# China’s bullet trains facilitate market integration and mitigate the cost of megacity growth



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

China’s bullet trains facilitate market integration and mitigate the cost of megacity growth
By 2015 China plans to extend the network to 19,000 kilometers (about 11,800 miles), with a mixture of new and existing infrastructure. On the dedicated high-speed lines, trains can exceed 300km/h (186mph); secondary lines allow travel between 200 and 299 km/h (124-185mph); and existing lines that have been upgraded permit some high-speed travel.

Bullet trains now carry twice as many passengers each month than the country’s domestic airlines, and have an annual growth rate of 28%. 

A 2013 World Bank report, the scale of China’s high-speed railway network is supported by its densely populated city centers, affluent consumers’ growing purchasing power, and traffic congestion on other travel modes. Other key factors include China’s low construction costs, lax environmental rules and strong government support — both financial and political — for high-speed rail.

A 2013 study published in Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences (PNAS), “China’s Bullet Trains Facilitate Market Integration and Mitigate the Cost of Megacity Growth,” looks at the impact of high-speed rail on real-estate prices in second-tier cities near Chinese megacities such as Beijing.
The PNAS study’s findings include:

* The introduction of the high-speed railways is responsible for 59% of the increase in average market potential for the cities connected by bullet trains. (Market potential, a concept used by economic geographers, measures “a geographic area’s access to markets for inputs and outputs.”)

* A 10% increase in a city’s market potential is expected to be associated with a 4.5% increase in its average real estate price. “Changes in city real estate price dynamics should reflect the expected impact of major infrastructure investments.”

* Based on the study of four cities, the authors estimate that there is a 4.3% average increase in real estate price per billion passenger-kilometers annually.

* The introduction of high-speed rail can cause travel by other modes to drop, but overall can increase travel. After China’s Wuhan-Guangzhou bullet train was introduced in 2008, the number of weekly passengers on conventional train lines declined from 150,000 to 45,000; air flights fell from 13 to 9 per day; and highway traffic decreased. Overall, however, total passenger flow experienced a large net increase, indicating high-speed trains encouraged additional intercity trips.

* Overall, China’s high-speed network facilitates cross-city economic integration by improving market access, expanding labor market, and enhancing spatial agglomeration. By offering more location options to firms and workers, bullet trains reduce congestion and pollution within megacities, and stimulate the growth of the nearby second-tier cities.

The average construction cost is 100 million RMB per kilometer of new high speed rail line and upgrading regular rail lines to high speed lines is lower cost. The average operating cost is 0.3 RMB per person per kilometer.

100-750 kilometer (60-470 miles) distances are bullet train impacted areas.
The Beijing-Tianjin line moves 400,000 people per week on one way trips. Tianjin is 130 kilometers (78 miles) from Beijing. The price is 55 RMB (US$8.9) per one way ticket. This two and a half times the convention train ticket. China's middle class can afford the bullet train. Poor rural migrants cannot afford it but they do not travel much.

China's ministry of rail expects bullet train ridership to double over the next 10-15 years. This would be 4.7-7.2% annual growth.

China’s bullet trains facilitate market integration and mitigate the cost of megacity growth

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

How many percent of traffic volume for bullet train ?
Is its price high or normal ?? in comparing to air ticket ?
2.5 x conventional train ticket ... quite high , ??

I think high speed train must compete with lower speed train by performance ..
that's unclear to say what's better ...

Especially true to an average income lever country like China ...

In Japan, highspeed show its superior performance because Japanese hourly wages much higher ...

How much a normal worker or office in China earn for 1 hour ?
If it's not too high then why they must save 30min - 1 hour of travelling by paying high for highspeed?



> I remember being surprised at how eager students were in Longzhou (a tiny, middle of nowhere town) to get a part-time job that paid 3rmb/hour (~$.35) handing out fliers for China Mobile for a few hours in front of a supermarket. Jobs like that were hard to come by in Longzhou, and most of the students settled for something that was steadier, but might only pay 2rmb/hour (~$.23).
> 
> The students who headed to the big cities (Mostly Guangzhou, Shenzhen and Dongguan) didn’t fair much better over the summer. Even working in a mobile phone factory (placing the screen into the case) only paid 7rmb/hour (~$1), but at the end of the month the company took food and rent (for the tiny factory dorm) out of the paychecks, leaving students with only about 4rmb/hour (~$.47). After an entire summer of working 60 hours a week, one student had only saved a few hundred dollars (This is the student Celia mentioned here).


----------



## huskie

this is a rather poorly compiled article with some interesting facts. but there are some misleading claims too; for instance, current data actually show that aviation and conventional rail ridership in China are still growing fast despite the double digit increase in HSR ridership, as a significantly large proportion of HSR ridership is stimulated by HSR rather than shifted from other modes--in other words, those people would not have traveled if HSR was not there. 

anyway, there is no point doubting whether HSR will succeed in China any more, although it might take people decades to measure how successful it is. HSR could be on par with the Eisenhower highway system--although China has already built a similar expressway network and is still opening new expressways like crazy(last December they opened 1000km+ of expressways in one day), there is no Chinese infrastructure project other than HSR that can be so revolutionary in changing the mindset of regular Chinese.


----------



## BoQ77

Building the infrastructure always need huge budget, and that's the targets for undertable money to high level officials.
We are too familiar with that route . Create the project, ask the bank, put the money to project, then 10-30% of amount into high level officials, the effective aspect is the minority.

The effect should be known right after the launch of the high-speed rails ... how about the fill-in percent of each way ?
The success after some decades ? that's the biggest joke when review the project ... where's the money ?


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> How many percent of traffic volume for bullet train ?
> Is its price high or normal ?? in comparing to air ticket ?
> 2.5 x conventional train ticket ... quite high , ??
> 
> I think high speed train must compete with lower speed train by performance ..
> that's unclear to say what's better ...
> 
> Especially true to an average income lever country like China ...
> 
> In Japan, highspeed show its superior performance because Japanese hourly wages much higher ...
> 
> How much a normal worker or office in China earn for 1 hour ?
> If it's not too high then why they must save 30min - 1 hour of travelling by paying high for highspeed?


HAHA... u consider Chinese can not pay for the ticket of highspeed train ?

Well i tell u now the average salary/month in China, it's about 4000RMB (work in office, lower salary in factory). China is a big country, according to the trival distance, the ticket of highspeed train would be 100 RMB - 600 RMB. Normal days air ticket from 400RMB - 1000RMB, but close to Chinese Spring Festival it raise to 1000RMB - 2000RMB. Above is my personal life experiense in China.

Only i need to say, China is much better than ur thought, Chinese ppl richer than ur thought.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

cnleio said:


> HAHA... u consider Chinese can not pay for the ticket of highspeed train ?
> Well i tell u now the average salary/month in China, it's about 4000RMB (work in office, lower salary in factory). China is a big country, according to the trival distance, the ticket of highspeed train would be 100 RMB - 600 RMB. Normal days air ticket from 400RMB - 1000RMB, but close to Chinese Spring Festival it raise to 1000RMB - 2000RMB. Above is my personal life expensive in China.
> Only i need to say, China is much better than ur thought.



High speed rails need a huge investment and operational cost is very high too ..
I don't doubt for someone who could pay for air ticket or high-speed rail, but I doubt for a person with average income could afford for everyday travelling or even every weekend take a seat on high-speed rail ...

You should consider my doubt as question about effective of public investment , which is from tax payer. 
Same issue if our govt consider for a new project that use our tax paying ... 
Or if a corps operate it, they should calculation for effective - cost aspect.

1. The salary 4000 RMB / month = 652$ / month . about 4$ per hour ?
2. The ticket for air and high-speed rails should be equal not has big gap as your above posting ...
But as you posted 100-600RMB ( 16-100$) / one way and double ( 32-200$ ) for two way ... for how far the high-speed rails can reach ?
----
My first comment is you could only use high-speed rails 1 month 1 time as maximum if you live far and 1 week 1 time if you live near ... That high-speed rail could not be use for every day travelling to work, school, even tourism ... of average income person like you. Which is the main purpose of Japan, Singapore, European ... residents ...

And you could save a lot by wake up earlier and use lower speed rail, if you live near the work place. 1 working hour earn 4$, save 30-60 mins ( one/two way ) not worth for cost more 10$ / oneway and 20$ / two way / 1 day
----
If highspeed rail purpose not for every travelling but for other purposes, the usage percent of it would be very low ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> High speed rails need a huge investment and operational cost is very high too ..
> I don't doubt for someone who could pay for air ticket or high-speed rail, but I doubt for a person with average income could afford for everyday travelling or even every weekend take a seat on high-speed rail ...
> 
> You should consider my doubt as question about effective of public investment , which is from tax payer.
> Same issue if our govt consider for a new project that use our tax paying ...
> Or if a corps operate it, they should calculation for effective - cost aspect.
> 
> 1. The salary 4000 RMB / month = 652$ / month . about 4$ per hour ?
> 2. The ticket for air and high-speed rails should be equal not has big gap as your above posting ...
> But as you posted 100-600RMB ( 16-100$) / one way and double ( 32-200$ ) for two way ... for how far the high-speed rails can reach ?
> ----
> My first comment is you could only use high-speed rails 1 month 1 time as maximum if you live far and 1 week 1 time if you live near ... That high-speed rail could not be use for every day travelling to work, school, even tourism ... of average income person like you. Which is the main purpose of Japan, Singapore, European ... residents ...
> 
> And you could save a lot by wake up earlier and use lower speed rail, if you live near the work place. 1 working hour earn 4$, save 30-60 mins ( one/two way ) not worth for cost more 10$ / oneway and 20$ / two way / 1 day
> ----
> If highspeed rail purpose not for every travelling but for other purposes, the usage percent of it would be very low ...


The 600 RMB highspeed ticket is from GuangZhou city of GuangDong province to ZhengZhou city of HeNan province, it's near half of China, so 600 RMB or above is the longest trival by China highspeed train crossing 2 or 3 provinces. The 100 RMB highspeed ticket is short-range trival like from ShenZhen city to GuangZhou city within one province. Whatever usually the range taking China highspeed train over 100km, we only take it when bussines trival or holiday.

Nobody take it many times in one month, ppl usually take highspeed train once time after several months. The purpose of China highspeed train is help ppl to save time between two different provinces, not two cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

I will not be happy if the govt use my money for building the high-speed rail for rich man than average person ...
can tell that's the govt investment or private investment ?
Anyway, the benefit of this high-speed rail is basically not for majority of Chinese people !!!

Train No. Departs Arrives Duration Distance(km) Seat Fares(RMB) Hard Sleeper Fares(RMB) Soft Sleeper Fares(RMB)

T36/T37Zhengzhou 02:43 Guangzhou 19:23 16h40m 1605 190/- 325/337/348 507/530
T266/T263Zhengzhou 03:35 Guangzhou 18:58 15h23m 1605 190/ -325/337/348 507/530

I dont believe the high speed rail will have same fare with low speed ( 100km / h ) rail as above. 530 vs 600 RMB for 1605 km ...


----------



## Genesis

BoQ77 said:


> I will not be happy if the govt use my money for building the high-speed rail for rich man than average person ...
> can tell that's the govt investment or private investment ?
> 
> Anyway, the benefit of this high-speed rail is basically not for majority of Chinese people !!!



what the hell is wrong with you. For rich people? This is for the basic worker. can you not do math? Cnelio already posted the price and average income.

All my relatives earn more than 10,000 rmb a month, some way more, taking a train is like taking a cab, but they got cars, and they all live in the same province as our grandparents and parents.

I sometimes take the rails if I got time, but usually I don't so only took it that one time. Also not in China as much as I want to.

a 300 to 600 ticket is not a big amount, even for factory workers, who usually earn 2,500-3000 as a minimum.

You do know maids at Shanghai go for as high as 20,000+ rmb a month and even the lower end ones go for 3,000 as a part time maid.


WE ARE NOT VIETNAM, we beat Vietnam not by having more people but we are 4+ times your per capita, and more if we take into account your population is way less, so the number is a more diluted as a result.


----------



## cirr

HSR Map as of 1st Jan. 2014：






Many more lines will be added to the map in 2014 and 2015.

Passenger ridership is great and continues to increase.

*China-Russia rail bridge*

Xinhua | 2014-2-27 0:23:02 

By Xinhua

The construction of a cross-border railway bridge linking Russia and China officially began on Wednesday in Russia's far eastern Jewish Autonomous Oblast.

The 6,735-meter bridge will connect Tongjiang port in Northeast China's Heilongjiang Province with the Russian village of Nizhneleninskoye.

Chinese Ambassador to Russia Li Hui and Russian Deputy Transport Minister Alexey Tsydenov attended the commencement ceremony in Nizhneleninskoye.

The bridge, designed with an annual passage capacity of 21 million tons, is expected to highly improve the transportation conditions of Tongjiang port and offer a shortcut between China and Russia. The construction is forecast to take two and a half years with an estimated total investment of 2.58 billion yuan ($422 million).

The project's investors are China Railway Engineering Corporation, the Heilongjiang provincial government, and the Far East & Baikal Region Development Fund Open Joint Stock Company. 

http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/845016.shtml

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Genesis said:


> This is for the basic worker. can you not do math? Cnelio already posted the price and average income.
> All my relatives earn more than 10,000 rmb a month, some way more, taking a train is like taking a cab, but they got cars, and they all live in the same province as our grandparents and parents.
> I sometimes take the rails if I got time, but usually I don't so only took it that one time. Also not in China as much as I want to.
> a 300 to 600 ticket is not a big amount, even for factory workers, who usually earn 2,500-3000 as a minimum.



Do you means 10,000 RMB is average income in China ? Or your relatives are rich ?
How a basic worker could spend 600 - 1200 RMB for return ticket of this high speed , while total earning of them is just 2,500 - 3000 rmb / month ?
They would use it 1 year 1 time ?

I said that this is for rich guys . Am I wrong ?? Can you do math ?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*A New Top-Notch HRS and Motorway Corridor*






*Hutong Bridge for 250 km/h Tong-Su-Jia HSR and 200km/h Hu-Tong Rail*





*New bridge to link Shanghai, Nantong *

2014-02-13 16:24

WORK on the world’s longest cable-stayed bridge linking Shanghai and Nantong in Jiangsu Province will commence at the end of this month.

Authorities said the bridge will significantly shorten the travel time from the current 3 hours to just about an hour.

The massive *11-kilometer highway-railway bridge*, including a *5-kilometer span across the Yangtze River*, will be built at the cost of 14.2 billion yuan (US$2.3 billion). It is expected to be ready in 2017, the transportation authority of Jiangsu Province said yesterday.

Such bridges have one or more towers for cables that support the bridge deck.

*The bridge will have four railway and six vehicle lanes* and will be part of the 137 kilometer-long Shanghai-Nantong Railway.

With expected speed of 200 kilometers per hour, it will take only an hour for a one-way trip by bullet train from Jiading District in Shanghai to Nantong city, less than half the time of a long-distance bus.

The train trip to Nantong can take more than 8 hours now because of a circuitous route. Since there is no direct railway between Shanghai and Nantong, passengers have to transfer from Nanjing or other Jiangsu cities to Nantong.

The project will ease traffic pressure on the Jiangyin and Sutong bridges in Jiangsu Province.

中国将建千米级主跨公铁两用长江大桥-中新网


----------



## Genesis

BoQ77 said:


> Do you means 10,000 RMB is average income in China ? Or your relatives are rich ?
> How a basic worker could spend 600 - 1200 RMB for return ticket of this high speed , while total earning of them is just 2,500 - 3000 rmb / month ?
> They would use it 1 year 1 time ?
> 
> I said that this is for rich guys . Am I wrong ?? Can you do math ?



10,000 is about middle class, 30,000-50,000 rmb a month is more of a high middle class. A real rich normal person would earn 100,000 a month. 

Most people who travel only travel that one time to see family. While others would travel for fun. This rail is built for the real middle class, which number 300 million, will expand to 600 million by the decades end.

So tell me does building a rail for 600 million sound ludicrous to you? Does building a rail that would free up more trains and rooms for lower income families sound ludicrous to you? Does increasing freight trains to better the economy sound ludicrous to you? Does providing millions of jobs sound ludicrous to you? Does better infrastructure to attract outside investment, does creating an export product sound ludicrous to you?


----------



## cirr

BoQ77 said:


> Do you means 10,000 RMB is average income in China ? Or your relatives are rich ?
> How a basic worker could spend 600 - 1200 RMB for return ticket of this high speed , while total earning of them is just 2,500 - 3000 rmb / month ?
> They would use it 1 year 1 time ?
> 
> I said that this is for rich guys . Am I wrong ?? Can you do math ?



HSR are for ordinary folks，not moneybags。

Chinese rail fares，including HSR fares，are among the lowest in the world。

One-way journey of over 1500km from Shanghai to Shenzhen by HSR D trains，for example，costs less than 500 yuan（about 80 USD）。

One example should give you some idea of present Chinese wage。If you buy a flat and hire decoraters to do the fitting-out work（pluming etc），the going rate in Shanghai is over 300 yuan a day。That the worker works at more than one site is a different matter，with the result that these so-called coolies，once accustomed to their bikes，are now a new breed of car owners。

HRS is not built for today，it is built for （the not-2-distant）future when an average Chinese earns as much as his counterpart in the so-called developed country（As a matter of fact，the majority of people in the west can't considered rich at all。They are relatively well-off at best）


----------



## BoQ77

cirr said:


> HSR are for ordinary folks，not moneybags。
> 
> Chinese rail fares，including HSR fares，are among the lowest in the world。
> 
> One-way journey of over 1500km from Shanghai to Shenzhen by HSR D trains，for example，costs less than 500 yuan（about 80 USD）。
> 
> One example should give you some idea of present Chinese wage。If you buy a flat and hire decoraters to do the fitting-out work（pluming etc），the going rate in Shanghai is over 300 yuan a day。That the worker works at more than one site is a different matter，with the result that these so-called coolies，once accustomed to their bikes，are now a new breed of car owners。
> 
> HRS is not built for today，it is built for （the not-2-distant）future when an average Chinese earns as much as his counterpart in the so-called developed country（As a matter of fact，the majority of people in the west can't considered rich at all。They are relatively well-off at best）



How speed of HSR D train? Is it government investment ? 
All passengers use HSR to go to work at Shanghai for high wages ?

600 million with average 10,000 yuan / month means all of Chinese working people has the annual income 19,500 $ 
Do you tell me the truth ??? Even that's true they still unable use that HSR every week / month...


----------



## Edison Chen

In 2013, the annual disposable income per capital in China is about $3,001.


----------



## Genesis

BoQ77 said:


> How speed of HSR D train? Is it government investment ?
> All passengers use HSR to go to work at Shanghai for high wages ?
> 
> 600 million with average 10,000 yuan / month means all of Chinese working people has the annual income 19,500 $
> Do you tell me the truth ??? Even that's true they still unable use that HSR every week / month...



high speed train is for city to city, or province to province, what are you doing hooping on trains instead of going to work?

I only travel twice a year to see my parents, maybe 1 or 2 times a year on vacation if I have time. Then there is business travel.

When I was a student, or involved in only local projects, while living in the same city as my parents, I only travel once for vacation, when I get my time off.

Who takes HSR to go to work? Are you sure you know what HSR is? It's not the subway or monorail, those are cheap, about the price of a meal if not less.



Eastern China already has a per capita of more or less 15,000 USD, that will reach 25,000 by decades' end. Yea, you been lied to, we are not as poor as you think. Sorry to burst that bubble.


----------



## BoQ77

Genesis said:


> high speed train is for city to city, or province to province, what are you doing hooping on trains instead of going to work?
> 
> I only travel twice a year to see my parents, maybe 1 or 2 times a year on vacation if I have time. Then there is business travel.
> 
> When I was a student, or involved in only local projects, while living in the same city as my parents, I only travel once for vacation, when I get my time off.
> 
> Who takes HSR to go to work? Are you sure you know what HSR is? It's not the subway or monorail, those are cheap, about the price of a meal if not less.
> 
> Eastern China already has a per capita of more or less 15,000 USD, that will reach 25,000 by decades' end. Yea, you been lied to, we are not as poor as you think. Sorry to burst that bubble.



15,000-20,000 USD per year and only once or twice a year to use HSR ... How many people has income above 20,000 UsD / year ?
so you could do the math for HSR performance.
Be mentioned majority of Chinese people has 2500-3000 RMB / month as factory worker. or 4000 RMB/month as average income ( office )

Should I call HSR as means of transport not for majority of Chinese people ?


----------



## Genesis

BoQ77 said:


> 15,000-20,000 USD per year and only once or twice a year to use HSR ... How many people has income above 20,000 UsD / year ?
> so you could do the math for HSR performance.
> Be mentioned majority of Chinese people has 2500-3000 RMB / month as factory worker. or 4000 RMB/month as average income ( office )
> 
> Should I call HSR as means of transport not for majority of Chinese people ?



before we go any further, do you know what HSR is? If we take money out of the equation, how many time would you ride it a year, if money was not a concern?


----------



## BoQ77

Genesis said:


> before we go any further, do you know what HSR is? If we take money out of the equation, how many time would you ride it a year, if money was not a concern?



a guy in Europe travel hundreds kilometers for his hair cut ...


----------



## Genesis

BoQ77 said:


> a guy in Europe travel hundreds kilometers for his hair cut ...


Dude I grew up in Canada and the US, don't try to use Europe as if I don't know what that's like. 

How often do you travel outside your city, a year?


----------



## BoQ77

2 -3 times every week


----------



## BoQ77

Genesis said:


> Dude I grew up in Canada and the US, don't try to use Europe as if I don't know what that's like.
> 
> How often do you travel outside your city, a year?



I don't try to say how poor the Chinese people ... I just try to convince everyone that running the high speed rail with huge investment really not any good for improving the living condition of majority of Chinese people ...

You could monitor the usage of that big budget for other useful purposes... 

130-200 km is the distance US people would drive to work ... they don't invest for highspeed rail.
same is the distance for European to travel by highspeed rail for work, meals,


----------



## Genesis

BoQ77 said:


> I don't try to say how poor the Chinese people ... I just try to convince everyone that running the high speed rail with huge investment really not any good for improving the living condition of majority of Chinese people ...
> 
> You could monitor the usage of that big budget for other useful purposes...
> 
> 130-200 km is the distance US people would drive to work ... they don't invest for highspeed rail.
> same is the distance for European to travel by highspeed rail for work, meals,



I'm not talking the rich or poor thing, I didn't think you were saying Chinese are poor by the last post, I realized you didn't really get HSR.

Let me clear somethings for you. 

High speed rails is environmentally friendly, it is fast and it is safe. It is an investment in the future when projects such as these cannot take place, due to a multitude of reasons. 

Second Most high speed rails are city to city, which are 100+KM, most in the 300, with Beijing to Shanghai in 1300+ KM. That's not the longest. 

Third driving 130 takes 2 hours more or less, while 200 would easily place that to 3. No way somebody drives 4-6 hours a day on that. That's 20 dollars a trip, if not more by today's prices. 

Fourth high speed rails like Beijing to Tianjin is about 50 rmb, so less than 10 dollars for a second class, which is still very comfortable. A longer trip and business class cost more, but still less than flying or driving.

Fifth, all lines are city to city, and I mean major cities to major cities, with second and even some third teir cities in the mix. 
I know some people drive a lot in Western countries, but that's county to a city, or county to bigger county. China has the world's largest number of major cities, and the Cities are huge, Beijing is 16,000+ KM^2. 

In those cases subways are about the price of a bag of chips, while buses and other are practically free. 



There's misconceptions you have about these rails, does that clear it up for you. Let me know if you have anymore questions.


----------



## cnleio

In office 10,000 RMB / month belong to "Gold Job" manager level, in factory worker salary is about 3000RMB / month. But if u r a businessman doing some trade, it's not hard to earn 10,000 RMB - 30,000 RMB u r a little BOSS.


As i said the range of 600 RMB/ highspeed ticket is from one province to another province in China( x000 km long ), for a factory worker it's not any problem each 3 month to take the train come & back, not any problem for a normal employee in office to take it each 1 or 2 month, not any problem for the rich take many times in one month. Usually Chinese need to take train 2-4 times in one year, if u r business trival for job the company can support ur ticket price.

@BoQ77 just ask u, how may time u take a train in Vietnam ? or how may times u take a train in one month ?


----------



## BoQ77

Actually, I think it's better for Chinese people to have the rails with average speed 150 kilometers and seat fare as lowest as possible x1.5 not x2.5 as High-speed Rail ( I'm not sure how fast this type of train travel for 9 usd / 130 km / one way ).

If must choose between 300 km / hour and x2.5 fare and 150 km / hour and x1.5 fare ( AND much lower of construction investment ) ... which one will you choose ? 

I think it's good for Chinese majority people to have their fast and cheap means of transport. 
They could travel back and forth about 100-150km for work and return home in suburban which has the cheaper cost of living and house rental... Travel 100 km within 45 mins , fare 3-3.5$ and enjoy the cheap costs after they return home ...
It could be for basic workers ...


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> Actually, I think it's better for Chinese people to have the rails with average speed 150 kilometers and seat fare as lowest as possible x1.5 not x2.5 as High-speed Rail ( I'm not sure how fast this type of train travel for 9 usd / 130 km / one way ).
> 
> If must choose between 300 km / hour and x2.5 fare and 150 km / hour and x1.5 fare ( AND much lower of construction investment ) ... which one will you choose ?
> 
> I think it's good for Chinese majority people to have their fast and cheap means of transport.
> They could travel back and forth about 100-150km for work and return home in suburban which has the cheaper cost of living and house rental... Travel 100 km within 45 mins , fare 3-3.5$ and enjoy the cheap costs after they return home ...
> It could be for basic workers ...


1. China is BIG, the distance between different provinces r x000 km.

2. Right now Chinese still not livie like ur thought, work in one city then return home in other city. Usually they live and work at the same place.

3. China provinces develop unfair, it make ppl to find jobs from Middle/West un-developed provinces to East developed provinces. Millions of Chinese worker need highspeed railway to save trival time.

4. 80% Chinese take train TWICE in one year coz they need work hard to earn money no spare time to trival, another 20% take more.

5. Most Chinese spend less time to trival.


----------



## BoQ77

cnleio said:


> @BoQ77 just ask u, how may time u take a train in Vietnam ? or how may times u take a train in one month ?



cnleio , the purpose and effect of this project seems to change the habit of using means of transport ...
the rail in Vietnam still not develop, it takes too long for travelling from North to South, distance 1700-1800 km ///
and at this moment we are heading the same issue, build a Shinkansen-like which very very expensive ( estimated 56 billion USD ) or just develop the rails with average speed 120-150 kms / hour ... which need investment about less than a half ... and much cheaper fare ...

When the fare cheap, have more passenger, fast frequency, we could have new habits not to use cars for 150-250km distance ;
new location for weekend holiday ... workers return home every weekend ...
What I love is speed similar or faster than cars and cost equal or a little higher than buses ...

At this moment, in Vietnam for business purpose, there's no way than take a 2 hours flight from North to South ...
The train fare is expensive, low speed ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

1. China is BIG, the distance between different provinces r x000 km.
Shinkansen-like not suitable for x000km. Slower train with cheap fare or airplane is better for that. See USA. Atlanta is the biggest transit airport for domestic flight. 
China is not high density like Europe, less income, cannot develop TGV rails to everywhere ..

2. Right now Chinese still not livie like ur thought, work in one city then return home in other city. Usually they live and work at the same place.
The new higher speed rail would change this as its original purpose, so the seat fare is most important. 

3. China provinces develop unfair, it make ppl to find jobs from Middle/West un-developed provinces to East developed provinces. Millions of Chinese worker need highspeed railway to save trival time.

I'm not sure worker need 300 km/hour to their home or 120-150 km / hour with cheaper fares. 
Cheaper fare and a little slow speed rail help the workers return home more often ...

4. 80% Chinese take train TWICE in one year coz they need work hard to earn money no spare time to trival, another 20% take more.

It's really ineffective way to invest a very expensive Shinkansen-like system for 80% using TWICE per year. 
Help them not have to ride their motorbike to come home by any faster and cheap means of transport BETTER

5. Most Chinese spend less time to trival.

Believe me, they make this not for helping workers come home faster and cheaper.
Try to move your development deep into the mainland,


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> cnleio , the purpose and effect of this project seems to change the habit of using means of transport ...
> the rail in Vietnam still not develop, it takes too long for travelling from North to South, distance 1700-1800 km ///
> and at this moment we are heading the same issue, build a Shinkansen-like which very very expensive ( estimated 56 billion USD ) or just develop the rails with average speed 120-150 kms / hour ... which need investment about less than a half ... and much cheaper fare ...
> 
> When the fare cheap, have more passenger, fast frequency, we could have new habits not to use cars for 150-250km distance ;
> new location for weekend holiday ... workers return home every weekend ...
> What I love is speed similar or faster than cars and cost equal or a little higher than buses ...
> 
> At this moment, in Vietnam for business purpose, there's no way than take a 2 hours flight from North to South ...
> The train fare is expensive, low speed ...


We live in different nations, to face different railway situation. China problem is BIG, ppl ask fast shift between different provinces. If China compare with Vietnam, the distance from North Vietnam to South Vietnam just equal with the distance between two provinces(1000-2000km) in China, but China has 2x / 3x / 4x far distance to reach the terminal.

As for a BIG country, the time is too slow, the trival is too long. One thing i forget tell u, the highspeed train can't run on normal rail, Chinese engineers & workers just build special highspeed rail for the highspeed train. It means in China there'r still two kinds of railway system, one for running highspeed train another for normal train, a passanger can choose 2x price ticket to spend different times in the trival. In China cities, the highspeed train and normal trian has their own stations.


----------



## BoQ77

Sure I know !!!

How fast the conventional rails is in China ?


----------



## MeshFree

BoQ77 said:


> a guy in Europe travel hundreds kilometers for his hair cut ...


Do you really know Europe? Your claim is really ridiculous.
Travel by train in Europe is not cheap, and is not fast, believe me.

And please bear in mind, HSR is not for short distance transportation. It is not subway. You don't use it to go to work, or have you hair cut. It is basically an alternatives of airplane, but much cheaper. Think about it, you don't take airplane to go to work or have your haircut.


----------



## sweetgrape

BoQ77 said:


> I don't try to say how poor the Chinese people ... I just try to convince everyone that running the high speed rail with huge investment really not any good for improving the living condition of majority of Chinese people ...
> 
> You could monitor the usage of that big budget for other useful purposes...
> 
> 130-200 km is the distance US people would drive to work ... they don't invest for highspeed rail.
> same is the distance for European to travel by highspeed rail for work, meals,


Sorry, have to say, your opinion is very inflexible:
1. *Meeting different need:* Road, rail and plane are diffenent, the price of their ticket also different, their customer group also different, but not be desperated, single transportation way can't meet different need, the man always chosing high-speed and plane, and need traveling are rich, and for them time is money.
2. *Major benefit from High-speed: *For normal people, they also can benifit from High-speed rain, during spring festival, too much people, Road is too expensive(even more expensive than high speed, and much slower), the ticket of normal rail is limited, can't meet the need, the relative rich and the one that can't buy the ticket, they can choose High speed rail, and because of competition, Road bus and Air plane also will influence, price of ticket down, more people can afford it, and rich choose air plane and High speed rail, more relative poor man can get the ticket for normal rail(Of course you may say, why build more normal rail, yeah, but at ordinary time, that's waste, for rail company, it mean loss), High-speed can carried more passager than air, faster than normal rail, and at ordinary time, also can save the relative rich people, also can make money with low attandance(higher than normal rail);
3.*Highspeed rail is trying to improve living condition of majority, also the need for majority of Chinese*:High-speed rail also the need for improving living condition of Chinese, While more chinese be rich, we need more faster and efficient vehicle, but we are not that rich as western, its advantage let it be our choice, we have go home by bus and normal rail too long, now we can choose High-speed rail, maybe now, we just can enjoy one or two, at least we can afford it, then more times, and more people can.
4.*It is just the phase to upgrade: *Before raining, you must repair you house, you can't waiting all or major of chinese can afford High-speed rail, then you build, now, we build high-speed rail, we also build normal rail, but may you find that, more High-speed rail is in the relatively rich area? in there, more people can afford it. one day high-speed rail will replacing normal, why can't start doing this, will save more money for further.
5.*Industry benefit from High-speed rail*:it is good for upgrading industry, more people can earn money, and more money, in turn, more people can affod high-speed rail, and industry upgrading also let you more competitive, don't be worried closed factory, worker don't laid off, quality of worker also be up.
And else

*In your eyes, the beneficiary mean these people that can afford High-speed rail now, but for me, the beneficiary mean all people can benefit from High-speed rail directly or indirectly, not only the current people, also include our offspring.*

Last, USA, European, they don't build too much High-speed rail, not only they are not big than China(Europe), don't have huge population like China, they are rich, have own car, they are richer than China, can choose plane, they can build plane, and earn money from it.
Vietnam is different from China, USA and Europe too, that's our choosing, your opinion different with Chinese, so you are not Chinese, you are vietnamese.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

BoQ77 said:


> Sure I know !!!
> 
> How fast the conventional rails is in China ?



At 120-200km/h，they are several times faster than trains in Vietnam but not fast enough for us Chinese。


----------



## BoQ77

I have no idea if project funded from private corp.


----------



## bolo

BoQ77 said:


> *I will not be happy if the govt use my money for building the high-speed rail for rich man than average person ...*
> can tell that's the govt investment or private investment ?
> Anyway, the benefit of this high-speed rail is basically not for majority of Chinese people !!!
> 
> Train No. Departs Arrives Duration Distance(km) Seat Fares(RMB) Hard Sleeper Fares(RMB) Soft Sleeper Fares(RMB)
> 
> T36/T37Zhengzhou 02:43 Guangzhou 19:23 16h40m 1605 190/- 325/337/348 507/530
> T266/T263Zhengzhou 03:35 Guangzhou 18:58 15h23m 1605 190/ -325/337/348 507/530
> 
> I dont believe the high speed rail will have same fare with low speed ( 100km / h ) rail as above. 530 vs 600 RMB for 1605 km ...


 Well you are not Chinese living in China. you are a vietnamese living in vietnam. So why does this concern you? 600million rmb is a lot for vietnamese, but that's like a multi millionaire comparing themselve to a multi billionaire.


----------



## tranquilium

BoQ77 said:


> I don't try to say how poor the Chinese people ... I just try to convince everyone that running the high speed rail with huge investment really not any good for improving the living condition of majority of Chinese people ...
> 
> You could monitor the usage of that big budget for other useful purposes...
> 
> 130-200 km is the distance US people would drive to work ... they don't invest for highspeed rail.
> same is the distance for European to travel by highspeed rail for work, meals,



I live in US. 130-200km is equivalent to 80 to 125 miles. Save for a VERY small number of individuals who have absolutely no choice, no one in their right mind would drive that much just to get to work. Typical work travel distance in US is about 16 miles or 25km and the amount is smaller in cities because things are more concentrated.

Of course HSR is good for improving the living conditions of the Chinese people. With HSR, not only are people traveling faster, many parts of the country, especially the central provinces begin to see way more economic opportunities. This allows the economy at a national level.


----------



## sweetgrape

BoQ77 said:


> I have no idea if project funded from private corp.


The high-speed rain was funded from Chinese "private" money, not Vietnamese money, so you must have no idea, China will use its money best.


----------



## tranquilium

BoQ77 said:


> I have no idea if project funded from private corp.



Large national level infrastructures simply can't be funded by private corporations for two reasons:
1. Even the richest corporation does not have the money to fund a project at this level. According to Forbes' 2013 largest companies, the biggest company in the world is Royal Dutch Shell with a net worth of $213.14 billion. This is equivalent to about 1200km of high speed rail. If you only counting the liquid asset, the amount will shrink a small fracture of that. In comparison, the Chinese national (including investment into infrastructures) spending alone in 2012 is more than $2 trillion. Basically, private corps simply can't compare with what a determined socialist country can do.
2. There is no motivation for them to fund it. National infrastructure often have a length investment return time and many of the return are in fact in the form of society advancement instead of tangible profit. Take the US and Chinese power grid, for example, the state funded Chinese power grid was able to rapidly expand because the center government was able to throw astronomical amount of cash into its expansion. The center government chose to do this because expanding power grid allows the entire Chinese society to advance due to better availability of electricity. In comparison, the US power grid has really expand at all since its privatization and the electricity cost more than tripled in the process. Many of the infrastructure in place are also getting very old with no fund and motivation for replacement.


----------



## BoQ77

sweetgrape said:


> The high-speed rain was funded from Chinese "private" money, not Vietnamese money, so you must have no idea, China will use its money best.



good luck !!!
And you should not post the information of that project in this forum !!!


----------



## sweetgrape

BoQ77 said:


> good luck !!!
> And you should not post the information of that project in this forum !!!


Sorry, It is not for your vietnamese.


----------



## BoQ77

Hmm ... it's not good for you, it's good for top leader's pocket !!!
You did not create this thread, sweetapple ...


*President of China Railway Group commits suicide - reports*
PUBLISHED : Monday, 06 January, 2014, 10:45am
UPDATED : Monday, 06 January, 2014, 4:45pm
Raymond Li in Beijing

raymond.li@scmp.com





Bai Zhongren, then Executive Director and Vice President of China Railway Group Limited, attends a news conference in Hong Kong in this April 25, 2008 file photo. Photo: Reuters
Bai Zhongren, the president of China Railway Group, a state-owned engineering giant behind many of the country's largest railway projects, jumped to his death over the weekend, Chinese media reported on Monday.

China Railway Group, which is listed on both the Hong Kong and Shanghai stock exchanges, said in a short statement on Sunday that Bai died of "an accident", but did not give any details surrounding his death.

The operation of the company remains normal and its chairman will assume the responsibilities of the president until a new appointment to replace Bai, according to the statement.

The 53-year-old executive jumped to his death after suffering from depression in recent years, reported _China Business News_, a Shanghai-based business newspaper, citing Bai's family members.

_Economic Information_, a newspaper published by the official Xinhua News Agency, quoted a colleague as saying that part of the cause of Bai's depression might be the heavy debts that his company has run up. Wang Mengshu, one of the country's top railway engineers, said that Bai had been under intense pressure as some branches of the group ran into problems paying their workers' wages at the end of last year.

By the end of October, 2013, China Railways Group had total assets worth 626.5 billion yuan, and total outstanding debts of 531.9 billion yuan, with a debt-to-asset ratio of almost 85 per cent, according to the company's Q3 filings.

Bai’s suicide came as Chinese courts are about to hand down verdicts for Zhang Shuguang, a former deputy chief engineer of the now-defunct Ministry and of Railways, and Ding Shumiao, a businesswoman with close tie with disgraced former railway minister Liu Zhijun.

Zhang was charged in September in 2013 for taking in 47 million yuan in bribes and Ding went on trial late that month for bribery linked to railway projects worth more than 185 billion yuan.

China’s former railway minister, Liu Zhijun was given a suspended death sentence in July 2013 for abuse of power and taking bribes as the Communist Party scrambled to rein in rampant corruption within the railway industry during the debt-fueled high-speed rail construction boom in the last decade.

Bai is among several senior railway officials and executives who have committed suicide since corruption scandals implicating the senior railway officials began to come to light three years ago. However, there have been no direct links between China Railway Group and the corruption cases.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

*China lawyers 'told not to take rail crash cases'*




















AFP
Saturday, Jul 30, 2011
BEIJING - Legal authorities in China ordered lawyers not to take on cases from the families of victims of last weekend’s fatal train crash, it emerged Saturday, as judicial officials apologised for the move.

Three days after the crash near Wenzhou in eastern China, law firms in the city received an “urgent statement” in the names of the Wenzhou Judicial Bureau and the Wenzhou Lawyers’ Association, the official Xinhua news agency said Saturday.

The statement said lawyers should report to the two organisations “immediately after the injured passengers and families of the deceased in the accident come for legal help,” the agency reported.

Xinhua said the statement also told lawyers not to “unauthorisedly respond and handle the cases,” because “the accident is a major sensitive issue concerning social stability”.

Forty people were killed when two high-speed trains collided last Saturday on the outskirts of Wenzhou, the worst accident yet to hit China’s rapidly expanding high-speed network.

There has been widespread criticism of the government’s handling of the accident and its aftermath in Chinese media and online, and the instructions to lawyers prompted an angry response when they were publicised by web users.

“The judicial authorities and the lawyers’ association in Wenzhou have banned lawyers from taking victims’ cases. Who are they working for? I’m having doubts about the independence of Chinese justice,” wrote one web user, Dianfuzishangwudeguairen, on the Sina microblog service.

The Wenzhou Judicial Bureau apologised for the statement, which it said the lawyers’ group had issued without its approval.

“We didn’t know the content of the statement before it was released. It was written by the lawyers’ association, which used our name without authorisation,” Liu Xianping, director of the bureau’s office, said in remarks quoted by Xinhua.

A Wenzhou Lawyers’ Association spokesman confirmed this version of events, Xinhua said, adding they issued the order because they feared “conflicts would be generated if legal services are not well-provided”.

Chinese Premier Wen Jiabao has ordered an “open and transparent” probe into the crash and said those responsible would be “severely punished”.

- See more at: China lawyers 'told not to take rail crash cases'



> *Zhang Shuguang* (Chinese: 张曙光; born December 1956) was the deputy chief engineer of Ministry of Railways and the deputy chief designer of the Chinese high-speed railway. He has since been sacked for corruption in the high speed rail projects.[1] He is estimated to have misappropriated* $2.8 billion to his personal overseas accounts.*[2]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

*Chinese rail crash scandal: 'official steals $2.8 billion'*
*A former senior official in China's Railway ministry was has been accused of funnelling $2.8 billion (£1.7 billion) into his offshore bank account. *




The country's railways have come under renewed scrutiny after a collision between two bullet trains killed at least 40 people and injured 210 more at the end of last month Photo: GETTY




By  Malcolm Moore, Shanghai

12:15PM BST 01 Aug 2011



Zhang Shuguang, the former deputy chief engineer of *China's* railways, was detained in February on suspicion of corruption. His boss, Liu Zhijun, the Railways minister, was also arrested at the same time.

China Central Television, the state broadcaster, appeared to confirm rumours about the enormous sums that had been stolen. In a report on the Sina Weibo website, that was quickly deleted by censors,* CCTV said Mr Zhang had $2.8 billion in his overseas accounts and that Mr Liu had taken up to 1 billion yuan (£95 million) in bribes. *

The figures had been circulating previously on China's rumour mill, but the report by CCTV appeared to be an official confirmation.

The cull at the top of the Railways ministry raised questions about the safety of China's high-speed rail project, and whether corrupt officials had stolen from its construction budget.

The country's railways have come* under renewed scrutiny after a collision between two bullet trains killed at least 40 people and injured 210 more at the end of last month*.

*Mr Zhang and Mr Liu were said to be the "founders" of China's high-speed rail and Mr Liu was nicknamed "Great Leap Liu" for his ambitious rail expansion plans. At least five former senior officials at the Railways ministry are now under investigation for corruption. *

*Meanwhile, China has moved to calm public anger over last month's rail crash by imposing a blanket censorship on all media reports that are not "positive". The decision to muzzle the media came after a remarkable storm of criticism, even from official Party newspapers, about the crash*.

The People's Daily newspaper, the mouthpiece of the Party, even went as far as to say that China should not chase "*Bloody GDP"*, the pursuit of economic prosperity above people's safety.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sweetgrape

BoQ77 said:


> Hmm ... it's not good for you, it's good for top leader's pocket !!!
> You did not create this thread, sweetapple ...


Oh, normal rail project is clean? officier is corrupt because of the high speed rail?

Yes, I didn't create the thread, but remeber that you too, and the money for building high-speed rail belong Chinese, not your vietname.



BoQ77 said:


> *President of China Railway Group commits suicide - reports*





BoQ77 said:


> *China lawyers 'told not to take rail crash cases'*





BoQ77 said:


> *Chinese rail crash scandal: 'official steals $2.8 billion'*


Now, you slip to corruption, do you think whether officier is corrupt because the project is high-speed rail? the corrupt officier also put the public money into their pocket, and your officer is clean in the normal rail project in viet?

No high-speed rail have accident, all too, because of accident, you don't use it, I have said, you are Vietnamese, not Chinese, you are not mature as Chinese, that's why you are not Chinese.


----------



## xunzi

Do we need to ask a Vietnamese for permission to build our national infrastructure? It is none of Vietnamese business.


----------



## BoQ77

some guys wish to have the huge budget from state ( in this case hundreds billion USD ) for ineffective projects.
Big project, not too much care about effective ... lead to big money in their pocket.

Zhang Shuguang himself put 2.8 billion usd into his pocket..

you looks happy to see that ...

About safety :

Shinkansen not suffer any fatal accident during 50 years of heavy operation.
Let learn from their achievement.


----------



## cirr

Hello World Cup 2014，Hello Brazil：







Designed in China，Made in China，Created for the World，Used by the World。

360 EMUs and 114 Metro vehicles

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## xunzi

BoQ77 said:


> some guys wish to have the huge budget from state ( in this case hundreds billion USD ) for ineffective projects.
> Big project, not too much care about effective ... lead to big money in their pocket.
> 
> Zhang Shuguang himself put 2.8 billion usd into his pocket..
> 
> you looks happy to see that ...
> 
> About safety :
> 
> Shinkansen not suffer any fatal accident during 50 years of heavy operation.
> Let learn from their achievement.


So Mr. Vietnamese, can we build our train with your permission?


----------



## BoQ77

I hear that HSR fare 150$ - 285$ for 1300 km , travel during 5 hours trip
when they lower the speed a little bit ( trave during 9 hours ) - the fare down to two - third ... cheaper and safer. That's what I mentioned.

it costs more ( double to triple ) than ordinary air ticket fare from Hanoi - Hochiminh city, 1800km. travel during 2 hours.


----------



## bolo

Serious. Don't know why Chinese member even need to respond to poor lowlife viets unless it's to make them look stupid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

xunzi said:


> So Mr. Vietnamese, can we build our train with your permission?



You built it with high cost and many corruption, accident and death ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

BoQ77 said:


> You built it with high cost and many corruption, accident and death ...


 Why do vietnamese care so much about China's infrasctructure? it's not your money


----------



## xunzi

BoQ77 said:


> You built it with high cost and many corruption, accident and death ...


Are you saying there had never been train accident in other country? LOL Corruption is actually worse in your country. Just look at your country infrastructure and shitty wage, we already know all the money is going directly into your official pocket. But here, we, Chinese citizens, know who is likely corrupt and we are doing our best to clean our this rotten rats. So Mr. Vietnamese, can we have your permission here? LMFAO.


----------



## BoQ77

You don't care about your own money ?, ... now billions of them in offshore accounts of some guys like Liu Zhijun and Zhang Shuguang ...



xunzi said:


> Are you saying there had never been train accident in other country? LOL Corruption is actually worse in your country. Just look at your country infrastructure and shitty wage, we already know all the money is going directly into your official pocket. But here, we, Chinese citizens, know who is likely corrupt and we are doing our best to clean our this rotten rats. So Mr. Vietnamese, can we have your permission here? LMFAO.



You clone Shinkansen by steal their tech and cannot achieve what they achieved !!!
50 years of operation without any fatal accident ...

Safety first , pals !!!


----------



## xunzi

BoQ77 said:


> You don't care about your own money ?, ... now billions of them in offshore accounts of some guys like Liu Zhijun and Zhang Shuguang ...
> 
> You clone Shinkansen by steal their tech and cannot achieve what they achieved !!!
> 50 years of operation without any fatal accident ...
> 
> Safety first , pals !!!


It is our money. How we spend is none of your Vietnamese business. Please stop embarrassing yourselves in our national priorities. Consider your country states, I feel pity for an oversea Vietnamese like you to be honest.

I repeat, you either answer my question directly so you shut the **** up because at this point, I don't want to even consider a Vietnamese worth to talk about.


----------



## clibra

cnleio said:


> HAHA... u consider Chinese can not pay for the ticket of highspeed train ?
> 
> Well i tell u now the average salary/month in China, it's about 4000RMB (work in office, lower salary in factory). China is a big country, according to the trival distance, the ticket of highspeed train would be 100 RMB - 600 RMB. Normal days air ticket from 400RMB - 1000RMB, but close to Chinese Spring Festival it raise to 1000RMB - 2000RMB. Above is my personal life experiense in China.
> 
> Only i need to say, China is much better than ur thought, Chinese ppl richer than ur thought.


 
High speed train ticket price depend on distance, it's about 40 RMB for 100 KM.
For airliner, it's about 1 RMB for 1KM (no discount in busy season).

Acturally, a better choice is the quasi-high-speed train, in Chinese Dong Che, the same distance ticket cost about 60% of the bullet train, but a little bit slower, 250km/h of top speed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clibra

Genesis said:


> Most people who travel only travel that one time to see family. While others would travel for fun. This rail is built for the real middle class, which number 300


 


BoQ77 said:


> How speed of HSR D train? Is it government investment ?
> All passengers use HSR to go to work at Shanghai for high wages ?
> 
> 600 million with average 10,000 yuan / month means all of Chinese working people has the annual income 19,500 $
> Do you tell me the truth ??? Even that's true they still unable use that HSR every week / month...


 
My annual income is more than 0.3M RMB or 50,000 $, but, it's not high at all in big city like Beijing,Shanghai,Shenzhen, etc. etc. I guess u don't believe it, right?


----------



## clibra

BoQ77 said:


> I dont believe the high speed rail will have same fare with low speed ( 100km / h ) rail as above. 530 vs 600 RMB for 1605 km ...


 
Hey, keep your eyes open and see it carefully, pal, the 530 price is "Soft Sleeper Fares", it's a bed, not a seat, you can sleep on it and take the train as motel.


----------



## clibra

BoQ77 said:


> I hear that HSR fare 150$ - 285$ for 1300 km , travel during 5 hours trip
> when they lower the speed a little bit ( trave during 9 hours ) - the fare down to two - third ... cheaper and safer. That's what I mentioned.
> 
> it costs more ( double to triple ) than ordinary air ticket fare from Hanoi - Hochiminh city, 1800km. travel during 2 hours.


 
lol, do you know why the price is so high? this seat is a luxury class seat in the train, just like first class in airplane.


----------



## BoQ77

clibra said:


> My annual income is more than 0.3M RMB or 50,000 $, but, it's not high at all in big city like Beijing,Shanghai,Shenzhen, etc. etc. I guess u don't believe it, right?



It's the real fact in those cities tell the truth, I don't live their lives, but I know where's the state budget come to ...
I myself has annual income above $50,000, but I am discussing on behalf of poor people everywhere world-wide.

You should not be proud of a project with huge amount of state budget into few guys pocket like that.
Beside, Increasing the speed, is bringing more accidents and deaths ( in real cases ).

Your authorities know well that sacrifice some speed could save the money for people, low fare, accidents ... and they are adjusting the speed down ... you don't know ? But the losses during constructions and operation happened.
Just try to correct it, and make benefit for yourself, your people ...

Lesson learn is good, argueing for the rightness here, not benefit to anyone, but promote corruption.



clibra said:


> Hey, keep your eyes open and see it carefully, pal, the 530 price is "Soft Sleeper Fares", it's a bed, not a seat, you can sleep on it and take the train as motel.



530rmb is for luxury seat of conventional rail. I want you to develop more of that kind ...
That's good for an overnight travelling, with a reasonable fare rate ...

1750 for the same, .... hmmm


----------



## sweetgrape

BoQ77, From your comments, I can fell your ignorance and envy, hehe.




BoQ77 said:


> some guys wish to have the huge budget from state ( in this case hundreds billion USD ) for ineffective projects.
> Big project, not too much care about effective ... lead to big money in their pocket.
> 
> Zhang Shuguang himself put 2.8 billion usd into his pocket..
> 
> you looks happy to see that ...


Too ridiculous, From high price ticket to corruption, what's the next?
the question: Corruption just occur in High speed rail project? you logic is very ridiculous, I'd think you thought should China solve corruption problem first, or stop building new infrastructure?



BoQ77 said:


> About safety :
> 
> Shinkansen not suffer any fatal accident during 50 years of heavy operation.
> Let learn from their achievement.


You take Japan as example, but why don't take German as example? We will improve our safety, learning their experience from advanced country, because of one accident, so we should stop high speed rail, ridiculously!



BoQ77 said:


> I hear that HSR fare 150$ - 285$ for 1300 km , travel during 5 hours trip
> when they lower the speed a little bit ( trave during 9 hours ) - the fare down to two - third ... cheaper and safer. That's what I mentioned.


Hehe, From Beijin to Shanghai, the price of ticket for the second class seat is about 500 Yuan, about 90$, and the second class of HSR is the most in HSP, as to the lower rail that travel during 9 hours, its second class of ticket is about 400 Yuan,

of course, you can choose other low rail, 156 Yuan for hard seat, but need about 20 Hours, 177 Yuan for hard seat but need about 14 hours, which will you choose?

You just can "heart" something, but you know nothing about China, you posting let you as ignorant.



BoQ77 said:


> it costs more ( double to triple ) than ordinary air ticket fare from Hanoi - Hochiminh city, 1800km. travel during 2 hours.


Hehe, ordinary air ticket fare from Shengzheng to Beijin is just about 800 Yuan, Full fare just about 1700, the range is longer than the line of Hanoi - Hochiminh city, as to Shanghai to Beijin, the air ticket is lower, you can easily buy it with just about 500 Yuan.

BTW, the ticket you posting is for luxury, it is for rich, With about 500 Yuan, you can buy ticket for second class of HSR that traveling much less time, and luxury ticke of ordinary rail that travel long time, which will you choose?




BoQ77 said:


> You built it with high cost and many corruption, accident and death ...


Building ordinary Rail without huge cost, corruption, accident and death?




BoQ77 said:


> You clone Shinkansen by steal their tech and cannot achieve what they achieved !!!
> 50 years of operation without any fatal accident ...
> 
> Safety first , pals !!!


Now you slip to cloning problem. German and France will be not happy, you give all credit to Japan, hehe.

Yeah, satety is important, but seems you are advanced country like western, do nothing, be satest.




BoQ77 said:


> It's the real fact in those cities tell the truth, I don't live their lives, but I know where's the state budget come to ...
> I myself has annual income above $50,000, but I am discussing on behalf of poor people everywhere world-wide.
> 
> You should not be proud of a project with huge amount of state budget into few guys pocket like that.


Why can't we be proud of high-speed rail? you feel bad at this, or you envy us because of your impotence?



BoQ77 said:


> Beside, Increasing the speed, is bringing more accidents and deaths ( in real cases ).


How many accident and deaths? comparing with ordinary rail?
More accidents and deaths occur in air flight, so you idiot cancel all plane.




BoQ77 said:


> Your authorities know well that sacrifice some speed could save the money for people, low fare, accidents ... and they are adjusting the speed down ... you don't know ? But the losses during constructions and operation happened.


Seems you know well the thought of authorities, hehe, if they like you, How China can be better than you poor and impotent viet, hehe.



BoQ77 said:


> Just try to correct it, and make benefit for yourself, your people ...
> 
> Lesson learn is good, argueing for the rightness here, not benefit to anyone, but promote corruption.


Still that idiotic theory, hehe, China is going ahead, also learn good from other advanced country, if you vietnam afraid of failure, keep staying there, don't move, I will be happy if you do that.
Of course, you vietnam envy western, want to go to that level with just one step.




BoQ77 said:


> 530rmb is for luxury seat of conventional rail. I want you to develop more of that kind ...
> That's good for an overnight travelling, with a reasonable fare rate ...
> 
> 1750 for the same, .... hmmm


Hehe, Idiotic and Ignorant vietnamese, With 530RMB, I can buy second class ticket of HSR, and I can arrive on shanghai from Beijing in 5 hours, you want Luxury seat of ordinary rail, your choice, but need more than 14 hours, do you know why luxury seat of ordinary rail is expensive, because the it is a bed, not a seat, you can lay down, and sleep.


----------



## BoQ77

Hey, for the distance of 1600 km, air passenger is the best choice.
HSR maximum distance which is still effective, only a half of above distance.
And HSR fare should lower than air ticket ...

For air passenger, we take the early bird flight for 2 hours to reach the destination for a meeting at 9-9:30am and come back at the end of the day and come home.

It's totally wrong to think that using HSR for workers to come home once or twice per year.
That's for high density corridors of urban centers only.
You said China is big in size, USA same, ... and their air passenger dominate the domestic demand for passenger moving around

Are you sure workers want to move from Beijing to Shanghai at the end of the year, while the their destination is Qinghai ?

The better choice for fast moving, ... they take the flight to the city that near their homeland, and using another modal to come home in short distance ( under 400 km )


----------



## cirr

*Xinjiang's longest rail tunnel completed*
_
2014-03-01 12:46_ 
_
Xinhua Web Editor: Si Huan _

The longest railway tunnel in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region was completed on Friday.

*Spanning 22.449 km*, the left part of the Zhongtianshan Tunnel was finished on Friday morning, making the tunnel the longest of its kind in Xinjiang and the third-longest in China, according to the Urumqi Railway Bureau (URB).

Undertaken by the URB and the China Railway 18 Bureau Group Co., Ltd, the tunnel took about seven years to build. Its right section, *22.467 km in length*, was finished in September 2013.

*The tunnel is part of Nanjiang Railway's second trunk that links Turpan with Korla in southern Xinjiang. The 333.864-km-long line, expected to begin operation at the end of the year, will slash train journeys by 122 km.*

Xinjiang's longest rail tunnel completed - Headlines, features, photo and videos from ecns.cn|china|news|chinanews|ecns|cns

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## clibra

BoQ77 said:


> Hey, for the distance of 1600 km, air passenger is the best choice.
> HSR maximum distance which is still effective, only a half of above distance.
> And HSR fare should lower than air ticket ...
> 
> For air passenger, we take the early bird flight for 2 hours to reach the destination for a meeting at 9-9:30am and come back at the end of the day and come home.
> 
> It's totally wrong to think that using HSR for workers to come home once or twice per year.
> That's for high density corridors of urban centers only.
> You said China is big in size, USA same, ... and their air passenger dominate the domestic demand for passenger moving around
> 
> Are you sure workers want to move from Beijing to Shanghai at the end of the year, while the their destination is Qinghai ?
> 
> The better choice for fast moving, ... they take the flight to the city that near their homeland, and using another modal to come home in short distance ( under 400 km )


 
You know nothing about transportation, airplane is a point-to-point kind of thing with higher cost, on the contrary, rail way can have many stop/stations alone the territories, rail way have much bigger effect on economy enhancement than that of airliner.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

clibra said:


> You know nothing about transportation, airplane is a point-to-point kind of thing with higher cost, on the contrary, rail way can have many stop/stations alone the territories, rail way have much bigger effect on economy enhancement than that of airliner.



You are talking about conventional railway ...
HSR has a few station and effective range 150-750 km only.
it need more lands to build and fixed route ... while airline adjusting the route is easier ...

You prove air ticket higher than China HSR with same condition, can you ?
With distance 1,700-1,800 km like Hanoi to Hochiminh city in Vietnam , maximum air fare ( not holiday and year end ) : about 65-75 USD by Vietnam Airlines, other budget airlines offer much cheaper air ticket ..


----------



## sweetgrape

clibra said:


> You know nothing about transportation, airplane is a point-to-point kind of thing with higher cost, on the contrary, rail way can have many stop/stations alone the territories, rail way have much bigger effect on economy enhancement than that of airliner.


Don't reply to the ignorant vietnam again, checking his comments, you will find too much ignorant and mistake, For him, only in High-speed rail project there are corruption, accident, and should after major Chinese can affording High-speed rail, and a high-speed rail just serve the people of two destination, he will choosing the luxury ticket of normal rail, he like long trip while with same money can buying second class ticket, and just need 1/3 trip time, that's his vietnamese choice, hehe!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

sweetgrape said:


> Don't reply to the ignorant vietnam again, checking his comments, you will find too much ignorant and mistake, For him, only in High-speed rail project there are corruption, accident, and should after major Chinese can affording High-speed rail, and a high-speed rail just serve the people of two destination, he will choosing the luxury ticket of normal rail, he like long trip while with same money can buying second class ticket, and just need 1/3 trip time, that's his vietnamese choice, hehe!



There're many ways to lose your budget double fast ... state invested huge amount into the High speed rail without the strict monitor the usage of it is 1 of them ...

High speed rail could reach few stations ( should not too many ) in the effective range of 150-700 km , along high density corridor of developed centres ...

Beside the huge investment in infrastructure, rolling stock ... the fare is too high for a normal office staff to travel very often ...
So your ambition to use that for basic workers to come home deep into the mainland, or reach long-range destination ( ie. 000+ km ) , while keep the competitive price and time saving to air passenger ... is science fiction products !!!

Bed fare - over night sortie ( conventional rail , or about 150-200km/h, money saving ) are suitable for tourists, worker come home ...

Other choice for saving time, long-range, air passenger is the best choice.


----------



## BoQ77

1999 article 

*Corruption brings fear for safety of China's Three Gorges dam*

 Share 0
inShare0


Email

By John Gittings in Beijing
The Guardian, Tuesday 19 January 1999 02.25 GMT
China's biggest and most controversial dam project, the Three Gorges on the Yangzi River, has become the latest focus of a wave of allegations about corrupt officials taking bribes from unqualified contractors - allegations that are raising fears about the safety of the project.
Nearly 100 cases of 'corruption, bribery and embezzlement' related to the project were discovered last year, Beijing revealed yesterday. The 15-year-long programme to build the dam, said the China Daily, was a rare opportunity for the construction business. But it had also become 'a challenge of similar scale for the (public) prosecutors.'

Critics of the huge dam, which will raise the water level in the Three Gorges by 210ft, have warned that any construction defect could have fatal consequences.

Renewed fears about the dam were sparked by the collapse two weeks ago of a bridge upstream from the Three Gorges at Qijiang, on a Yangzi tributary, as a result of suspected faulty construction by a contractor who bribed local officials.

Diagrams in the popular press show how the misalignment of steel pipes and plates in the bridge's suspension system created dangerous fault lines. Local residents claim they knew the bridge was weak, but warning signs were ignored.

A local official has been arrested after allegedly taking a bribe of more than 100,000 renminbi (£7,000) from an unqualified contractor who built the bridge.

Yesterday's report of corruption in the Three Gorges stressed that only 16 out of the 95 cases were related to the actual construction of the dam. Most cases involved officials embezzling funds intended for the resettlement of residents displaced as the dam raises the river's level for 200 miles upstream.

Over a million people will have to move to new towns and villages before their homes are flooded by the A17 billion project, which is aimed partly at providing clean electrical power, replacing old coal-based sources.

The prime minister, Zhu Rongji, sounded a warning note last month - before the bridge disaster - when he visited the dam site, delivering a message that "quality is vital to the project".

Promises of "quality control" by the dam's builders have now appeared next to pictures of grieving Qijiang relatives with portraits of their loved ones and a petition demanding justice.

The bridge collapse comes only months after the failure of dykes on the Yangzi, and rivers in north-east China, during the summer floods. Negligence by local officials was also blamed for these collapses.

Now dubious projects are being investigated up and down the country, with the suggestion that a repeat of the Qijiang disaster could happen anywhere.

Shoddy public works are frightening people near the Yangzi river's Three Gorges dam

John Gittings in Beijing


and 2014 article 

*Chinese criticise state firm behind Three Gorges dam over graft probe*
By Li Hui and Ben Blanchard

BEIJING Fri Feb 28, 2014 7:41am GMT

0 Comments

Link this
Share this
digg
Email
Print














1 of 2. The Three Gorges Dam on the Yangtze River in Yichang, Hubei province is seen in this aerial view taken December 2, 2009.

Credit: Reuters/Stringer

*Related Topics*

World »

(Reuters) - A scathing report on corruption at the company that built China's $59-billion Three Gorges dam, the world's biggest hydropower scheme, has reignited public anger over a project funded through a special levy paid by all citizens.

The report by the ruling Communist Party's anti-graft watchdog last week found that some officials at the Three Gorges Corporation, set up in 1993 to run the scheme, were guilty of nepotism, shady property deals and dodgy bidding procedures.

FINANCIAL COMMENTARIES AND GUIDES
ADVERTISEMENT
POWERED BY




 
The four preferred plays for your investors portfolio in 2014

Read More
 
The remarkable rise of the European hybrid market [For Advisers]

Continue reading >>
Between 1992 and 2009, all citizens had to pay a levy built into power prices across China to channel money to the dam's construction, a project overshadowed by compulsory relocations of residents and environmental concerns.

"The relatives and friends of some leaders interfered with construction projects, certain bidding was conducted secretly ... and some leaders illicitly occupied multiple apartments," the graft watchdog said on its website(中央纪委监察部网站

The Three Gorges Corporation published a statement on its website on Tuesday saying it would look into the issues the probe raised, and strictly punish any corrupt conduct and violations of the law and party discipline.

The accusations - made as part of President Xi Jinping's crackdown on deep-rooted corruption - have spread rapidly across China's popular Twitter-like service Sina Weibo, and some of China's more outspoken newspapers have weighed in too.

Time-Weekly, a newspaper based in southern China's Guangzhou city, this week revealed further details of the graft.

In one case, the newspaper reported, a company bidding for a construction project related to the dam area was told to pay a bribe of one million yuan ($163,200) by members of the hydropower giant's bidding evaluation panel.

"Because of its fully state-owned background ... it was given special 'protection', and for years was practically free of supervision and regulations," the newspaper wrote.

The Southern Metropolitan Daily called in an editorial for the full weight of the law to be applied to a firm that has sucked up so many national resources.

"The entire strength of China converged on building this one massive project," it wrote. "Enormous sums went into it, great powers were bestowed. But the oversight over these powers which should have been there, was not."

On Weibo, the topic ranks among the most widely discussed subjects.

"Did the Three Gorges fund paid by us all on every electricity bill actually go to feed dogs?" wrote one user.

"Why did the Three Gorges Corporation, fed and nurtured by us all, become an 'unifilal son'?" asked another user.

This is not the first time the company - and the project - have come in for criticism.

Late last year, soon after the party sent its graft inspection team into the Three Gorges Corporation, a senior official involved in "follow-up" work on the dam was fired for "suspected serious disciplinary violations", the usual euphemism for corruption.

In 2011, then-premier Wen Jiabao presided over a government meeting on the dam which said that though the scheme did provide benefits, it had created a myriad of urgent problems, from the relocation of more than a million residents to risks of geological disasters.

And back in 2000, six years before the project was complete, authorities busted a ring of officials who siphoned off hundreds of millions of yuan in resettlement funds.

(Editing by Clarence Fernandez)


----------



## xunzi

sweetgrape said:


> Don't reply to the ignorant vietnam again, checking his comments, you will find too much ignorant and mistake, For him, only in High-speed rail project there are corruption, accident, and should after major Chinese can affording High-speed rail, and a high-speed rail just serve the people of two destination, he will choosing the luxury ticket of normal rail, he like long trip while with same money can buying second class ticket, and just need 1/3 trip time, that's his vietnamese choice, hehe!


The Vietnamese doesn't know how to build infrastructure and plan big for future preparation on population migration. They are short-mind, so we shouldn't blame them too much. Sometime it's hard to understand these Vietnamese minds. It's like everything they do is about thinking the short-term value. The 3 meals a day, so to speak. That is the difference between us and them. We think of 3 meals a day, PLUS additional income to spend on luxury items while the Vietnamese will be satisfied with 3 meals a day and go to sleep at night. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

You don't realize that we are on the same boat - the normal people in a communism country with heavily corruption situation.
We and you should also fight for the fair, avoid any ineffective investments ( especially huge projects ) of the top chief officials for their own interests.


----------



## jkroo

Somebody must live in a dark,cold and tough place for what he can provide is only the negative things. For example, you talk new, he talk old,you talk good he talk bad and feed ppl dark things. Criticize is not a terrible thing but distortion by distortion, you can know what the troll act as. fnck the troll. 
I just wonder what a poor and unfortunate life does he live that you can imagine?
The best things to do is ignore it. Please take it my fellow country men.


----------



## BoQ77

jkroo said:


> Somebody must live in a dark,cold and tough place for what he can provide is only the negative things. For example, you talk new, he talk old,you talk good he talk bad and feed ppl dark things. Criticize is not a terrible thing but distortion by distortion, you can know what the troll act as. fnck the troll.
> I just wonder what a poor and unfortunate life does he live that you can imagine?
> The best things to do is ignore it. Please take it my fellow country men.



I did provide you the real evidences about losses in state invested huge projects in China, didn't I ?
Some guy get the death penalty for his stolen of 2.8 billion USD ( Zhang Shuguang ) from HSR project ...

Is it very normal for hearing above issue in China ?

Big size country, huge project and huge loss of state budget ...


----------



## Okemos

bolo said:


> Serious. Don't know why Chinese member even need to respond to poor lowlife viets unless it's to make them look stupid.



Are they really arguing with some Vietnamese here because I put almost all Vietnamese members here on ignore list, lol.


----------



## cirr

The HSR network is being continually added to：

*Hangzhou-Changsha HSR tracklaying completed*

Hangzhou-Changsha HSR: 933km, 350kmph

Construction will complete by the end of May, the whole line is scheduled to open by the end of 2014








*Beijing-Shenyang HSR to start construction on Match 5*

Beijing-Shenyang HSR: 709km, 20 stations, 350kmph

Project will complete on March 4 2017








*Hefei-Fuzhou HSR will open in June 2015*

Hefei-Fuzhou HSR: 806km, 300kmph

Tracklaying has started in December 2013. Project checking for acceptance is scheduled in June this year and early 2015 (static and dynamic).


----------



## cirr

*Zhengzhou-Chongqing HSR project is set up for approval*

Early stage survey is going on


----------



## rott

@cirr, any updated news on the CRH 500 of the speed record?


----------



## cirr

*Haerbin-Daqing-Qiqihaer* Dedicated Passenger Line to open in March 2015：






高铁哈大齐客运专线2015年有望开通-新华网

High-speed trains will run on the 281.5 km route at 200km/h in winter（temperature could get as low as -30 degrees Celsiu）and 250km/h the rest of year。


----------



## cirr

470km *Changchun-Jilin-Hunchun* HSR to complete in 2014 and open in 2015. 

109km *Changchun-Jilin* HSR is operational。

The CJH line will be further extended northwestward to Baicheng City bordering Inner Mongolia。


----------



## cirr

rott said:


> @cirr, any updated news on the CRH 500 of the speed record?



Do you mean this？






Field tests that are set to break speed record await the completion of Hangzhou-Changsha HSR。





Guangzhou-Shenzhen-Hong Kong high-speed EMUs





Intercity EMUs for export to Argentina





New generation permanent magnet tram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Chengdu-Chongqing Passenger Railway under construction*
Last Updated: 2014-03-06

Xinhua

_Ziyang, southwest China's Sichuan province, March 5, 2014. The 308-km railway will reduce travel time between the two large cities to about one hour. It is part of the Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu Railway, or Huhanrong Railway, a major east-west high-speed rail corridor outlined in China's national high-speed railway development plan. _



































_A bridge over Tuojiang River is under construction as part of the Chengdu-Chongqing Passenger Railway_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jkroo

Many railways are under construction it's just amazing. Personally, I take the train for different speeds like 60km/h 90km/h 120km/h 220km/h 350km/h if the figure not wrong, I still remember that I take the train from Hunan to Guangzhou consume 14 hrs in year 2000. Currently, no more than 3 hrs. Four times more efficiency proved that China really make rapid progress.


----------



## rott

cirr said:


> Do you mean this？


The CRH 500 which reported to have achieved the speed of 605 Kmph. When I looked at some reports, it sure didn't mention any field test. I found reports on Lab Test Track.


----------



## jkroo

Hukun line will be ready this year. Personally, I travel by Wuguang line much.


----------



## cirr

*China Embraces World's Highest High-speed Railway Tunnel*

2014-03-11 22:27:17 CRIENGLISH.com Web Editor: Mao





Photo taken on March 11, 2014 shows the snow-topped entrance to the world's highest high-speed railway tunnel in northwest China's Qinghai Province. Located in the desolate Qilian Mountains at an average altitude of 3,600 to 4,300 meters above sea level, the world's highest high-speed railway tunnel is expected to be completed by April this year. Constructing the tunnel is considered one of most difficult parts of the process of developing the line linking Lanzhou, the capital city of Gansu Province, with Urumqi, the capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. The 1,776-kilometer Lanxin railway line runs across the Gansu and Qinghai provinces to Xinjiang, traversing the wind-ravaged Gobi Desert. [Photo: chinanews.com




Photo taken on March 11, 2014 shows workers constructing the world's highest high-speed railway tunnel in Qilian Mountains in northwest China's Qinghai Province. Located in the desolate Qilian Mountains at an average altitude of 3,600 to 4,300 meters above sea level, the world's highest high-speed railway tunnel is expected to be completed by April this year. Constructing the tunnel is considered one of most difficult parts of the process of developing the line linking Lanzhou, the capital city of Gansu Province, with Urumqi, the capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. The 1,776-kilometer Lanxin railway line runs across the Gansu and Qinghai provinces to Xinjiang, traversing the wind-ravaged Gobi Desert. [Photo: chinanews.com]




Photo taken on March 11, 2014 shows a worker constructing the world's highest high-speed railway tunnel in Qilian Mountains in northwest China's Qinghai Province. Located in the desolate Qilian Mountains at an average altitude of 3,600 to 4,300 meters above sea level, the world's highest high-speed railway tunnel is expected to be completed by April this year. Constructing the tunnel is considered one of most difficult parts of the process of developing the line linking Lanzhou, the capital city of Gansu Province, with Urumqi, the capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. The 1,776-kilometer Lanxin railway line runs across the Gansu and Qinghai provinces to Xinjiang, traversing the wind-ravaged Gobi Desert. [Photo: chinanews.com]




Photo taken on March 11, 2014 shows workers from the China Railway 20th Group Co., Ltd. constructing the world's highest high-speed railway tunnel in northwest China's Qinghai Province. Located in the desolate Qilian Mountains at an average altitude of 3,600 to 4,300 meters above sea level, the world's highest high-speed railway tunnel is expected to be completed by April this year. Constructing the tunnel is considered one of most difficult parts of the process of developing the line linking Lanzhou, the capital city of Gansu Province, with Urumqi, the capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. The 1,776-kilometer Lanxin railway line runs across the Gansu and Qinghai provinces to Xinjiang, traversing the wind-ravaged Gobi Desert. [Photo: chinanews.com]




Photo taken on March 11, 2014 shows the ice covering the entrance to the world's highest high-speed railway tunnel due to freezing temperatures in northwest China's Qinghai Province. Located in the desolate Qilian Mountains at an average altitude of 3,600 to 4,300 meters above sea level, the world's highest high-speed railway tunnel is expected to be completed by April this year. Constructing the tunnel is considered one of most difficult parts of the process of developing the line linking Lanzhou, the capital city of Gansu Province, with Urumqi, the capital of northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region. The 1,776-kilometer Lanxin railway line runs across the Gansu and Qinghai provinces to Xinjiang, traversing the wind-ravaged Gobi Desert. [Photo: chinanews.com]


China Embraces World's Highest High-speed Railway Tunnel

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Datong-Xi'an HSR scheduled to open by the end of June*

Datong-Xi'an HSR: 859km, top operating speed 250kmph

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Shangqiu-Hefei-Hangzhou HSR
*
Another new line with 350km/h designed speed, Shangqiu-Hefei-Hangzhou get approved and will begin to be constructed in 2015. It connects Shangqiu city in Central China and Hangzhou in the Eastern, with a total length of 770km, of which 587km are newly built. 

商合杭铁路有望明年动工 2018年通车杭州到合肥不到2小时 到郑州3小时-新闻频道-和讯网

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*China to connect more cities with high speed trains*

*Press Trust of India | Beijing 
March 16, 2014* Last Updated at 19:35 IST 

China today said it plans to connect more cities with high speed railway network to facilitate rapid urbanisation. 

*The 2014-2020 urbanisation plan* unveiled by the Chinese cabinet said *regular railways would cover cities with over 200,000 residents by 2020 and high-speed railways will connect those with above 500,000 residents*. 

China also aims to expand the civil aviation network, covering about 90 per cent of the total population. 

The plan said efforts would be made to strengthen connectivity among city clusters and to improve transport services for small cities and towns.

China to connect more cities with high speed trains | Business Standard


----------



## cirr

The NRDC recently gave its approval for the construction of 5 new railways：

（1）Hongliuhe-Naomaohu railway in Xinjiang Autonomous Region
（2）Harbin-Mudanjiang HSR in Heilongjiang Province
（3）Harbin-Jiamusi HSR in Heilongjiang Province
（4）Qingdao-Lianyungang HSR in Shandong and Jiangsu Provinces
（5）Hangzhou-Huangshan HSR in Zhejiang and Anhui Provinces

for a total investment of 142.42 billion yuan。Work has already started on some of the lines。

发改委批复多个铁路投资项目 总投资逾1400亿|发改委|铁路建设|新疆_新浪新闻


----------



## cirr

When completed，the Hangzhou-Huangshan HRS will shorten travel time Shanghai to the scenic spot to 2.5 hours from the present 11.5 hours。







Tracking the Fuchun River and connecting Qiandaohu（the Thousand Islet Lake）with Huangshan（Mount Huangshan or Yellow Mountain），a golden tourism line in the making。


----------



## cirr

*Nanning-Guangzhou HSR
*
Trial operation began on the Guangxi section(Nanning-Wuzhou) of the 577km N-G HSR on March 19th, 2014，with official opening set for early next month.


























*From cnr.cn&chinanews.com*


----------



## cirr

*Beijing-Fuzhou HSR in March 2014
*
Construction of the stretch in Anhui Province.




















*From gov.cn*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Shanghai will have 9 metro lines under construction in 2014*

They are,

Line 9 phase III
Line 11 Disney link
Line 12 West
Line 13 phase II
Line 16 Longyang Rd section
Line 5 South extension (will be U/C in 2014)
Line 10 phase II (will be U/C in 2014)
Line 13 phase III (will be U/C in 2014)
Line 14 (will be U/C in 2014)
Line 17 (will be U/C in 2014)






--metrofans

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Hefei-Fuzhou HSR track laying work starts in Fujian Province*

Hefei-Fuzhou HSR: 806km
Speed: 350 kmph
Opening: July 2015

Hefei will be within 1 hour to Mount Huang and 3 hours to Fuzhou on opening.


----------



## cirr

*Lanzhou-Urumqi HSR, 28th March, 2014*

Acceptance check in Xinjiang, Western China.




2.




3.




4.




5.




6.





*From peoplerail.com*
__________________

We need to plant trees and create green vegetation belts along the route in years to come。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## rcrmj

BoQ77 said:


> I will not be happy if the govt use my money for building the high-speed rail for rich man than average person ...
> can tell that's the govt investment or private investment ?
> Anyway, the benefit of this high-speed rail is basically not for majority of Chinese people !!!
> 
> Train No. Departs Arrives Duration Distance(km) Seat Fares(RMB) Hard Sleeper Fares(RMB) Soft Sleeper Fares(RMB)
> 
> T36/T37Zhengzhou 02:43 Guangzhou 19:23 16h40m 1605 190/- 325/337/348 507/530
> T266/T263Zhengzhou 03:35 Guangzhou 18:58 15h23m 1605 190/ -325/337/348 507/530
> 
> I dont believe the high speed rail will have same fare with low speed ( 100km / h ) rail as above. 530 vs 600 RMB for 1605 km ...


kid, China is not primitive vietnam where most people cant even afford your sluggish turtle rail, my cousin pays $100/mon for their factory workers in vietnam, and they are considered to be high income in Hanoi...

a 300KM distance HSR travel costs you from 150RMB-250RMB probably half of your viets monthly income, but it is very much affordable to even the lowest paid factory workers in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

rcrmj said:


> kid, China is not primitive vietnam where most people cant even afford your sluggish turtle rail, my cousin pays $100/mon for their factory workers in vietnam, and they are considered to be high income in Hanoi...
> 
> a 300KM distance HSR travel costs you from 150RMB-250RMB probably half of your viets monthly income, but it is very much affordable to even the lowest paid factory workers in China.



kid ... $100 cannot meet the gov requirement for minimum salary of worker in Vietnam.
Samsung worker has the average income about 350$ / month
China invested factory may has the lowest salary but cannot 100$ , at least 200-250$


----------



## SHAMK9

My jaw dropped a little, good going China


----------



## Sonyuke_Songpaisan

ignore monkeys


----------



## sweetgrape

rcrmj said:


> kid, China is not primitive vietnam where most people cant even afford your sluggish turtle rail, my cousin pays $100/mon for their factory workers in vietnam, and they are considered to be high income in Hanoi...
> 
> a 300KM distance HSR travel costs you from 150RMB-250RMB probably half of your viets monthly income, but it is very much affordable to even the lowest paid factory workers in China.


Man, their vietnam don't need HSR, and think only few chinese can benefit from HSR, we should build ordinary rail other than HSR, hehe!


----------



## cirr

sweetgrape said:


> Man, their vietnam don't need HSR, and think only few chinese can benefit from HSR, we should build ordinary rail other than HSR, hehe!



These guys haven't got the faintest idea what China is up to 






30000-tonne combined train with 320 carriages for a total length of 3971m

[视频]大秦铁路3万吨组合列车试验成功 - 社会 - 第一视频

Don't waste time with those sitting at the bottom of a well。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*It looks though the new Guangzhou Railway Station is gonna be on a comparable scale with Guangzhou South. It would be huge of a railway station in the densely populated inner area of a hyper-megalopolis that Guangzhou is. Great going。 

Guangzhou Railway Station to be re-built*

Guangzhou Railway Station is to be demolished and rebuilt in 2016. The project will take 30 months.

The new Guangzhou Station will have 20 platforms (old station has only 7 platforms), 3 intercity HSRs, Guangzhou-Nanning HSR, Guangzhou-Guiyang HSR and 4 metro connections.


----------



## rcrmj

BoQ77 said:


> kid ... $100 cannot meet the gov requirement for minimum salary of worker in Vietnam.
> Samsung worker has the average income about 350$ / month
> China invested factory may has the lowest salary but cannot 100$ , at least 200-250$


then you are really clueless about your country, too much vietcon propaganda in your brain i guess,,
this is how much they get paid in reality kid`

Samsung facilities in vietnam are nothing close to reality but your vietcong's face project to entice more foreign money to fulfill their 'glorious' pockets``


----------



## BoQ77

rcrmj said:


> then you are really clueless about your country, too much vietcon propaganda in your brain i guess,,
> this is how much they get paid in reality kid`
> 
> Samsung facilities in vietnam are nothing close to reality but your vietcong's face project to entice more foreign money to fulfill their 'glorious' pockets``



LOL. I am an employer in Hanoi, Vietnam, what you wrote make me laugh ... LOL.
why propaganda here ?

Some China project in Vietnam, they bring Chinese workers here to do most heaviest and lowest income work ...

If Vietnamese workers ready to do whatever they want with 100$ why they must bring Chinese cleaners to Vietnam


----------



## cirr

*There will be over 7000km railway openings this year*

Government has upped 2014 railway construction level,

New constructions: from 44 projects to 48 projects
Railway fixed asset investment: from CNY 700 bln to CNY 720 bln
Openings: from 6600km to 7000km
Approvals: ensure 10 approvals among 33 proposed projects





source


----------



## Kyle Sun

BoQ77 said:


> LOL. I am an employer in Hanoi, Vietnam, what you wrote make me laugh ... LOL.
> why propaganda here ?
> 
> Some China project in Vietnam, they bring Chinese workers here to do most heaviest and lowest income work ...
> 
> If Vietnamese workers ready to do whatever they want with 100$ why they must bring Chinese cleaners to Vietnam


You mean these chinese workers's salary is less than local guys' ?

And what 's the normal price of your so called heaviest work ?


----------



## cirr

*China Railway bullish on overseas business*

*Railway builder aims to triple foreign orders and revenue amid push from top leadership*

Toh Han Shih hanshih.toh@scmp.co

UPDATED : Wednesday, 09 April, 2014, 1:40am




Li Changjin

China Railway Group aims to nearly triple its overseas orders and revenue within three years, driven by mainland leaders' "high-speed-rail" diplomacy.

One of the country's two dominant railway builders, the state-owned firm aims to boost its overseas orders to US$20 billion by 2016 from US$7 billion last year, and raise its overseas revenue to US$10 billion from US$3.72 billion.

"It is not hard to achieve this. Chinese leaders have been marketing Chinese railways abroad, wanting Chinese rail companies to go out," said China Railway's chairman Li Changjin.

Mainland leaders were actively involved in high-speed-rail diplomacy, and the central government had been pushing for cross-border railways to neighbouring Southeast Asian nations like Myanmar, Cambodia and Vietnam, said Yu Tengqun, China Railway's board secretary and joint company secretary.

Last year, Premier Li Keqiang promoted Chinese railways to the Thai government during his visit to the country, Li Changjin said.

In March, Thailand's Constitutional Court ruled as unconstitutional legislation to finance the government's rail and logistics plan, which included high-speed-rail links between northeast Thailand and southern China through Laos, Xinhua said.

Listed both in Shanghai and Hong Kong, China Railway had been on the verge of signing some overseas deals, which were suddenly shelved, Li said.

Last year, the company signed a US$7.5 billion contract to build a mine railway in Cambodia, but construction had not started owing to funding problems, he said.

It also did the preliminary survey and design for a high-speed railway in Kazakhstan, while the Russian government has asked the Chinese firm to provide technology for a railway project in the country.

"We have been invited to take part in a Brazilian high-speed-rail project, but overseas high-speed-rail projects take a long time to materialise," Li said.

In contrast, rail projects from China to Laos and Myanmar had a good chance of starting construction soon, he said.

China Railway was involved in the survey and design of the China-Laos railway as well as the feasibility study of the railway to Myanmar, Li added.

China Railway bullish on overseas business | South China Morning Post


----------



## rcrmj

BoQ77 said:


> LOL. I am an employer in Hanoi, Vietnam, what you wrote make me laugh ... LOL.
> why propaganda here ?
> 
> Some China project in Vietnam, they bring Chinese workers here to do most heaviest and lowest income work ...
> 
> If Vietnamese workers ready to do whatever they want with 100$ why they must bring Chinese cleaners to Vietnam


who you want to fool? low skilled viets workers are getting what they are worth for, indeed there are many chinese workers in vietnam but most of them are technicians who are the core assets of any projects in vietnam and gets paid much higher than low skilled and clumsy viets

there are no tie1 qualified vietnamese technicians in vietnam and thats a fact

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

rcrmj said:


> who you want to fool? low skilled viets workers are getting what they are worth for, indeed there are many chinese workers in vietnam but most of them are technicians who are the core assets of any projects in vietnam and gets paid much higher than low skilled and clumsy viets
> 
> there are no tie1 qualified vietnamese technicians in vietnam and thats a fact



Because you are not well informed, let me state :

1. There's always a regulated minimum wage for FDI companies to pay for domestic workers.
The real wage they get always higher than minimum level including, lunch / dinner, health, insurance, some allowance ...
And a FDI cannot pay what they want but both higher than minimum and not lower than nearby companies, if not there's no workers for them ...

And for you information, the minimum wage for Hanoi region about 130$ ++ / month
So the guy said that his brother pay 100$ for average worker is baseless

2. Is this technician ? No they are just popular labor. If they are not Vietnamese, because Vietnamese workers don't want to do that work, or want to do that work with higher wage level ... So Chinese contractors must bring them from China to ...






When we get the money from Japan for HSR project in Vietnam, we would hire Chinese workers for saving costs ...


----------



## huskie

ridership on Beijing-Shanghai HSR. It took them 20 months to reach the first 100 million milestone, and another 14 months to accomplish the second 100 million. The growth is at an astonishing pace.



> *Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway sees 200 mln trips*
> 
> BEIJING - Data released Sunday by China's railway authorities showed that train trips on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway had topped 200 million.
> 
> *Trips on the railway surpassed 100 million on Feb 28, 2013 and reached 200 million by 9:30 am Sunday*, said the authorities.
> 
> The 1,318-kilometer-long railway links the country's prosperous Pan-Bohai and Yangtze River Delta economic zones, cutting travel time between the two regions to less than five hours.
> 
> The railway is designed to handle maximum train speeds of 350 kilometers per hour. High-speed trains on this railway made their debut on June 30, 2011.
> 
> source:
> Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway sees 200 mln trips - China - Chinadaily.com.cn




Another recent popular report by QZ. However, I don't quite agree with the analysis in this article. It is true that China HSR is getting more and more popular, and it is also true that the Chinese domestic airline industry is in the red, but it does not necessarily mean HSR is hurting the aviation industry. The Chinese domestic airlines still see double digit growth in passenger volume (so does the HSR). The majority of the HSR ridership is newly generated(they would not have traveled by air if there were no HSR). It is way too hasty to make the conclusion in the title without more studies.



> *China’s high-speed rail is so popular, it’s hurting the domestic airline industry*
> 
> China Southern Airlines is the latest Chinese airline to post miserable year-end 2013 results. Net profit dropped 24% to 1.99 billion yuan ($321 million), and operating profit fell 70%. China Southern Airlines joins Air China, where net profit dropped 32% in 2013, and China Eastern Airlines, where it fell by 25%.
> 
> High oil prices, as well as increased competition from low-cost carriers and each other, have taken a toll. But, as each airline has recently acknowledged, so has China’s massive and growing high-speed rail system.
> 
> As Quartz reported last August, the costly and sometimes under-used rail network was shaping up to be a vital part of China’s growth strategy. It doesn’t have the hurdles of the airline industry: Airlines in China struggle to get clearances from the military to expand flight paths, and China’s major airports have earned the title of the most-delayed in the world, where passengers sometimes riot to protest long waits and miserable customer service.
> 
> The high-speed rail system, on the other hand, has quickly grown to over 6,000 miles (9,700 km) in five years, and will expand to 19,000 kilometers (11,800 miles) by 2015. It is already transporting some 2 million passengers a day on trains that are rarely delayed, and which go nearly 200 miles an hour, twice as many passengers as domestic airlines.
> 
> If there were no rail network, these passengers wouldn’t all necessarily have taken flights instead, of course. Some might not have traveled at all, or gone by car, bus or slow train. Still, to see how this has hit the airlines, take a look at China Southern’s domestic passenger activity, which peaked in 2011, and on most months hasn’t hit the same highs since, according to the Center for Asia Pacific Aviation:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In 2013, China Southern’s revenues from domestic operations dropped 5.5% to 81.3 billion yuan. At Air China, revenues from domestic flights likewise fell over 5% in 2013, though the number of passengers increased by 7.3%. “The rapid development of high-speed railway and the evolution of low-cost carriers on the mainland will further intensify competition on domestic routes,” the company said when it announced results March 25.
> 
> China Eastern’s chief executive complained about the subsidies the railways get in an interview last year, saying “In China, the government has also invested heavily in high-speed rail—far more than in the airlines in fact—so it’s not a case of nationalized carriers being better off, because they also have many challenges to face.”
> 
> It’s a sticky situation: while all of China’s big three airlines are publicly traded, the Chinese government continues to hold controlling stakes in the companies. That means the cannibalization of domestic airline passengers by the railways is a case of the government eating its own profits.
> 
> China’s high-speed rail is so popular, it’s hurting the domestic airline industry – Quartz


----------



## cirr

1st 100 million 1 year 8 months

2nd 100 million 1 year 2 months。

That's 43% growth yoy。


----------



## cirr

7am Saturday morning（April 5th 2014）at Shanghai Hongqiao Station。Pretty busy huh？

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Tai'an HSR Station*

The prefecture-level city of Tai'an is located on Beijing-Shanghai HSR in Shandong Province. It's known for Mount Tai, the most famous mountain in China.


----------



## cirr

*Jinan West Station*

Jinan is the capital of Shandong Province













platform












constructions near the station

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Nice station, I have some partners in Zibo, Shandong ...


----------



## huskie

you took these pictures? if not, better to give credits to the original photographer.



cirr said:


> 7am Saturday morning（April 5th 2014）at Shanghai Hongqiao Station。Pretty busy huh？


----------



## cirr

The Guangxi section（Nanning-Wuzhou，350km）of the 577km Nanning-Guangzhou HSR opened on April 18 2014：
















南宁铁路局：南广高铁广西段正式开通运营(高清)_新闻中心_中国网



Nanning to Wuzhou 350km 2nd class fare：92 yuan。

Bloody cheap！

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## shuttler

@Jinan west station






If I am the Auditor General or 王岐山 Wang Qishan, I will look into this case on the bidding and approval details of this construction 






That stupid reporter/photographer of 中国网 like many others is advertising a foreign product for free

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Hangzhou-Changsha high-speed railway under construction*

(Xinhua) 10:11, April 20, 2014

*People work at a construction site of the Hangzhou-Changsha high-speed railway in Jinhua City, east China's Zhejiang Province, April 11, 2014. The 933-kilometer high-speed railway linking Hangzhou City and Changsha City is designed at a top speed of 350km/h. More than 90 percent of the electrification project in Zhejiang section has been completed so far. (Xinhua/Tan Jin)*


----------



## cirr

Continued










Engineers work at a distribution station of the Hangzhou-Changsha high-speed railway in *Longyou County*, east China's Zhejiang Province, April 19, 2014. The 933-kilometer high-speed railway linking Hangzhou City and Changsha City is designed at a top speed of 350km/h. More than 90 percent of the electrification project in Zhejiang section has been completed so far. (Xinhua/Tan Jin)










People work at a construction site of the Hangzhou-Changsha high-speed railway in *Yiwu City*, east China's Zhejiang Province, April 18, 2014. The 933-kilometer high-speed railway linking Hangzhou City and Changsha City is designed at a top speed of 350km/h. More than 90 percent of the electrification project in Zhejiang section has been completed so far. (Xinhua/Tan Jin)

Hangzhou-Changsha high-speed railway under construction - People's Daily Online


----------



## cirr

*Lanzhou-Urumqi HSR April 23rd, 2014
*































*From chinanews.com*


----------



## Jlaw

BoQ77 said:


> LOL. I am an employer in Hanoi, Vietnam, what you wrote make me laugh ... LOL.
> why propaganda here ?
> 
> Some China project in Vietnam, they bring Chinese workers here to do most heaviest and lowest income work ...
> 
> If Vietnamese workers ready to do whatever they want with 100$ why they must bring Chinese cleaners to Vietnam


Please don't be delusional . I. went to Vietnam and i know how poor the common people are.


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Jlaw said:


> Please don't be delusional . I. went to Vietnam and i know how poor the common people are.



So Vietnamese workers go to China for lowest pay in factories in Guang Dong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

BoQ77 said:


> Because you are not well informed, let me state :
> 
> 1. There's always a regulated minimum wage for FDI companies to pay for domestic workers.
> The real wage they get always higher than minimum level including, lunch / dinner, health, insurance, some allowance ...
> And a FDI cannot pay what they want but both higher than minimum and not lower than nearby companies, if not there's no workers for them ...
> 
> And for you information, the minimum wage for Hanoi region about 130$ ++ / month
> So the guy said that his brother pay 100$ for average worker is baseless
> 
> 2. Is this technician ? No they are just popular labor. If they are not Vietnamese, because Vietnamese workers don't want to do that work, or want to do that work with higher wage level ... So Chinese contractors must bring them from China to ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When we get the money from Japan for HSR project in Vietnam, we would hire Chinese workers for saving costs ...


Stop posting random pics ssaying they are Chinese workers. They are most likely Vietnamese .



StarCraft_ZT said:


> So Vietnamese workers go to China for lowest pay in factories in Guang Dong


I saw many poor people in Vietnam. I was at mall buying Rockport shoes. It cost $50 USD . Shoe salesman said that equal his monthly salary.


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Jlaw said:


> Stop posting random pics ssaying they are Chinese workers. They are most likely Vietnamese .
> 
> 
> I saw many poor people in Vietnam. I was at mall buying Rockport shoes. It cost $50 USD . Shoe salesman said that equal his monthly salary.



$50 = ￥330 

in China, in Guizhou, the statutory lowest salary is ￥1030, in Shanghai it is ￥1620。 But I believe in China, employees at shopping mall earns much higher than that lowest standard.

Vietnam is too poor with slow economy growth, no hope for this failed country.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Jlaw said:


> Stop posting random pics ssaying they are Chinese workers. They are most likely Vietnamese .
> 
> 
> I saw many poor people in Vietnam. I was at mall buying Rockport shoes. It cost $50 USD . Shoe salesman said that equal his monthly salary.



They are Chinese.
No one believe 50$ equal his monthly salary ... don't troll.
A guy say that worker has 100$ salary in Hanoi - the capital, another guy said guy at luxury shopping mall has 50$ monthly salary. 
You must be brainwashed to believe in those silly ideas.



StarCraft_ZT said:


> $50 = ￥330
> 
> in China, in Guizhou, the statutory lowest salary is ￥1030, in Shanghai it is ￥1620。 But I believe in China, employees at shopping mall earns much higher than that lowest standard.
> 
> Vietnam is too poor with slow economy growth, no hope for this failed country.



You Chinese said 50$ / month is Vietnam salary, another Chinese said "too poor"
You 2 are wrong at first ...

For the guy selling those shoes, his salary at least $300 / month


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

BoQ77 said:


> They are Chinese.
> No one believe 50$ equal his monthly salary ... don't troll.
> A guy say that worker has 100$ salary in Hanoi - the capital, another guy said guy at luxury shopping mall has 50$ monthly salary.
> You must be brainwashed to believe in those silly ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> You Chinese said 50$ / month is Vietnam salary, another Chinese said "too poor"
> You 2 are wrong at first ...
> 
> For the guy selling those shoes, his salary at least $300 / month



Vietnam so poor, the women can't bear it, so they go abroad.


----------



## BoQ77

StarCraft_ZT said:


> Vietnam so poor, the women can't bear it, so they go abroad.



We know we are poor.
But don't foolish others by giving 50$ as monthly salary of saleman at shopping mall.
There has not a little of the truth.

Not women only, men go aboard too. So do Chinese people.


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

BoQ77 said:


> We know we are poor.
> But don't foolish others by giving 50$ as monthly salary of saleman at shopping mall.
> There has not a little of the truth.
> 
> Not women only, men go aboard too. So do Chinese people.



of course, it;s higher than $50, if you sell one more tshit, you will give one extra buck, it's $51. That's your bonus.


----------



## Jlaw

BoQ77 said:


> They are Chinese.
> No one believe 50$ equal his monthly salary ... don't troll.
> A guy say that worker has 100$ salary in Hanoi - the capital, another guy said guy at luxury shopping mall has 50$ monthly salary.
> You must be brainwashed to believe in those silly ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> You Chinese said 50$ / month is Vietnam salary, another Chinese said "too poor"
> You 2 are wrong at first ...
> 
> For the guy selling those shoes, his salary at least $300 / month


 
The Vietnamese salesman told me. Which is not uncommon since Vietnam's GDP per capita is only $550/year. People who work in retail are not known to have high salaries even if you manage the store.


----------



## BoQ77

Jlaw said:


> The Vietnamese salesman told me. Which is not uncommon since Vietnam's GDP per capita is only $550/year. People who work in retail are not known to have high salaries even if you manage the store.



PPP of Vietnam are about $2500-3000 in average, while in Hanoi higher than other towns, only lower than HCMC.
Remember that, 80% of Vietnam population are farmers which has lowest income, and that guy is not ...
Only for room rent with basic condition, he must pay at least $100 per month. So monthly salary 50$ is impossible no matter what is his job ... Your Vietnamese friends could tell you, that's joke. or more simple, that guy is kidding ( lied to ) you.

If manage the store, the income would be at least $25,000-30,000 per year.


----------



## Jlaw

BoQ77 said:


> We know we are poor.
> But don't foolish others by giving 50$ as monthly salary of saleman at shopping mall.
> There has not a little of the truth.
> 
> Not women only, men go aboard too. So do Chinese people.


 That is what he told me. It's probably true because he is just a worker and average Vietnamese nominal GDP per person is around $550 USD/year.



BoQ77 said:


> PPP of Vietnam are about $2500-3000 in average, while in Hanoi higher than other towns, only lower than HCMC.
> Remember that, 80% of Vietnam population are farmers which has lowest income, and that guy is not ...
> Only for room rent with basic condition, he must pay at least $100 per month. So monthly salary 50$ is impossible no matter what is his job ... Your Vietnamese friends could tell you, that's joke. or more simple, that guy is kidding ( lied to ) you.
> 
> If manage the store, the income would be at least $25,000-30,000 per year.


 Little baby, I only talk in nominal (real) GDP.


----------



## BoQ77

Jlaw said:


> That is what he told me. It's probably true because he is just a worker and average Vietnamese nominal GDP per person is around $550 USD/year.
> 
> 
> Little baby, I only talk in nominal (real) GDP.



The room rate 100$ / month is nominal not PPP .
No one believe in a saleman at shopping mall has the salary $100 - $200, because every month he must pay 100$ for room, $20 for fuel, 10$ for phone bill, $25 for electricity and fresh water, ... 
a lunch cost $2.5 each, means 50$ not enough for his lunch a whole month.


----------



## cirr

The Jiangxi section of 2264km Shanghai-Kunming HSR entering the final testing phase






沪昆高铁高安段进入联调联试阶段——新华网江西频道

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Beijing-Fuzhou HSR, April 24th, 2014
*
Constructions in Wuyuan, Jiangxi province, Central China.










*From zj.xinhuanet.com*
__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*4.29 Construction of first Inner Mongolia HSR starts *

*Hohhot-Zhangjiakou HSR*:

Length: 286.8km (211.3km in Inner Mongolia, 75.5km in Hebei Province)
Speed: 250kmph
Stations: 6(Hohhot East、Qixiananyin、Zuozidong、Wulanchabu、Xinghebei in IM and Huaian in Hebei)
Bridge/Tunnel: 62% of total length
Cost: CNY 29.597 bln
Duration: 4 years

source

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Jinan-Qingdao HSR approved，among others
*
Total length：305km
Design speed：350km/h
Location：Shandong Province
Completion：2018



A total of 21 intercity express rail projects get approved in Shandong Province，measuring 3753km in track length：







济青高铁有望年内动工 2018年青岛一小时到济南-新闻频道-和讯网

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

The Taiyuan（capital of Shanxi Province）- Xi'an（capital of Shaanxi Province）section of the 859km Datong-Xi'an HSR goes into operation on 1 July 2014.

大西高铁开始全线铺轨[新闻早报]—在线播放—优酷网，视频高清在线观看

Travel time from Datong to Xi'an will be cut from 16 hours to less than 4 hours when the HSR opens to traffic at the end of 2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

New completions in 2014：






New starts in 2014：










among others。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's railways see record passenger flow over Labor Day weekend *






A whopping 10.65 million train trips were made by Chinese travelers on Thursday, the first day of the Labor Day holiday, railway authorities said yesterday.

The figure rose 19.9 percent from the same holiday weekend last year and is a record high, according to Xinhua.

Authorities added that train trips were expected to hit 8 million yesterday, the second day of the holiday weekend, and in total, national railways are expected to receive 36,400,000 passengers from April 30 to May 3.


​
Passengers wait for trains at the Shijiazhuang Railway Station in Shijiazhuang, capital of north China's Hebei Province, May 1, 2014. The four-day Labor Day travel peak began on Wednesday. The national railways are expected to receive 36.4 million passengers from April 30 to May 3. (Xinhua/Mou Yu)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *China's railways see record passenger flow over Labor Day weekend *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A whopping 10.65 million train trips were made by Chinese travelers on Thursday, the first day of the Labor Day holiday, railway authorities said yesterday.
> 
> The figure rose 19.9 percent from the same holiday weekend last year and is a record high, according to Xinhua.
> 
> Authorities added that train trips were expected to hit 8 million yesterday, the second day of the holiday weekend, and in total, national railways are expected to receive 36,400,000 passengers from April 30 to May 3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​Passengers wait for trains at the Shijiazhuang Railway Station in Shijiazhuang, capital of north China's Hebei Province, May 1, 2014. The four-day Labor Day travel peak began on Wednesday. The national railways are expected to receive 36.4 million passengers from April 30 to May 3. (Xinhua/Mou Yu)



Excellent image of public order and civility. 

In some developing countries, this sort of gathering would result in arguments, brawls, and several being stomped on.


----------



## TaiShang

Peterman said:


> Bullet train can be targetted by gunmen.



So can a Holden pick-up truck in Australia.


----------



## cirr

*Chinese Bullet-Train Maker Plans Hong Kong IPO *

*China CNR Corp. Hopes to Raise $1.5 Billion*

By
Prudence Ho And
Jeffrey Ng

May 6, 2014 9:33 p.m. ET

HONG KONG—State-owned bullet-train maker China CNR Corp. is seeking to raise up to US$1.5 billion in a Hong Kong initial public offering this month, in a test of the city's IPO market after a Chinese pork producer scrapped its high-profile offering last week.

CNR, which is already listed in Shanghai, plans to sell 1.8 billon new shares at five Hong Kong dollars to HK$6.20 (64 to 80 U.S. cents) each before listing in Hong Kong later... 

http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10001424052702303417104579546593915489228

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Xinjiang zooms into high-speed era*

_2014-05-15 08:55 chinadaily.com.cn Web Editor:Wang Yuxia _






A CRH2-061C type high-speed test train arrived at Urumqi South Railway Station on Wednesday to test the first long-distance high-speed line in Northwest China. The construction of Lanzhou-Urumqi High-Speed Railway, also known as Lanzhou-Xinjiang Second Railway, has been basically completed and the test train will take trial runs in the railway's 120-day test period. The railway, which is expected to open by the end of this year, links Northwest China's Gansu and Qinghai provinces and Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. It has a total length of 1,776 km, and supports train service at speeds of 200-250 km/h. [Photo/Xinhua]






This photo taken on Wednesday shows a CRH2-061C type high-speed test train at Urumqi South Railway Station. The train will take trial runs on Lanzhou–Urumqi High-Speed Railway, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region's first high-speed line, during a test period of 120 days. [Photo/Xinhua]






A reporter takes an image in the cockpit of the CRH2-061C type high-speed test train at Urumqi South Railway Station, Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region, on Wednesday. [Photo/Xinhua]


Xinjiang zooms into high-speed era (1/3) - Headlines, features, photo and videos from ecns.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*May 14, 2014*

*Various High Speed Rail Routes from China to Europe *

Tweet China is working on about 3 main high speed rail routes to Europe.

Within China most of the high speed routes will be done by 2017. The *Lanxin* high-speed line will have 31 stations in total. The line is designed to be operated with trains running at speeds up to 300kmph. The travel time between Lanzhou and Urumqi will be reduced to about six hours when the new line enters into service.

The high-speed line will be connected to the 832km Chongqing-Lanzhou (*Lanyu*) railway project passing via Nanchong and Guangyuan, which is due for completion in 2015.

The Lanxin HSR line will also be connected to the future 1,363km Xuzhou-Lanzhou (*Xulan*) high-speed line.

The Xulan high-speed line, which is scheduled for completion in 2017, will be well connected with cities such as Beijing and Shanghai. The travel time from Beijing to Urumqi will be reduced to fewer than 12 hours when both lines are completed.

One high speed rail line in Kazakhstan was delayed in 2013 [because of funding and project cost problems in Kazakhstan] but another route has been proposed. Kazakhstan needs to implement a number of projects, for example create an integrated Eurasian telecommunication network, build a high speed railway line Minsk-Moscow-Astana-Almaty, modernize the existing highways and railways, especially those leading westwards to the European transportation systems and eastward to the Chinese transportation systems, and they also need to implement the Eurasia – Caspian Sea – Black Sea channel project.






Assuming India has elected pro-business Modi for President, could mean that India will move forward with high speed rail projects with China.

Various High Speed Rail Routes from China to Europe

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

better china build more airport for medium and long range


----------



## TaiShang

BoQ77 said:


> better china build more airport for medium and long range



Not until China has a competitor in narrow and medium-body airplane. 

Until then, most of domestic airspace will remain closed. We do not want Airbus and Boeing to run supreme in our home turf. 

We need couple of more years.


----------



## cirr

*Datong-Xi'an HSR, May 16th, 2014
*
CRH2 tests run in Yongji, Shanxi province, Northern China.





Opening soon。





2.




*From xinhuanet.com*


----------



## cirr

*Shangqiu-Hefei-Hangzhou HSR starts construction in 2014*

Shangqiu-Hefei-Hangzhou HSR project speeds up. First environment assessment is scheduled for May 10-23. Construction will start within the year.

Shangqiu-Hefei-Hangzhou HSR: 770km (587km new lines)
Speed: 350kmph


----------



## cirr

*Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR, May 20th 2014
*
Sanjiang, Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, Southern China.

























*From gx.xinhuanet.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Nanning east station* (U/C)

Nanning, Guangxi Province
Cost: 6.07 bln yuan
Total Area: 267k sqm, 13 platforms
Open: Jan 2015
Metro connection: Line 1/4

rendering








May-10




















by 铭记广西

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Hefei South Station (U/C)*

Located in Hefei, Anhui Province, Hefei South is a HSR Station connecting Hefei-Nanjing, Heifei-Wuhan, Heifei-Bengbu and Hefei-Fuzhou HSR.

Total area: 700k sqm
Cost: 7.45 bln yuan
Open: October 2014

rendering



(baidu pics)

Construction status on May 18 (by ziye)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

May 23 2014

*Wuhan-Huangshi, Wuhan-Huanggang Inter-city Rails start trial operation*

Wuhan-Huangshi Intercity: 96.78km, 9 stations, 250kmph (yellow in map)
Wuhan-Huanggang Intercity: 35.99km, 7 stations, 200kmph (orange in map)

The two intercity rails will officially open on June 9th. 

Way to go，way to go！











source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

China is a giant work-site!


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> China is a giant work-site!



The country plans to build hundreds of intercity express rails now that the trunk routes are more or less half done。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Lanzhou-Urumqi HSR began test runs on June 3rd，2014*

*














































From chinanews.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Lanzhou-Urumqi HSR
*
CRH2 tests run in Xinjiang, Northwest China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Shanghai-Kunming HSR* Zhejiang section electrification progressing rapidly

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Jinan West Station and bus terminal station*

Jinan West HSR Station








The nearby bus terminal station












by 豆渣丶

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

A CRH2 train approaching Nanning，capital of Guangxi Zhuan Autonomous Region bordering Vietnam





Nanning East Railway Station (U/C)




pictures by 南宁朝

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jkroo

A huge spider web under construction. Driving an CRH train should be an exciting thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Guangdong begins mass-producing new-generation EMU*

2013-May-30 Source: China View website








The new generation of intercity high-speed trains has been put into mass production in south China's Guangdong Province, sources with CSR Corporation Limited said Wednesday.

Based on CSR's CRH380A model, the CRH6 electric multiple unit (EMU) is customized according to both railway and MTR requirements, the CSR said, adding that the company owns relevant intellectual property.

To date, the company has received orders worth more than 4 billion yuan (645 million U.S. dollars).

Booming demand for urban rail transit facilities in an increasing number of Chinese cities is expected to reignite the country's railway equipment industry.

About 118 billion yuan is expected to be spent on intercity railways in the Pearl River Delta, one of China's most developed areas, from 2012 to 2020. By 2030, the region will have a total intercity railway mileage of 2,008 kilometers, according to a plan approved by the central government.


Guangdong begins mass-producing new-generation EMU ConstructionAchievements www.newsgd.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

Zhengzhou East Railway Station (郑州东站) and Railway CBD (高铁商务区)

photo by summer

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SHAMK9

That awkward moment when you realize that your country's airports are smaller than Chinese Train stations

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

15.06.2014 Construction of Gui-Guang HSR full speed ahead:


----------



## cirr

19.06.2014 Construction of Gui-Guang HSR full speed ahead:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Datong-Xi'an HSR, June 27th, 2014
*
Newly built Taiyuan South Railway Station will open for biz in two days.















*From chinanews.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*The Beijing-Shanghai High-speed Rail is 3 years old，and it is fine：*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cnleio

The HSR developing very well in China, each city built a new high-speed train station "高铁客运站" for HSR.
It's a expensive big project in China railway-system.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

cirr said:


> *The Beijing-Shanghai High-speed Rail is 3 years old，and it is fine：*



My PDF Vietnamese friends have been lying too me all this time? They told me the Chinese HSR will fall apart in 2 weeks

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

cnleio said:


> The HSR developing very well in China, each city built a new high-speed train station "高铁客运站" for HSR.
> It's a expensive big project in China railway-system.



The Beijing South Railway Station is always packed。

You have to book your tickets in advance，otherwise you might find yourself stranded at the station for hours even with trains leaving every 5-15 mins。

Ditto for Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station。


----------



## Jlaw

cirr said:


> The Beijing South Railway Station is always packed。
> 
> You have to book your tickets in advance，otherwise you might find yourself stranded at the station for hours even with trains leaving every 5-15 mins。
> 
> Ditto for Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station。



Is it necessary to book advance for all HSR?


----------



## cirr

Jlaw said:


> My PDF Vietnamese friends have been lying too me all this time? They told me the Chinese HSR will fall apart in 2 weeks



These guys who have been feasting on western propaganda know bugger all about what is going on inside China。

The brainwashed will forever remain brainwashed。

There is not point in having any conversation with these guys left or right。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

cirr said:


> These guys who have been feasting on western propaganda know bugger all about what is going on inside China。
> 
> The brainwashed will forever remain brainwashed。
> 
> There is not point in having any conversation with these guys left or right。



Those guys are for entertainment purposes only.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Jlaw said:


> Is it necessary to book advance for all HSR?



It is highly advisable to do so，especially for the popular routes。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Jlaw said:


> Is it necessary to book advance for all HSR?



Depends, specific lane always run with full capacity. Like Beijing-Guangzhou, Beijing-Shanghai, Beijing-some north east cities. You have to book in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jkroo

Jlaw said:


> Is it necessary to book advance for all HSR?


Yes, why not? Book tickets online and check in with ID, it's convenient and efficient!


----------



## cirr

*Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway sees 220m trips*

(Xinhua) Updated: 2014-06-30 09:46

BEIJING - Data released Sunday by China's railway authorities showed that train trips on the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway had surpassed 220 million since its debut three years ago.

*Daily average trips on the railway reached 178,000 in 2012 and 230,000 in 2013, respectively. The number climbed to 272,000 in the first half of this year*, said the China Railway Corporation.

The 1,318-kilometer-long railway links the country's prosperous Pan-Bohai and Yangtze River Delta economic zones, cutting travel time between the two regions to less than five hours.

The railway is designed to handle maximum train speed of 350 kilometers per hour. High-speed trains on this railway made their debut on June 30, 2011.

Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway sees 220m trips - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn


----------



## BoQ77

SHAMK9 said:


> That awkward moment when you realize that your country's airports are smaller than Chinese Train stations



Really ?

Chinese people prefer HSR which is same price with air ticket ?
How about foreign travellers ? could they feel comfortable to use China HSR ?

Actually, I love small airport which is fast to get out or on board.
Big and busy airport so annoyed.


----------



## cirr

*Taiyuan South - Xi'an North HSR ready to open tomorrow (July 1 2014) 










*
Shanxi and Shaanxi Province
Length: 570km
Speed: 250kmph
Trains on opening: 27 pairs
Travel time will reduce from 10 hours to less than 3 hours






Datong-Taiyuan section will open June next year. The whole line Datong-Xi'an has 29 stations, 859km.

source


----------



## BoQ77

As a traveller, I just check this

900km, 11h hours, and fare 63USD for soft sleeper

Today 30 Jun, morning
But the available ticket only for 2 Jul depart 21:30 , 3 tickets only

Train Search Results: From Guilin To Guangzhou

For same distance, we advise everyone use air passenser.

Our family just spend a holiday with 6 flights , HANOI - KUALA LUMPUR over 2000km for 3 hours, 54-59$ / pax. return fare 44-48$ / pax

Another checking for flagship Beijing - Shanghai, booking at least 3=5 days in advance,
the cheapest fare for hard seat 2nd class 99$ / pax for 1,300 km ... while nearly 300$ for business class oneway. Wow.


----------



## cirr

30.06.2014 

Construction starts on 14 new railways（conventional and high-speed）measuring 3712km for a total investment of 327.3 billion yuan：

中国14条铁路集中开工 总里程3712公里-中新网

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cloud_9

Have the prices come down for HSR ?


----------



## djsjs

cloud_9 said:


> Have the prices come down for HSR ?


some very cheap:xiamen-shenzhen line 502.4km 2nd class seat 150.5RMB 3:50
the most expensive :shenzhen-guangzhou 104.6km 2nd class seat 74.5RMB about 40 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cloud_9

djsjs said:


> some very cheap:xiamen-shenzhen line 502.4km 2nd class seat 150.5RMB 3:50
> the most expensive :shenzhen-guangzhou 104.6km 2nd class seat 74.5RMB about 40 minutes


What about Beijing- Shanghai ?


----------



## djsjs

cloud_9 said:


> What about Beijing- Shanghai ?


2nd class seat 553RMB 5:40 1318kms

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cnleio

cloud_9 said:


> What about Beijing- Shanghai ?


My GF take HSR from ShenZhen to Beijing cost 900RMB, 10 hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

cloud_9 said:


> Have the prices come down for HSR ?


 It's already cheap. I will take business class for $300.


----------



## BoQ77

cnleio said:


> My GF take HSR from ShenZhen to Beijing cost 900RMB, 10 hours.



is it a 2nd or 1st class seat, cnleio ? As I checked, your fare level is 2nd class
for 1st 1,500 RMB, for business : 3,000 RMB


for 10 hours trip, it should be a soft sleeper or it costs 1000 RMB more for head and shoulder massage. In my rich experience of travelling, 5 hours+ trip in seat turn anyone to aches.

How about China air passenger performance same route, @cnleio ?

For air passenger, it takes one-third of time and cost 888-1000 rmb for economy class which is comfortable enough for 3 hours or more.

For saving time, cost and health at the distance, I vote for air passenger. It's true for business and white collar.

For saving cost, a return home worker would choose a traditional train for one-fifth fare level and takes double time. And traditional train did expand to less-developped area more than HSR.


----------



## cloud_9

Jlaw said:


> It's already cheap. I will take business class for $300.


It was talking from the common Chinese folks perspective who travel more frequently than once a year tourist.



cnleio said:


> My GF take HSR from ShenZhen to Beijing cost 900RMB, 10 hours.


Reasonable price.But isn't flying more viable.


----------



## cirr

*Datong-Xi'an HSR* opens today，1st train departing from Taiyuan to Xi'an：

山西太原：大西高铁——开启中西部高铁网络时代--人民电视--人民网



Ticket prices

1st Class：222 yuan
2nd Class：178.5 yuan

for the 567km stretch from Taiyuan South to Xi'an North

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jlaw

cloud_9 said:


> It was talking from the common Chinese folks perspective who travel more frequently than once a year tourist.
> 
> 
> Reasonable price.But isn't flying more viable.


Commuters spend around $400/month on our 'Slow Train' that you can't even get a seat during rush hour if you take it from a non main station. The Viva (another slow train) cost you $200/person for a 450 km distance ride. China's hsr is priced pretty decent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

cloud_9 said:


> It was talking from the common Chinese folks perspective who travel more frequently than once a year tourist.
> 
> 
> Reasonable price.But isn't flying more viable.



Dont worry about ticket prices。Chinese HSR trains and stations are more or less packed these days。One needs to book tickets well in advance for timely travel on most popular routes。

Flying is no longer considered cool for distances shorter than 1000km

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

The right of approval of railway system was handed down from central government to provincial government, I can assume more railway and metro being build by even tier 3 cities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

cirr said:


> Dont worry about ticket prices。Chinese HSR trains and stations are more or less packed these days。One needs to book tickets well in advance for timely travel on most popular routes。
> 
> Flying is no longer considered cool for distances shorter than 1000km



Why you don't wanna fly? Let compare HSR to your current air passenger performance please
I guess flying 1:30 cooler than 4 hours of travelling by train.
Last week, we spend 50 min to fly from KUL to LGK which is an island, 
We still feel well to reach the beach, play hard all day. If you choose a slower, it spends your health and time. You wouldn't have good time as using air passenger
Let guess how much we pay for , under 9 to 12usd one-way, many flights everyday.
We fly from this to that, arrive before opening hour 10am, meeting, shopping or diving.. and return around 6pm. How can HSR help to forth and back 1000km within 1 working day?


----------



## cloud_9

Jlaw said:


> Commuters spend around $400/month on our 'Slow Train' that you can't even get a seat during rush hour if you take it from a non main station. The Viva (another slow train) cost you $200/person for a 450 km distance ride. China's hsr is priced pretty decent.


There is a reason why you can't get a seat in those slow trains. 

Well these Commuters are not your average Chinese. 2.4K every month on commuting ? Who are you kidding! 

Average wage of an Engineer in China is around 40k US$ and even he can't afford to pay 5K every year. 

hsr is not really for you average Joe to commute from A to B everyday.


----------



## cnleio

BoQ77 said:


> is it a 2nd or 1st class seat, cnleio ? As I checked, your fare level is 2nd class
> for 1st 1,500 RMB, for business : 3,000 RMB
> 
> 
> for 10 hours trip, it should be a soft sleeper or it costs 1000 RMB more for head and shoulder massage. In my rich experience of travelling, 5 hours+ trip in seat turn anyone to aches.
> 
> How about China air passenger performance same route, @cnleio ?
> 
> For air passenger, it takes one-third of time and cost 888-1000 rmb for economy class which is comfortable enough for 3 hours or more.
> 
> For saving time, cost and health at the distance, I vote for air passenger. It's true for business and white collar.
> 
> For saving cost, a return home worker would choose a traditional train for one-fifth fare level and takes double time. And traditional train did expand to less-developped area more than HSR.


She buy the 2nd class seat ticket from a travel site on-line, she has the VIP account. Maybe my GF buy a discount ticket by exchanging VIP bonus points.

From ShenZhen-to-BeiJing, it's a very long distance >1,000km. U'd better take the airline plane to save time. I just check the plane ticket pirce: 700~900RMB in different time, in festival days the ShenZhen-to-BeiJing plane ticket price will over 1,000RMB.

I think Chinese have been used to spend >5 hours in the train from West China to East China or South China to North China, coz lands of China is so big. Of course China need HSR more faster and cost cheaper to save our time and money.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AKIRAKUMA

BoQ77 said:


> I will not be happy if the govt use my money for building the high-speed rail for rich man than average person ...
> can tell that's the govt investment or private investment ?
> Anyway, the benefit of this high-speed rail is basically not for majority of Chinese people !!!
> 
> Train No. Departs Arrives Duration Distance(km) Seat Fares(RMB) Hard Sleeper Fares(RMB) Soft Sleeper Fares(RMB)
> 
> T36/T37Zhengzhou 02:43 Guangzhou 19:23 16h40m 1605 190/- 325/337/348 507/530
> T266/T263Zhengzhou 03:35 Guangzhou 18:58 15h23m 1605 190/ -325/337/348 507/530
> 
> I dont believe the high speed rail will have same fare with low speed ( 100km / h ) rail as above. 530 vs 600 RMB for 1605 km ...


Ah...If need to travel long distances,most people will choose high-speed rail,High Speed Rail formalities easier than aircraft.
In the city,people are more accustomed to the subway and bus,buses need 2 RMB,subway need 3~5 RMB .
Don't worry ,people can afford,HSR isn't the main travel tool.


----------



## cirr

*Taiyuan South Railway Station opens July 1 2014*

Taiyuan, Shanxi Province
Opens with Taiyuan - Xi'an HSR

Pics taken one day before opening 6/30 by 奔跑的李梦龙

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

AKIRAKUMA said:


> Ah...If need to travel long distances,most people will choose high-speed rail,High Speed Rail formalities easier than aircraft.
> In the city,people are more accustomed to the subway and bus,buses need 2 RMB,subway need 3~5 RMB .
> Don't worry ,people can afford,HSR isn't the main travel tool.



Which way an average Guy choose for the holiday trip of his family? with him, wife and kids to Hainan or shenzhen from Beijing?
How harder the air passengers as you mentioned? As our previous trip it's quite easy to fly six times during 9 days with 2 small kids and luggages. I choose airliner because it spends less energy of the small kids than others. While it save energy and time for playtime. It still takes total 11 hours of flight time without transit and immigration time.


----------



## cirr

*Taiyuan South Railway Station* continued

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

does it take much of time for passengers to board the HSR ?


----------



## cirr

*Construction of Shenzhen-Maoming HSR starts June 28th, 2014 *

Total length: 387 KM
Operating speed: 200 km/h
Completion: 2018
Location: Guangdong Province



BoQ77 said:


> does it take much of time for passengers to board the HSR ?



5 mins max if it needs be。

2 mins for the young and agile。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jlaw

cirr said:


> *Construction of Shenzhen-Maoming HSR starts June 28th, 2014 *
> 
> Total length: 387 KM
> Operating speed: 200 km/h
> Completion: 2018
> Location: Guangdong Province
> 
> 
> 
> 5 mins max if it needs be。
> 
> 2 mins for the young and agile。



Why is this train only operating speed at 200 km/h? Aren't they all supposed to be at leas 300 km/hr?


----------



## BoQ77

cirr said:


> 5 mins max if it needs be。
> 
> 2 mins for the young and agile。



Can you tell me as a traveller more on ticketing and transit time?
I think that's the important thing to schedule any trip.

- How much of time to pre-book the ticket? Is it possible to just arrive the station and buy the ticket for next hour departure?
- The indicators are clear in international language or just in Chinese?
- I heard an Australian guy review that he takes hours of queueing for ticket before realize that he was in the wrong queue, and must restart his waiting for ticket.
- Can we complete a route and change to another with new ticket easily, not much transit time ?



Jlaw said:


> Why is this train only operating speed at 200 km/h? Aren't they all supposed to be at leas 300 km/hr?



I heard that the officials decided to reduce the speed by one of below reason:
1. Safety
2. Reduce the cost of high-speed, travel at higher speed need more energy
3. Promote the passenger to use HSR by lower speed, lower fare.

-----------------
HSR is nothing if cruising with empty cars.


----------



## TaiShang

BoQ77 said:


> does it take much of time for passengers to board the HSR ?



You are the most sceptical type of Viet I ever seen. If every Viet had been like you, I guess your country would not be the backward third world hole it is today. 

Or maybe the Viet is critical only of others' actions while ignoring their own demeaning conditions.
***

In the meantime in China...

Attention passengers, "Mao Zedong" is leaving the station!

A ‪#‎train‬ named after ‪#‎China‬’s late Chairman Mao Zedong was recently spotted at ‪#‎Beijing‬’s West Railway Station.

The train is expected to unswervingly follow a route that takes passengers from Beijing down to Fuyang city, Anhui Province.

The 68-year-old broken-down cargo train was brought back to life and repurposed for passenger use through the efforts of workers in Harbin, the capital of northeast China’s Heilongjiang Province.

The train was named after Chairman Mao so that its passengers would remember Mao’s struggle to rejuvenate the Chinese nation after the War of Liberation.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> You are the most sceptical type of Viet I ever seen. If every Viet had been like you, I guess your country would not be the backward third world hole it is today.
> 
> Or maybe the Viet is critical only of others' actions while ignoring their own demeaning conditions.
> ***
> 
> In the meantime in China...
> 
> Attention passengers, "Mao Zedong" is leaving the station!
> 
> A ‪#‎train‬ named after ‪#‎China‬’s late Chairman Mao Zedong was recently spotted at ‪#‎Beijing‬’s West Railway Station.
> 
> The train is expected to unswervingly follow a route that takes passengers from Beijing down to Fuyang city, Anhui Province.
> 
> The 68-year-old broken-down cargo train was brought back to life and repurposed for passenger use through the efforts of workers in Harbin, the capital of northeast China’s Heilongjiang Province.
> 
> The train was named after Chairman Mao so that its passengers would remember Mao’s struggle to rejuvenate the Chinese nation after the War of Liberation.



Viets are chimps. Unless trolling them it's a waste to teach them. our ancestors tried, it didn't work. I really don't give a flying bleep about viets.
i like the imperial japs , indian dalits more than chimp viets, lol. That's the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*01.07.2014 Train D628 is about to depart from Chengdu to Shanghai on 2078km of high-speed dedicated passenger line）*：

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

cirr said:


> *01.07.2014 Train D628 is about to depart from Chengdu to Shanghai on 2264km of high-speed dedicated passenger line）*：



Attendants are much better than viet chimp women.


----------



## steelseries779

Jlaw said:


> Attendants are much better than viet chimp women.



I don't even bother to do this comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Jlaw said:


> Viets are chimps. Unless trolling them it's a waste to teach them. our ancestors tried, it didn't work. I really don't give a flying bleep about viets.
> i like the imperial japs , indian dalits more than chimp viets, lol. That's the truth.



两岸猿声啼不住
轻舟已过万重山

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Premier Li Keqiang inspects Changsha construction site of the 2264km *Shanghai-Kunming HSR*：

Travel time between the two cities will be cut by up to 28 hours。




















李克强考察沪昆高铁长沙施工现场(图)_凤凰资讯

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Bullet trains form half of China's train services*

By PTI | 2 Jul, 2014, 07.29PM IST

BEIJING: High-speed bullet trains now make up more than half of China's rail services, highlighting the massive expansion by the government to improve connectivity.

The state-owned rail operator, China Railway Corp, which introduced a new service schedule to meet the booming demand from the public said, of the total 4,894 trains being operated in the country 2,660 were high-speed bullet trains running at speeds of more than 200 km per hour.

*"The fact that China Railway Corp adjusts its operation plan every six months shows that the nation's rail network is expanding at an unprecedented speed,"* Zhu Jianping, deputy head of the bureau told state-run China Daily.

"Compared with the past, now almost all of the major parts used on our bullet trains are developed and manufactured by Chinese engineers," said Ji Jialun, a railway expert at Beijing Jiaotong University.

Analysts, however, are of the opinion that security must be a top priority.

"Railway operators and authorities must pay more attention to the operational safety as they continue boosting the rail network," said Xu Guangjian, deputy dean of the School of Public Administration and Policy at Renmin University.

"In the near future, a bullet train will travel from the ultra cold northeastern provinces to eastern coastal regions that have warm and wet weather, which will pose a huge challenge to planning, maintenance and control personnel," he said.

He said the daily transport capacity of high-speed lines would be increased by 70,000travellers, 3.8 per cent higher than in the past.

The Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway, the busiest route in China, has transported 220 million passengers in the past three years, largely due to the high-speed service.

China has the longest high-speed railway network in the world with more than 10,000 km in operation and the country is actively promoting this technology to other countries, including Turkey, Thailand and the UK.

Bullet trains form half of China's train services - The Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

A wrongful policy, indeed ...


----------



## djsjs

BoQ77 said:


> A wrongful policy, indeed ...


haha.......I heard viets would buy Japanese high speed trains.is it wrongful for such a poor country?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## sweetgrape

BoQ77 said:


> A wrongful policy, indeed ...


Vietnamese judgement?! hehe, a joke.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

no just my private prediction only, not reflect Vietnam view or something.
I would comment the same for Vietnam similar project



djsjs said:


> haha.......I heard viets would buy Japanese high speed trains.is it wrongful for such a poor country?



Vietnamese is protesting that project too.


----------



## Jlaw

BoQ77 said:


> no just my private prediction only, not reflect Vietnam view or something.
> I would comment the same for Vietnam similar project
> 
> 
> 
> Vietnamese is protesting that project too.



hahah...chimps are funny. Make nice pets too.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

BoQ77 said:


> A wrongful policy, indeed ...



Stop making a complete fool of yourself。

It reflects badly on the Viets as a whole。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Huozhou East Railway Station (霍州东站) on Taiyuan - Xi'an HSR
*
Huozhou is a county-level city located in the south central of Shanxi Province with a population of around 300,000.

























__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*New train operation diagram carried out from July 1st, 2014
*
Bullet train services launched between Chengdu and Fuzhou, Nanchang for the first time.

The travel time between Fuzhou and Chengdu cut to 15 hours from 41 hours.

*Passengers boarding the train at Fuzhou station, Fujian Province*





*Passengers boarding the train at Fuzhou station, Fujian Province*





*Attendants boarding the train at Nanchang station, Jiangxi Province*





*Passengers boarding the train at Nanchang station, Jiangxi Province*





*From chinanews.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Li visits builders of high-speed rail*

By Zhao Yinan in Changsha and He Dan in Beijing (chinadaily.com.cn) 

Updated: 2014-07-03 17:02

Premier Li Keqiang paid a visit to a construction site for a new high-speed railway line in Changsha, the capital of Hunan province on Thursday morning, and chatted with workers there.

The Changsha site will be part of a new line linking Shanghai and Kunming, with its 2,264-km length making it the longest rail line between East and west China once it is completed in 2016. The high-speed line will save 28 hours for passengers traveling between Shanghai and Kunming.

Li told workers at the site they are making a significant contribution to the country's development and praised their careers as "remarkable".

The railway line is designed to pass through several poverty-stricken areas in Central and west China. Li told the project managers that the construction of railways should take both economic benefits and social justice into consideration. The new railway line will help impoverished farmers from remote mountainous regions travel to cities for work and higher incomes, he added.

Li said the high-speed line will not only help to narrow the economic gap between the east and west regions but also reduce the emotional distance between people in the different regions.

He also praised the construction company's efforts in promoting rail products and equipment abroad.

More than 291.8 billion yuan ($46.9 billion) will be invested in the project, excluding the cost of the Shanghai to Hangzhou section, which went into service in 2010.

The construction site is close to the Changsha South Railway Station. 

Li visits builders of high-speed rail - China - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

04.07.2014

*Premier Li Keqiang visits Zhuzhou Electric Locomotive Co. Ltd，a subsidary of CSR：*











李克强考察南车：每次出国都为你们推销 要爱惜声誉|李克强|装备_凤凰资讯

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Intercity express rail for every Chinese province except Tibet？

*China approves $8 billion inter-city rail plan: report*



 

17 hours ago

SHANGHAI (Reuters) - China has approved a 50 billion yuan ($8.06 billion) plan to build an inter-city rail network in its western Shaanxi province as it looks to improve transport links in its less-developed inland regions, state-run regional media said.

The project, approved by the National Development and Reform Commission on Thursday, will see the government invest in five projects to build 436 km (271 miles) of rail lines across Shaanxi's Guanzhong region, the Shaanxi Daily newspaper said.

The official Xinhua news agency confirmed the approval without stating an investment value for the project. It said that by 2030 the province would have rail lines spanning 1,484 km (922 miles) centered around Shaanxi's capital of Xi'an.

Shaanxi, which was the eastern terminus of China's ancient Silk Road trading link with Europe, is key to recent government plans to build a Silk Road economic belt connecting China to other Central Asian countries such as Kazakhstan and parts of Europe.

China has invested billions in expanding its railway network, in part to support growth as the country's economy slows. It had a combined railway network of over 100,000 km (62,000 miles) by the end of last year, 10 percent of which was high-speed rail, Xinhua reported.

China approves $8 billion inter-city rail plan: report - Yahoo News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

**

*China starts bullet train service in most rugged terrain*

PTIJul 1, 2014, 08.29PM IST
























*BEIJING: China today launched bullet train services along a mountainous route touted as the most challenging high speed rail project that the country has ever built.

The maiden train left Yichang City of central Hubei Province for Wanzhou District in southwest China's Chongqing Municipality today, traveling a route that cuts through rugged mountains and under hundreds of bridges and tunnels.





Wang Tongliang, an official with the Wuhan Railway Bureau, said the service will cut journey time between Chongqing and Wuhan, capital of Hubei, from over 11 hours to just six hours and 40 minutes, state-run Xinhua news agency reported.

Travel time from other central or east China cities to southwest China will also be significantly shorter, bringing new opportunities for residents who live in the steep and remote mountains.

The Yichang-Wanzhou Railway stretches across 377 kms. It is considered a feat of engineering as it runs through a rugged region where the Yunnan-Guizhou Plateau meets the Yangtze River Plain, the report said.

The railway which started operation at the end of 2010 includes 159 tunnels and 253 bridges, accounting for about 74 percent of the line's total.

In the most extreme case, it took nearly six years to drill a tunnel through Qiyue Mountain due to complex and dangerous geological conditions.

China has the world's longest high-speed rail network with 8,358 kms of routes and is still rapidly expanding.

In 2012, China opened the world's longest high-speed rail line, which runs 2,208 kms from capital Beijing in the north to Shenzhen on the southern coast.*

China starts bullet train service in most rugged terrain - Economic Times

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

Reducing the fare, or die . That's my words for HSR operators.


----------



## cirr

BoQ77 said:


> Reducing the fare, or die . That's my words for HSR operators.



You seem to live in your own world？

FYI，quite a few HRS routes in China have begun to sell tickets for standing room。


----------



## cirr

*Zhengzhou-Kaifeng Intercity Express Rail* to open before the end of 2014 







郑开城铁年底通车 站内有望买高铁票实现零换乘_新浪河南新闻_新浪河南

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

cirr said:


> You seem to live in your own world？
> 
> FYI，quite a few HRS routes in China have begun to sell tickets for standing room。



Can you argue that HSR fare is not expensive ?
As a traveller, no matter which race, the reasonable fare is prefered


----------



## cirr

BoQ77 said:


> Can you argue that HSR fare is not expensive ?
> As a traveller, no matter which race, the reasonable fare is prefered



Affordable for 400 million Chinese already and becoming affordable for more and more Chinese、

Do you think HSR is affordable for all Europeans and the Japs in their respective country？

Hell no。

There is no need to overcrowd the system with low ticket prices。

There are alternative modes of transport or travel to suit people with different needs、inclinations and means。

I for one will choose HSR over flying any time even if the former means getting stuck on a train for hours。

I simply loath flying（no matter how cheap it may become）


----------



## BoQ77

cirr said:


> Affordable for 400 million Chinese already and becoming affordable for more and more Chinese、
> 
> Do you think HSR is affordable for all Europeans and the Japs in their respective country？
> 
> Hell no。
> 
> There is no need to overcrowd the system with low ticket prices。
> 
> There are alternative modes of transport or travel to suit people with different needs、inclinations and means。
> 
> I for one will choose HSR over flying any time even if the former means getting stuck on a train for hours。
> 
> I simply loath flying（no matter how cheap it may become）



If everything as you said, I'm happy for Chinese people too.
Pls tell me how 400 million Chinese will use HSR, frequence, distance, purpose ...
Is it worth for huge state budget spent on HSR ?

Annually we still see Chinese people return homeland by motorbikes.

European or Japan has average salary higher than Chinese AND HSR project checked carefully because that's investment not depend much on state budget.
--------
My argument focus on:
1. Slower train vs HSR ( new budget, fare )
2. HSR vs air ( fare, budget, flexible )
In brief, I doubt on effective aspect of nation-wide investment of HSR.
Tell me the total budget for HSR and what Chinese normal people get from that?

---------
In my view, smaller investment on HSR for most metropolis is better, doing that you save much on state budget on social benefit.
Use tax ( state budget ) for better usage, cheaper fare of people should be most priority.



> "There are passenger protests every day and they are right. I would like to have mass-transit services with the same quality of service as the TGV [high-speed rail]. Let's put all the mass transit services to the same level. If we can run 850 TGV services per day, why can we not serve millions of people at 120km per hour every day? We need more innovation, money, the best engineers. It will take five, 10 years – I don't know. But there is no reason why we should have poor mass-transit services and brilliant TGV services."








get mad because cannot get conventional train ticket for Year End




Man Can’t Buy Spring Festival Train Ticket, Protests Naked – chinaSMACK


----------



## BoQ77

*------------------------*
*



There's a new Chinese phrase to describe being railroaded by the high pricing techniques on the high-speed trains: 被高速 bei gaosu, roughly translated as "to be high-speeded."

Click to expand...

*
More link: 
China railways scandal widens, raising criticism

*All aboard for China's fast-track future?*

*Beijing (CNN)* -- As Chinese New Year approaches, hundreds of millions of people have already begun long journeys back to far-flung provinces across China to celebrate with their families.

The journey home for the country's most important holiday, which this year falls on February 3, marks the largest annual migration of humans on Earth.

About 2.5 billion passenger trips are expected to be made during this year's Spring Festival, up 11.6 percent from last year, according to a report in the state-run China Daily newspaper.

Getting home is often difficult. Travelers, many of whom are migrant workers who only see their families once a year, sometimes waiting for hours, even days, in cramped stations, trying to buy tickets to ride home on overcrowded trains or buses. Airline ticket prices spike dramatically and roadways are perpetually clogged with drivers.

Bad weather conditions can make travel even more difficult. In 2008, snowstorms left half a million passengers stranded for days in a train station in the southern city of Guangzhou.

*The high-speed rail makes no sense to Chinese people. Why? Because it is too expensive
--Zhao Jian, Beijing Jiaotong University *

China's government has been working to improve infrastructure to make travel easier. Over this year's Spring Festival, hundreds of additional trains and buses are carrying passengers home and more planes are in the air. The Ministry of Railways has even, for the first time, opened a special page on its website to provide instant updates on train delays and ticket prices.

China is also embarking on a substantial transportation infrastructure overhaul, aimed at connecting its population of more than a billion people more quickly and carrying goods across the country more easily.

Partly as a result of billions of dollars in stimulus money poured into the economy to fend off the financial crisis that hit in 2008, Beijing has given the green light for both national and provincial-level projects involving the construction of massive new highways, railways and airports that could radically transform the way people move around.

The country's annual spend on transport infrastructure, including roads and railways, now exceeds 1.1 trillion yuan ($165 billion), the China Daily reported.

China's investment includes thousands of kilometers of high-speed rails. Already there are high-speed lines, with trains capable of speeds up to 350 kilometers per hour, running in the north between Beijing and Tianjin and in the south between Shanghai and Hangzhou and Wuhan and Guangzhou. The country will invest 700 billion yuan ($106 billion) in building railways this year alone, according to a report in the state-run People's Daily newspaper.

A route between Shanghai and Beijing will open in June. It is expected to cut travel time to less than five hours, compared with the current 10-hour journey. The country currently has 2,100 kilometers of high-speed track and by 2015, the country will have 16,000 kilometers, according to the railway ministry.

Supporters of China's high-speed systems, including the World Bank, say their construction has created new jobs and their completion will free up traditional railways to carry more freight, save resources and improve "the environment through the transfer of traffic from more costly and environmentally damaging modes of transport," John Scales, the World Bank's transport coordinator in China, said in a 2010 report on the country's high-speed rail development.
*
I do want to take the high-speed trains, but I don't have too much money. It would be really nice if the price went lower
--Zhang Gengsheng, plumber *
Others are not so sure high-speed railways are the best solution to ease the overcapacity that plagues China's transport network.

*"The high-speed rail makes no sense to Chinese people," said Zhao Jian, a professor at Jiaotong University in Beijing who researches rail economics. "Why? Because it is too expensive. The construction cost is too high. The operation cost is too high. I don't think Chinese people can afford the price. At present, the high-speed rail is a big loss."*

Zhao said the *money spent to build one kilometer of high-speed rail could build three kilometers of traditional rail*. He also said *in some areas in the country, traditional railways have been closed, forcing passengers to take the more expensive trains.*

The result has been the coining of a new phrase now hot on the Chinese Internet: *bei gaosu*, which essentially means "to be forced to take the high-speed trains and accept their high ticket prices."

And many wonder what will happen to those on tighter budgets -- specifically migrant workers who make up the bulk of train passengers -- who may not be able to afford the higher price of high-speed trains.

"I don't think the Ministry of Railways did a careful and convincing investigation about who tries to get home," *said Zhang Dunfu, a sociology professor at Shanghai University. "The decision-makers may be influenced by people who are rich or who are politically elite*. Migrants, like the common people, they have absolutely nothing to say before the policy is carried out."

But a report on the website of China's railway ministry titled "The Benefit of High-Speed Rail for the People" highlights how villagers living along a high-speed rail between Wuhan and Guangzhou have benefited. More tourists are making trips to the region, raising the incomes of the villagers, who are mostly farmers, it says. The fast trains, the report says, are "changing people's traditional thinking of time and space."

*But many passengers aren't thinking about "time and space." They're thinking about cost.*

*I don't care how much it costs. I would spend up to 200 yuan for going back home by high-speed train
--Chen Guang, migrant worker 
*
Zhang Gengsheng earns 3,000 yuan per month (about $441) working as a plumber. He recently *bought a train ticket back home to Suzhou, a city outside of Shanghai, FOR 60 yuan ($9)*. It's for a conventional train. The 30-year-old says he is willing to take high-speed trains if they become available on his route -- and if the price is right. It will take him more than 8 hours to travel 575 km home in a "hard seat" car, which is the lowest class on conventional Chinese passenger trains.

"I do want to take the high-speed trains," he said. "But I don't have too much money. It would be really nice if the price went lower."

*On average, a second class ticket on a high-speed train from, say, Wuhan to Guangzhou, would cost nearly 500 yuan ($73). A first class ticket is 780 yuan ($114). *

A comparable ticket on a conventional train between the same destinations is 143 yuan ($21) while a first class ticket is 238 yuan ($38). The traditional rail takes 13 hours while the high-speed train is only four.

Chen Guang is a 41-year-old migrant worker who works as a carpenter in Shanghai. He earns 2,300 (about $338) yuan per month. *He recently spent 45-yuan ($7) train ticket back to his home *in Huainan, a city in Anhui Province. It will take him nine hours to travel over 570 km home on a traditional train -- there are no high-speed trains running that route, but he says he'd pay a higher price if high-speed trains become available.

"Yeah, I definitely will take (high-speed trains)," he said. "You only go home once a year, I don't care how much it costs. *I would spend up to 200 yuan for going back home by high-speed train."*


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

BoQ77 said:


> If everything as you said, I'm happy for Chinese people too.
> Pls tell me how 400 million Chinese will use HSR, frequence, distance, purpose ...
> Is it worth for huge state budget spent on HSR ?
> 
> Annually we still see Chinese people return homeland by motorbikes.
> 
> European or Japan has average salary higher than Chinese AND HSR project checked carefully because that's investment not depend much on state budget.
> --------


 
Future is about speed, if China lay down a good transport foundation first compare other countries, this will ease Chinese economy development, in 1900s centuries, when westerners built a good foundation of road and rail, we easterners were walking on mud and dirt, as consequence, they were miles ahead over us in economy development. this mega HSR infrastructures may not be the optimium beneficial for this generation but next or younger generations will certainly can take advantage of its, same as planting a tree, you dont expect to collect the fruit of your labor any soon but benefit to our childrens or grand childrens


----------



## djsjs

BoQ77 said:


> If everything as you said, I'm happy for Chinese people too.
> Pls tell me how 400 million Chinese will use HSR, frequence, distance, purpose ...
> Is it worth for huge state budget spent on HSR ?
> 
> Annually we still see Chinese people return homeland by motorbikes.
> 
> European or Japan has average salary higher than Chinese AND HSR project checked carefully because that's investment not depend much on state budget.
> --------
> My argument focus on:
> 1. Slower train vs HSR ( new budget, fare )
> 2. HSR vs air ( fare, budget, flexible )
> In brief, I doubt on effective aspect of nation-wide investment of HSR.
> Tell me the total budget for HSR and what Chinese normal people get from that?
> 
> ---------
> In my view, smaller investment on HSR for most metropolis is better, doing that you save much on state budget on social benefit.
> Use tax ( state budget ) for better usage, cheaper fare of people should be most priority.


expensive ,,,,,,,,,,,sure.
but what different is that the developed countries already have enough infrastructures. and they either have small territory or have small population density .for countries such as vietnam,poor，no technology,no money, you have nothing.
for China ,we can make every part of the HSR ourselves ,we don't have to buy anything from other countries.the budget ,the money, is just puting it on left hand from right hand ,the bank and the rail company are all govenment's.by building the new railways ,new trains ,we creat millions of jobs.


----------



## Jlaw

BoQ77 said:


> Can you argue that HSR fare is not expensive ?
> As a traveller, no matter which race, the reasonable fare is prefered


For a poor Viet yeah it's expensive . Comparing Vietnam to China is a joke. Your country economy is collapsing. Vietnam media lies. All fake news from Vietnam. Vietnam is liars! Mark my words, vietnam will have new government. Old government is done. Dung will go to toilet soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

...Dareka ga kyodaina sozo ryoku o motte iru..


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> ...Dareka ga kyodaina sozo ryoku o motte iru..


 
Since when Japan adopts romanji?


----------



## Aepsilons

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Since when Japan adopts romanji?



..Anata wa sozo-ryoku o motte ita koto kara!


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Nihonjin1051 said:


> ..Anata wa sozo-ryoku o motte ita koto kara!


 
あなた わ ソゾ-力 お 持って 板 こと から am i correct with the translation?


----------



## Aepsilons

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> あなた わ ソゾ-力 お 持って 板 こと から am i correct with the translation?



Pardon me for my very limited skill in Chinese:

My response-

_你是非常傻男人 _


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Your basic Chinese skill is fine, shouldn't be hard for one who already known Kanji...lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Several new lines start construction since June 30th, 2014
*
1. *Beijing -Shenyang HSR*

Length: 698 KM
Operating speed: 350 km/h
Duration: 5 years






2. *Hangzhou - Huangshan HSR*

Total length: 265 KM
Designed speed: 250 km/h
Duration: 4 years





3. *Harbin - Jiamusi Rail*

Total length: 343 KM
Designed speed: 200 km/h
Duration : 4.5 years





4. *Huaihua-Shaoyang-Hengyang Rail*

Total length: 318 KM
Designed speed: 200 km/h
Duration : 4.5 years





*From cntv.cn*
__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR：Update *

Constructions in *Guangxi*, Southern China










*From hongdou

PS A certain neighbour will look at this with envy，erh no，jealousy。

PSS This neighbour is still waiting，with high expectation if I might add，for the Japs to make good with their promise for technology、engineering assistance，and the astronomical funding required for building a short segment of HSR。*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

Jlaw said:


> For a poor Viet yeah it's expensive . Comparing Vietnam to China is a joke. Your country economy is collapsing. Vietnam media lies. All fake news from Vietnam. Vietnam is liars! Mark my words, vietnam will have new government. Old government is done. Dung will go to toilet soon.



So "bei gaosu" stand for what ?


----------



## cirr

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Your basic Chinese skill is fine, shouldn't be hard for one who already known Kanji...lol



But I bet he does NOT know what “日本人” really means.

（if you get my drift)



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Pardon me for my very limited skill in Chinese:
> 
> My response-
> 
> _你是非常傻男人 _



What's your take on Chinese calling you lot ”日本人“？

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

BoQ77 said:


> So "bei gaosu" stand for what ?



Let me answer your question 

*Expressway in Guilin, Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, South China*






























*
From Sunrenbuliji*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Wuhu new station (U/C)*

Wuhu, An hui Province

14 platforms, 2.855 bln yuan, one of the 60 rail hubs（Wuhu？）

Renderings





















Construction in July 2014




by 莫邪取火

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Shijiazhuang Station*

Hebei Province









by 诸葛唐

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

It looks like a palace. How much to visit the Emperor ?
So there's the new phrase "bei gaosu" ... to be forced to pay higher for Highspeedrail.

Why higher? because construction cost high, operation cost high and termination of conventional rail to force passenger to "bei gaosu"


----------



## Jlaw

BoQ77 said:


> It looks like a palace. How much to visit the Emperor ?
> So there's the new phrase "bei gaosu" ... to be forced to pay higher for Highspeedrail.
> 
> Why higher? because construction cost high, operation cost high and termination of conventional rail to force passenger to "bei gaosu"


Don't worry man, we have money. We are not Vietnam. You had to forfeit Asian games. It only cost $140m and you can't afford it. 
Now you think about building aircraft carriers, lol. 

Your head is too small for a big hat.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

BoQ77 said:


> It looks like a palace. How much to visit the Emperor ?
> So there's the new phrase "bei gaosu" ... to be forced to pay higher for Highspeedrail.
> 
> Why higher? because construction cost high, operation cost high and termination of conventional rail to force passenger to "bei gaosu"



There are always people complaining this or that at any given time in any society。

The fact remains that you are well advised to book your HSR tickets in advance or face the possibility of delayed travel。

Alternatively you may settle for standing-room only tickets。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Jlaw said:


> Don't worry man, we have money. We are not Vietnam. You had to forfeit Asian games. It only cost $140m and you can't afford it.
> Now you think about building aircraft carriers, lol.
> 
> Your head is too small for a big hat.



Let complete your own aircraft carrier first before saying something ...
Tell me what 's your income, and how you use HSR ? Use it couple of time a year?




cirr said:


> There are always people complaining this or that at any given time in any society。
> 
> The fact remains that you are well advised to book your HSR tickets in advance or face the possibility of delayed travel。
> 
> Alternatively you may settle for standing-room only tickets。



Are you sure, we could travel in holiday by HSR ? Thanks for your information on real operation of HSR.
Appreciate if you could update more details.

For any trip, we should prepare almost everything in advance, even know how to travel in Thailand, Singapore, Malaysia, and Vietnam ... My friends said that in China people don't use English very often. That must be harder for traveller to ask for direction.

Malaysia, Thailand, Singapore ... seem all could use English.


----------



## BoQ77

More and more Chinese rich men moved to another countries.


----------



## Phukimak

BoQ77 said:


> More and more Chinese rich men moved to another countries.




More precisely , more and more Chinese invest aboard.... House or apartment in china so expensive, the Chinese calculate the investment... It's much better for them to buy a properties in those country..



BoQ77 said:


> Let complete your own aircraft carrier first before saying something ...
> Tell me what 's your income, and how you use HSR ? Use it couple of time a year?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you sure, we could travel in holiday by HSR ? Thanks for your information on real operation of HSR.
> Appreciate if you could update more details.
> 
> For any trip, we should prepare almost everything in advance, even know how to travel in Thailand, Singapore, Malaysia, and Vietnam ... My friends said that in China people don't use English very often. That must be harder for traveller to ask for direction.
> 
> Malaysia, Thailand, Singapore ... seem all could use English.



Have you travel to china? If don't...
Well, take my advice... Go see china, and you will realize how backward Vietnam...
Cuz I personally been in china and Vietnam...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Phukimak said:


> More precisely , more and more Chinese invest aboard.... House or apartment in china so expensive, the Chinese calculate the investment... It's much better for them to buy a properties in those country..
> 
> 
> 
> Have you travel to china? If don't...
> Well, take my advice... Go see china, and you will realize how backward Vietnam...
> Cuz I personally been in china and Vietnam...



Thanks for your advice. We just returned from Singapore and Malaysia. My Malaysian friends said that I should come Indonesia. I may feel at home, because the similarity.

Chinese real estate is much cheaper than in those location.
Some of the reason:
- Hide and store the wealth from illegal sources.
- Find the market of higher income customer : Singapore paid much more than average Chinese consumers.
- Enjoy the better living, more green for richer. air polluted for mainlanders.


----------



## Edison Chen

GuangXi is way better than VN.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Phukimak

BoQ77 said:


> Thanks for your advice. We just returned from Singapore and Malaysia. My Malaysian friends said that I should come Indonesia. I may feel at home, because the similarity.
> 
> Chinese real estate is much cheaper than in those location.
> Some of the reason:
> - Hide and store the wealth from illegal sources.
> - Find the market of higher income customer : Singapore paid much more than average Chinese consumers.
> - Enjoy the better living, more green for richer. air polluted for mainlanders.



Indonesia and Vietnam still backward... That's the fact.. Even the native people still act primitive... 

The Chinese people invest aboard for many reason.
1) they sell the house, once the price is rebound
2) investment for their son... When their son continue their education, they can stay at that house.
3) as a place to stay for holiday

My relative brought a house in America for about 250k ... Same reason like point 2..


----------



## cirr

*Zhengzhou East*

opened September 2012




by 方言先生


*Lanzhou West (U/C)*

Lanzhou, Gansu Province

13 platforms, opening by the end of 2014





by beyondyl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Edison Chen said:


> GuangXi is way better than VN.



Wrong, I've been to Guangxi ... 

China should do better to build safe HSR with reasonable fare, we are keen to try that ... 
Good luck ...


----------



## Phukimak

F


BoQ77 said:


> Wrong, I've been to Guangxi ...
> 
> China should do better to build safe HSR with reasonable fare, we are keen to try that ...
> Good luck ...


funny when it come from Vietnam.... Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Phukimak said:


> F
> 
> funny when it come from Vietnam.... Lol



Why? to me, it's funny to see Chinese members don't want to have cheaper fare ... LOL


----------



## Phukimak

BoQ77 said:


> Why? to me, it's funny to see Chinese members don't want to have cheaper fare ... LOL



You really have short sighted or you just wanna troll around?


----------



## BoQ77

Phukimak said:


> You really have short sighted or you just wanna troll around?



I am the traveller only. Are you a China decision-maker ?

Air Asia - a budget airliner - get richer, while Malaysia Airlines going to bankrupt.
Is it meaning?


----------



## Phukimak

BoQ77 said:


> I am the traveller only. Are you a China decision-maker ?
> 
> Air Asia - a budget airliner - get richer, while Malaysia Airlines going to bankrupt.
> Is it meaning?



China have 1,3 B population, all these infrastructure build to accommodate them.

Yet, they can't satisfy all of them but at least the Chinese people have more options for travel...

By your analogy most of the air lines going bankrupt .. Lol
Once again... Everything have it's own market..

Please, stop being smartass before you make yourself looks a fools

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Phukimak said:


> China is 1,3 B population, all these infrastructure build to accommodate them.
> 
> Yet, they can't satisfy all of them but at least the Chinese people have more options for travel...
> 
> By your analogy most of the air lines going bankrupt .. Lol
> Once again... Everything have it's own market..
> 
> Please, stop being smartass before you make yourself looks a fools



you don't understand about my implication that sale price more attractive than overpriced fare ?


----------



## Edison Chen

BoQ77 said:


> Wrong, I've been to Guangxi ...
> 
> China should do better to build safe HSR with reasonable fare, we are keen to try that ...
> Good luck ...



Why is not? I've been to Guangxi too. VN developing, but still a long way to go.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Hanoi is improving, my man....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Lux de Veritas

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Hanoi is improving, my man....



The speed of Vietnam economic growth is too slow. I have just returned from Hanoi.Seems like Vietnam needs to work harder,


----------



## Edison Chen

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Hanoi is improving, my man....



Nan Ning city, GuangXi,

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Aepsilons

Edison Chen said:


> Nan Ning city, GuangXi,
> 
> View attachment 38122
> View attachment 38123



Nanjing and Guangxi look beautiful. Especially Nanjing, really developed now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Nanjing and Guangxi look beautiful. Especially Nanjing, really developed now.



Nanjing? Seriously, you went to Nanjing, are you fine, they don't beat you?


----------



## Phukimak

Lux de Veritas said:


> The speed of Vietnam economic growth is too slow. I have just returned from Hanoi.Seems like Vietnam needs to work harder,


Too many motor bike, they need to improve public transport..

But I love the food.. Hahaha suit my tongue


----------



## Aepsilons

Edison Chen said:


> Nanjing? Seriously, you went to Nanjing, are you fine, they don't beat you?




Why would they? Man, don't you know not to believe everything about rumors. BTW, there's quite a few Japanese who live in Nanjing. And yes, its beautiful there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phukimak

I


Edison Chen said:


> Nan Ning city, GuangXi,
> 
> View attachment 38122
> View attachment 38123


is this capital city of guangxi?

Looks well developed...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aepsilons

BTW, Nanjing reminds me of Chicago...it has a Chicago feel to it...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Phukimak

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Why would they? Man, don't you know not to believe everything about rumors. BTW, there's quite a few Japanese who live in Nanjing. And yes, its beautiful there.


I think as long as you don't walk on the street with Japanese flag on your head.. You be fine... Hahaha

I heard nanjing is the most anti japan city in china.


----------



## Edison Chen

Phukimak said:


> I
> 
> is this capital city of guangxi?
> 
> Looks well developed...



yep, the capital city, but Liu Zhou, another Guangxi city has stronger economy than Nan Ning. 



Nihonjin1051 said:


> BTW, Nanjing reminds me of Chicago...it has a Chicago feel to it...



I've been to Nan Jing many times, it's great. 1st tire city. It seems you traveled a lot places.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Phukimak said:


> I think as long as you don't walk on the street with Japanese flag on your head.. You be fine... Hahaha
> 
> I heard nanjing is the most anti japan city in china.



What kind of person would do that? seriously... not even in japan do japanese do that , man...

What, do you think we carry katana, too? and scream out loud "BANZAI!" ?


----------



## Phukimak

Edison Chen said:


> yep, the capital city, but Liu Zhou, another Guangxi city has stronger economy than Nan Ning.



Wow... Impressive.... China is top builder in the world.... No doubt about it..
You guys just build, build, build... Like an ants..


Last time I visit Guilin , the infrastructure not so impressive.. I take old train to Guilin.. Hope you guys build bullet train to Guilin..


----------



## Aepsilons

Edison Chen said:


> yep, the capital city, but Liu Zhou, another Guangxi city has stronger economy than Nan Ning.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been to Nan Jing many times, it's great. 1st tire city. It seems you traveled a lot places.




Where are you originally from, my man ? What city...


----------



## Phukimak

Nihonjin1051 said:


> What kind of person would do that? seriously... not even in japan do japanese do that , man...
> 
> What, do you think we carry katana, too? and scream out loud "BANZAI!" ?


Well, some American backpacker with American flag on the bag.. Hahahaha

It's just a joke...
I hope I can visit japan soon, I heard it's already free visa for Indonesia... But only for Jakarta passport only.. Lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Phukimak said:


> Well, some American backpacker with American flag on the bag.. Hahahaha
> 
> It's just a joke...
> I hope I can visit japan soon, I heard it's already free visa for Indonesia... But only for Jakarta passport only.. Lol



Yes, Indonesian Citizens can now can come 15 days without visa.


----------



## Edison Chen

Phukimak said:


> Wow... Impressive.... China is top builder in the world.... No doubt about it..
> You guys just build, build, build... Like an ants..
> 
> 
> Last time I visit Guilin , the infrastructure not so impressive.. I take old train to Guilin.. Hope you guys build bullet train to Guilin..



Gui Lin is awesome, it really impresses me too, I thought it was beautiful scenery but under developed.



Nihonjin1051 said:


> Where are you originally from, my man ? What city...



Wuhan, as you can see, here.


----------



## Aepsilons

Edison Chen said:


> Gui Lin is awesome, it really impresses me too, I thought it was beautiful scenery but under developed.
> 
> 
> 
> Wuhan, as you can see, here.
> 
> View attachment 38124




Interesting. Never been there, is it hilly / mountainous area? Like Chongqing ?


----------



## Phukimak

Edison Chen said:


> Gui Lin is awesome, it really impresses me too, I thought it was beautiful scenery but under developed.
> 
> 
> 
> Wuhan, as you can see, here.
> 
> View attachment 38124


Yes, Guilin so impressive... The scenery is the best in china..
The local culture and ethnic , I learn a lot from my trip there... Hahaha

Oh Edison, I thought you from donggoan..

Hahahaha just a joke...


----------



## cirr

BoQ77 said:


> you don't understand about my implication that sale price more attractive than overpriced fare ?



You are obviously overlooking the fact those who take HSR are acutally paying for those who take the “green skins”（Chinese name for cheap rail services）。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Interesting. Never been there, is it hilly / mountainous area? Like Chongqing ?



Not really, it's plain, it's located exactly on the Yangtze River. The river flows Wuhan through, and cut Wuhan into three small cities. My city is full of river and lakes.



Phukimak said:


> Yes, Guilin so impressive... The scenery is the best in china..
> The local culture and ethnic , I learn a lot from my trip there... Hahaha
> 
> Oh Edison, I thought you from donggoan..
> 
> Hahahaha just a joke...



 damn, Dong Guan is men's heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

more clear example, if your officials take the huge public budget to build a chain of 5-stars hotels, and place a room rate so high.
is it fair for normal people, who never been able to afford for those rooms ?

the budget is from tax, and limited, so if you used much of it for 5-star hotels, the share for dormitory become less.

I fully support for HSR development, just mention the benefit for majority, .. a smaller share of budget to HSR ( or develop the network slower ) is more meaning.
The time would answer, I really don't want to justify anything, ... but once you put all your family savings to the Lamborgini ... your wife and child have fewer of choice.


----------



## cirr

Nihonjin1051 said:


> Nanjing and Guangxi look beautiful. Especially Nanjing, really developed now.



Not Nanjing，the capital of Jiangsu Province。

It is Nanning，the regional capital of Guangxi which shares a border with Vietnam。


----------



## Phukimak

Edison Chen said:


> Not really, it's plain, it's located exactly on the Yangtze River. The river flows Wuhan through, and cut Wuhan into three small cities. My city is full of river and lakes.
> 
> 
> 
> damn, Dong Guan is men's heaven.



Huahaha yes.. Indeed..
We have crazy moment in dong guan with my best friends..

Back in 2008. When I studied mandarin in Beijing , I suppose study for 2 semester, but we decided to take a road trip with my friends ( 2 Thai , 1 Japanese, 1 Korean , 1 Canadian , and the only Indonesian MY self)
Right after we arrived in Guangzhou , my Japanese friend got a called from his relative to celebrate his birthday..
And yeah, we party in one of the best hotel in dong guan... Crazy night.. We spend 2 month traveling around china..

But china infrastructure not as good as today.. 
Seeing you guys have railway all over the country, give me a goosebumps .. You guys really developed with the speed of light.. Hahaha

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Phukimak said:


> Wow... Impressive.... China is top builder in the world.... No doubt about it..
> You guys just build, build, build... Like an ants..
> 
> 
> Last time I visit Guilin , the infrastructure not so impressive.. I take old train to Guilin.. Hope you guys build bullet train to Guilin..



Done！

You can now take high-speed trains from Guilin to Beijing, Changsha etc. 

Video showing train G530’s 1st departure from Guilin to Beijing:

《广西新闻》 广西进入高铁时代_新浪视频

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

cirr said:


> Done！
> 
> You can now take high-speed trains from Guilin to Beijing, Changsha etc.
> 
> Video showing train G530’s 1st departure from Guilin to Beijing:
> 
> 《广西新闻》 广西进入高铁时代_新浪视频



I guess he is unable to take that without more details. Because even Chinese is hard to take it easy


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Cost of High Speed Rail in China One Third Lower than in Other Countries

*BEIJING, July 10, 2014* – By the end of 2013, China had built a high speed rail[1] network of over 10,000 route-km, far exceeding that in any other country and larger than the network in the entire European Union. It has been accomplished at a cost which is at most two-thirds of that in other countries. A new World Bank paper takes a look at this expansion, its construction unit costs and some of its key cost components. It also outlines reasons that may explain the comparatively low cost of high speed railway construction in China.

According to the paper titled _High-Speed Railways in China: A Look at Construction Costs_, several factors influence the cost of a high speed rail project construction. The major factors include the line design speed, topography along the alignment, weather conditions, land acquisition costs, use of viaducts instead of embankments, the construction of major bridges across wide rivers, and the construction of mega stations.

Laying track on viaducts is often preferred in China to minimize resettlement and the use of fertile land as well as to reduce environmental impacts. The estimated cost of viaducts in China ranges from RMB 57 to 73 m/km for a double track line. Such costs are kept low through standardization of the design and manufacturing process for casting and laying bridge beams on viaducts.

Special bridges that cross large navigable rivers or that need to accommodate special topographic features like mountains have much higher cost per kilometer than that of a regular viaduct. Usually such bridges represent a small percentage of the total number of bridges. Projects having larger proportion of special bridges tend to have a high unit cost.
Railway stations play a dual role as transport hubs and urban centers. Small stations (3,000 sq m station building) cost about RMB 40 million and account for 1.0 to 1.5 percent of the total project cost, while mega stations may cost up to RMB 13 billion and are frequently built as independent projects.

The paper notes that construction cost of high speed rail in China tends to be lower than in other countries. China’s high speed rail with a maximum speed of 350 km/h has a typical infrastructure unit cost of about US$ 17-21m per km, with a high ratio of viaducts and tunnels, as compared with US$25-39 m per km in Europe and as high as US$ 56m per km currently estimated in California.

_“China has accomplished a remarkable feat in building over 10,000 km of high speed railway network in a period of six to seven years at a unit cost that is lower than the cost of similar projects in other countries,”_ said *Gerald Ollivier, a World Bank Senior Transport Specialist* and co-author of the paper. _“Besides the lower cost of labor in China, one possible reason for this is the large scale of the high speed railway network planned in China. This has allowed the standardization of the design of various construction elements, the development of innovative and competitive capacity for manufacture of equipment and construction and the amortization of the capital cost of construction equipment over a number of projects.”_

Cost of High Speed Rail in China One Third Lower than in Other Countries

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

BoQ77 said:


> Why? to me, it's funny to see Chinese members don't want to have cheaper fare ... LOL



The HSR were built for Chinese, not for Viets obviously we do not care that vietnamese people make less money. You should ride in rickshaws or bicycles if you want cheap.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

No one answer my question, how an average Chinese use HSR ? Once or twice a year ?


----------



## Jlaw

Edison Chen said:


> Gui Lin is awesome, it really impresses me too, I thought it was beautiful scenery but under developed.
> 
> 
> 
> Wuhan, as you can see, here.
> 
> View attachment 38124


But that's the beauty of Guilin. Love the natural scenery.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Jlaw said:


> The HSR were built for Chinese, not for Viets obviously we do not care that vietnamese people make less money. You should ride in rickshaws or bicycles if you want cheap.



This guy is very narrow-minded, he can't see other's good and improvement.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Edison Chen said:


> This guy is very narrow-minded, he can't see other's good and improvement.


Well, arsenic water causes mental disease. Man, that article wasn't bullshitting at all. 9/10 Vietnamese here have mental disease.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

Jlaw said:


> But that's the beauty of Guilin. Love the natural scenery.



Yes, GuiLin has beautiful scenery and vigorous commerce. Their city is as beautiful as their natural beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Edison Chen said:


> This guy is very narrow-minded, he can't see other's good and improvement.



Your high ranked officials are happy with that. Because they pocketed billions US dollars by HSR projects.


----------



## cirr

Edison Chen said:


> This guy is very narrow-minded, he can't see other's good and improvement.



Dogged。

The guy is entitled to his views or opinions，but China's determination to have the world's most advanced and extensive network of HSR won't stop just because a few buggers bitch about something they can't have even in their wildest dreams。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Edison Chen

cirr said:


> Dogged。
> 
> The guy is entitled to his views or opinions，but China's determination to have the world's most advanced and extensive network of HSR won't stop just because a few buggers bitch about something they can't have even in their wildest dreams。



Yes. China has the world largest and advanced HSR system. 13年我国高铁客流量5.3亿人次，数据在这儿摆着，不需要解释，特别是跟越南人。我们坐自己的高铁，跟别人有什么关系。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

BoQ77 said:


> No one answer my question, how an average Chinese use HSR ? Once or twice a year ?



Dont' know about others，I use HRS whenever I can。I am about 85% done with flights。

Listen dude，if you ever fancy a ride on our HSR，you are


Edison Chen said:


> Yes. China has the world largest and advanced HSR system. 13年我国高铁客流量5.3亿人次，数据在这儿摆着，不需要解释，特别是跟越南人。我们坐自己的高铁，跟别人有什么关系。



It is pointless trying to bring senses to someone who is destined to sit in the bottom of a well for the rest of his life。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Bullet train service launched on Yichang-Wanzhou Railway July 1st*

The most atrocious route in the current record book of HSR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

cirr said:


> Dont' know about others，I use HRS whenever I can。I am about 85% done with flights。
> 
> Listen dude，if you ever fancy a ride on our HSR，you are



hey cirr: I just want the good things for Chinese people.
If more convenience for average people or more for rich guys .. I will go for average one of majority.

Is it any bad if I wish Chinese people could use HSR more often when the fare is minimized ?


----------



## Edison Chen



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

BoQ77 said:


> hey cirr: I just want the good things for Chinese people.
> If more convenience for average people or more for rich guys .. I will go for average one of majority.
> 
> Is it any bad if I wish Chinese people could use HSR more often when the fare is minimized ?



Chinese minimal wage in a below third tear city is about 2000 dollars give or take a few hundred. A ticket cost 200s give or take.

Most people don't travel that much and don't pay rent in smaller cities, and even if they do it's about the same of a HSR ticket.

So if they want they can take it no problem, especially both partners work that's 4000 dollars a month. More than enough to take a vacation a year, if they have time is another story.

But yea, anyone who isn't a bum can afford it. But a lot choose to use cheaper "slow" trains. Still very comfortable btw.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Genesis said:


> Chinese minimal wage in a below third tear city is about 2000 dollars give or take a few hundred. A ticket cost 200s give or take.
> 
> Most people don't travel that much and don't pay rent in smaller cities, and even if they do it's about the same of a HSR ticket.
> 
> So if they want they can take it no problem, especially both partners work that's 4000 dollars a month. More than enough to take a vacation a year, if they have time is another story.
> 
> But yea, anyone who isn't a bum can afford it. But a lot choose to use cheaper "slow" trains. Still very comfortable btw.



Correct. Foreigners always ask why your country has too many luxury car. same reason


----------



## Phukimak

BoQ77 said:


> Correct. Foreigners always ask why your country has too many luxury car. same reason



Because the Chinese can afford it...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## liaoliaoeryi

BoQ77 said:


> Correct. Foreigners always ask why your country has too many luxury car. same reason


1. For medium class.
2. Sometimes we are on errand to another city. It is cheaper, safer than dirving a car in highway.
3. When my nephew study in another city. he go and back sometimes by "slow" trains, or HSV.
I ask why not always HSV, It is more comfortable. He answer that "slow" train is cheaper,his time is enough, needless to waste money.
Okay, I agreed his thought. There are too many people in china,HSV is just another choice for people.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

BoQ77 said:


> Your high ranked officials are happy with that. Because they pocketed billions US dollars by HSR projects.



Post #293 above should alleviate some of your concerns, brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

BoQ77 said:


> Correct. Foreigners always ask why your country has too many luxury car. same reason



I means, in Vietnam.



Genesis said:


> Chinese minimal wage in a below third tear city is about 2000 dollars give or take a few hundred. A ticket cost 200s give or take.
> 
> Most people don't travel that much and don't pay rent in smaller cities, and even if they do it's about the same of a HSR ticket.
> 
> So if they want they can take it no problem, especially both partners work that's 4000 dollars a month. More than enough to take a vacation a year, if they have time is another story.
> 
> But yea, anyone who isn't a bum can afford it. But a lot choose to use cheaper "slow" trains. Still very comfortable btw.



I like your thinking, you are a good PDF member.
Because what you saying seem showing the truth, you looked like not a blind folded.

Is China a market-oriented-economy? the govt made big affect to the market really not good.
If so many feel comfortable with slow train, don't terminate it and "bei gaosu".

IN Vietnam, high ranked officials always bring to front many huge projects, we guess they could pocket 15-30% of total budget, if those come into effective ... so we tried to protest as many wasteful projects as possible. How about situation in your country, @Genesis


----------



## Phukimak

BoQ77 said:


> I means, in *Vietnam*.



You mean too many motor bike???

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Genesis

BoQ77 said:


> I means, in Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> I like your thinking, you are a good PDF member.
> Because what you saying seem showing the truth, you looked like not a blind folded.
> 
> Is China a market-oriented-economy? the govt made big affect to the market really not good.
> If so many feel comfortable with slow train, don't terminate it and "bei gaosu".
> 
> IN Vietnam, high ranked officials always bring to front many huge projects, we guess they could pocket 15-30% of total budget, if those come into effective ... so we tried to protest as many wasteful projects as possible. How about situation in your country, @Genesis



China is both market and not market, it's not really in the middle it's both. Some industries are more government controlled, some are not really controlled. Some industries have heavy subsidies others are based on customer demand.

For example, solar power, heavy government involvement, smart phones, electronics not really. I mean, maybe spy agencies do have access to them, but so does NSA and CIA.

I'm not sure what bei gaosu is. "Slow" train is about as fast as other country's fast trains, yet very cheap. Over short distances, or students or migrant workers usually take these.

I think seat tickets are 20+ bucks on slow trains, and sleepers range from 90 to more. It's been a while. So you can see 10 times difference for a few hours really. Leg room and space is a little smaller on slow trains, but not unbearable, HSR leg room is way bigger than a plane.

City office workers, or more recently skilled laborers, and long travelers, vacationers, people who can't buy a ticket for the slow trains, usually take it. Business trips is also common.


Both have their use, just because someone has a car, doesn't mean he throw away his bike or cut off his leg. Everything has a role.



IS there corruption or even unecessary projects, of course, is it high in number? It's not low. But the thing is, it sort of benefits the city anyways, like in my home city, trees and flowers are replanted as a mayor comes in, to add to his resume, waste of money? Yea, but the city is nice and clean.

Here's the thing though, we are not America, our infrastructure is not developed, even Americans are corrupt in projects. So unless we want nothing done, you got to take the good with the bad.

When we finish it all, then it makes more sense to do something, but if we do it now, our development is done. Just like growing muscle and cut weight and grow six pack. I always tell people cut weight first then, add muscle, or else you will lose muscle while cutting, or add weight while muscle building.

Same deal here, one at a time.


----------



## onebyone

VN poor no HST

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

BoQ77 said:


> hey cirr: I just want the good things for Chinese people.
> If more convenience for average people or more for rich guys .. I will go for average one of majority.
> 
> Is it any bad if I wish Chinese people could use HSR more often when the fare is minimized ?



Have you seen the latest World Bank Report on China's HSR？

It is mentioned in the full report that HSR ticket prices in China are 1/5 - 1/4 those in other countries。

Do you know the average annual income of China's 300 million and growing middle class？Check it out。

I will leave you to work out the maths to determine for yourself if HSR is affordable in China。

PS Don't overlook the fact that the HSR travelers are subsidizing the “Green Skin” takers，with the later’s enjoyment of extremely low prices partly made possible by customers who are willing to pay for speed、comfort and convenience which are hallmarks of HSR。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

onebyone said:


> VN poor no HST



so many false flag created by Chinese.

Genesis: your information is very useful.
to determine the performance of HSR is not easy. True.
A comment of foreigner in China, he said, the cars are almost empty, that shouldnot be lasted for so long.

I see that, it seem China build HSR as replacement for lacking of air transportation.
Especially true for long distance ...

Air is flexible, as long as you completed the airport ... you could add more or remove some flights based on your season demand.
1000+ distance is the field for air passenger.
Budget or low cost airlines make everyone could fly ...






cirr: help me to make clear more ?



cirr said:


> Have you seen the latest World Bank Report on China's HSR？
> 
> It is mentioned in the full report that HSR ticket prices in China are 1/5 - 1/4 those in other countries。
> I checked it and found that it's totally not cheap as you said. Give me the fare compared to your income pls
> 
> Do you know the average annual income of China's 300 million and growing middle class？Check it out。
> Someone told me 600 million, when I inquired that's almost total working force of China ? He kept silenc. I'm more than happy to see more and more Chinese could afford for HSR even it's expensive, but pls prove that's true ...
> 
> I will leave you to work out the maths to determine for yourself if HSR is affordable in China。
> 
> PS Don't overlook the fact that the HSR travelers are subsidizing the “Green Skin” takers，with the later’s enjoyment of extremely low prices partly made possible by customers who are willing to pay for speed、comfort and convenience which are hallmarks of HSR。


----------



## somsak

Are HSRs consume less energy/head than Airplane?
When one think about the development of country, sometime you have to be more visionary than a normal passenger thought.
Passengers can just think that you want to travel from city A to B, which one is cheaper/more confortable/less chance of accidents for a snapshort of that particular time.
The price of oil and gas is not constant. Therefore a snapshort view of price is just like a photo of a water current.
While you capture the image of a river, the river may be seen not too wide. The year long video of river water, however, shows that the river banks are not constant, but changes over time. For a passenger, it is Ok just to think that Im going to cross the river at a particular month, just to ask how wide is the river. For a country to build a permanent bridge over this river, it must know the statistics in the past of this river, in order to predict the maximum size of the river in the future.

The price of oil I only can foresee is increasing. Under this prediction, is it wise to build more airports or more HSR?
Once the cost of HSR rail investment are covered, the HST price can drop. Just like what happened in mobile phone market. It can be drop to the {price of energy at that time /head}.

For a government with visionary, the calculation is done on the future continuous time, which is different than passenger's present snapshort calculation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## somsak

The other points where railroads are better than air relies on combinatoric nature of Railways.

For n stations of railways, there are n possible arrival, and n-1 methods of terminals. Therefore, there are
n(n-1) methods of getting up-down. A Line of 30 stations -> 870 methods. A line of 50 stations -> 2450 methods.

For air line to compete, you must build 870 airlines, and 2450 airlines, respectively. Is it possible to make a profitable air lines to covers all these small cities?
Have you ever take a plane of 3 seats wide, and a mid walk way? Its even smaller than a bus! I really hate it.
Many people compare railroads with Air investment based on passenger experience does not take into calculation of this fact. They always think about big cities. Railroads can provide services for those small city to small cities commuters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

effort to reach any destination nation-wide by HSR is not wise ... 
I believe that HSR would create more gap between rich and poor in society ..
that's why it should develop slower, most focused on east coast metropolis ...


----------



## somsak

BoQ77 said:


> effort to reach any destination nation-wide by HSR is not wise ...
> I believe that HSR would create more gap between rich and poor in society ..
> that's why it should develop slower, most focused on east coast metropolis ...



What if the price of oil in the future is 500 dollar/barrel?
Do you know the price of oil?


----------



## BoQ77

somsak said:


> What if the price of oil in the future is 500 dollar/barrel?
> Do you know the price of oil?



100 dollar more or less


----------



## somsak

Rajdumnern road is big and wide. Its 8 lens road, which was built 250 years ago.

At that time people use buffalo carts to travel. It seems that the road is way way too wide.
They ask Rama1 of Thailand, why do you build a too- wide road. He said in the future, there will be massive lots of buffalo carts.
Today its not wide enough. Though his visionary of buffalo carts is a bit incorrect, his prediction that the road should be very wide, were correct.

Therefore, for a country development, one must think in terms of future value of belongings, not just the current face value.



BoQ77 said:


> 100 dollar more or less



Suppose the price of oil increase 5 folds, the plane ticket will increase 5 folds.
Since HSR energy usage per head is much less, the 5 folds of the smaller number means that the future ticket price will not be 5 incrased. Current payment should be on to repay the Railroad construction cost, which does not change over price of oil.

*Fact*: Trains are 3 times as energy efficient as cars and 6 times as efficient as planes on a per passenger mile basis.
More reading on High speed train energy efficiency.
High Speed Rail Works | High Speed Rail Works--Myths and Facts

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

@somsak : for amtrak, their plan is very steadily developed ... mentioned on speed.
go faster, more energy spent ... so it's not good to spread wide 300+km/h ... HSR
Amtrak long-range rail all only under 177km/h
even American average income 9 times higher than Chinese


----------



## somsak

BoQ77 said:


> @somsak : for amtrak, their plan is very steadily developed ... mentioned on speed.
> go faster, more energy spent ... so it's not good to spread wide 300+km/h ... HSR
> Amtrak long-range rail all only under 177km/h
> even American average income 9 times higher than Chinese



Therefore in the 1st post I ask about the energy/head of China HSR, which I don't know. 

You do not rely on feeling/propaganda or nationalism to think about a project. 
What you rely on is cost/benefit calculation.

500 USD/barrel oil price will get rid of middle class ability to do long distance travel as well.
You have to calculate that "If the oil price is 500 USD, how much should be a plane ticket price/km?"
"If the oil price is 500 USD, how much should be a HSR ticket price/km?"

If you wait until the price of oil is 500 USD/Barrel, you construction cost of the HSR will also increase.
No matter you choose to build HSR or not. People in the future will judge which way is smarter.

Have you ever do investment? Think it in the same way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Phukimak

somsak said:


> Therefore in the 1st post I ask about the energy/head of China HSR, which I don't know.
> 
> You do not rely on feeling/propaganda or nationalism to think about a project.
> What you rely on is cost/benefit calculation.
> 
> 500 USD/barrel oil price will get rid of middle class ability to do long distance travel as well.
> You have to calculate that "If the oil price is 500 USD, how much should be a plane ticket price/km?"
> "If the oil price is 500 USD, how much should be a HSR ticket price/km?"
> 
> If you wait until the price of oil is 500 USD/Barrel, you construction cost of the HSR will also increase.
> No matter you choose to build HSR or not. People in the future will judge which way is smarter.
> 
> Have you ever do investment? Think it in the same way.


Hey, somsak... How it feel talking to the wall?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

For Amtrak, the first step, they must find out at which speed, their train should operate for specific route.
which run at 320km/h, which 265, which 200, which 177, which under 177 km/h ... 

have in mind that USA has a full-developed of air passenger network, the project of Amtrak focus on the best rate effective/cost of short range, medium range, long range ... under competing of air passenger.


----------



## Edison Chen

LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jkroo

Edison Chen said:


> Yes. China has the world largest and advanced HSR system. 13年我国高铁客流量5.3亿人次，数据在这儿摆着，不需要解释，特别是跟越南人。我们坐自己的高铁，跟别人有什么关系。


明白人，顶你

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## djsjs

没别的选择，公司规定机票低于六折并且里程超过1500公里才能坐飞机，所以平时只能选高铁动车，目前还没发现谁选卧铺


----------



## cirr

*CRH Map (upodate: 07/03/2014)
*






Cerdit: chensiqiongjz
http://www.ditiezu.com/forum.php?mod...ead&tid=370575
__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*China Passenger Railway Map (update: 06/30/2014)*







credit: 贵广十标段

Original map download: 中国铁路图140630彩色版.jpg_微盘下载

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

"*Nanjing Eye*" set to in August during Nanjing Youth Olympic Games













by @南京日报崔晓

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

CRH（China Railway High-speed）Network - The Yangtze River Delta Region：






To be greatly expanded with up to 30 inter-city express rails。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

15 July 2014Last updated at 00:04
*
All aboard: China's railway dream*

*BBC News - All aboard: China's railway dream*
Carrie Gracie reports on China's high-speed rail revolution

At Asia's biggest rail cargo base in Chengdu in south-west China, the cranes are hard at work, swinging containers from trucks onto a freight train. The containers are filled with computers, clothes, even cars.

Until last year, all of it would have first gone more than 1,000 miles east to Shanghai and then to Europe by sea.

But now the journey's been cut from six weeks to two. The trains are bound straight for Europe via Kazakhstan, Russia and Belarus. They will be unloaded in Poland and distributed to their final destinations.

Chinese media called their prime minister the country's top railway salesman, and when he went to London last month and trumpeted the prowess of China's railway builders, enthusiasts back home were quick to observe that China was turning the tables on one of the world's first great railway nations.

They pointed out that the nation which had brought the first rail to China 150 years ago is now agonising over its first 120-mile stretch of high-speed track between London and Birmingham, while China has already spent £300bn ($514bn) building 8,000-miles of track and intends to double that before the end of the decade.





This cargo hub in China's Chengdu province sees busy operations on a daily basis





China has already spent billions to improve its railway networks and intends to increase its efforts

Foreign dependence

Until now, Chinese railway engineering has always relied on foreigners.

One hundred and fifty years ago, the British built China's first railway. The Qing Empire was suspicious of the foreign colonialists and their plans to open up China's interior by means of rail. But Europeans, Soviets and Japanese have all played a part. Even as recently as a decade ago, it was French, German and Japanese companies which brought high-speed rail to China.

But now, China has begun building its own bullet trains and indignantly denies suggestions that its advances owe anything to stolen technology. It said the story is one of "introduction, digestion, absorption and re-innovation".

Whatever the case, China's great railway adventure is picking up steam. The maps on the walls of the headquarters of the Chengdu Logistics Office make it obvious how rail can transform the fortunes of west China.

Until now, shipping goods down the Yangtse and then loading them onto ocean-going ships has enormously disadvantaged inland-China. Now, said logistics chief Chen Zhongwei, the days of foreigners knowing only coastal cities like Beijing, Shanghai and Hong Kong are over.

"We have an opportunity to narrow the gap between east and west China. We're no longer a landlocked city, we're a port city," Mr Chen said.

"No longer famous for bad roads, now we've got an international airport and a rail port. We're China's ideal jumping off point for Europe."





High-speed trains now criss-cross China, dramatically cutting journey times





Better transport infrastructure has helped boost jobs and incomes in China

Railway revolution

Chengdu claims that half the world's top companies are now moving production bases west and that the software is following the hardware.

In Chengdu's business park, I watched programmers and graphic designers fine-tune Spartan Wars: Gods of Olympus. It's a new game targeting Europe and North America from a Chengdu-based company called tap4fun.

The glass walls of their offices open and close with fingerprint scanners. Their break out zone is complete with table tennis, running machines and pictures of Apple founder Steve Jobs.

Jacob Maynard from Arizona told me rail has made a huge difference.

"Transportation has actually been quite revolutionary," he said. "It has opened up lots of opportunities when before, it was an absolute nightmare. Now it is much more convenient both going west and east."

The rail revolution is not without setbacks. The high-speed network opened in 2007 and was a source of enormous national pride until a crash in 2011 which killed 40 people and prompted a bout of soul-searching.





About 40 people were killed when two high-speed trains collided in China's Zhejiang province in 2011

_*（How many times do these foreign reporters need be told that the two trains involved in rear-end collision were NOT high-speed trains？They were EMUs traveling at the time on old conventional tracks and both human errors and signal malfunctionings due to appalling weather were to blame）*_

Questions about the safety of the network along with corruption revelations cost the railway minister his job and eventually the whole ministry was dismantled to be replaced by the state owned China Railway Corporation.

Deep pockets

Three years later, the mood has returned to one of pride mixed with surprise, to see China winning high-speed rail contracts around the world.

The industry website Railyway.com calls rail China's "business card abroad" and the Communist Party's Guangming Daily newspaper claims China's high speed network is "the world's fastest and best".

On his tireless foreign travels, China's Prime Minister Li Keqiang "the railway salesman" has already successfully pressed for contracts in Europe, Africa and South East Asia. Once famous as the world's factory for low-technology and labour intensive products, China is now adding bullet trains to the mix, a symbol of its ability to shift up the technology ladder.

Ambition doesn't stop there. Not content with a high-speed grid at home and lucrative railway contracts abroad, Beijing is considering both funding and building high-speed lines from west China through Central Asia to Europe and from south-west China through South East Asia to Singapore.

The challenges are immense: persuading Central Asian states to move to standard gauge tracks and tackling security to add to the enormous diplomatic, financial and technical hurdles.

But China has advantages in this game: enormous economies of scale, the absence of a political cycle to disrupt long-term planning, state-owned rail builders with deep pockets, and not least control of the media.

Back at the Chengdu cargo hub, loading is finished and the train departs on its two week journey to Europe. If China realises its dream for a high-speed route in the same direction, passengers may one day make the trip in two days.

It seems almost unimaginable but many observers would have laughed if you'd said 10 years ago that China's rail builders could come from so far behind to undercut the market leaders on their own doorstep. Watch this space.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> The rail revolution is not without setbacks. The high-speed network opened in 2007 and was a source of enormous national pride until a crash in 2011 which killed 40 people and prompted a bout of soul-searching.



Ah this Westerners, in their eyes, one accident almost brought the entire industry to a halt.

Maybe, they would like to see China to return to ox and cart so that no further "high-speed accidents" would not happen.

They either care too much about the wellbeing of Chinese, or they are playing dumb and are f...ing pig-faced hypocrites.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> Ah this Westerners, in their eyes, one accident almost brought the entire industry to a halt.
> 
> Maybe, they would like to see China to return to ox and cart so that no further "high-speed accidents" would not happen.
> 
> They either care too much about the wellbeing of Chinese, or they are playing dumb and are f...ing pig-faced hypocrites.



Yup and that is why any Chinese know the truth behind western lies, they should expose it to the world . I think there was a Chinese website that did just that.

But if China went back to ox and cart, the west will praise them as,"defenders of ecology", :"Champions of the earth." Or some BS like that. 



cirr said:


> How many times do these foreign reporters need be told that the two trains involved in rear-end collision were NOT high-speed trains？They were EMUs traveling at the time on old conventional tracks and both human errors and signal malfunctionings due to appalling weather were to blame）



Did the government tried to cover the incident up afterwards? My HK friend said they did, I want to set him straight.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

cirr said:


> CRH（China Railway High-speed）Network - The Yangtze River Delta Region：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To be greatly expanded with up to 30 inter-city express rails。



I like this railway network, many provinces are planning inter city express railways.

In the future, there is going to form a large scale of metropolis consisting of tons of super rich, clean small and medium cities. I feel this regional economy integration leading by massive railway and hwy infrastructure will be the driving force of China's urbanization.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

The formal opening date of the Nanchang-Changsha segment of the Hangzhou-Changsha HSR，which forms part of the Shanghai-Kunming Dedicated Passenger Line，has been brought forward to 30.08.2014， one month earlier than scheduled：











南昌至长沙高铁将提前通车 25日试运行8月通车

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR(U/C), July 2014*

Guilin segment, Guangxi, Southern China.


























*From sc.xinhuanet.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## StarCraft_ZT



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

*All aboard the 'condom express'? Chinese railways start selling train-naming rights to sponsors*

China has started selling naming rights for its bullet trains to commercial sponsors, state media reported yesterday, as it increasingly commercialises its state-controlled railway sector.

*Passengers on a train in southern China recently found it had been named for China Unicom, one of the country’s three telecom service providers, the Shanghai-based Oriental Morning Post said.*

*The Bank of China, one of the country’s “Big Four” banks, and a food company, Luziyao – whose products include nuts and pickled fish – had also named trains after themselves, the newspaper said.*

*A city outside Beijing extolled its natural beauty by naming a train “Grand Rivers and Mountains Zhangjiakou”, it said.*

China has the world’s largest high-speed rail network, but the sector has been rocked by scandals and corruption allegations, including a 2011 crash which killed at least 40 people and sparked an investigation which found evidence of bribery.

The government in March last year merged the railway ministry into another state agency and turned over its commercial functions to a new company, the China Railway Corporation (CRC).

A one-year sponsorship of a bullet train could cost 12 million yuan (HK$15 million), the Oriental Morning Post said, citing unnamed sources.

The move was driven by the fact that train operators were now accountable for their own profits and losses, sources told the Shanghai paper.

Social media users have leaped on the marketing possibilities.

*One posting on Weibo suggested a condom maker as a potential client: “Attention passengers: The Durex High-Speed Train is now reaching the station. Durex wishes you a pleasant journey.” *

The debt-strapped CRC was spun off from the former ministry of railways in March last year, taking over the entire assets and debts of the dissolved railway department, the _South China Morning Post_ previously reported. A reform in the railway freight sector has since been at the top of its agenda.

Statistics from the National Audit Office show that the new national railway operator was bogged down in debt of 2.9 trillion yuan in June last year, while its total assets were valued at 4.66 trillion yuan, the Post reported earlier this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

More than high-speed rails and bulletin trains
*
The rail is truly a piece of engineering marvel

Lhasa-Shigatse Railway to open in August

拉萨至日喀则铁路有望8月开通_网易财经*
Lhasa-Shigatse Railway: 253.1km
Speed: 120kmph
Construction: 4 years






Shigatse railway station














*From xinhuanet.com*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BoQ77

nice farm field. better view than metropolis area.
but this is traditional rail, right?


----------



## cirr

July 22

*Lijiang-Shangri-LA Railway（part of Kunming-Lhasa Railway）starts construction*

Yunnan Province
Lijiang-Shangri-LA Railway: 139.66km
Cost: 10.372 billion yuan
Construction: 6 years
Design speed: 120kmph






An epic project to be carried out in the most atrocious terrains the Earth can offer！

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Suzhou Station*





















(photos are from szzsj47 and baidu)

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Phukimak

cirr said:


> *Suzhou Station*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (photos are from szzsj47 and baidu)



I love the architecture...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jkroo

cirr said:


> The formal opening date of the Nanchang-Changsha segment of the Hangzhou-Changsha HSR，which forms part of the Shanghai-Kunming Dedicated Passenger Line，has been brought forward to 30.08.2014， one month earlier than scheduled：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 南昌至长沙高铁将提前通车 25日试运行8月通车


I will try it next week.


----------



## cirr

jkroo said:


> I will try it next week.



Great。It is gonna be a fast and smooth ride。Enjoy the journey！。

Chinese EMUs selling like hot cakes

July 21

*CSR made inter-city trains put into operation in Argentina*

The deal includes 709 train units and is worth $1 billion.





















by 高铁见闻

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Some great pictures of Shenzhen North*



























(by pansori and weibo.com/airphoto and baidu)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

The Min-Gan segment of *Hefei-Fuzhou HSR* to open in June 2015：

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

July 23

*Hangzhou-Changsha HSR Zhejiang section on joint testing*

*Hangzhou-Changsha HSR：
*Length: 933km
Speed: 350km/h
Open: December 2014













source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Chengdu-Chongqing HSR* starts track laying，line operational in June 2015：






Running at design speed of 300-350km/h，bullet trains will cut travel time between these two great citites to under 1 hour。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Shanghai Disneyland to Benefit From High Speed Train Line*

9:46 PM PST 07/30/2014 by Abid Rahman





David Roark/Disney Parks/Getty Images - *Shanghai Disneyland opens at the end of 2015.
*
*The $5.5 billion theme park and holiday resort project will be integrated into city's transport system with proposals for a "Disney Express" train services also likely to get the go-ahead.*

A high speed rail line connecting Shanghai Disney Resort with the city is increasingly likely to be builtreported the _Shanghai Daily_ last Saturday.

The paper says that blueprints issues by the Shanghai Railway Bureau show plans to build a new station in the Pudong New Area, a site close to the construction site of the prospective Disneyland theme park and Disney Resort.

The Shanghai city plans are in addition to previously released planned rail services from other Chinese cities all feeding into a prospective Shanghai Disney Resort terminus. Shanghai Railway Bureau officials added they were working with 17 counterpart agencies around the country to create “Disney Express” services linking the resort with cities.

The Shanghai Disney Resort, the largest foreign investment project in China ever, will be completed in two phases, with the theme park Shanghai Disneyland scheduled to open at the end of 2015 and two additional theme parks and a resort to follow.

In April, Disney Chairman and CEO *Bob Iger* announced an additional $800 million of investmentinto Shanghai Disneyland, bringing the total investment to $5.5 billion.


Shanghai Disneyland to Benefit From High Speed Train Line

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*100m yuan per km to build high-speed train in Guizhou*

(16m USD per km, still bloody cheap compared with the average cost of 33m USD per km on flatland in the so-called developed countries)

By Li Jun (chinadaily.com.cn) Updated: 2014-07-31 18:03

Testing phase of Guiyang-Guilin railway has been delayed to the end of this August, according to Guizhou-Guangzhou high-speed railway construction headquarters on Wednesday.

*Guiyang-Guilin railway is one segment of Guizhou-Guangzhou high-speed rail. Its testing time may be delayed to around August 25 because there are not enough trains for comprehensive test, but it will not affect the opening time of the whole railway at the end of this year.*

*Guizhou-Guangzhou high-speed project stretches 857 km*, with the total investment of 91.81 billion yuan ($14.8 billion). It starts from Guiyang North Station, running through 21 stations in total, with Guangzhou as its main terminal.

The length of railway in Guizhou province is 301 km and total cost will be 30.5 billion yuan. *Due to its complex topography and too many tunnels and bridges in Guizhou, which pose a great challenge to build the high-speed rail, the construction cost amounts to 100 million per km.*

"The railway is a big interlocking machine involving various departments. If one step is not ready, the whole system cannot be implemented," said the person in charge of Guizhou-Guangzhou railway construction headquarters.

The high-speed railway construction work now runs smoothly and it is expected to be put into use at the end of this year, he added.

According to provincial railway construction office, Guizhou has completed railway construction investment of 15.4 billion yuan in the first half of this year, with year-on-year growth of 30.5 percent.

Other than Guizhou-Guangzhou railway, high-speed rails from Guiyang to other places are also under construction and it is expected that Guiyang-Changsha railway will be put in use in May next year, with the journey taking only two hours.

100m yuan per km to build high-speed train in Guizhou - Business - Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

I hate HSR.

There are less and less low speed trains which i need to take.


----------



## Edison Chen



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jlaw

Edison Chen said:


> View attachment 41669


Would be noisy living in those apartments

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

Jlaw said:


> Would be noisy living in those apartments



And convenient as well.


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Edison Chen said:


> View attachment 41669


 

Lol people have to pay me to live in this building

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

July 2014
*
Expansion and Renovation of Taiyuan Station*

Taiyuan, Shanxi Province

Mass constructions at station front and connceting roads, including

adding Station front squares (East Square and West Square)
Underground bus station
Underground parking
Metro
Road renovation

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Yunnan-Guangxi HSR, August 2014
*
Constructions in Guangxi, Southern China.











*From gxnews.com.cn*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Super capacitor tram* opens for commercial operation today in Nanjing，East China：

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*A Closer Look at the Chinese High Speed Rail Juggernaut: The Chinese closer to Elon Musk's Hyperloop than the US (Part 2)

The below is a continuation of my previous article on the same topic. In this iteration, we will look at how China has developed a globally competitive rail industry.

Chinese factories will produce the rolling stock and the Chinese ministry of railways will use its strong project management capabilities to manage projects. Chinese rolling stock will compete worldwide for orders and will have the comparative advantage of low pricing. An average kilometer of HSR track in China costs between $4.8 million USD (Jiaoji Line) to $32.7 million USD (Zhengxi Line), which is significantly less than the estimated $380 million USD to $ 625 million USD it will cost for laying down the British HSR2 project.

No wonder the British Prime Minister is talking to China in order to bring their technology and investment to fuel UK’s high-speed rail ambitions. Indeed, the world has come full circle – given that the Brits invented railways and exported it worldwide in the 18th century.

China also has plans to extend its HSR network to reach Europe as well as to Singapore through Laos, Vietnam and Malaysia. Construction of the Lanzhou–Urumqi High-Speed Railway (length 1,776 kilometers) is expected to reach completion by the end of 2014 and will be instrumental to reach its aspiration to connect to Western Europe. China is also conversing with 17 countries like Vietnam, Thailand, Singapore and Kazakhstan to lay HSR tracks with its own capital for the exchange of natural resources from them. Once implemented, the networks will establish rail’s dominance in the freight modal share between Asia and Europe, as China does not want to move containers by ship in future (and have them accessed by Somalian pirates), rather sending these by rail to Europe, cutting the length of travel from the 35 to 45 days it takes by sea to 15 to 20 days.






China is forecasted to provide funding and cheap finance for many major projects around the world, notably in Africa. Most of these will have some sort of barter agreement to provide China with its required essential supply of raw materials to fuel its GDP growth.

The Chinese get that rail, and in particular HSR, is cutting-edge technology, and its vast ecosystem and infrastructure needs provide them with diverse business growth opportunities. Expansion of rail networks involves the stimulus of many different industries. Consumption of steel, copper and cement are key indicators of this industry’s growth. Approximately 10 tonnes of copper are required for every kilometer of dual-track catenary system. Construction of railway infrastructure in China is expected to increase the demand for steel by eight million tonnes every year. Frost & Sullivan rail analysts estimate a total steel requirement of 2.1 million tonnes and an excess of 90,000 tonnes of copper for all the HSR projects under construction around the world. Information technology (IT) is an integral part of the 21st century rail network. It offers services such as condition monitoring, security, surveillance, data handling, ticketing, passenger information systems and much more to the rail environment. Industries that are involved in construction safety (signs, helmets, etc.) are becoming mobilized. Even farmers supplying fabric and raw materials are benefitting. The rail industry is boosting trade in the form of imports of material or technology which bring with it dialogue and social interaction. Track maintenance and project management firms from countries with HSR experience are now bidding for work in other countries. Construction of a rail infrastructure starts a chain reaction that drives demand across the value chains and construction tooling, spare parts and service providers see higher volumes of business. So huge is the opportunity that equipment manufacturers like Caterpillar have been busy making acquisitions. It is believed that rail investments can make a 2 percent to 3 percent contribution to country’s GDP.

Innovation is the creativity that ships. USA not only needs to play catch up with the rest of the world but needs to innovate new technologies and systems for the future; such as Elon Musk's 
Hyperloop. Chinese innovation in high speed rail will soon be seen and experienced in nations all over the world. Chinese railways will soon be as big as the combined sizes of rail lines like Deutsche Bahn, DB Schenker, SNCF, Keolis and many others. So, forget the Chinese dragon — watch out for the Chinese high-speed rail juggernaut.

Shyam Raman, Frost & Sullivan’s global rail program manager, contributed to this article.

A Closer Look at the Chinese High Speed Rail Juggernaut: The Chinese closer to Elon Musk's Hyperloop than the US (Part 2) - Forbes
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Shenzhen North*




















__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Nanchang West*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Lanzhou ChongQian HSR (Gaoxing-Nanchong branch) opened on Aug. 8 2014
*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Dalian North*



Dalian ... North Railway Station by Dennis Deng, on Flickr


----------



## cirr

*Third Beijing-Tianjin HSR proposed *

The current two HSR connections, Beijing-Tianjin HSR and Beijing-Shanghai HSR have reached the capacity limit. Third HSR to connect the two cities is proposed by Beijing, Tianjin and Hebei local government。


*Jinan-Qingdao HSR construction to start by year end*

Jinan-Qingdao HSR started environmental assessment. *This will be the first HSR mainly invested by local parties*.

Jinan-Qingdao HSR: 308.5km, 9 stations, 52.2 bln yuan






_by 高铁见闻 and bigdog_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## zxmint

BoQ77 said:


> I will not be happy if the govt use my money for building the high-speed rail for rich man than average person ...
> can tell that's the govt investment or private investment ?
> Anyway, the benefit of this high-speed rail is basically not for majority of Chinese people !!!
> 
> Train No. Departs Arrives Duration Distance(km) Seat Fares(RMB) Hard Sleeper Fares(RMB) Soft Sleeper Fares(RMB)
> 
> T36/T37Zhengzhou 02:43 Guangzhou 19:23 16h40m 1605 190/- 325/337/348 507/530
> T266/T263Zhengzhou 03:35 Guangzhou 18:58 15h23m 1605 190/ -325/337/348 507/530
> 
> I dont believe the high speed rail will have same fare with low speed ( 100km / h ) rail as above. 530 vs 600 RMB for 1605 km ...


Well, it is so sad to know the truth that even the bottom class in China can often been seen in High Speed trains. It is not luxurious at all, at least not for the economic class tickets. And Nobody takes a train every day, unless you mean the metropolitan railway.



BoQ77 said:


> How many percent of traffic volume for bullet train ?
> Is its price high or normal ?? in comparing to air ticket ?
> 2.5 x conventional train ticket ... quite high , ??
> 
> I think high speed train must compete with lower speed train by performance ..
> that's unclear to say what's better ...
> 
> Especially true to an average income lever country like China ...
> 
> In Japan, highspeed show its superior performance because Japanese hourly wages much higher ...
> 
> How much a normal worker or office in China earn for 1 hour ?
> If it's not too high then why they must save 30min - 1 hour of travelling by paying high for highspeed?


1st of all, clearly the cost of building the high speed railway in China is lower than that in Japan, due to many aspects of reasons. So as to the tickets, I don't know, but it should be cheaper in China.When it comes to a Cost Benefit Analysis, even if the state owned railway company will lose money in the first a few years or decades, it is worthwhile since it brings priceless value to the economy. Time is money, I will regret if you cannot understand that simple thing.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Oriental vs West

Vietnam is so poor that they cannot even build a metro in overcrowded HCM sh***ty


----------



## Kyle Sun

cirr said:


> *Dalian North*
> 
> 
> 
> Dalian ... North Railway Station by Dennis Deng, on Flickr


My house is just 5 minutes drive from this building

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Genesis

Kyle Sun said:


> My house is just 5 minutes drive from this building



really?! Cool, I'm in the city too, I'm about say 30-a hour away from the station. Can't remember. I seen the apartments around there, not bad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

Genesis said:


> really?! Cool, I'm in the city too, I'm about say 30-a hour away from the station. Can't remember. I seen the apartments around there, not bad.


Holy! Where are you living now . My house is at HuaNan square.


----------



## Genesis

Kyle Sun said:


> Holy! Where are you living now . My house is at HuaNan square.



Near Dalian Ligong university. Well, not really that close, my grandparents live inside, I live around there.


----------



## Echo_419

cirr said:


> *Shenzhen North*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________



Magnificent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kyle Sun

Genesis said:


> Near Dalian Ligong university. Well, not really that close, my grandparents live inside, I live around there.


I lived in DLUT dormitory for one year. 

I am very familiar with DLUT *_<


----------



## Edison Chen

cirr said:


> *Shenzhen North*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __________________



Shenzhen North Station is the most splendid. Will visit Shenzhen in less one month.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Changzhou HSR and Bus station*
*
Changzhou is a prefecture-level city in East China’s Jiangsu Province。

HSR station*

































by yzyf_1

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## dlclong




----------



## cirr

*Changzhou New Bus Station*





































by yzyf_1

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Guangzhou East*

Tiny Guangzhou East was built in 1996 and is served by metro Line 1 and Line 3

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Genesis

Kyle Sun said:


> I lived in DLUT dormitory for one year.
> 
> I am very familiar with DLUT *_<



cool man, my grandfather taught there. I didn't go there unfortunately. So where are you originally from.


----------



## Kyle Sun

Genesis said:


> cool man, my grandfather taught there. I didn't go there unfortunately. So where are you originally from.


DL is my hometown.


----------



## Genesis

Kyle Sun said:


> DL is my hometown.



Where you go to Elementary school? I was at zhongshanqu.


----------



## Kyle Sun

Genesis said:


> Where you go to Elementary school? I was at zhongshanqu.


GanJingZI *_<


----------



## cirr

*China's railway firms to see comprehensive development in land use*

CCTV.com

08-13-2014 00:20 BJT

China’s State Council, has released guidance to allow the development of land owned by railway companies. It is the first time such measures were formally issued in the form of a government document.

Land of railway stations and nearby areas now opens for private investment to enter.

The measure released by the Chinese government’s cabinet aims to boost the usage of land managed by railway transportation companies.

This means these companies can lend their land out, take stakes of land equity, or transfer usage right to other firms within the same railway group.

"This not only can be applied to main railways, but to inter-state railways. It will boost enthusiasm of investment from local governments. Because from their angle, the railway and land are theirs, and it means diversity of investments." Liu Bin, a researcher from Institute of Comprehensive Transportation of NDRC, Said.

This policy opens alternative growth drivers for the debt ridden China Railway Corporation. The company reportedly bears debt as much as 3 trillion yuan, accounting for over 60 percent of its assets.

"The rail plus land investment model is what the industry has high hopes on. The case is a success in Hong Kong. Rise in value of land along the railways can used to support railway constructions, improve financial situations of railway transportation companies, and raise funds." Liu Bin Said.

The guideline suggests the development of land be comprehensive and coherent with the new urbanisation process. Once these land are revitalised, it is expected to improve railway companies’ abilities to raise funds, and generate profit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*White goods freight HSR proposed*

Freight HSR target speed: 200~250km/h
Freight HSR train is under design by CNR and CSR（prototypes within a year）.








e-commerce to benefit from this initiative greatly。More armchair buyers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jkroo

cirr said:


> *White goods freight HSR proposed*
> 
> Freight HSR target speed: 200~250km/h
> Freight HSR train is under design by CNR and CSR（prototypes within a year）.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e-commerce to benefit from this initiative greatly。More armchair buyers



Good move. It will promote HSR profits. Now, there's a possibility to use the night time to operate good freight HSR especially in logistics center.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

cirr said:


> *White goods freight HSR proposed*
> 
> Freight HSR target speed: 200~250km/h
> Freight HSR train is under design by CNR and CSR（prototypes within a year）.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> e-commerce to benefit from this initiative greatly。More armchair buyers



Most luxury cargo transport

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

jkroo said:


> Good move. It will promote HSR profits. Now, there's a possibility to use the night time to operate good freight HSR especially in logistics center.



Exactly！



Edison Chen said:


> Most luxury cargo transport



Not necessarily。great news for taobao shop owners and their hundreds of millions of customers

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

cirr said:


> Exactly！
> 
> 
> 
> Not necessarily。great news for taobao shop owners and their hundreds of millions of customers



Yes, there is always emergency situation happens. As long as the HSR is being used for some purpose, it's ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Hangzhou-Changsha railway expected to put into use at the end of August*

Updated: 2014-08-18 09:02 (Xinhua)





A high-speed 380A train waits for setting out at the West Railway Station in Nanchang, capital of East China's Jiangxi province, Aug. 16, 2014. Some passengers were invited to experience the Hangzhou-Changsha segment of Shanghai-Kunming Highspeed Railway on Saturday. With the speed of 300 kilometers per hour, the high-speed train shortened the travel time from Nanchang to Changsha, a section of Hangzhou-Changsha segment, to one hour and 40 minitues. The Nanchang-Changsha section is expected to put into use at the end of this August. [Photo/Xinhua]






A passenger takes photo on a high-speed 380A train from Nanchang, capital of East China's Jiangxi province, to Changsha, capital of Central China's Hunan province, Aug. 16, 2014. Some passengers were invited to experience the Hangzhou-Changsha segment of Shanghai-Kunming Highspeed Railway on Saturday. With the speed of 300 kilometers per hour, the high-speed train shortened the travel time from Nanchang to Changsha, a section of Hangzhou-Changsha segment, to one hour and 40 minitues. The Nanchang-Changsha section is expected to put into use at the end of this August. [Photo/Xinhua]





A high-speed 380A train waits for setting out at the West Railway Station in Nanchang, capital of East China's Jiangxi province, Aug. 16, 2014. Some passengers were invited to experience the Hangzhou-Changsha segment of Shanghai-Kunming Highspeed Railway on Saturday. With the speed of 300 kilometers per hour, the high-speed train shortened the travel time from Nanchang to Changsha, a section of Hangzhou-Changsha segment, to one hour and 40 minitues. The Nanchang-Changsha section is expected to put into use at the end of this August. [Photo/Xinhua]





A high-speed 380A train leaves from Changsha South Railway Station in Changsha, capital of Central China's Hunan province, Aug. 16, 2014. Some passengers were invited to experience the Hangzhou-Changsha segment of Shanghai-Kunming Highspeed Railway on Saturday. With the speed of 300 kilometers per hour, the high-speed train shortened the travel time from Nanchang to Changsha, a section of Hangzhou-Changsha segment, to one hour and 40 minitues. The Nanchang-Changsha section is expected to put into use at the end of this August. [Photo/Xinhua]




A train driver navigates a high-speed 380A train on a highspeed railway from Nanchang, capital of East China's Jiangxi province, to Changsha, capital of Central China's Hunan province, Aug. 16, 2014. Some passengers were invited to experience the Hangzhou-Changsha segment of Shanghai-Kunming Highspeed Railway on Saturday. With the speed of 300 kilometers per hour, the high-speed train shortened the travel time from Nanchang to Changsha, a section of Hangzhou-Changsha segment, to one hour and 40 minitues. The Nanchang-Changsha section is expected to put into use at the end of this August. [Photo/Xinhua]

Hangzhou-Changsha railway expected to put into use at the end of August[1]- Chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*New cities and new districts along Beijing-Shanghai and Dalian-Harbin HSR*








(南方周末)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Bohai Bay Undersea Tunnel* (Yantai-Dalian HSR Tunnel) will be submitted to the State Council for approval this month

The proposed plan is a 123km HSR tunnel.





烟大海底隧道方案本月将上报国务院(股)-市场-中国证券网

D

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Ambitious high-speed rail to connect 11 Chinese provinces from North to South*

_2014-08-25 15:13Ecns.cnWeb Editor: Gu Liping_



(ECNS) -- A railway expert and academician at the Chinese Academy of Engineering elaborated on the country's ambitious high-speed rail projects that include not only a rail network built inside of China, but also a string of plans connecting the country to others.

Wang Mengshu, the rail expert, said all provincial capitals will be linked to Beijing via high-speed rail, and that travelling times will be reduced to eight hours, except on routes between Beijing, Urumqi and Lhasa.

Any two of these provincial capitals will also be linked by high speed rail, he added.

Wang pointed out t*he coastal railway stretching from northeast China via 11 provincial regions to south China's Hainan province, covering a length of 5700 kilometres*, as a crown achievement.

*The coastal railway will traverse Bohai and Qiongzhou straits via an underwater channel*. Once complete, it will become a main route for energy transportation, he added.

China is also mulling a railway that stretches from China to Singapore via Thailand and Malaysia.

Two trans-continental routes are on the country's rail agenda, too, with one from China's Xinjiang that ends in Poland via Kazakhstan, Russia and Belarus. The other will stretch through Kyrgyzstan, Turkmenistan, Iran and at last reach Germany, as a fast track to transport oil, Wang said.

China is also considering building a high-speed railway that runs via Siberia and the Bering Strait to Alaska, across Canada and on to the US, according to the expert.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*High-speed cargo next on China's rail agenda*

Staff Reporter

2014-08-24





A high-speed train on the Shanghai-Kunming Rail speeds through Nanchang. (File photo/Xinhua)

China Railway Group is planning to increase the number of cargo trains on its high speed railway services, reports the National Business Daily.

The spur behind the growing burden on the nation's railways is none other than e-commerce, which is reshaping the country's logistics as it expands at breakneck speed, said an insider. While cargo trains are currently appendages on regular passenger routes, the high-speed rail firm is looking into exclusive cargo lines if demand requires it.

"*The policy is quite clear. We want to compete with airlines with our 300-km passenger train services with lower fees, while also increasing our regular cargo trains, which will travel at 160km an hour, to compete with trucks*," the source said.

The source said that 160 km/hour cargo trains will be available before the end of the year, though cargo high-speed trains will not be available anytime soon.

High speed train manufacturers said they have no problem manufacturing high speed cargo trains. The cost would actually be cheaper to manufacture cars without seats, luggage racks and interior decoration.

Logistics businesses welcome the policy, said the report. There used to be limited space for cargo on a high speed train and limits on the cargo they can ship. These bans, however, will all be lifted and become more flexible once exclusive cargo trains become available.

Compare with airplanes, trains are less prone to technical problems and inclement weather conditions, and have the environment edge to boot.

High-speed cargo next on China's rail agenda｜Markets｜Business｜WantChinaTimes.com

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

28 Aug 2014

*Hechi Airport (HCJ) opens today*

Built atop a mountain 




















(baidu)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

28 Aug 2014

*Hongyuan Airport opens in Sichuan, SW China


English.news.cn | 2014-08-28 15:02:09 | Edi*
Hongyuan Airport opens in Sichuan, SW China - Xinhua | English.news.cn

Elevation: 3535m 

Aba Hongyuan Airport is located in Sichuan Province‘s Aba Autonomous Prefecture, a popular tourist destination. The construction started in July 2012. The design passenger throughput is 350k per year.





Photo taken on Aug. 28, 2014 shows the interior of the departure hall at the Hongyuan Airport in Hongyuan County of Aba Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province. The Hongyuan Airport, which locates at an altitude of 3,535 meters, was opened to navigation on Thursday. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)





An aircraft takes off from the Hongyuan Airport in Hongyuan County of Aba Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province, Aug. 28, 2014. The Hongyuan Airport, which locates at an altitude of 3,535 meters, was opened to navigation on Thursday. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)





Photo taken on Aug. 28, 2014 shows an aerial view of pasture from the first flight taking off from the Hongyuan Airport in Hongyuan County of Aba Prefecture, southwest China's Sichuan Province. The Hongyuan Airport, which locates at an altitude of 3,535 meters, was opened to navigation on Thursday. (Xinhua/Jiang Hongjing)
























source

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

28 Aug 2014

*Tianjin Binhai Airport (TSN) T2 and Line 2 airport extension open today *
























source

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Shijiazhuang Airport (SJW) T2 to open 2nd half 2014*





























by 庄户人家

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Beijing-Tianjin-Hebei integration projects*

*Tianjin-Baoding HSR to open in 2015*

Tianjin-Baoding HSR: 157km, construction finishes in October 2014

*Tianjin-Shijiazhuang expressway construction to start in 2015*




source

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BoQ77

Airports look smaller than railway station?


----------



## cirr

*Daqing West*




by feipeng8865


*Baoding East*








(qq563446132)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Lanzhou Zhongchuan Airport (LHW) T2 to open by year end *

T2 capacity: 10 million per year

Lanzhou Airport 2013 pax is 5.65 million, +23.3%, ranked #34

Rendering and construction pics













T1 and T2












(牛肉面)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*bigdog*：Today I barely got a HSR ticket Shanghai to CangZhou for Sep 9th (the end of Mooncake festival) trip. The Beijing-Shanghai HSR is nearly saturated, esp. on holidays. 

Beijing-Shanghai 2nd HSR, or east line, has been raised for discussion. The new line goes along the coast line, the most developed areas of China. And it's shorter than the current Beijing-Shanghai HSR line.

*Beijing-Shanghai HSR east line*



(@尹国明)



*Yantai-Dalian (Bohai Bay) HSR tunnel project submitted for approval*

This 123km undersea HSR project is under hot discussion in China.











(@头条新闻)
__________________

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

cirr said:


> *Yantai-Dalian (Bohai Bay) HSR tunnel project submitted for approval*
> 
> This 123km undersea HSR project is under hot discussion in China.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (@头条新闻)
> __________________



I heard the total cost would be over 200 billion yuan. I doubt if it's really worth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Edison Chen said:


> I heard the total cost would be over 200 billion yuan. I doubt if it's really worth.



The whole northeastern China will be closely integrated with Shandong which is the third largest provincial economy（1 trillion USD in 2014）and destined to rival UK in terms of GDP by the time the tunnel is completed。

By extension，the whole northeastern China will also be closely linked with the the Pearl River Delta via the coastal HSR。Travel time between Shenyang and Shanghai， for example，will be cut by at least 3 hours，making the journey possible with 5 hours。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Edison Chen

cirr said:


> The whole northeastern China will be closely integrated with Shandong which is the third largest provincial economy（1 trillion USD in 2014）and destined to rival UK in terms of GDP by the time the tunnel is completed。
> 
> By extension，the whole northeastern China will also be closely linked with the the Pearl River Delta via the coastal HSR。Travel time between Shenyang and Shanghai， for example，will be cut by at least 3 hours，making the journey possible with 5 hours。



But what I am concerned is how the money will be spent. I would surely root for this project if Liaoning and Shandong use their own budget, rather than central government's money. Shandong Province, Liaoniang Province and Qingdao city are eligible to issue municipal bond on their own, so I suggest they issue bonds for construction of this under sea tunnel, for part of construction cost. Central government can support this project of course, but only if up to 20% of total cost comes from appropriation of central government. I come from Hubei, I am sure most of my countrymen don't have to use this tunnel for their whole life, so do the rest inland provinces of central, south and west China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jkroo

Edison Chen said:


> But what I am concerned is how the money will be spent. I would surely root for this project if Liaoning and Shandong use their own budget, rather than central government's money. Shandong Province, Liaoniang Province and Qingdao city are eligible to issue municipal bond on their own, so I suggest they issue bonds for construction of this under sea tunnel, for part of construction cost. Central government can support this project of course, but only if up to 20% of total cost comes from appropriation of central government. I come from Hubei, I am sure most of my countrymen don't have to use this tunnel for their whole life, so do the rest inland provinces of central, south and west China.


ROI based at program feasibility analysis => Investment budget => budget/cost control.

There will be something released for the program is proposed to state council. Let's wait and see.
It's definite a great program but now we don't know whether it's a rational program as you mentioned.
I trust the state council's determination. If the result is YES and I think money maybe come from all 3 parties - Liaoning, Shandong and central gov (Maybe 25% - 25% - 50% or 30% - 30% - 40%?) or an independent operational company?.

Do you notice the revision of the budget law? I am not majored in Finance but I know money is not a problem for this program.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

jkroo said:


> ROI based at program feasibility analysis => Investment budget => budget/cost control.
> 
> There will be something released for the program is proposed to state council. Let's wait and see.
> It's definite a great program but now we don't know whether it's a rational program as you mentioned.
> I trust the state council's determination. If the result is YES and I think money maybe come from all 3 parties - Liaoning, Shandong and central gov (Maybe 25% - 25% - 50% or 30% - 30% - 40%?) or an independent operational company?.
> 
> Do you notice the revision of the budget law? I am not majored in Finance but I know money is not a problem for this program.



Agreed. I really hope the provincial and central government share the financial burden all together, it's also understandable that government have attached great importance to this project, as cirr mentioned above. This tunnel would substantially help to break the political barrier between regions that might cause problems to economy integration. Dalian and Qingdao are both the very few cities with independent planning status (计划单列市), they deserve more privileges but they also have way more fiscal revenues than other small cities, so they should hash out more reasonable plans with detailed feasibility report to reduce the cost, making sure they can carry out this project more independently on their own.

I am happy about this amendment of budget law, it's about how to regulate the governmental revenue and expenditures under law, how to reinforce and supervise budget constraint, and how to make the government activities for fiscal purpose more transparent and public. In summary, this would be a revolutionary reform to reduce corruption and rent seeking activities, since all governmental expenditures can be traced and supervised. I think this is the root cause of corruption. Look at the transfer payment system. We both know under this system the parties who accept appropriations are obligated to use the fund under the requirement of central government, but some local government might violate the rule, they retain central government's money for other purposes rather than construction, this is, for any taxpayer, unacceptable. Maybe this is why I am against too much appropriations from central government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jkroo

Edison Chen said:


> Agreed. I really hope the provincial and central government share the financial burden all together, it's also understandable that government have attached great importance to this project, as cirr mentioned above. This tunnel would substantially help to break the political barrier between regions that might cause problems to economy integration. Dalian and Qingdao are both the very few cities with independent planning status (计划单列市), they deserve more privileges but they also have way more fiscal revenues than other small cities, so they should hash out more reasonable plans with detailed feasibility report to reduce the cost, making sure they can carry out this project more independently on their own.
> 
> I am happy about this amendment of budget law, it's about how to regulate the governmental revenue and expenditures under law, how to reinforce and supervise budget constraint, and how to make the government activities for fiscal purpose more transparent and public. In summary, this would be a revolutionary reform to reduce corruption and rent seeking activities, since all governmental expenditures can be traced and supervised. I think this is the root cause of corruption. Look at the transfer payment system. We both know under this system the parties who accept appropriations are obligated to use the fund under the requirement of central government, but some local government might violate the rule, they retain central government's money for other purposes rather than construction, this is, for any taxpayer, unacceptable. Maybe this is why I am against too much appropriations from central government.



That's it.

It's a anti-corruption step 2. Our gov is still in the reform process of effective administration management.

About train station. I really like Suzhou Train Station (not the HSR station).

It is traditional and amazing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

China.org.cn

Original post posted at Chinese Defence

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

*Test train starts trial runs on the Chengdu-Mianyang-Leshan HSR*

Length：312.4km
Stations：20
Operating speed：250km/h
Opening：end of 2014











成绵乐城际快铁试验列车开始试跑-中新网

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Danyang North Station*, Jiangsu province

A typical Tier III or IV city HSR station





















by 建筑评论家

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

The Nanchang-Changsha segment of the Shanghai-Kunming HSR opens for passengers today 16.09.2014：





The black lines are existing high-speed railways。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Lanzhou-Urumqi HSR, September 16th, 2014 *

CRH2 test run in Xinjiang, Northwest China.










xinhuanet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*14.09.2014 Yanshan Tunnel dug through*

*Yanshan Tunnel: *

Length: *21.253km*
Duration: Nov 12 2010 ~ end of 2014
Critical project on *Zhangtang Railway*





*Zhangtang Railway*

The Zhangjiakou-Tangshan Port (Hebei province) Railway is one of 3 new major energy rail corridors under construction。

Length: 528km, 17 stations
Grade I railway, frieght/passenger, 120km/h
Project period: Mar 21 2010 ~ 2015
Cost: 40 bln yuan

source

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng

different type of chinese high speed train, some types are out of duty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yusheng



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*High-speed rails can transport China's values with them across world*

By Gong Fangbin (Global Times) 

08:33, September 18, 2014





(Illustration: Liu Rui/GT)

The world sticks to two principles. First, only big powers that stand above human civilization can play a leading role and make their rise. Second, countries exist in three levels. Third-class countries export products, second-class ones export standards and rules, and first-class ones export culture and core values.

It is likely that for a long time from now on China can export standards in a few fields. Injecting culture and core values into these standards should become a strategic goal in line with the notion of the Chinese dream.

This should be attached importance to and made into concrete plans. The reality shows that exporting high-speed railway can become a primary goal.

Chinese Premier Li Keqiang once said he felt confident when promoting China's high-speed rails. This is based on the rapid development and successful operation of China's high-speed rails.

At the same time, we should think: Besides economic benefits, what else is involved in high-speed rails export?

China's standards and rules, as well as cultural and core values should also be exported too. These belong to soft power.

We can borrow a helping hand from the lifestyles of people across the world, together with the advancement and compatibility of our products and China's active role on the global stage.

There have been many successful models. When China negotiated its entry into the WTO, the US cared most about the export of its cultural products to China, rather than its industrial products. Now we have clearly felt the Americans' intentions and strategic thinking.

Therefore, we need to work on several aspects of the high-speed rail project. The first is making exporting high-speed rails a national strategic project.

Top leaders can promote them at diplomatic occasions, and other sectors such as military and commerce should also help to ensure China's high-speed rails can expand to the world more rapidly.

The high-speed rails can become a national symbol, the influence of which can be like the impact of Japanese electronics when entering the Chinese market.

We should export the technology and rules at the same time. This is what Western countries have been doing since the industrial revolution.

Even a US-brand hamburger is made with the US standards. Exporting high-speed rails, an economic activity with broader influence, should certainly have its own standards and rules too. We should bear in mind that China's rise essentially lies in the standards and rules that China makes, instead of the consumer goods that it exports.

Last but not least, Chinese culture and core values should be exported together with the high-speed rails, so as to make the world recognize and accept the China model.

Speed and integration are China's new international image in terms of high-speed rails. It means that the speed of the rails integrates with that of China's development.

China, a new power, plays a supportive role in global development. Speed shortens time and space, and China is connecting with the world in a faster pace.

This indicates that the integration of China and the world will create a community of common destiny, rather than separate the two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yusheng

出口香港高速动车组 for Hongkang





CRH380AM（500公里动车组）CRH380AM 500k/h















CRH 3A, 3G FOR high plateau, desert and cold

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Suzhou tram Line 1 on test-run*

Line 1, 18.7km, located in Suzhou high-tech park will open next month October.









*Suzhou High-tech Park will build 6 tram lines, 80km long in total*.






(小S) and _bigdog_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

Nanjing's Hexi Tram System (opened in Aug 2014)

Pics taken just before opening

























pics by jeansjeans

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*CSR's super-capacitor tram to run on Guangzhou‘s Haizhu Line*

The tram has 4 units, with max speed 70kmph.

It's 100% powered by its capacitor, charged while passengers onboard/offboarding. One charge can power the train to run 4km.




source


*Shijiazhuang Bus Rt2 to provide WIFI service*






(@石家庄微博荟萃)

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Shenyang Railway Station*

Shenyang, Liaoning Province
18-platform, 22-lines

East hall opened *October 1 1910*; West hall opened February 15 1950 and west elevated waiting hall opened July 30 2012.

*East hall*









*West hall*









*Elevated waiting hall*




(baidu)

*Jilin West, Jilin Province*

A Grade II station, originally built in 1929, renovated in 2009




(中华火车迷部落)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kolinsky

Edison Chen said:


> I heard the total cost would be over 200 billion yuan. I doubt if it's really worth.



It may be worthful in 20 or 30 years. The system build in 3rd. Reich of Hitler is still working in Germany, of course some project did not gain back at that time, but it benefits the public in long term.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> It is likely that for a long time from now on China can export standards in a few fields. Injecting culture and core values into these standards should become a strategic goal in line with the notion of the Chinese dream.
> 
> This should be attached importance to and made into concrete plans. The reality shows that exporting high-speed railway can become a primary goal.



That's one strong statement.

With the creation of values and the strengthening of the old ones through strong material build-up, China can declare its "way of life" the red line in dealing with the rest of the world.

Remember Bush said, "They targeted our way of life, our freedoms," when several material structures were hit. It is because he saw values inherent in these material objects, which is meaningful. 

I guess the HSR is reinforcing the notion of a Chinese "way of life."

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Guiyang-Guangzhou HSR
*
CRH380A tests run has begun in Guangxi, South of China.
















-------
gxnews

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

Edison Chen said:


> I heard the total cost would be over 200 billion yuan. I doubt if it's really worth.



there're many solutions for this. what's your choice?


----------



## cirr

Sep 27

*Guangle expressway opens*

Guangle expressway: Guangzhou-Hunan, 302.6km
Construction: Dec 2009 ~ Sep 2014
Cost: 33.34 bln yuan

There are many tourist interests along the new expressway. With opening of Guangle Expressway the total expressway mileage of Guangdong province surpasses 6000km.




(tumukeji)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Hefei-Fuzhou HSR to open July 1 2015 *

Being part of the Beijing-Fuzhou HSR, Hefei-Fuzhou HSR crosses Anhui, Jiangxi and Fujian Provinces. It passes scenic sites of Mount Huang, Wuyuan, Mount Wuyi etc. The track laying will complete this month. The whole line will open July 1st 2015.

Hefei-Fuzhou HSR:

*Length: 808km, 22 stations
Design speed: 350km/h
Cost: 117.32 bln yuan
Construction: 12/22/2009 ~ 7/1/2015*





*Tongling Yangtse Bridge (Railway/Expressway bridge)* - under construction




(baidu)

Credit：_bigdog_


----------



## esolve

BoQ77 said:


> Do you means 10,000 RMB is average income in China ? Or your relatives are rich ?
> How a basic worker could spend 600 - 1200 RMB for return ticket of this high speed , while total earning of them is just 2,500 - 3000 rmb / month ?
> They would use it 1 year 1 time ?
> 
> I said that this is for rich guys . Am I wrong ?? Can you do math ?



why should they take the train every month?
it is not a intra-city train, it is national train.


----------



## cirr

*Zhengzhou-Wanzhou Railway got approved - c*onstruction imminent 

*Zhengzhou-Wanzhou HSR*

Total length: 785 km
Design speed: 250 km/h
Cost: 97.43 billion yuan
Construction: 5 years

An artery connecting Central and Western China。


----------



## cirr

*High-speed Train Test between Hangzhou and Nanchang Accomplished*

2014-10-27 20:50:58 Xinhua Web Editor: Liu






Two passengers walk alongside a high-speed railway train which pulls off at the Jiangshan Station in Quzhou during a test run between Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, and Nanchang, capital of the neighbouring Jiangxi Province, on Oct. 27, 2014. A four-day high-speed train test between Hangzhou and Nanchang was accomplished on Monday. The railway section that has been under test is part of the 931-kilometer Hangzhou-Changsha Railway, a key component of a greater rail network that eventually joins Shanghai in the east and Kunming in the southwest. [Photo: Xinhua/Han Chuanhao]





A high-speed railway train pulls off at the Jiangshan Station in Quzhou during a test run between Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, and Nanchang, capital of the neighbouring Jiangxi Province, on Oct. 27, 2014. A four-day high-speed train test between Hangzhou and Nanchang was accomplished on Monday. The railway section that has been under test is part of the 931-kilometer Hangzhou-Changsha Railway, a key component of a greater rail network that eventually joins Shanghai in the east and Kunming in the southwest. [Photo: Xinhua/Han Chuanhao] 





Two attendants are seen at the entrance of a high-speed railway train which pulls off at the Jiangshan Station in Quzhou during a test run between Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, and Nanchang, capital of the neighbouring Jiangxi Province, on Oct. 27, 2014. A four-day high-speed train test between Hangzhou and Nanchang was accomplished on Monday. The railway section that has been under test is part of the 931-kilometer Hangzhou-Changsha Railway, a key component of a greater rail network that eventually joins Shanghai in the east and Kunming in the southwest. [Photo: Xinhua/Han Chuanhao]





A high-speed train driver attends a train test that travels between Hangzhou, capital of east China's Zhejiang Province, and Nanchang, capital of the neighbouring Jiangxi Province, on Oct. 27, 2014. A four-day high-speed train test between Hangzhou and Nanchang was accomplished on Monday. The railway section that has been under test is part of the 931-kilometer Hangzhou-Changsha Railway, a key component of a greater rail network that eventually joins Shanghai in the east and Kunming in the southwest. [Photo: Xinhua/Han Chuanhao]

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Special high-speed rail tour lines set up for APEC *

Oct 28,2014

BEIJING, Oct. 28 (Xinhuanet) -- According to a statement by an official from the Beijing Railway Bureau issued on October 18, several high-speed railway tourist lines will be launched for Beijing residents during the APEC meetings.

The 6 tourism lines are designed by China Railway Travel Service Group to meet travelling needs for locals’ *APEC vacation*.

*The first line is a 5-day trip to Shanghai, Hangzhou, Suzhou, Wuxi and Nanjing. The second one is 4-day trip to Xi’an, Huashan Mountain and the Terracotta Army Museum. The third one is to Hefei and Jiuhua Mountain for 4 days. The fourth is a 7-day trip to Changsha, Shaoshan Mountain, Zhangjiajie, Huanglongdong Cave and Furong Town. The fifth is to Jinan, Taishan Mountain and Qufu for 4 days. And the sixth is a 5-day trip to Qingdao, Yantai, Weihai and Penglai.*

Additional railway tourist line options will be provided by China Railway Travel Service Group in the near future, providing transport to tourist locations in Chongqing municipality and to some cities in Henan and Anhui provinces.

(Source: china.org.cn)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's giant train makers expected to merge*

*28.10.2014*

China's top two train producers have been reported to be in merger talks in a bid to halt their unproductive rivalry and compete better with Western companies. Exporting Chinese technology is seen as key.





China's top train makers, CNR and CSR, are currently engaged in merger talks, state media reported Tuesday.

The official China Securities Journal claimed the firms had already set up working groups to discuss the details of the integration, which aimed at creating a giant able to compete globally with the likes of Germany's Siemens and Canada's Bombardier.

The two Chinese companies have been fierce rivals in selling their technology abroad, and analysts have argued a merger would enable them to profit from a joint technology base.

Moving fast

China succeeded in building the world's longest high-speed train network in less than a decade. Its leading train producers have frequently voiced their desire to become a larger technology exporter. CSR, for its part, said at Germany's Innotrans railway technology fair in mid-September that it was aiming to boost its activities on the European market.

*A merged CNR-CSR would have combined annual revenue of $32.7 billion (25.7 billion euros), based on 2013 company data.*

Profiting from an 80-billion-euro government investment program this year, *the two companies are expected to produce about 300 new high-speed trains annually. According to German news agency dpa, that is more than Deutsche Bahn's total ICE rolling stock.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DeVice

^
I prefer no merger. I call it as monopoly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> *Special high-speed rail tour lines set up for APEC *
> 
> Oct 28,2014
> 
> BEIJING, Oct. 28 (Xinhuanet) -- According to a statement by an official from the Beijing Railway Bureau issued on October 18, several high-speed railway tourist lines will be launched for Beijing residents during the APEC meetings.
> 
> The 6 tourism lines are designed by China Railway Travel Service Group to meet travelling needs for locals’ *APEC vacation*.
> 
> *The first line is a 5-day trip to Shanghai, Hangzhou, Suzhou, Wuxi and Nanjing. The second one is 4-day trip to Xi’an, Huashan Mountain and the Terracotta Army Museum. The third one is to Hefei and Jiuhua Mountain for 4 days. The fourth is a 7-day trip to Changsha, Shaoshan Mountain, Zhangjiajie, Huanglongdong Cave and Furong Town. The fifth is to Jinan, Taishan Mountain and Qufu for 4 days. And the sixth is a 5-day trip to Qingdao, Yantai, Weihai and Penglai.*
> 
> Additional railway tourist line options will be provided by China Railway Travel Service Group in the near future, providing transport to tourist locations in Chongqing municipality and to some cities in Henan and Anhui provinces.
> 
> (Source: china.org.cn)



Good opportunity to market China's world's best HSR technology. Pure politics without economics is lame and empty talk shop.

*Rail convergence goes on fast track*
_
_




A test-running bullet train at the Hami station in Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region. The high-speed railway from Lanzhou, Gansu province, to Urumqi, Xinjiang, is expected to go into service at the end of this year. [Provided to China Daily]

*China CNR, CSR merger to create strong global competitor, experts say*

The
impending merger of China's top trainmakers, China CNR and CSR Corp, will end the harmful price war between the two companies in overseas markets and give the merged entity a clear edge over other global peers, industry experts said on Tuesday.

The government has ordered the merger of CNR and CSR into one company to fuel robust growth, according to a Bloomberg report on Tuesday.

Both companies had suspended trading in their shares in Shanghai and Hong Kong stock exchanges on Monday and said they would make a major announcement within five working days.

*Wang Mengshu, an academic at the Chinese Academy of Engineering and an ardent supporter of the move, said the merger is not just about making a change, but a step to prevent unhealthy competition and aid the further development of China's rail and relevant industries.*

Bloomberg reported that details of the transaction are yet to be set, with China International Capital Corp said to be drafting the plan for merging the two companies' listed arms.

The merger of the listed units will create a company with $33.6 billion of sales and $1.44 billion net income in the past 12 months, according to data compiled by Bloomberg. China CNR Corp and CSR Corp have a combined market value of $26 billion in Hong Kong trading and employed 172,647 workers at the end of 2013.

Eager to grab more share in the overseas market, CNR and CSR have often been competing fiercely against each other to win orders. Examples of these include the 2011 locomotive project in Turkey, the electric locomotive bid in Argentina last year and projects in several other global markets.

*Though the Chinese trainmakers did not face much difficulty in surpassing the prices offered by peers from Europe, Canada, Japan and South Korea, they had to confront each other with even lower prices to win the order.*

*"The irrational competition between two Chinese counterparts squeezed profit margins and sometimes pushed them to fight for orders, a situation in which no profit could be earned," said Wang*.

CNR and CSR were initially part of China National Railway Locomotive and Rolling Stock Industry Co, the trainmaker under the defunct Ministry of Railways.

The ministry divided the company into two parts - CNR and CSR - in 2000, and they equally shared 40 train factories, part plants and research institutes owned by the parent company in accordance with their geographical location.

In the domestic market, the northern part of China is CNR's market focus, while the southern China market is seen as a CSR stronghold.

After operating high-speed trains in the domestic market for more than five years, China's high-speed trains and other advanced trains have become pillar items in the nation's high-tech product exports.

Feng Hao, a researcher at the Institute of Comprehensive Transportation at the National Development and Reform Commission, said the consolidation would boost export flexibility and the chances to win more overseas orders.

"The continued price war between the two companies has not only cut profits, but also affected China's ability to sell high-tech products such as high-speed trains and electric multiple-units in the global market," said Feng.

Thanks to big-ticket subway orders placed by Boston transport authorities last week, the share prices of CNR and CSR both rose on Friday, which also boosted the stock value of other rail-related companies in the past three days, including railway infrastructure construction, rail parts and new material companies.

*FACTBOX*

China North Locomotive and Rolling Stock Industry (Group) Corp (China CNR Corp)

Established in: 2008

Revenue in 2013: 97.24 billion yuan

Exports: 80 countries and regions

Listed in Shanghai (2009) and Hong Kong (2014) stock exchanges

Subsidiaries: 29

Employees: 89,000

Headquarters: Beijing

China South Locomotive & Rolling Stock Corp Ltd (China CSR Corp)

Established: 2007

Revenue in 2013: 97.9 billion yuan

Exports: 83 countries and regions

Listed in Shanghai and Hong Kong (2008) stock exchanges

Subsidiaries: 20

Employees: 91,000

Headquarters: Beijing

SOURCES: WEBSITES OF CHINA CSR AND CNR CORP

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

DeVice said:


> ^
> I prefer no merger. I call it as monopoly.



There is no point in having two Chinese train builders fight each other when bidding for contracts overseas，now that the domestic market is seeing a gradual slow-down。

A combined Chinese train maker will be even more competitive against foreign rivals。

The dozen or so of large state-owned steelmakers should take a page from the two trainmakers and merge to form 3-4 steel groups that are truly world champions。

*Train merger could be China’s ticket to elite club*

By Ethan Bilby

OCTOBER 29, 2014

_The author is a Reuters Breakingviews columnist. The opinions expressed are his own._

China’s bullet-train builders are on track for a tie-up that might help secure membership of an elite club. At first glance, merging CNR and CSR into a domestic monopoly sounds like a step backwards. But it would help China better compete against an oligopoly of big, rich-world rivals. For a growing superpower, that probably seems a good enough reason to bend the market norms.

CNR and CSR are already pretty large. They were the top two global manufacturers of rail vehicles by new sales in 2012, according to consultancy SCI Verkehr. Melding them together would make a behemoth with $32 billion of sales last year.

The combination, which Chinese state media said on Oct. 28 is under discussion, would also see an experiment with market forces come full circle. The formation of two train companies in the early 2000s – one in the north and one in the south – was a reformist move to bring competition to the industry. By contrast, this latest idea would give them power to dictate prices to China’s national rail operator.

The groups look evenly matched on paper. CSR made $8.1 billion in sales in the six months ending June, roughly 30 percent more than CNR. But their gross margins were similar, around 19 percent. Pooling research and development could save on costs and add 14 percent to last year’s combined earnings, Barclays estimates.

But China may have its eyes on a bigger prize. High-speed rail is more a global than domestic industry, and most countries only have one big supplier. Awkwardly, both Chinese rivals put in bids to build a line in California. Having two contenders for projects in a small club of companies like Siemens and Hitachi is distracting. A tie-up could help in the same way forming the trans-national airplane maker Airbus helped Europe compete with U.S. rival Boeing.

Should the union happen, Chinese steel groups, and municipal operators who buy trains, may lose out. Regulators would need to keep a close watch. But consumers are likely insulated, as train fares in China are tightly regulated anyway. If a combined group helps China compete abroad and become a credible, high-tech train maker, it might leave citizens better off.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*China Merging Trainmakers Adds to Pressure on Siemens*

By Alex Webb and Clement Tan October 28, 2014




Passengers board a Shenzhen to Guangzhou China Railway high-speed train at the Luohu railway station in Shenzhen, Guangdong province, China. China is expanding the world’s largest high-speed rail network to help sustain a three-decade economic boom. Photographer: Forbes Conrad/Bloomberg

China’s plan to merge its two biggest trainmakers may allow the country to win more overseas orders with improved and cheaper offerings, increasing pressure on rivals including Siemens AG, Alstom SA (ALO) and Bombardier Inc.

China’s State Council has ordered the merger of China Northern Locomotive & Rolling Stock Industry Group Corp. and southern counterpart CSR Group into one company, government officials involved in the transaction said yesterday. *The pair are already the world’s No. 1 and No. 2 in rail equipment, each getting more than 90 percent of their sales from China.*

“This would create a very strong global competitor,” said Ingo-Martin Schachel, a Frankfurt-based Commerzbank AG analyst who rates Siemens (SIE) shares hold. “It would heighten the need for consolidation among the western manufacturers.”

The increased competition from China comes at a time when manufacturers such as Germany’s Siemens and France’s Alstom are facing constrained public spending in their home markets. China is competing aggressively for overseas rail projects, targeting emerging markets such as Africa, Eastern Europe, Latin America and Southeast Asia. Premier Li Keqiang has touted the country’s rail equipment, engineering and construction companies during overseas trips, signing several deals along the way.

Last week, Boston awarded CNR a $567 million contract to supply trains for the city’s subway system, the first deal of its kind for a Chinese company in the U.S. CNR offered the cheapest price among five bidders and a little more than half of the bid by Montreal-based Bombardier. (BBD/B)

*European Woes*

Europe’s biggest engineering company Siemens this year unsuccessfully tried to combine its ailing train operations with Alstom’s transport business as part of an asset swap to buy the French company’s energy assets. Alstom instead sold energy assets to General Electric Co. and will receive the U.S. company’s rail-signaling unit in exchange.

Siemens’s transportation business, with about 6 billion euros ($7.6 billion) in annual revenue, has burdened profit at the Munich-based company since 2011 as delays to orders from German national rail operator Deutsche Bahn AG precipitated hundreds of millions of euros in charges. In contrast, Alstom’s transport arm, which makes products ranging from signalling equipment and trams to regional railcars and long-distance trains, has been reporting rising sales and profitability.

*High-Speed Competition*

The combined Chinese entity would have annual sales of $33.6 billion and a net income of $1.44 billion and also challenge the high-speed products of both Alstom and Siemens, which operate under the respective TGV and ICE brands in France and Germany.

China is expanding the world’s largest high-speed rail network to help sustain a three-decade economic boom. In December, CSR and China CNR (601299) won bids for 258 bullet trains worth as much as 44.3 billion yuan ($7.2 billion) to serve the growing network. CSR builds high-speed trains on its own and in a venture with Bombardier.

Representatives for Siemens and Bombardier declined to comment on the potential market impact of a merged Chinese trainmaker. Alstom couldn’t immediately be reached for comment.

Japanese trainmakers such as Hitachi Ltd. are also seeking orders abroad as demand for new railroads shrinks at home, where the population is falling. Hitachi, described on its website as “the key player” in the Shinkansen bullet train, said in December it was working on new rail orders that could lead it to consider a plant in Germany or expansion of a facility that it’s building in Newton Aycliffe, England, following successful contract bids in the U.K.

*Merger Details*

Details of the Chinese merger are yet to be set, and China International Capital Corp. is drafting a plan for combining the two companies’ listed arms, said the officials, who asked not to be identified as they are not authorized to speak to the media.

China CNR Corp. (6199) and CSR Corp. (1766), the two listed entities of the trainmakers, have a combined market value of $26 billion based on their last trading prices in Hong Kong. The two had 172,647 workers at the end of last year, the data show. The two companies said Oct. 27 they will make a “major” announcement within five working days.

While European spending on infrastructure projects has been sluggish, other markets are set to boost investments, Nicholas Heymann, a New York-based William Blair & Co. analyst, said in an Oct. 21 telephone interview.

“Emerging markets have surged,” he said. “People are gassed up about South America, that’s tangible and real.” India plans to spend $93 billion over 15 years to upgrade and modernize infrastructure, he said.

The increased competition from China may also force the likes of Siemens to develop new offerings and invest more in research and development.

Heymann said he met with Siemens’s representatives in September and was disappointed by the products the German company showed him.

“I said to them ‘It’s really nice of you to spend two hours with me, but where the hell is the beef in the burger?’”

To contact the reporters on this story: Alex Webb in Munich at awebb25@bloomberg.net; Clement Tan in Hong Kong at ctan297@bloomberg.net

To contact the editors responsible for this story: Anand Krishnamoorthy at anandk@bloomberg.net; Simon Thiel at sthiel1@bloomberg.net Simon Thiel, Christopher Jasper

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

The *Chengdu-Mianyang-Leshan HSR* in Sichuan Province to open for passengers soon：






Length：312km 
Stations：21
Operating speed：300km/h

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

The National Development and Reform Commission approved on 30.10.2014 the constructions of three new railways：

（1）the Lhasa-Nyingchi segment of the Sichuan-Tibet Railway
（2）the Datong-Zhangjiakou High-Speed Railway(HSR)
（3）the West Inner Mongolian to Central China rail corridor for transport of coal

all for a total investment of 250 billion yuan($40.7 billion)。

Work to start immediately.

发改委再批3条铁路项目 总投资额达2476.3亿元|铁路项目|国家发改委_凤凰资讯

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Lhasa-Nyingchi Railway：






Right along south bank of the Yaluzangbu River and the LOC。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Faster Changsha link by year end*

_2014-11-03 08:58

Shanghai DailyWeb Editor: Qian Ruisha
_
A new high-speed rail link between Shanghai and Changsha in central China's Hunan Province will open before the end of the year, the Shanghai Railway Bureau said over the weekend.

This will cut the high-speed journey between the two cities from seven hours to five, said officials.

And it will be about 10 hours faster than the K533, K137 and K1373 standard train services making the journey.

The 931-kilometer section of line between Changsha and Hangzhou in Zhejiang Province is part of the Shanghai-Kunming High-Speed Railway. That will become fully operational in 2017.

The new section will connect with the Shanghai-Hangzhou High-Speed Railway by the year end, providing a faster link between the middle of China and the Yangtze River Delta, said officials.

The section will pass through Zhejiang, Jiangxi and Hunan provinces.

While the trains can reach 350 kilometers per hour, the operational speed will be limited to 300km/h, said the bureau.

The bureau ran test operations on part of the section between Hangzhou and Nanchang in Jiangxi Province between July and late October.

And a two-month training program has begun for 415 crew members and 1,800 engineers who will be operating the new section, the bureau said.

As another section of the Shanghai-Kunming High-Speed Railway, the Nanchang-Changsha High-Speed Railway, went into operation on September 16.

China has the world's longest high-speed railway network, which covered a distance of 10,000km of track by the end of 2013.

Seven more lines are scheduled to be complete before the end of the year, Xinhua news agency said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Qingdao-Yantai-Weihai-Rongcheng Intercity Railway to Open Soon
*
CRH2 bullet trains test run in Shandong Province, Eastern China.











----------
xinhuanet

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*Zhengzhou-Kaifeng Intercity Railway Ready to Roll 
*
CRH380A tests run in Henan Province, Central China.











---------------------
people.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*Xinjiang high-speed railway to start this month*

A high-speed rail line connecting Urumqi, capital of Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, and the region's Hami Prefecture will begin operations on *November 16*, China Railway Corporation (CRC) announced on Wednesday.

It is part of the 1,776-kilometer Lanzhou-Xinjiang high-speed railway that stretches across Northwest China's Gansu Province, Qinghai Province and Xinjiang.

The bullet trains will initially run at a speed of about 200 kilometers per hour. Travel time between Urumqi and Hami will be reduced from five to around three hours.

China started building the 530-kilometer rail link in January 2010. 

The rest of the Lanzhou-Xinjiang railway will be in operation by the end of 2014.

*"The high-speed railway will further improve travel conditions for all ethnic groups in Xinjiang. It will also facilitate the economic and social development in the autonomous region," *the CRC said in a statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *Xinjiang high-speed railway to start this month*
> 
> A high-speed rail line connecting Urumqi, capital of Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region, and the region's Hami Prefecture will begin operations on *November 16*, China Railway Corporation (CRC) announced on Wednesday.
> 
> It is part of the 1,776-kilometer Lanzhou-Xinjiang high-speed railway that stretches across Northwest China's Gansu Province, Qinghai Province and Xinjiang.
> 
> The bullet trains will initially run at a speed of about 200 kilometers per hour. Travel time between Urumqi and Hami will be reduced from five to around three hours.
> 
> China started building the 530-kilometer rail link in January 2010.
> 
> The rest of the Lanzhou-Xinjiang railway will be in operation by the end of 2014.
> 
> *"The high-speed railway will further improve travel conditions for all ethnic groups in Xinjiang. It will also facilitate the economic and social development in the autonomous region," *the CRC said in a statement.
> 
> View attachment 146365

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## kawaraj

it so like Japan in North Japan, hard working people.

Good achievement of China, I wonder why Japan and China is not united for building high speed rail system in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Aepsilons

cirr said:


> *China's giant train makers expected to merge*
> 
> *28.10.2014*
> 
> China's top two train producers have been reported to be in merger talks in a bid to halt their unproductive rivalry and compete better with Western companies. Exporting Chinese technology is seen as key.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China's top train makers, CNR and CSR, are currently engaged in merger talks, state media reported Tuesday.
> 
> The official China Securities Journal claimed the firms had already set up working groups to discuss the details of the integration, which aimed at creating a giant able to compete globally with the likes of Germany's Siemens and Canada's Bombardier.
> 
> The two Chinese companies have been fierce rivals in selling their technology abroad, and analysts have argued a merger would enable them to profit from a joint technology base.
> 
> Moving fast
> 
> China succeeded in building the world's longest high-speed train network in less than a decade. Its leading train producers have frequently voiced their desire to become a larger technology exporter. CSR, for its part, said at Germany's Innotrans railway technology fair in mid-September that it was aiming to boost its activities on the European market.
> 
> *A merged CNR-CSR would have combined annual revenue of $32.7 billion (25.7 billion euros), based on 2013 company data.*
> 
> Profiting from an 80-billion-euro government investment program this year, *the two companies are expected to produce about 300 new high-speed trains annually. According to German news agency dpa, that is more than Deutsche Bahn's total ICE rolling stock.*




A wise strategic decision. Good to see the success of Chinese HSR !


----------



## cirr

Permanent magnet synchronous motor（PMSM）traction system for a new generation of HSR trains：






passed ground tests with commercial operations set for 2017：

http://www.sn.xinhuanet.com/2014-11/06/c_1113139684.htm

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ljlovermb

Genesis said:


> what the hell is wrong with you. For rich people? This is for the basic worker. can you not do math? Cnelio already posted the price and average income.
> 
> All my relatives earn more than 10,000 rmb a month, some way more, taking a train is like taking a cab, but they got cars, and they all live in the same province as our grandparents and parents.
> 
> I sometimes take the rails if I got time, but usually I don't so only took it that one time. Also not in China as much as I want to.
> 
> a 300 to 600 ticket is not a big amount, even for factory workers, who usually earn 2,500-3000 as a minimum.
> 
> You do know maids at Shanghai go for as high as 20,000+ rmb a month and even the lower end ones go for 3,000 as a part time maid.
> 
> 
> WE ARE NOT VIETNAM, we beat Vietnam not by having more people but we are 4+ times your per capita, and more if we take into account your population is way less, so the number is a more diluted as a result.



greate! Don't put Chinese imagine as so poor as Vietnam well


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

kawaraj said:


> it so like Japan in North Japan, hard working people.
> 
> Good achievement of China, I wonder why Japan and China is not united for building high speed rail system in the world.


 
We're knife throwing at each other geopolitically, it's hard to find a mecanism for cooperation, China and Japn both want to sell their own high speed trains into the market unless if China-Japan form a consortium such as Airbus style, otherwise it's mostl likely one will compete against other.

These Uyghurs ladies are so lovely, hope Xinjiang region's economy will catch up the coastal cities soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Nanchang-Ganzhou HSR got approved 
*
Jiangxi Province, Central China. 

Total length: 419.6 km
Design speed: 250 km/h
Cost: 50.75 billion yuan
Construction: 5 years

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

Subway lines opened in 2014:






27 lines totalling 490.4km

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*China to build five railway lines costing $25bn*
18 November 2014 | By Joe Quirke

*China’s National Development and Reform Commission has approved the construction of five railway lines worth a total of $25bn. *

The lines will be in Gansu and Inner Mongolia, near China’s northern border with Russia, the southern provinces of Guangdong and Guangxi and the central province of Sichuan. 

China Railway Corporation, the national operator, has said it will raise its annual investment by $3.3bn to $120bn in 2014 to increase it build programme. 

Gary Wong, an analyst at Guotai Junan Securities, said some of the investments approved by the end of this year might be implemented next year and the year after. He told the _South China Morning Post_ that it would be difficult to maintain this level of investment in the longer term because of the sector’s heavy debts. 

China Railway inherited $460bn worth of debt from its predecessor, the Ministry of Railways, much of it denominated in construction bonds. 

In August the government announced that it would allow rail companies to generate income from property development and the construction of hubs to connect with local bus and taxi service, and that it would aim to attract private investment. 

The Development Commission recently approved infrastructure projects worth $113bn. 

The newly approved infrastructure and rail projects are expected to bolster growth and investment in China’s slowing economy, which has declined to 7.3% this quarter, the lowest since the financial crisis in 2007.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*China masters core technology of high-speed train *

China has independently created core components of a high speed train, a breakthrough in the effort to make manufacturing of this type of train fully Chinese.

China CNR Corporation (CNR) said on Tuesday that the company has successfully produced two core components, a traction electric driver and a network control system, through independent research and development.

The company's CRH5A train model equipped with the two parts will soon finish its 5,000 km-test, the last testing stage, in north China's Harbin, CNR said.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

The Nanchang-Hangzhou section of Hu-Kun (Shanghai-Kunming) high speed railway will start operation by the end of this year. *No visible joints can be found along the 350-kilometer track, which is set to serve the highest speed of 582 kilometers per hour. Trains will run on the track smoothly with no noisy sound.*

Xiangtang welding workshop in Nanchang is one of the 11 welding workshops for railway tracks in China. Welding work of 1,254 kilometers’ track of the Hu-kun high speed rail line is done by this workshop.

Five 100-meter-long tracks will be firstly joined to form a 500-meter-long track through welding, and then workers will transport these longer tracks to the construction site and weld them to a seamless track lying along the rail line.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Kiss_of_the_Dragon

Interesting, live in less expensive region and use high speed train for work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Kiss_of_the_Dragon said:


> Interesting, live in less expensive region and use high speed train for work



The first high-speed commuter train started operating several days ago between Beijing and Langfang，Hebei Province。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

*China is successful in Malaysian High Speed Rail*

According to Shanghai's National Business Daily, on Nov. 30, CSR Zhuahou Electric Locomotive was successful in a high-speed locomotive bid in Kuala Lumpur, several days after CNR signed an agreement with ERL, a Malaysian airport express transport firm, for the procurement of 24 locomotives.

Industry insiders regard these two deals as the forerunner to more deals to come.

Since entering the Malaysian market in 2010, CSR Zhuahou Electric Locomotive has landed six orders totaling 8 billion yuan (US$1.3 billion) in supplying 98 locomotives to Malaysia.

The high-speed locomotives developed by CSR Zhuahou Electric Locomotive will run along the airport express route at 160 km/h following their delivery starting in late May 2016.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Hangzhou-Changsha HSR* to open next Wednesday 10.12.2014。

G85 will be the fastest train between the two cities and also between Shanghai and Guangzhou：

Hangzhou-Changsha
Total length: 933 km
Fastest train: G85 - 3 hours and 36 minutes

Shanghai-Guangzhou
Total length: 1799 km
Fastest train: G85 - 6 hours and 51 minutes

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

*Construction begins on Chengdu-Ya'an section of Sichuan-Tibet railway *

Work began on the rail line from Chengdu, capital of southwest Sichuan Province to Ya'an, a city in the province on Saturday.

The 42-km Chengdu-Ya'an section is an important part of the Sichuan-Tibet railway, and will have a journey time of about eight hours from Chengdu to Lhasa, capitals of Sichuan the Tibet .

Transport is a bottleneck for tourism in Tibet and currently, there is no direct railway service between the two cities. After completion, the Sichuan-Tibet railway will connect with the Qinghai-Tibet railway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobsm

China opens 32 high-speed rail routes in grand expansion — RT Business

China opens 32 high-speed rail routes in grand expansion
Published time: December 09, 2014 13:46

China is launching 32 high-speed train routes on December 10. The network extension includes a link between the biggest city Shanghai and the manufacturing hub of Guangzhou right next to Hong Kong.

The 1106-mile route cuts the journey time down to 6 hours and 51 minutes, instead of the 16 hours it previously took. New bullet train lines are part of the government’s plan to double the size of the domestic rail network.

China has the world’s largest high-speed rail network, which keeps the growing population and economy connected. The country’s two largest train makers are in the process of merging to create a more competitive company, both internationally and domestically, reports in October said.

The world’s fastest passenger train is also in China - the Shanghai Maglev Train can reach speeds of over 430 kilometers (260 miles) per hour.

Authorities in China have big dreams for the transport network, envisioning links with Asian neighbors, Russia and even the United States and the United Kingdom.

China’s ambition could be curbed by a string of cancelled contracts. In October, Mexico unexpectedly cancelled a $3.75 billion bullet train deal with China, only two days after awarding the contract. The proposed 210-kilometer (130-mile) railway would link Mexico City with the central manufacturing hub of Queretaro. Another setback was in Thailand, where Chinese state companies were slated to develop a high speed rail network.

Devastating high-speed passenger train crashes in China in 2011 that killed 40, and in 2008 that left 90 dead have drawn critics to the project.

However, Chinese trains will arrive in the US before any tracks, as one of the two biggest state-owned train makers, China CNR Corp, has sold 284 cars to Boston’s metro in a $537 million contract. 

_____________________


Its funny how they keep harping on the 2011 accident, but never mention this:

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/24/b...crash-rail-system-has-good-safety-record.html



> While the crash is still talked about in China today, statistics suggest that China’s high-speed trains have actually proved to be one of the world’s safest transportation systems so far.





> Comparing the 40 deaths in the crash two years ago to the number of Chinese high-speed train trips completed without loss of life over the last several years suggests that the trains have been exceptionally safe overall, said Arnold I. Barnett, a mathematician at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology who is one of the world’s best-known experts on aviation safety statistics.
> 
> “Chinese high-speed rail has so far established a mortality-risk level that equals or exceeds that of the world’s safest airlines,” Mr. Barnett wrote in an e-mail.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bolo

bobsm said:


> China opens 32 high-speed rail routes in grand expansion — RT Business
> 
> China opens 32 high-speed rail routes in grand expansion
> Published time: December 09, 2014 13:46
> 
> China is launching 32 high-speed train routes on December 10. The network extension includes a link between the biggest city Shanghai and the manufacturing hub of Guangzhou right next to Hong Kong.
> 
> The 1106-mile route cuts the journey time down to 6 hours and 51 minutes, instead of the 16 hours it previously took. New bullet train lines are part of the government’s plan to double the size of the domestic rail network.
> 
> China has the world’s largest high-speed rail network, which keeps the growing population and economy connected. The country’s two largest train makers are in the process of merging to create a more competitive company, both internationally and domestically, reports in October said.
> 
> The world’s fastest passenger train is also in China - the Shanghai Maglev Train can reach speeds of over 430 kilometers (260 miles) per hour.
> 
> Authorities in China have big dreams for the transport network, envisioning links with Asian neighbors, Russia and even the United States and the United Kingdom.
> 
> China’s ambition could be curbed by a string of cancelled contracts. In October, Mexico unexpectedly cancelled a $3.75 billion bullet train deal with China, only two days after awarding the contract. The proposed 210-kilometer (130-mile) railway would link Mexico City with the central manufacturing hub of Queretaro. Another setback was in Thailand, where Chinese state companies were slated to develop a high speed rail network.
> 
> Devastating high-speed passenger train crashes in China in 2011 that killed 40, and in 2008 that left 90 dead have drawn critics to the project.
> 
> However, Chinese trains will arrive in the US before any tracks, as one of the two biggest state-owned train makers, China CNR Corp, has sold 284 cars to Boston’s metro in a $537 million contract.
> 
> _____________________
> 
> 
> Its funny how they keep harping on the 2011 accident, but never mention this:
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/24/b...crash-rail-system-has-good-safety-record.html


Except it wasn't a high speed train.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Hangzhou-Changsha HSR put into operation today
*
The Hangzhou-Changsha HSR, a section of the Shanghai-Kunming HSR, has been put into operation today(10.12.2014). The travel time between the two cities(distance 933 km) is cut to 3 hours and 36 minutes.

Bullet train services are also launched between Shanghai and Guangzhou today. It takes 6 hours and 51 minutes for the fastest train cover the 1799km between the two cities.

G85 Shanghai-Guangzhou high speed train






G85 picks up passengers at Hangzhou station





Xinhuanet

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Lanxin high-speed railway conducts test run*

*The Lanxin (Lanzhou-Urumqi) High-Speed Railway crosses a vast expanse of the Gobi Desert and windy areas -- a major technical feat -- and is the first high-speed railway of Xinjiang Uygur autonomous region.

With this railway, travel time between Lanzhou,capital of Gansu province and Urumqi,capital of Xinjiang will be cut from the current 21 hours to 8 hours or less.

The operation of the new line will complement the current railway networks and greatly improve Xinjiang's transport capabilities to Central Asian and European countries and strengthen its role of being the transportation hub along the Silk Road Economic Belt.
*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Grand opening of Nanning East Railway Station on December 26 *
*













*

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Jlaw

bolo said:


> Except it wasn't a high speed train.


True. The unfortunate incident did not involve a high speed train.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

cirr said:


> *Grand opening of Nanning East Railway Station on December 26
> 
> View attachment 175104
> 
> 
> View attachment 175105
> 
> 
> View attachment 175106
> *


 
I am curious....what the hell does *nanzningz dunghcan* mean?


----------



## JonSnow

Edison Chen said:


> I am curious....what the hell does *nanzningz dunghcan* mean?


It's Zhuang language, having the same meaning of "Nanningdong Railway Station"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Edison Chen

JonSnow said:


> It's Zhuang language, having the same meaning of "Nanningdong Railway Station"



Thanks for enlightening me. I should have thought about it's Zhuang.


----------



## cirr

*Qianjiang-Zhangjiajie-Changde Railway, December 16th 2014
*
Construction has begun on Qianjiang-Zhangjiajie-Changde Railway in Hunan Province, Central China.

Length: 339 KM
Speed: 200 km/h
Construction: 5.5 years






--------------
chinadaily

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Xinjiang's High-Speed Rail Receives 167,000 Passengers in One Month *

The first high-speed rail link in northwest China's Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region celebrates one month of operations on Tuesday, having carried 167,000 passengers.

The daily passenger flow reached 5,600. Visitors to Turpan by rail, went up 30 to 50 percent on year, said Chen Shuguo, director of the tourism bureau of Turpan.

The 530-km line became operational on November 16, slashing travel time between the regional capital of Urumqi and the eastern city of Hami by half to three hours.

With a designed speed of over 200 km per hour, the line is part of the 1,776-km Lanxin high-speed railway linking Urumqi with Lanzhou, capital of northwestern province of Gansu, which will be put into service by the end of this year.

(Xinhua News Agency December 16, 2014)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bobsm

Belgrade-Budapest high-speed rail ready in 2017

Belgrade-Budapest high-speed rail ready in 2017 

17 December 2014


Serbia reached an agreement Tuesday with China for the construction of a high speed railway between Belgrade and Budapest.

Serbian Prime Minister Aleksandar Vucic and Chinese Minister of Transport of the People's Republic of China Yang Chuantang met at the summit of government officials from China and countries in Central and Eastern Europe.

A statement released Tuesday said that Vucic and Chuantang had agreed on the details of the project including the timetable for research which is to be completed by June 2015, as well as on the means to finance the project and on the date for completing the project which is set for June 2017. Negotiations for the project began on Vucic's visit to the People's Republic of China in September 2014.

The high-speed railway is to run on a double track for rolling stock that can travel at 124 miles per hour (200 kilometers per hour). 

Chinese Prime Minister Li Keqiang is expected to hold talks with Vucic and his Hungarian counterpart Viktor Orban about high-speed train construction. 

Sixteen nations were represented at the summit, including many of the former Yugoslav states, the Baltic countries and EU members Poland, Hungary and the Czech Republic.

The initiative is part of Serbia's plan to become China's gateway to the Balkans and to Europe.

The summit was initiated three years ago in Budapest, and meetings were held in Warsaw in April 2012 and in Bucharest in November of last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*Construction of Lhasa-Nyingchi railway begins*

Work on a railway that will link Lhasa, capital of Tibet Autonomous Region, and Nyingchi, in the east of the region, has started, according to China Railway Corp. on Friday.

According to the plan approved by the National Development and Reform Commission, the Lhasa to Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet railway will stretch for 402 kilometers from Nyingchi to Xierong.

The project will cost 36.6 billion yuan (US$6 billion) and take seven years to complete. State-owned China Railway Corp. will build and operate the line.

*The Qinghai-Tibet railway began operation in 2006, introducing rail transportation into Tibet for the first time in history. The railway links Xining, capital of Qinghai Province, with Lhasa.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> *Construction of Lhasa-Nyingchi railway begins*
> 
> Work on a railway that will link Lhasa, capital of Tibet Autonomous Region, and Nyingchi, in the east of the region, has started, according to China Railway Corp. on Friday.
> 
> According to the plan approved by the National Development and Reform Commission, the Lhasa to Nyingchi section of the Sichuan-Tibet railway will stretch for 402 kilometers from Nyingchi to Xierong.
> 
> The project will cost 36.6 billion yuan (US$6 billion) and take seven years to complete. State-owned China Railway Corp. will build and operate the line.
> 
> *The Qinghai-Tibet railway began operation in 2006, introducing rail transportation into Tibet for the first time in history. The railway links Xining, capital of Qinghai Province, with Lhasa.*



The constructions of the Sichuan（Chuan-Zang railway）and Yunnan（Dian-Zang railway）ends of this rail，especially the latter since it is already at the Yunnan-Tibet border，should also be sped up。

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Harbin-Mudanjiang intercity railway, December 15th 2014
*
Construction has begun on Harbin-Mudanjiang intercity railway 

Length: 293 km
Speed: 250 km/h
Construction: 4.5 years

chinadaily

*Cheng-Mian-Le intercity high-speed railway officially open on December 20th 2014 
*
The 314 km Cheng-Mian-Le(Mianyang-Chengdu-Leshan) intercity high-speed railway has officially open today in Sichuan Province, Southwest China.





---------
xinhuanet

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China starts construction on new high-speed railway *

English.news.cn 2014-12-20 14:32:57

China starts construction on new high-speed railway - Xinhua | English.news.cn

BEIJING, Dec. 20 (Xinhua) -- The China Railway Corporation announced on Saturday that construction on a new high-speed line has commenced in east China's Jiangxi Province.

*The new passenger line, which will stretch for 419 kilometers and run through more than 10 cities and counties, will link provincial capital Nanchang with Ganzhou city in the province*, the company said.

Upon completion, the line will also connect to a number of other high-speed railway lines that crisscross the province including the *Nanchang-Jiujiang High-speed Railway* and the national high-speed railway arteries including the *Beijing-Kowloon* and *Shanghai-Kunming* routes.

The new railway will increase passenger transportation capacity in the eastern provinces of Jiangxi and Fujian, and between China's eastern regions with the central and western regions, the company said.

However, it did not reveal the project's completion date or planned costs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China completes first high-speed train through karst region*

By PTI | 21 Dec, 2014, 04.50PM IST

BEIJING: China's first high-speed railway network spanning 857 km through the country's southwest karst regions was completed today. 

The railway network linking Guiyang, capital of landlocked mountainous province of Guizhou, with south China's economic powerhouse Guangzhou, is expected to become operational by next week. 

Guizhou has the world's most typical karst plateau landscape, which was inducted as a UNESCO World Heritage Site in 2007. 

Karst topography is a landscape formed from the dissolution of soluble rocks such as limestone. 

Stretching through the complicated karst clusters, the railway had half of its length run through 238 tunnels, two of which are more than 14 km long, said Zhang Jianbo, general manager of the Guiyang-Guangzhou High-Speed Railway Co. 

It took builders four years to drill through the two longest tunnels. 

Construction was often disrupted by breaking rocks, rupture of strata and water infiltration, Zhang said. 

The construction company applied for six national patents covering their shockproof technology which was adopted to reduce the vibration that occurs when a train travelling at 250 km/hour runs through mountain tunnels, state-run Xinhua news agency reported. 

"Technology and machinery engineering developed for building the Guiyang-Guangzhou high-speed railway represents the country's new-generation innovation in tunnel engineering," said Wang Mengshu, a tunnel expert with the Chinese Academy of Engineering. 

China has about 10,000 km of high speed train services in different parts of the country.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Birth of an industrial giant*
China Daily, December 22, 2014




A high-speed train speeding up during its journey from Beijing to Shanghai.[Provided to China Daily] 


China's plan to merge its two railway vehicle manufacturers CNR Corp and CSR Corp into one conglomerate will create an industrial giant which will provide a significant boost to the country's export sector.

The planned marriage, which will end what had become a harmful price war between the two companies, is expected to create the world's biggest train manufacturer by sales, one which is capable of supplying bullet trains, light rail vehicles and subway cars to markets around the world.

Li Jun, deputy chief engineer of CNR's Changchun Railway Vehicle Co, its bullet train and electric multiple-unit train subsidiary, says the new integrated group will have a clear edge over global rivals by being able to optimize the two companies' technology edge, human capital and production capacity.

CNR and CSR often found themselves competing against each other for overseas orders, examples of which included a contract to build a high-speed rail line to connect Turkey's two largest cities (won by CSR) and the largest export contract of main line passenger trains to Argentina (won by CNR).

Though the Chinese train makers were rarely underbid by competitors from Europe, Canada, Japan and South Korea, they often had to confront each other on price to win international contracts.

"The domestic market for high-speed trains is pretty saturated, so the merger will prevent unhealthy competition and help in the further development of China's rail industry and the sectors associated with it," Li says.

CNR, CSR and a team from China Capital Investment Group submitted the first draft of the merger plan earlier this month to the State Council, which will see CSR issuing shares to amalgamate with CNR.

However, a lot of work still lies ahead on various aspects of the deal, such as sorting out duplication of construction operations and other overcapacity, which have raised concerns about how the new company will be managed economically and efficiently.

Wang Mengshu, an academic at the Chinese Academy of Engineering and an ardent supporter of the move, said that in future China is likely to ship more of its railway capacity overseas, in particular to emerging markets.

Meanwhile, it will also look for sustainable partnerships to invest in new plants and maintenance centers across the world to grow its global market share.

CNR and CSR were previously part of China National Railway Locomotive and Rolling Stock Industry Co, owned by the now-defunct Ministry of Railways.

The ministry divided the company into two parts in 2000, with each given 40 train factories, part plants and research institutes, still owned by the parent company.

"There are enough resources available to allow the new group to offer the whole package of services needed to complete any international project, including infrastructure construction, building and designing the vehicles, maintenance and professional training for local staff if they expand overseas," says Wang.

Wang says it would be logical for the combined company to transfer any surplus production capacity to Latin America, Africa and Southeast Asia over the next five years, markets with huge demand for modern railway networks, training institutes and industrial foundations.

The merger will create a new company with assets of more than 300 billion yuan ($48.31 billion), a combined market value of $26 billion, and 180,000 workers.

With each of their technological and engineering capabilities advancing rapidly, the railway enterprises have gradually discovered that projects in developing nations can no longer satisfy their growing ambitions.

At the end of last year, China had a high-speed rail network of more than 10,000 kilometers, far exceeding any other country and larger than the network in the entire European Union, the World Bank said in a report released in July.

"The new group will be more confident to knock on the doors of developed countries that once did not take China's railway products very seriously," says Feng Hao, a rail transportation researcher at the National Development and Reform Commission, the top economic planning agency.

"Chinese railway products not only offer significant price advantages, but after years of working in close cooperation with State-owned rail construction project providers, their technologies and experience are on par with anything in Germany and Canada, for instance," says Feng.

Feng says the government has now prioritized the export of its rail industry, and developed countries such as the United Kingdom and the United States have shown strong interest in allowing Chinese rail companies to become involved in the servicing and upgrading of their rail infrastructure, working alongside local companies.

Wang Xianhong, the deputy Party secretary of Changchun, says a Russian delegation is due to visit soon to discuss cooperative details on a recently signed deal to build a 770-km high-speed line connecting Moscow and Kazan, a city on the Volga River.

Under the agreement, signed in September, the line will form the initial section of a railway stretching all the way to Beijing, with completion scheduled for 2018, in time for the World Cup soccer finals in Russia. Kazan is one of the host cities.

After being halted for more than 11 years, a new 460-kilometer rail road between Kunming and Hekou, a border county close to Vietnam in Yunnan province, began to operate on Nov 10 to replace the previous Yunnan-Vietnam Railway. That railway line was China's first international railway line, built by the French government in the early 1900s.

Starting construction in 2009, the project was carried out by the China Railway First Group Co and the China Railway No 5 Engineering Group Co, with a total investment of 6.93 billion yuan from the former ministry of railways, which was renamed as the China Railway Corp in 2013.

Within its medium- and long-term economic plans, China has also included another three huge rail lines that will link the country to Southeast Asian nations, and engineers have already started preliminary work on the network, according to China Railway Corp.

The lines would start in Kunming, the capital of Yunnan province, and connect Laos, Vietnam, Cambodia, Myanmar, Thailand, Malaysia and Singapore, linking with the southern part of the ambitious Trans-Asian Railway first proposed in the 1960s.

The network agreement was signed by 18 countries in 2006 and was highlighted within a blueprint for connectivity at the recent APEC conference held in Beijing.

The huge network aims to provide a continuous 14,000-kilometer rail link between Singapore and Istanbul in Turkey, with possible onward connections to Europe and Africa, according to the United Nations Economic and Social Commission for Asia and the Pacific.

Zhao Jian, a professor of rail transportation at Beijing Jiaotong University, said the opportunities expected from the plans could be huge for China's soon-to-be formed CNR/CSR rail conglomerate.

*Factbox*

China North Locomotive and Rolling Stock Industry (Group) Corp (CNR Corp)

Established: 2008

Revenue in 2013: 97.24 billion yuan

Overseas markets: 80 countries and regions

Status: Listed on the

Shanghai and Hong Kong stock exchanges

Subsidiaries: 29

Employees: 89,000

Headquarters: Beijing

China South Locomotive & Rolling Stock Corp Ltd (CSR Corp)

Established: 2007

Revenue in 2013: 97.9 billion yuan

Overseas markets: 83 countries and regions

Status: Listed on Shanghai and Hong Kong stock exchanges

Subsidiaries: 20

Employees: 91,000

Headquarters: Beijing

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*New record set for China's train ticket sales*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2014-12-22 9:36:58

*China sold more than 9.56 million train tickets on Friday, a new high for daily sales, as people rushed to book tickets home before the Spring Festival.*

The official ticket-selling website, 12306.cn, saw a record high of *29.7 billion* page views on Friday, the Institute of Computing Technology under the China Academy of Railway Sciences said Sunday.

*A total of 5.64 million tickets, or 59 percent of the total, were sold online on the same day, also hitting a historic high.*

At present, train tickets are available on the website 60 days ahead of the actual traveling date. On Friday, people can get tickets for February 16, 2015, three days ahead of the Spring Festival.

Spring Festival, or China's lunar new year, is the most important traditional festival for family reunions. A week-long holiday will start on February 18.

The institute, which is responsible for the daily operations and monitoring of 12306.cn, said online sales dropped to 4.58 million on Saturday and might further fall to around 4 million on Sunday.

***

Peoples' republic. Peoples' HSR.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*China's high-speed rail traffic to grow within 20 years*

*Updated: 2014-12-20 10:04
*
*(Xinhua)*

BEIJING -- By focusing on passenger needs, and efficient operations, China's high-speed rail (HSR) traffic is expected to continue rapid growth over the coming two decades, said a World Bank paper.

China has the world's largest HSR network, but passenger numbers have been the subject of debate.

A World Bank paper released Friday finds initial traffic volumes are promising, with traffic growing from 128 million trips in 2008 to 672 million trips in 2013. In 2013, China's high-speed rail lines carried more passenger-kilometers (214 billion) than the rest of the world combined, about 2.5 times the volume in Japan and four times the volume in France.

China is a very large country with a high population density, widely spaced large cities, and economic rebalancing strategies go for the long-term success of HSR.

A survey by the World Bank, China Railway Corporation and the Third Railway Survey and Design Institute indicates that a large proportion of high-speed train passengers are between the ages of 25 and 55, with many using the HSR for business travel.

The survey shows the average income of high-speed train passengers was 35 to 50 percent higher than that of conventional train passengers.

"Understanding and addressing passenger needs are critical to achieving the full impact of the HSR network. While initial results are encouraging, HSR remains a major investment that requires high traffic density to be justified economically and financially," said Gerald Ollivier, a World Bank senior transport specialist and co-author of the paper.

"This can be achieved by working closely with cities to develop areas around stations in a way that leverages the gain in accessibility that HSR provides," Ollivier said.

It is important to optimize train frequencies and city pairing, introduce flexible ticket prices reflecting peak and off-peak periods, and introduce convenient e-ticketing services. "By focusing on these aspects, and on the efficient and effective operation of the network, HSR in China can continue to experience substantial growth for many years to come," he added.

The World Bank has provided loans to support six railway projects in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## bobsm

China releases design specifications for high-speed railway - Xinhua | English.news.cn

China releases design specifications for high-speed railway 

English.news.cn 2014-12-22 20:32:37 


BEIJING, Dec. 22 (Xinhua) -- The National Railway Administration (NRA) on Monday officially unveiled the country's first design specification standards for high-speed rail links.

"These specifications are fundamental and important technical requirements," said the NRA in a statement.

The administration laid down standards for nearly 20 fields involved in the design and construction of lines for bullet trains running at a speed of 250-350 kilometers per hour.

Safety is among the top priorities. Railway construction firms were also asked to reduce pollution and to work in a more "greener" way.

The NRA's specifications come from domestic experience as well as advice from foreign experts.

China has seen rapid development in the construction of high-speed railways and it is now eyeing selling equipment and technology it has developed to foreign markets.

Last week, China and Thailand inked a memorandum of understanding (MoU)on railway cooperation, agreeing to jointly build Thailand's first standard-gauge railway line, which will stretch for over 800 kilometers.

Driven by its "go abroad" ambitions, Chinese railway enterprises are reportedly seeking more opportunities abroad.

Taking effect on Feb. 1, 2015, the specifications will lay a solid foundation for railway enterprises to explore the overseas market, according to the NRA statement.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

bobsm said:


> China releases design specifications for high-speed railway - Xinhua | English.news.cn
> 
> China releases design specifications for high-speed railway
> 
> English.news.cn 2014-12-22 20:32:37
> 
> 
> BEIJING, Dec. 22 (Xinhua) -- The National Railway Administration (NRA) on Monday officially unveiled the country's first design specification standards for high-speed rail links.
> 
> "These specifications are fundamental and important technical requirements," said the NRA in a statement.
> 
> The administration laid down standards for nearly 20 fields involved in the design and construction of lines for bullet trains running at a speed of 250-350 kilometers per hour.
> 
> Safety is among the top priorities. Railway construction firms were also asked to reduce pollution and to work in a more "greener" way.
> 
> The NRA's specifications come from domestic experience as well as advice from foreign experts.
> 
> China has seen rapid development in the construction of high-speed railways and it is now eyeing selling equipment and technology it has developed to foreign markets.
> 
> Last week, China and Thailand inked a memorandum of understanding (MoU)on railway cooperation, agreeing to jointly build Thailand's first standard-gauge railway line, which will stretch for over 800 kilometers.
> 
> Driven by its "go abroad" ambitions, Chinese railway enterprises are reportedly seeking more opportunities abroad.
> 
> Taking effect on Feb. 1, 2015, the specifications will lay a solid foundation for railway enterprises to explore the overseas market, according to the NRA statement.



All future high-speed trains will be designed in accordance with these specifications and standards。

100% Chinese high-speed trainsets designed、developed and built with Chinese specifications and technologies。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*High-speed rail network set to boost tourism in the winter *

*Updated: 2014-12-22 07:44
*
*By Su Zhou(China Daily)*

Xiong Qi, a native of Central China's Hunan province who now lives in Shanghai, has decided to celebrate the "winter festival" by taking a trip to Harbin, the capital of Heilongjiang province, to visit its famous ice festival.

"Winter festival" is how Xiong refers to the winter solstice, a time when as a child he ate dumplings and sat on his parents' comfortable sofa watching movies.

Although North China's snowy season is not a traditional time for outings, it has benefited from the expansion of the high-speed rail network and the growing public interest in winter sports, and an increasing number of travelers such as Xiong are embracing it as a time for fun.

"I don't have many opportunities to see heavy snow in my daily life, so naturally I was attracted by the ice world," the 33-year-old teacher said. "But North China is known for its bitterly cold winters and poor connections with other parts of the country, and it never crossed my mind that I would travel such a long way just to see some ice sculptures, but now, we have more high-speed trains, which are *comfortable, affordable, and time-efficient*," he added. "Also, with Beijing's bid to host the 2022 Winter Olympic Games, many of my friends are becoming interested in skiing and other winter sports."

According to the Harbin Tourism Administration, as the season commences *the city will be one of the destinations for 10 dedicated high-speed tourist trains from East China*, including one that will depart Hangzhou in Zhejiang province on Dec 24. The 800-seat train will call at major cities in Jiangsu province, such as Suzhou, Wuxi and Changzhou, as it carries tourists to destinations in Northeastern China, including Shenyang and Changbai Mountain in Liaoning province.

Moreover, *a new high-speed rail link set to open by the end of 2017 will reduce the journey time between Beijing and Zhangjiakou in Hebei province to about 60 minutes*. Zhangjiakou, 220 km northwest of the capital, is Beijing's bid partner for the 2022 Winter Olympic Games, and the local authorities are expecting a great number of visitors to visit some of the new ski resorts in its Chongli area.

Travel agencies are also predicting a rapid rise in demand for "snowy sightseeing" as the network develops. Harbin ranked fourth in a recent list of the top eight tourist destinations in the Chinese mainland, according to Ctrip, an online travel service.

Zhang Guangrui, honorary director of the Tourism Research Center at the Chinese Academy of Social Sciences, said the high-speed rail network has changed China's tourism map and the behavior of tourists.

"For certain distances, the network is a better option than coaches or planes because of the relatively cheap prices, shorter journey times and convenience. Many cities would not have become tourism destinations if they weren't connected by the high-speed railway," he said.

suzhou@chinadaily.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Lan-Xin（Lanzhou-Urumqi）、Gui-Guang（Guizhou-Guangzhou）and Nan-Guang（Nanning-Guangzhou）high-speed railways（HSR）open for commercial operation today。

Lan-Xin HSR:
Length: 1777km
Stations：21
Operating speed: 250 km/h
Tickets：1st class 658 yuan，2nd class 548.5 yuan

Gui-Guang HSR:
Length: 856 km
Stations：20
Operating speed: 300 km/h
Tickets：1st class 320 yuan，2nd class 266.5 yuan

Nan-Guang HSR:
Length：574km
Stations：13
Operating speed：250km/h
Tickets：1st class 202.5 yuan，2nd class 169 yuan

兰新、贵广、南广3条高铁今日正式运营(图)|铁路|铁路网_凤凰资讯

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

*From Wikipedia 
High-speed rail (HSR) in China* may refer to any commercial train service in China with an average speed of 200 km/h (124 mph) or higher. By that measure, China has the world's longest HSR network with over 15,448 km (9,599 mi) of track in service as of December 2014, including the world's longest line, the 2,298 km (1,428 mi) Beijing–Guangzhou High-Speed Railway.

---------
China first introduced HSR in April 18, 2007. In just 7.5 years, this is indeed a marvellous achievement.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Railways linking Guangzhou with Guiyang, Nanning open - CCTV News - CCTV.com English

Two high-speed railways linking the southern city of Guangzhou with southwest city of Guiyang and southern city of Nanning have been put into operation today.

Travel time between Guangzhou and Guiyang has been cut from 22 hours to four. The line stretches more than 850 kilometers, and the train has a top speed of 250 kilometers an hour. It travels through the mountainous areas of Guizhou and Guangxi.

More than 80 percent of the route runs over bridges or through tunnels. In the Guizhou section, bullet trains enter tunnels every minute. The Guiyang-Guangzhou high-speed railway is the first of its kind for the region, opening access to coastal ports.

The Guangzhou-Nanning line covers 577 kilometers and shortens travel time between the two cities to about three hours. Guangxi and Guizhou are the labor pool of the Southeast China's economic areas. The two high-speed railways promote the labor flow of these places.






_A bullet train runs through a grand bridge in Foshan City, south China's Guangdong Province, Dec. 26, 2014. The 857-kilometer high-speed railway linking Guiyang, capital of landlocked mountainous province of Guizhou in southwest China, with south China's economic powerhouse Guangzhou, Guangdong's capital, started operating on Friday. (Xinhua/Liang Xu)_






_A bullet train runs through a bridge in Congjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Dec. 26, 2014. The 857-kilometer high-speed railway linking Guiyang, capital of landlocked mountainous province of Guizhou, with south China's economic powerhouse Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong Province, started operating on Friday. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)_






_Passengers holding tickets pose for photos before bording a bullet train bounding for Guiyang City, at the Guangzhou South Railway Station in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Dec. 26, 2014. The 857-kilometer high-speed railway linking Guiyang, capital of landlocked mountainous province of Guizhou in southwest China, with south China's economic powerhouse Guangzhou, started operating on Friday. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)





_

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

So over 3000km of HSRs opened on a single day today 26.12.2014.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

HXD3D1893，the 5th generation “Maozedong” LOCO debuts：

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pangu

Ah, the old is now new again. Old Mao must be exclaiming, "Wow, one moment I'm in Beijing, next moment I'm in GuangDong. Woohoooo!!"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

*"Mao Zedong" locomotive ready for anniversary*
English.news.cn 2014-12-26 00:18:26
("Mao Zedong" locomotive ready for anniversary - Xinhua | English.news.cn

BEIJING, Dec. 25 (Xinhua) -- An upgraded locomotive named after late Chinese leader Mao Zedong (1893-1976) started carrying passengers on the line between Beijing to his home province of Hunan.

The T1 train pulled by the locomotive bearing the portrait of Mao Zedong, left Beijing Railway Station on Thursday afternoon and is scheduled to arrive in Changsha, capital of Hunan on Friday morning.

Friday is the 121st anniversary of Mao's birth.

It is the fifth time the "Mao Zedong" has been upgraded. The new locomotive has a maximum speed of 160 km per hour.

An steam locomotive was named after Mao on Oct. 30, 1946 in Harbin City in northeast China's Heilongjiang Province. The locomotive traveled southward with the People's Liberation Army in 1949.

In 1978, steam was replaced by diesel at the Dalian Locomotive Plant. The new model is electric and belongs to the Beijing Railway Bureau

The "Mao Zedong" boasts safe operations for 9.63 million kilometers over the past 68 years. It is a witness of the rapid development of China's railway sector.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

cirr said:


> So over 3000km of HSRs opened on a single day today 26.12.2014.



Amazing!

_




_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

cirr said:


> So over 3000km of HSRs opened on a single day today 26.12.2014.



I suspect this day, 26th December 2014 must be an auspicious day according to the Chinese calendar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> I suspect this day, 26th December 2014 must be an auspicious day according to the Chinese calendar.



That's more than certain countries accomplished in four decades -- if ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

bobsm said:


> China releases design specifications for high-speed railway
> 
> English.news.cn 2014-12-22 20:32:37





cirr said:


> All future high-speed trains will be designed in accordance with these specifications and standards。
> 
> 100% Chinese high-speed trainsets designed、developed and built with Chinese specifications and technologies。



As China has the world's biggest HSR network, it certainly has the skills, knowledge, experience, etc to set HSR standards and specifications. Makes complete sense for China to do it. This will also help China in exporting HSR to other countries.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

ahojunk said:


> I suspect this day, 26th December 2014 must be an auspicious day according to the Chinese calendar.



Plus other lines opened in the past few months，this year's total has surpassed 5000km。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

cirr said:


> Plus other lines opened in the past few months，this year's total has surpassed 5000km。



What China has done with her HSR network in the last 7.5 years is just mind boggling; simply amazing. 

I am speechless !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Xinhua Insight: High speed rail brings development opportunities to western interior*

XINING, Dec 26, 2014 (Xinhua via COMTEX)

Three new high speed railway lines officially opened on Friday, the bullet trains' maiden journeys may have transported passengers but they also brought economic opportunities to China's underdeveloped western interior.

The Lanxin high speed railway -- which links Xinjiang's Urumqi with Xining, capital of Qinghai Province; and Lanzhou, capital of Gansu Province -- is the first of its kind to be built on the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau.

The Guiguang high-speed railway, meanwhile, links the southwestern Guizhou Province and Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region in the south to the economic hub of Guangdong Province. The designed speed is 250 km per hour on this route.

The 574-km Nanguang high-speed railway links Nanning, capital of Guangxi, to Guangzhou, capital of Guandong.

The new railways are marvels of advanced modern engineering, as the west of China is infamous for its challenging environment.

DISTANCE AND TIME

China's western regions are rich in natural resources and home to dozens of ethnic moronities. However, for a long time, development has been stagnant.

Thus, the three lines will not only benefit the local people in terms of transportation but will also help the local economy.

Wang Dongwei, 51, a businessman who lives in Zhangye City in Gansu Province, jumped at the opportunity to take the high speed train from Zhangye to Lanzhou.

"In the 1980s, it would take 21 hours to travel from Zhangye to Lanzhou.Even today, the normal train takes more than six hours, but now, the trip is a mere three hours," he said.

Meng Yinzhi, an agricultural worker in Gugua Village in Sandu Autonomous County, which is southwest of Guizhou, said the railway would change her life.

"I will find a job in Guangzhou after the Spring Festival, as the new railway reduces the trip from two days to just three hours, meaning I will be able to change my work/life balance," said Meng, 36.

She explained that she had worked in Guangzhou for several years, but had returned home five years ago to take care of her elderly parents and baby, leaving her husband in the coastal city.

BRIGHTER FUTURE

Wang Yuanlai, head of Ping'an County in Qinghai, said: "The high-speed railway will help western regions monetize their natural resources and will bring industrial advantages with it."

According to Xinjiang's development and reform commission, due to human traffic swapping to the new railway, freight volume on the old Lanxin railway will increase, to 150 million tonnes a year compared to 78.5 million tonnes in 2013.

Director of the tourism bureau of Datong Hui and Tu Autonomous County in Qinghai, Sun Jing, said the Qinghai-Tibet Plateau will see a tourism boom thanks to the new Lanxin high speed line.

"The new network will bring more tourists to the region," he said, adding that in the past, travel around the area was difficult and time-consuming.

The Lanxin railway, which follows part of the ancient Silk Road route, is also expected to play a key role in the Silk Road Economic Belt program by boosting cooperation with central and western Asian nations.

"It will allow livestock, Tibetan blankets, dresses and other products to be shipped to Central Asia and Europe," said Wei Xiaojun, who works at the Xining City customs department.

Researcher with the Guizhou Academy of Social Sciences, Huang Yong, said the Guiguang high speed railway will facilitate the transfer of technology and experience from eastern coastal areas to the southwestern interior.

A MODERN LEGEND

China has achieved a string of high-speed railway mileage and technological milestones and boasts more than 10,000 km of high speed railway lines.

The Gobi Desert, which the Lanxin high speed railway crosses, had long been a technical conundrum for infrastructure projects. Chief engineer of the railway project, Wang Zhengbang, explained that the area that the line crosses is known for devastating gales, which in the past have caused derailments, so special wind-breaking structures had to be designed.

"It is the first time that technology [like this] has been used on such a large scale," Wang said.

Guiguang high-speed railway, which runs through faults, rivers, valleys and downtown areas, has been hailed a "super railway" after its construction team had to overcome many difficulties.

The Karst region, general manager of Guiguang High-Speed Railway Co., Zhang Jianbo, explained was an especially difficult area for construction, due to the area's geology, such as fragile limestone.

Technology developed especially for the Guiguang high speed railway represents another landmark in China's high-speed railway history, and with China's high-speed trains run on five continents, the sector is fast becoming an attractive business magnet for foreign buyers.


_Copyright 2014 XINHUA NEWS AGENCY _

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Qing-Rong（Qingdao-Rongcheng）HSR* start commercial operation today 28.12.2014 

胶东半岛首条高铁开通运营--人民电视--人民网

Length；286km
Stations：13
Operating speed；250km/h

*China to test new fuel efficient bullet train*

PTI Nov 7, 2014, 11.00AM IST









BEIJING: China will soon conduct a trial run of its new high-speed bullet train, which uses a cutting-edge traction system with simplified configuration and low fuel usage.

The permanent magnet synchronous traction system was developed by CSR Corp Ltd, one of China's two major locomotive makers, at its Zhuzhou Institute in Hunan Province, state-run China Daily reported.





The system has passed preliminary examination by national railway test authorities and has been installed on a new bullet train produced by CSR Qingdao Sifang Co Ltd in Shandong Province.

"If everything goes well, we will begin a trial run in a short time and then improve the equipment based on the tests," said Jia Limin at Beijing Jiaotong University who heads China's high-speed railway innovation programme.

"I think the new train will become fully operational by 2018," he said.

"Compared to the alternating current asynchronous motors that are commonly used for a bullet train's traction system, the permanent magnet synchronous traction boasts high power, a simple configuration and low fuel consumption," Jia said.

The expert added that the new system has fewer parts than the current traction apparatus, so it is more reliable and efficient.

Other advantages include occupying a smaller space on the train and producing less noise during operation.

Xu Junfeng, who oversaw the traction system's development, said, "Currently, six out of eight cars of a bullet train need to have engines."

"Using the new traction system will allow only four cars to be fitted with engines," Xu said, "which will substantially reduce costs and maintenance procedures."

China has developed the the expensive high speed rail network in a big way in the past decade connecting most of the country with bullet train network.

It is now making a major bid across the world, including India, competing with Japan and Germany to win bids to construct high speed trains.

During the September visit of Chinese President Xi Jinping to India, China has been offered a corridor to conduct a feasibility study.

The Indian railways is in the process of identifying the corridor. Japan is conducting a feasibility study to build a bullet train for Mumbai-Ahemedabad corridor early this month.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Echo_419

cirr said:


> Plus other lines opened in the past few months，this year's total has surpassed 5000km。



China has certainly achieved a lot in HSR

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

*Beijing expands subway system, increases fares*

BEIJING Sun Dec 28, 2014 12:05am EST

Dec 28 (Reuters) - China's capital, Beijing, expanded its subway system on Sunday, extending three lines and opening one more at the same time it ushers in a price rise that has sparked complaints.

Beijing seeks to tackle worsening congestion and reduce subsidies for transport.

*This price rise is the first in seven years, with Beijing ending the practice of a flat 2 yuan ($0.32) fare for all trips. Students and smart card holders will get discounts.*

The new and extended lines are part of a plan to extend the network to more than 600 km (373 miles) by 2016, from around 500 km (310 miles).

The price hike has prompted anger from some commuters, who have taken to social media to complain it will do little to alleviate chronic overcrowding on some lines. Fights occasionally break out as people struggle to make their way onto and off trains at rush hour.

The number of people using Beijing's subway was 3.2 billion last year, up 350 percent from 2007.

Despite the fare increase, the Beijing government will still finance 50 percent of subway operation costs and 62 percent of bus operation costs, state media has reported.

Beijing expands subway system, increases fares| Reuters

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

The lunch on HSR is getting more expensive, it costs 65 RMB now. Holy.


----------



## cirr

StarCraft_ZT said:


> The lunch on HSR is getting more expensive, it costs 65 RMB now. Holy.



You can always bring your own instant noodles。

Hot water is free。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

Construction started on the 798km Shangqiu-Hefei-Hangzhou dedicated passenger line（HSR）on 28.12.2014：






商丘至合肥至杭州铁路客运专线开工建设(图)-中新网

Construction started on the 1213.7km Golmud-Korla Railway on 28.12.2014：






青海格尔木至新疆库尔勒铁路开工建设-中新网

The world's most advanced full-face tunnel boring machine（TBM）for hard rock rolled off the production line at China Railway Construction Heavy Industry Co., Ltd in Changsha，central China：






中国国产首台大直径全断面硬岩隧道掘进机长沙下线-中新网

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone

well done


----------



## ahojunk

cirr said:


> The world's most advanced full-face tunnel boring machine（TBM）for hard rock rolled off the production line at China Railway Construction Heavy Industry Co., Ltd in Changsha，central China：



Wow! Another achievement by China. 
Well done.


----------



## GreatQin

ahojunk said:


> I suspect this day, 26th December 2014 must be an auspicious day according to the Chinese calendar.


That day is the birthday of Chairman Mao.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## bolo

StarCraft_ZT said:


> The lunch on HSR is getting more expensive, it costs 65 RMB now. Holy.


think of it as helping pay forv the workers and upkeep. don't be such a jew.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BoQ77

StarCraft_ZT said:


> The lunch on HSR is getting more expensive, it costs 65 RMB now. Holy.



I paid an amount equivalent less than 65 RMB for an air ticket from JHB to KUL ; KUL to LGK for an hour flight.


----------



## TaiShang

*China's high-speed rail traffic to grow within 20 years*

By focusing on passenger needs, and efficient operations, China's high-speed rail (HSR) traffic is expected to continue rapid growth over the coming two decades, said a World Bank paper.

China has the world's largest HSR network, but passenger numbers have been the subject of debate.
*
A World Bank paper released Friday finds initial traffic volumes are promising, with traffic growing from 128 million trips in 2008 to 672 million trips in 2013. In 2013, China's high-speed rail lines carried more passenger-kilometers (214 billion) than the rest of the world combined, about 2.5 times the volume in Japan and four times the volume in France.*

China is a very large country with a high population density, widely spaced large cities, and economic rebalancing strategies go for the long-term success of HSR.

A survey by the World Bank, China Railway Corporation and the Third Railway Survey and Design Institute indicates that a large proportion of high-speed train passengers are between the ages of 25 and 55, with many using the HSR for business travel.

The survey shows the average income of high-speed train passengers was 35 to 50 percent higher than that of conventional train passengers.

*"Understanding and addressing passenger needs are critical to achieving the full impact of the HSR network. While initial results are encouraging, HSR remains a major investment that requires high traffic density to be justified economically and financially," said Gerald Ollivier, a World Bank senior transport specialist and co-author of the paper.*

"This can be achieved by working closely with cities to develop areas around stations in a way that leverages the gain in accessibility that HSR provides," Ollivier said.

*It is important to optimize train frequencies and city pairing, introduce flexible ticket prices reflecting peak and off-peak periods, and introduce convenient e-ticketing services. "By focusing on these aspects, and on the efficient and effective operation of the network, HSR in China can continue to experience substantial growth for many years to come," he added.*

The World Bank has provided loans to support six railway projects in China.


----------



## StarCraft_ZT

bolo said:


> think of it as helping pay forv the workers and upkeep. don't be such a jew.


----------



## ahojunk

StarCraft_ZT said:


> The lunch on HSR is getting more expensive, it costs 65 RMB now. Holy.





cirr said:


> You can always bring your own instant noodles。
> 
> Hot water is free。



Have your meal before boarding the train. 
Problem solved.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

The world's longest high-altitude（3500m）tunnel the 32.645km Xinguanjiao Tunnel，located between the Tianpeng station and the Qagannur station on the Qinghai-Tibet Railway，opened for commercial operation 28.12.2014.

*The tunnel shortens by about 2 hours the run time between Xining，capital of Qinghai province，and Lhasa the Tibetan capital。*

世界最长高原铁路隧道“新关角隧道”通车-筑龙新闻






Xinguanjiao Tunnel geographical location map





Xinguanjiao Tunnel portal

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*8 new metro lines (sections) opened on Dec 28 2014 *

4 in Beijing
2 in Shanghai
1 in Wuxi
1 in Wuhan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

Zhou Xuefu, plays the role of Bao Zheng, an upright official known for his stressing the dignity of law, to mark the operation of Zhengzhou-Kaifeng high-speed train in central China's Henan Province. [Photo/Xinhua]



​Zhou Xuefu, plays the role of Bao Zheng, an upright official known for his stressing the dignity of law, to mark the operation of Zhengzhou-Kaifeng high-speed train in central China's Henan Province. [Photo/Xinhua]



​

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

High-speed railway linking Guiyang, Guangzhou starts operating





A bullet train runs through a grand bridge in Foshan City, south China's Guangdong Province, Dec. 26, 2014. The 857-kilometer high-speed railway linking Guiyang, capital of landlocked mountainous province of Guizhou in southwest China, with south China's economic powerhouse Guangzhou, Guangdong's capital, started operating on Friday. (Xinhua/Liang Xu)






A bullet train bounding for Guiyang is seen at the Guangzhou South Railway Station in Guangzhou, capital of south China's Guangdong Province, Dec. 26, 2014. The 857-kilometer high-speed railway linking Guiyang, capital of landlocked mountainous province of Guizhou in southwest China, with south China's economic powerhouse Guangzhou, started operating on Friday. (Xinhua/Liu Dawei)







A bullet train runs through a bridge in Congjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Dec. 26, 2014. The 857-kilometer high-speed railway linking Guiyang, capital of landlocked mountainous province of Guizhou, with south China's economic powerhouse Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong Province, started operating on Friday. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)







A bullet train runs in Congjiang County, southwest China's Guizhou Province, Dec. 26, 2014. The 857-kilometer high-speed railway linking Guiyang, capital of landlocked mountainous province of Guizhou, with south China's economic powerhouse Guangzhou, capital of Guangdong Province, started operating on Friday. (Xinhua/Liu Xu)

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*China's longest heavy haul railway starts operation*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2014-12-30 23:03:32

The Watang-Rizhao Railway, China's longest heavy haul line, connecting the inland coal-producing province of Shanxi with a port city in the neighbouring Shandong Province, went into operation on Tuesday.

*The 1,216-km line with an annual capacity of 200 million tons connects Watang Township of Xingxian County, Shanxi Province with the coastal Rizhao City in Shandong Province.*

*At a cost of 106 billion yuan (17 billion US dollars), the railway was paid for by the China Railway Corporation, the provincial governments of Shanxi, Henan and Shandong, Bank of China Group, China Datang Coal Industry Co. Ltd and China Huadian Corporation.*

The opening of the railway is important for energy security and the economic development of the provinces along the line, according to an official with the Shandong provincial development and reform commission.

Currently the 653-km Datong-Qinhuangdao railway is the artery of China's coal transportation.

As a leading mining region, Shanxi has produced a total of 14.5 billion tonnes of raw coal since the founding of the People's Republic of China in 1949.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

China has a goal to be the world’s leading exporter of high-speed rail and mass transit products.

If China is successful, it would be a significant contribution to the world; fast, efficient and reliable railways, which is lacking in many areas of the world.

China is certainly capable of achieving this. By the end 2013, it has more than 10,880 km of high-speed rail, with another 12,000 km currently under construction. UBS’s research reports that “China has the largest high-speed rail network in the world, with a total of more than 20,000+ kilometers [12,400+ miles] high-speed passenger-dedicated lines scheduled to be operational by end-2015.”

In August 2013, BCA Research reported a big increase in China’s urban subway systems; the “length of light rail and metro will be extended by 40 percent in 2015, and tripled by 2020.”

China possesses very comprehensive technology for HSR systems, excellent integration capability, the longest operating HSR route, the fastest HSR operating speeds and the largest HSR network.

In China, it is estimated that about $80 to 85 billion per year up to 2020 will be spent on new rail projects and another $18 billion per year on rail upgrades.

Some foreign existing and potential projects:-
# In India, a $33 billion, 1,090-mile high-speed rail connecting Delhi and Chennai.
# In Nigeria, a $12 billion, 870-mile rail system from Lagos to Calabar.
# In Russia, a proposed $230 billion HSR linking Beijing and Moscow, estimated distance 4,350 miles.
# In Ethiopia, a $17.6 million contract to supply 41 modern tramcars.
# In South Africa, an order for 232 diesel locomotives worth $930 million.
# In South America, Peru and Brazil may build a railway from Peru Pacific coast to Brazil Atlantic coast. 
# In US, Massachusetts awarded a $567 million contract to build 284 train cars for Boston’s subway system.
# In California, a bid for HSR from San Francisco to Los Angeles, 1,300+ km estimated more than $68 billion.
# In Laos, a HSR project worth $6.8 billion, 420 km linking Vientiane to Kunming, China. 
# In Malaysia, a bid for a 340 km HSR linking Kuala Lumpur to Singapore. 
# In Thailand, the military junta restarted two HSR projects worth $14 billion linking Thailand to Kunming, China. 
# In Mexico, a re-bid worth $4 billion, 208 km HSR from Mexico City to Queretaro.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

*Shares of CNR, CSR surge after merger announcement*
English.news.cn 2014-12-31 10:10:31

BEIJING, Dec. 31 (Xinhua) -- Stocks of China's two railway giants soared by the daily 10 percent limit after they resumed trading on Wednesday following the overnight merger announcement.

Under the merger plan, CSR Corp. Ltd. would fully acquire CNR Corp. Ltd. through a swap of the Hong Kong and Shanghai shares of the two companies -- every share of CNR will be exchanged for 1.1 shares of CSR, the state-owned companies announced late Tuesday on the Shanghai Stock Exchange website.

CSR and CNR together once controlled China's entire high-speed rail market. They have produced about 80 percent of cargo trains in China and the majority of subway trains.

The new company, which will inherit all the assets, liabilities, businesses, staff, contracts, certificates as well as all other rights and obligations of the two companies, will be named CRRC Corporation Ltd.

Shares in the two companies suspended trading since October 27.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

On Friday 26 Dec, China put into service a new HSR line linking Nanjing, capital of east China's Jiangsu Province with Nanning, capital of south China's Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region.

The travel time between the two cities is reduced to 12 hours 17 minutes from 26 hours 28 minutes.

Over the past week, there were other new HSR services introduced (see previous posts).
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## cirr

*Three new high-speed rail lines start operating
*
Last Updated: 2015-01-03

CRIENGLISH.com

Three bullet trains made their maiden trips on Thursday night, including *G310 Chongqing-Beijing*, *G308 Chengdu-Beijing*, and *D903 Beijing-Shenzhen*. The full operation of G310 marks the first touch of high-speed rail in Chongqing. The total travel time of G310 took 12 hours and 22 minutes. While for its first run, only about 200 passengers enjoyed the entire trip due to the long stretch of the track. The designed average speed of the bullet rain is 300 km per hour.

Another bullet train that made its debut is G308. Starting from Chengdu, the train with more than 76-percent attendance aimed to travel at an average speed of 200 km/h, and reached Beijing in less than 15 hours. Same as G310, the majority of passengers got off at short-haul destinations according to statistics.

On the same day, China's first high-speed train with sleeping compartments left Beijing for Shenzhen. The 2400-km high-speed rail line, with a designed travel time of 11 hours, created a more than 70-percent attendance by carrying 438 passengers.

In response to why taking high-speed trains rather than planes, a passenger underscored, "train stations, unlike airports, are always located in down town which has made the afterward journey more convenient, meanwhile, trains show a better performance in punctuality rate."





_The passengers experience the maiden trip of G310 from Chongqing to Beijing on January 1st 2015._





_The bullet train is leaving Chengdu for Beijing._





_The inner decoration of D903 from Beijing to Shenzhen._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

*CHR trial run to start in Inner Mongolia*

​

Stewardesses wearing new uniforms pose for a photo at Hohhot's CHR (China high-speed railway) service station in north China's Inner Mogolia on Jan. 6, 2015. Inner Mogolia will begin its first CHR service along the Jining to Baotou section on Jan. 8, 2015. [Photo/Xinhua]


​

Inner Mogolia will begin its first CHR service along the Jining to Baotou section on Jan. 8, 2015. [Photo/Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

A new high-speed railway opened in December starting from Guiyang in Southwest China's Guizhou Province to Guangzhou in Guangdong Province.

The Guiyang-Guangzhou high-speed railway traverses through China's South and Southwest areas known for ethnic minorities and cultural hotspots.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ahojunk

*China looking at North-South High Speed Rail in inland west*





_A Chinese HSR travels on the Guiguang (Guiyang-Guangzhou) line in Rongjiang county, Guizhou province, _
_26 December 2014. [Photo: Imagine China]_

Chinese rail officials are meeting in Xi'an to look at the feasibility of a new high-speed rail linking Inner Mongolia in the north with Hainan island in the south.

It is under consideration in the next China 5-year planning cycle, starting 2016. The cost is unknown at this stage.

The line would cut through six provincial-level regions; from *Inner Mongolia, Shaanxi, Hubei, Hunan, Guangxi, Guangdong* and ending in *Hainan island*.

These western provinces in inland China have many beautiful areas which are popular with tourists. This new HSR will facilitate further development of tourism.

Proposed stations along this HSR include tourist cities of Yan'an, Xi'an, Zhangjiajie, Guilin, Yulin and finally in Hainan, after crossing the Qiongzhou Strait between Guangdong and Hainan.

As these provinces are home to a number of ethnic minorities, developing them will help improve their standards of living.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone

TaiShang said:


> A new high-speed railway opened in December starting from Guiyang in Southwest China's Guizhou Province to Guangzhou in Guangdong Province.
> 
> The Guiyang-Guangzhou high-speed railway traverses through China's South and Southwest areas known for ethnic minorities and cultural hotspots.


very beautiful

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

*Record breaker: China's incredible north-south high-speed train line plan*
By *Virginia Lau*, for CNN

Updated 0955 GMT (1755 HKT) January 8, 2015





*Story highlights*

Proposed high-speed rail would connect Inner Mongolia with Hainan, which are more than 3,000 kilometers apart
World's longest high-speed rail line is almost 2,300 kilometers long, connecting Beijing and Guangzhou
Train would open access to some of China's remotest areas for tourists
(CNN) Chinese railway experts have begun talks on building a record-breaking high-speed rail that would connect Inner Mongolia in the north to Hainan in the south.

According to the Shaanxi Development and Reform Commission, the proposed line will operate at a speed of 350 kilometers per hour (217 mph).

Beginning in Inner Mongolia's Baotou city and running through southern Shaanxi, Hubei, Hunan, Guangxi and Guangdong, its final stop would be in Haikou city on Hainan Island, China's southernmost province.

Though the exact length of the proposed route has not been released, it will likely become the world's longest high-speed rail line -- smashing a record already held by China -- as the journey by road between Baotou and Haikou is approximately 3,000 kilometers (1,864 miles) long.

Currently, the world's longest high-speed rail line is almost 2,300 kilometers long (1,429 miles), running from Beijing to the southern metropolis of Guangzhou.

The proposed rail is part of China's aim to create a "Maritime Silk Road of the 21st Century" and coincides with initiatives to improve the country's comprehensive transportation network while driving land development and urbanization in seven provincial areas.

*Minority issues*

Many of the provinces through which the high-speed trains will travel are near major bodies of water, such as the Yellow River in Inner Mongolia and Shaanxi provinces, the Yangtze River in Hubei and the South China Sea, where the line would end.

It will also take passengers to popular tourist destinations including Zhangjiajie, Xian, Guilin and minority areas in western Hunan and Hubei.

"The country is now shifting its focus and investing in the western regions and economically underdeveloped areas, making up for China's long debt to these areas," Tan Yuzhi, professor of the School of Economics and Management at Hubei University for Nationalities, told local media.

"The project will significantly narrow regional disparities and solve minority issues."

However, Deng Hongbing, director of China University of Geosciences' Center for Regional Economic and Investment Center, said that if the north-to-south railway is to go ahead, there needs to be a sound ecological program in place to ensure the protection of these underdeveloped and ecologically sensitive areas.

Officials say the line will connect with existing high-speed routes such as Xuzhou-Lanzhou, Shanghai-Wuhan-Chengdu, Shanghai-Kunming and Guiyang-Guangzhou.

Proposal participants say they will push for the train project to be included in China's 13th five-year national development plan (2016-2020).
.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## TaiShang

*1st rail operation using PMSM traction system completed*
By Li Jingrong

The first rail operation using permanent magnet synchronous motor traction system, a system developed by Chinese engineers, has been successfully completed, the Beijing News reported on Tuesday.





The first rail operation using permanent magnet synchronous motor traction system, a system developed by Chinese engineers, has been successfully completed. [File photo]

The traction system was developed by engineers at the Zhuzhou Institute Co. Ltd., a subsidiary of the China South Locomotive & Rolling Stock Corporation Ltd. (also known as CSR). The new technology has passed the China Railway Corporation's examination and review with this first successful rail operation, and it will therefore advance to the whole-vehicle testing and assessment stage very soon.

It is expected that PMSM high speed trains will begin operating and carrying passengers in 2016 after 300,000 kilometers of test runs.

PMSM is also known as the "next generation of rail transit" in transport service. The "debut" of PMSM rail operation indicates that China has become one of very few countries in the world to adopt the most sophisticated technology.

Feng Jianghua, vice general manager of the Zhuzhou Institute Co. Ltd., said that the PMSM traction system is well known for its high power, high efficiency, small size, light weight and low noise. The system's energy savings rate is up to 10 percent.

Feng said that the new traction system is the core technology of high speed railway. The PMSM traction system introduced by Zhuzhou is considered a breakthrough that will enable China to increase its competitiveness in the world's railway transport industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

http://www.globalrailnews.com/blog/2015/01/12/five-times-as-many-passengers-using-chinas-hsr-network-than-in-2008

*Five times as many passengers using China’s HSR network than in 2008*

by News
in Rail News
— 12 Jan, 2015



Photo: GuoZhongHua/ shutterstock.com.

Passenger growth on China’s high-speed rail network does justify the level of investment being made with annual passenger numbers rising from 128 million in 2008 to 672 million in 2013, a new report by the World Bank has suggested.

More than 2.9 billion passengers have travelled across China by high-speed train since April 2007 and in 2013, China’s high-speed rail network recorded 214 billion passenger kilometres – more than the rest of the world put together.

The report – High-Speed Railways in China: A Look at Traffic – seems to suggest that China’s substantial investment in high-speed rail over the past decade is being justified by the system’s increasing patronage.

The research also looks the types of passengers using high-speed trains in China and how passengers travel habits are changing because of the introduction of new high-speed routes.

Gerald Ollivier, a World Bank senior transport specialist and co-author of the paper, said: “Understanding and addressing passenger needs are critical to achieving the full impact of the high-speed rail network.

“While initial results are encouraging, high-speed rail remains a major investment that requires high traffic density to be justified economically and financially.”

________________________________________

The numbers are just mind-boggling.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Lanzhou-Urumqi HSR 
*








































*ts.cn*

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

Just another day in China...

*Rail projects announced*
Source:Agencies-Global Times Published: 2015-1-18 23:53:02

China has approved 53.1 billion yuan ($8.6 billion) worth of new railway projects, the nation's top economic planner said Friday.

*A city metro worth 43.7 billion yuan will be built in Ji'nan, capital of East China's Shandong Province, while a railway track that costs 9.4 billion yuan will be laid in Southwest China's Yunnan Province*, the National Development and Reform Commission said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

China’s rail expansion shifts to intercity lines, less developed central and western regions - Global Times
.
*China’s rail expansion shifts to intercity lines, less developed central and western regions *
By Chen Heying Source:Global Times Published: 2015-1-18 20:23:01





_A high-speed train passes Shenyang South Railway Station in Liaoning Province last November. Photo: CFP_

On the 814 bus, one of the major nine bus routes between Hebei's Yanjiao township and downtown Beijing, the air was filled with the smell of commuters' breakfasts. Every day, half of the town's 300,000 residents reportedly squeeze into packed vehicles to commute. To ease the traffic pressure, bullet trains began taking Yanjiao's commuters to and from Beijing each day as of January 12, cutting the travel time in half.

However, most of Yanjiao's commuters cannot take the train due to the limited number of seats.

But the commuters from Yanjiao and other areas around Beijing may find travel easier soon as more intercity railways are expected to be built.

Hebei Province has said that it will build four rail lines, including routes between Beijing's Yizhuang area and the Hebei's Langfang, and between Beijing's Fangshan district and Hebei's Zhuozhou, news portal people.cn reported.

These projects are part of a new wave of railway construction planned for the coming few years.

As of the end of 2014, China has over 110,000 kilometers of railways, 15,000 kilometers of which are high-speed railways.

Although the details of the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20) for railway development, drafted by the National Railway Administration and submitted to higher authorities for deliberation in January 2015, have not yet been revealed, railway experts predict that railway development in less developed regions, as well as the growth of intercity and suburban routes will be a priority and that investment in these areas will remain high.

*Westward railway development*

"As most major trunk lines have been built in eastern regions while railways in middle and western China are weakly linked, future investment is expected to focus on central and western regions to drive economic development there," Cheng Shidong, a director at the Institute of Comprehensive Transportation with the *National Development and Reform Commission*, told the Global Times. The majority of the railway projects approved last year are to be built in those areas, Cheng said.

In one month alone, the NDRC approved three railway projects worth more than 10-billion yuan ($1.61 billion) each in central and western regions, including Chongqing Municipality, Henan, Hubei and Hunan provinces and the Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, the 21st Century Business Herald reported.

In September 2014, *Premier Li Keqiang* stressed that infrastructure construction will tilt toward central and western regions during the 13th Five-Year Plan.

The Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region is often mentioned as being a key area for infrastructure development by rail experts on account of its strategic significance for the country's *Silk Road Economic Belt* initiative and the need to maintain stability.

"One prerequisite for making Xinjiang a new engine of China's economic growth is to construct railways, facilitating easy travel to sparsely populated areas," said Gao Bai, a sociology professor with Duke University in the US.

After labor-intensive industries are transferred to Xinjiang, [agricultural] products manufactured in Xinjiang can be exported to Central Asia, the Middle East and Europe by train, which is much faster than transporting goods by sea, Gao told the Global Times.

*President Xi Jinping* proposed in 2013 that China and Central Asian nations collaborate in building the Silk Road Economic Belt.

"[Besides,] strengthening the connection between the capital Urumqi and other cities in Xinjiang, intercity railways will play a role in maintaining its social stability," said Wang Mengshu, a senior rail expert from the Chinese Academy of Engineering.

Wang said that when cities in Xinjiang are connected by high speed rail links, the government will encourage more businesses to move to the region from eastern and central China, stimulating the local economy and providing job opportunities for locals.

2015 will witness the launch of *three intercity railways from Urumqi* to the southern Xinjiang cities of Turpan, Korla as well as the Zhundong development zone in northern Xinjiang, which is rich in oil and coal.

Cheng Zhongxing, a deputy director of the high-speed railway development study center at Southwest Jiaotong University, expressed regret over the fact that the high-speed rail link between Urumqi and Beijing that will start full operation in 2017 is not as fast as it could have been.

"The top speed was originally going to be 350 kilometers per hour, at which pace passengers can arrive in Beijing in eight hours, while now the top speed is only 200 kilometers," he said. "Eight hours could have meant a much closer mental attachment to China's capital for Xinjiang."

*Intercity and suburban railways*

Following the completion of major high-speed railway lines across China, the focus will be shifted onto facilitating short trips via the construction of intercity railways among city clusters and building suburban railways for commuters, Cheng Shidong said.

"Since cities in the Yangtze River Delta in East China, including Shanghai, Nanjing and Ningbo, have strong economic ties with each other, frequent business trips among the cities will need intercity railways," he said, adding that the Pearl River Delta in South China also boasts these kinds of "mature economic circles."

However, there are only a few "*mature economic circles*" in China, Cheng Shidong said, adding that "laying intercity railways will be a mid- and long-term strategy when more circles emerge."

Guangxi, Shandong and Zhejiang have disclosed their intercity railway plans. Zhejiang's plans to construct four intercity railway networks - with cities including Hangzhou, Ningbo, Wenzhou and Taizhou as hubs - were approved by the NDRC in late December. Journeys between the cities and counties will take only one hour, the National Business Daily reported on December 24.

Zhao Jian, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University, agreed with Cheng and said suburban railways will also be on the agenda.

"Metropolises have numerous residents that live in suburbs. About 40,000 kilometers of tracks are expected to be laid for commuters, which will provide ample room for the development of suburban railways," Zhao told the Global Times.

*Debate over further expansion*

Experts agreed that large-scale investment in railway construction will be maintained, given the risks China faces from its economic downturn and excess production capacity.

"As China has suffered from slower economic growth, the government will resort to investment in railways, which is a feasible way to boost the real economy," Gao said, adding that other sectors, such as the solar and property development industries have already faced the problem of overbuilt production capacity.

Also, the cement and steel industries have already suffered from overproduction, a problem that can be ameliorated by railway construction, said Cheng Zhongxing.

However, Zhao called for the construction of high-speed railways to halt in July as the debts racked up by the State-owned China Railway Corporation have surpassed 3 trillion yuan and most high-speed railways cannot earn enough profit to justify the necessary investment due to inadequate passenger numbers.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bobsm

*Beijing-Shanghai high speed passenger train turns a profit for the first time*

Posted on January 25, 2015 

The Beijing-Shanghai High Speed passenger train began service on June 30, 2011, leaving Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station for the first time.

In 2014, it transported 100 million passenger-trips, sold 30 billion yuan of tickets with an expected profit of 1.2 billion yuan.

The concept of a high speed railroad between Beijing and Shanghai was first proposed in 1990. Construction began in 2008, and the railroad was completed in three and a half years with a total investment of 208.84 billion yuan.

In 2012, the railway had a revenue of 17.38 billion yuan and operated at a loss of 3.716 billion yuan. In 2013, it had a revenue of 22.258 billion yuan with a loss of 1.294 billion yuan. In 2014, it had a revenue of 30 billion yuan with an expected profit of 1.2 billion yuan.

The railroad is acredited for “pulling forward” the economies of 24 cities along the route. In 2011, 143 trains were in operation. In 2012, there were 175 trains in operation. In 2013, there were 198 trains in operation, and in 2014, there were 259 trains in operation. In 2012, the average passenger occupancy rate per train trip was 67.7%. In 2013, the average passenger occupancy rate per train trip was 76.9%, and in 2014, the average passenger occupancy rate per train trip was 77.9%.

Beijing-Shanghai high speed passenger train turns a profit for the first time | Isotonic Rehabilitation

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

bobsm said:


> *Beijing-Shanghai high speed passenger train turns a profit for the first time*
> 
> Posted on January 25, 2015
> 
> The Beijing-Shanghai High Speed passenger train began service on June 30, 2011, leaving Shanghai Hongqiao Railway Station for the first time.
> 
> In 2014, it transported 100 million passenger-trips, sold 30 billion yuan of tickets with an expected profit of 1.2 billion yuan.
> 
> The concept of a high speed railroad between Beijing and Shanghai was first proposed in 1990. Construction began in 2008, and the railroad was completed in three and a half years with a total investment of 208.84 billion yuan.
> 
> In 2012, the railway had a revenue of 17.38 billion yuan and operated at a loss of 3.716 billion yuan. In 2013, it had a revenue of 22.258 billion yuan with a loss of 1.294 billion yuan. In 2014, it had a revenue of 30 billion yuan with an expected profit of 1.2 billion yuan.
> 
> The railroad is acredited for “pulling forward” the economies of 24 cities along the route. In 2011, 143 trains were in operation. In 2012, there were 175 trains in operation. In 2013, there were 198 trains in operation, and in 2014, there were 259 trains in operation. In 2012, the average passenger occupancy rate per train trip was 67.7%. In 2013, the average passenger occupancy rate per train trip was 76.9%, and in 2014, the average passenger occupancy rate per train trip was 77.9%.
> 
> Beijing-Shanghai high speed passenger train turns a profit for the first time | Isotonic Rehabilitation




Is it only operational profit? 
What about the initial investment? 
When will the whole investment break even and start producing net profits? 
Actually if there was operating profit for the first time, it is nothing to boast about, from a commercial standpoint. Companies invest to earn profit, which is net profit, after covering the costs of initial fixed investments.


----------



## TaiShang

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Is it only operational profit?
> What about the initial investment?
> When will the whole investment break even and start producing net profits?
> Actually if there was operating profit for the first time, it is nothing to boast about, from a commercial standpoint. Companies invest to earn profit, which is net profit, after covering the costs of initial fixed investments.



It is a state-owned enterprise. Not necessarily profit-oriented. 

Besides, direct economic return is only one of the aspects in large-scale social/developmental projects. There are many additional benefits such as greater national mobility, integration, land development and appreciation, technology transfer, national image (Premier Li's one of biggest selling points in his state visits, for instance) which may or may not be translated into direct monetary profit. Besides, this kind of infrastructure projects are multi-generational.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

TaiShang said:


> It is a state-owned enterprise. Not necessarily profit-oriented.
> 
> Besides, direct economic return is only one of the aspects in large-scale social/developmental projects. There are many additional benefits such as greater national mobility, integration, land development and appreciation, technology transfer, national image (Premier Li's one of biggest selling points in his state visits, for instance) which may or may not be translated into direct monetary profit. Besides, this kind of infrastructure projects are multi-generational.




As a scientist, engineer, and amateur economist, I like numbers. 
Please quantify everything you have said. 
How much in dollar terms is the indirect advantage? What are the opportunity costs of those advantages? 
I would like a detailed analysis.


----------



## cirr

TaiShang said:


> It is a state-owned enterprise. Not necessarily profit-oriented.
> 
> Besides, direct economic return is only one of the aspects in large-scale social/developmental projects. There are many additional benefits such as greater national mobility, integration, land development and appreciation, technology transfer, national image (Premier Li's one of biggest selling points in his state visits, for instance) which may or may not be translated into direct monetary profit. Besides, this kind of infrastructure projects are multi-generational.



It is becoming darn hard to buy tickets on many HSR routes，even for trains with departure intervals of 20 mins or less。


----------



## TaiShang

Bussard Ramjet said:


> As a scientist, engineer, and amateur economist, I like numbers.
> Please quantify everything you have said.
> How much in dollar terms is the indirect advantage? What are the opportunity costs of those advantages?
> I would like a detailed analysis.


 
I do not know for sure in China. But in Taiwan, I know for fact, many national statistics are not to be seen by normal citizens, let alone by foreigners. Only related government institutions have access to such comprehensive data.

Besides, I am in no urge to justify a Chinese project to a foreigner. As I always say, keep your best ideas for India. And prove they are the best.



cirr said:


> It is becoming darn hard to buy tickets on many HSR routes，even for trains with departure intervals of 20 mins or less。



This is good. But, in social project, direct monetary gain is only one of the (long-term) goals. What matters more is less quantifiable non-monetary gains. 

Like public housing, national highways system or sewage. 

Transportation is a basic right which is to be provided by a responsible government. India might be on a different league, as its social development indicators demonstrate. 

I have no urge to judge them. And won't be involved in discussion where they attempt to judge us. Their business is theirs. Our business is ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bobsm

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Is it only operational profit?
> Actually if there was operating profit for the first time, it is nothing to boast about, from a commercial standpoint. Companies invest to earn profit, which is net profit, after covering the costs of initial fixed investments.



Obviously, it is operational profit. Very few can expect to receive even operational profit, much less a return on full investment, especially of this size in 3 years. 



Bussard Ramjet said:


> it is nothing to boast about, from a commercial standpoint. Companies invest to earn profit, .



Have you check out ours? It is about to go bankrupt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

bobsm said:


> Obviously, it is operational profit. Very few can expect to receive even operational profit, much less a return on full investment, especially of this size in 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you check out ours? It is about to go bankrupt.



Not necessarily. Operating profits can be expected right from start. 

I never said that India is any kind of model for your problem. India has similar state-owned sector for Railways. I am not sure about this, but I wouldn't be surprised if it is a giant mess.


----------



## bobsm

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Not necessarily. Operating profits can be expected right from start.



Not many High speed rail lines in the world have operating profits in 3 years of operation. If I am not wrong, Japan's Tokyo to Osaka line is probably the other one, along with the Shanghai-Beijing line.



Bussard Ramjet said:


> I never said that India is any kind of model for your problem. India has similar state-owned sector for Railways. I am not sure about this, but I wouldn't be surprised if it is a giant mess.



Where have I mentioned India railways?


----------



## Bussard Ramjet

bobsm said:


> Obviously, it is operational profit. Very few can expect to receive even operational profit, much less a return on full investment, especially of this size in 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> Have you check out ours? It is about to go bankrupt.



Read the second line. Since I am from India, it seems to be definitely referring India.


----------



## bobsm

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Read the second line. Since I am from India, it seems to be definitely referring India.



I was refering to our own, Taiwan High Speed Rail


----------



## TaiShang

*Xinhua Insight: Story unveiled of the "highspeed railway kingdom"*

BEIJING, Jan. 26 (Xinhua) -- Urumqi, the seat of China's remote Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region is a perfect example of how highspeed railways (HSR) have driven development in China.

*Since being linked to the HSR network, Urumqi has witnessed an explosion of industry, with 18 of the world's top 500 firms, including Coca-Cola and Volkswagen, establishing bases in the region.*

*"We never imagined that the remote northwestern regions could enjoy the same development opportunities as the central and eastern regions," said Wang Ning, a researcher at Xinjiang Academy of Social Sciences.*

In just a decade, China has established the world's largest HSR network, over half of the world's HSR tracks are in China.

The domestic network crosses 28 of the country's 31 provincial regions, and it is showing no signs of slowing.

*DEVELOPING HSR: A "NATIONAL WILL"*

The fast expansion of HSR embodies China's own ambitions to modernize.

*The nation's first stretch of HSR, the Beijing-Shanghai route, was first proposed in the 1990s but the long-term HSR development plan was not released until 2004*

"The acquisition of foreign technology, the training of talent and innovation all paved way for the rapid rise of HSR over the past decade," president of China Railway Siyuan Survey and Design Group Co. Ltd., said.

The achievements of the past 10 years have received the collective awe of the world and industry insiders, who consider China's HSR development the result of "national will."

China needed to prioritize railway construction, said transportation expert Gu Zhongyuan, as "the old, creaking railway system was a bottleneck for economic development."

CSR Corp. chief technical expert Ding Sansan said that an injection of capital from the government following the world's financial crisis in 2008 was crucial to the speedy development of the nation's HSR network.

Like everything new, HSR had teething issues. A fatal train collision in east China's Zhejiang Province in 2011 raised doubts over safety and the pace of construction slowed for a while.

However, HSR rebounded thanks to efforts to improve quality and its high profile advocates, such as Premier Li Keqiang, who is now the de facto salesperson for China's HSR.

*BRINGING CHINA CLOSER*

*Bullet trains have made the past experience of traveling on Chinese railways -- cramped carriages stuffed with luggage, pungent odors and long queues for the lavatory -- a distant memory.*

*"Thanks to highspeed railway, I can go back to my hometown in Guizhou Province many times a year to see my family," said Pan Jinkui, a migrant worker in Foshan City's Sanshui District, in the southern province of Guangdong.*

The railway Pan uses was launched late last month and connects Guiyang with Guangzhou, the capitals of Guizhou and Guangdong provinces. At a speed of 300 km/h, travel between the two cities has been cut to four hours from more than 20 hours on the old line.

*HSR has made the country seem smaller.*

The Beijing-Guangzhou HSR, which extends for more than 2,000 km and is the longest of its kind in the world, cuts travel time between the two cities to eight hours, not much less than the three hours it takes to fly.

*More than 58 percent of passenger trains launched last year were highspeed trains that took 800 million passengers to their destinations.*

*HSR has changed perceptions of time and space for ordinary citizens, and the economic landscape has benefited from higher efficiency.*

"As a country that boasts one fifth of the world's population, China as a HSR society is an important subject, worthy of research," said Zhang Qizuo, an economy researcher based in Chegndu University in southwest China.

*INNOVATION-DRIVEN TECHNOLOGY*

HSR routes across China have been designed to suit its varying climate and geographical conditions. The Harbin-Dalian HSR travels through areas where the temperature drops to as low as 40 degree Celsius below zero, the Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR passes through the savage Gobi Desert and the Hainan Island HSR can withstand a battering from typhoons.

*"China has mastered HSR technology, with achievements in design and construction; system integration; and operation management." said Chen Juemin, director of the International Cooperation Department of China Railway Corp.*

The train that runs on the Beijing-Shanghai route has been in service for 190 million kilometers, and has a failure rate below one incident for every 2 million kilometers travelled, significantly lower than the international standard of 2.6.

A new model currently on trial run boasts a Chinese designed electric drive system and network control system, two core HSR technologies.

Analysts said that core HSR technologies have stemmed from ceaseless exploration and innovation.

"China's HSR development has pooled resources from all quarters, breaking down barriers of departments, industry, enterprises and universities. It sets a good example for companies to not only innovate but also be successful," said Kang Xiong, vice president of China Academy of railway sciences.

*"The HSR success has greatly stimulated the imagination of the Chinese people. And imagination is one step away from creativity, something all industries need," said Gao Bo, director of HSR research center of China's Southwest Jiaotong University.*

***

@cnleio , @cirr an article that perfectly fits with and gives testament to the thread title. 

Note: Ignore the Indian troll who tends to discuss Taiwan's independence on China's HSR thread, please.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## onebyone

TaiShang said:


> *Xinhua Insight: Story unveiled of the "highspeed railway kingdom"*
> 
> BEIJING, Jan. 26 (Xinhua) -- Urumqi, the seat of China's remote Xinjiang Uygur Autonomous Region is a perfect example of how highspeed railways (HSR) have driven development in China.
> 
> *Since being linked to the HSR network, Urumqi has witnessed an explosion of industry, with 18 of the world's top 500 firms, including Coca-Cola and Volkswagen, establishing bases in the region.*
> 
> *"We never imagined that the remote northwestern regions could enjoy the same development opportunities as the central and eastern regions," said Wang Ning, a researcher at Xinjiang Academy of Social Sciences.*
> 
> In just a decade, China has established the world's largest HSR network, over half of the world's HSR tracks are in China.
> 
> The domestic network crosses 28 of the country's 31 provincial regions, and it is showing no signs of slowing.
> 
> *DEVELOPING HSR: A "NATIONAL WILL"*
> 
> The fast expansion of HSR embodies China's own ambitions to modernize.
> 
> *The nation's first stretch of HSR, the Beijing-Shanghai route, was first proposed in the 1990s but the long-term HSR development plan was not released until 2004*
> 
> "The acquisition of foreign technology, the training of talent and innovation all paved way for the rapid rise of HSR over the past decade," president of China Railway Siyuan Survey and Design Group Co. Ltd., said.
> 
> The achievements of the past 10 years have received the collective awe of the world and industry insiders, who consider China's HSR development the result of "national will."
> 
> China needed to prioritize railway construction, said transportation expert Gu Zhongyuan, as "the old, creaking railway system was a bottleneck for economic development."
> 
> CSR Corp. chief technical expert Ding Sansan said that an injection of capital from the government following the world's financial crisis in 2008 was crucial to the speedy development of the nation's HSR network.
> 
> Like everything new, HSR had teething issues. A fatal train collision in east China's Zhejiang Province in 2011 raised doubts over safety and the pace of construction slowed for a while.
> 
> However, HSR rebounded thanks to efforts to improve quality and its high profile advocates, such as Premier Li Keqiang, who is now the de facto salesperson for China's HSR.
> 
> *BRINGING CHINA CLOSER*
> 
> *Bullet trains have made the past experience of traveling on Chinese railways -- cramped carriages stuffed with luggage, pungent odors and long queues for the lavatory -- a distant memory.*
> 
> *"Thanks to highspeed railway, I can go back to my hometown in Guizhou Province many times a year to see my family," said Pan Jinkui, a migrant worker in Foshan City's Sanshui District, in the southern province of Guangdong.*
> 
> The railway Pan uses was launched late last month and connects Guiyang with Guangzhou, the capitals of Guizhou and Guangdong provinces. At a speed of 300 km/h, travel between the two cities has been cut to four hours from more than 20 hours on the old line.
> 
> *HSR has made the country seem smaller.*
> 
> The Beijing-Guangzhou HSR, which extends for more than 2,000 km and is the longest of its kind in the world, cuts travel time between the two cities to eight hours, not much less than the three hours it takes to fly.
> 
> *More than 58 percent of passenger trains launched last year were highspeed trains that took 800 million passengers to their destinations.*
> 
> *HSR has changed perceptions of time and space for ordinary citizens, and the economic landscape has benefited from higher efficiency.*
> 
> "As a country that boasts one fifth of the world's population, China as a HSR society is an important subject, worthy of research," said Zhang Qizuo, an economy researcher based in Chegndu University in southwest China.
> 
> *INNOVATION-DRIVEN TECHNOLOGY*
> 
> HSR routes across China have been designed to suit its varying climate and geographical conditions. The Harbin-Dalian HSR travels through areas where the temperature drops to as low as 40 degree Celsius below zero, the Lanzhou-Xinjiang HSR passes through the savage Gobi Desert and the Hainan Island HSR can withstand a battering from typhoons.
> 
> *"China has mastered HSR technology, with achievements in design and construction; system integration; and operation management." said Chen Juemin, director of the International Cooperation Department of China Railway Corp.*
> 
> The train that runs on the Beijing-Shanghai route has been in service for 190 million kilometers, and has a failure rate below one incident for every 2 million kilometers travelled, significantly lower than the international standard of 2.6.
> 
> A new model currently on trial run boasts a Chinese designed electric drive system and network control system, two core HSR technologies.
> 
> Analysts said that core HSR technologies have stemmed from ceaseless exploration and innovation.
> 
> "China's HSR development has pooled resources from all quarters, breaking down barriers of departments, industry, enterprises and universities. It sets a good example for companies to not only innovate but also be successful," said Kang Xiong, vice president of China Academy of railway sciences.
> 
> *"The HSR success has greatly stimulated the imagination of the Chinese people. And imagination is one step away from creativity, something all industries need," said Gao Bo, director of HSR research center of China's Southwest Jiaotong University.*
> 
> ***
> 
> @cnleio , @cirr an article that perfectly fits with and gives testament to the thread title.
> 
> Note: Ignore the Indian troll who tends to discuss Taiwan's independence on China's HSR thread, please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## cirr

Bussard Ramjet said:


> Great buddy!
> 
> Surveys generally put very small numbers for people like you. What do you say?
> Also, do you have any stats for the Republic of China army? I would generally think unification would be more popular in the army, don't you say?



The vast majority of Taiwanese people want the status quo。

Only 15-20% are die-hard pro-independent while some 10% are in support of unification。

So there you are。

PS Don't be fooled or brainwashed by what you read，for you only read what you are fed by what you know。

PSS You are living in a world where the so-called current order（the West and its ideological followers/slaves）has monopolistic control over media outlets of all natures，i.e. the propaganda machines are run solely for the benefit of what you know。

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## cirr

New 350km/h high-speed train（EMUs）by CSR：

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## TaiShang

*National rail investment target fulfilled in 2014*
Published: 2015-1-29 

*Reached 809b yuan, the second-highest amount in history*




A high-speed train passes by Guiyang, South China's Guizhou Province. Photo: CFP









China accelerated railway construction and fulfilled its annual investment target of 800 billion yuan ($128 billion) in 2014, underlining the sector's importance in stabilizing the county's growth, a senior transportation official said Thursday. 

Fixed-assets investment in China's railways rose to 808.8 billion yuan last year, significantly up from 663.8 billion yuan in 2013 and the second-highest in history, the China Railway Corporation (CRC) said in a statement posted Thursday on its website. 

*A total of 8,427 kilometers of new rail lines were put into operation in 2014, a record high, according to the CRC. *

Rail investment peaked at 842.7 billion yuan in 2010, and a high-speed train crash that killed 40 people in July 2011 in Wenzhou, East China's Zhejiang Province led to an investment slump of nearly 30 percent year-on-year in 2011. But investment has rebounded since then. 

The latest investment figure is within expectations, as the CRC raised its annual fixed-assets investment target for 2014 to 800 billion yuan in late April from 630 billion yuan at the beginning of the year after three adjustments. 

The high growth rate of fixed-assets investment in transportation signals its importance for stabilizing growth when China's economy faces downward pressure, Xu Chengguang, a spokesman for the Ministry of Transport, told a press conference held in Beijing Thursday. 

*"Improving transportation infrastructure not only can drive investment but also boost consumption and improve people's livelihood," Dong Yan, a transportation research fellow with the Academy of Macroeconomic Research under the National Development and Reform Commission, told the Global Times Thursday. *

*The total length of China's railways in operation reached 112,000 kilometers by the end of 2014, including 16,000 kilometers of high-speed lines. The railways carried 2.32 billion passengers in 2014, a 12 percent year-on-year growth, according to the CRC. *

*The CRC will focus on building railways in China's central and western regions in 2015, and will also explore overseas opportunities as China is pushing forward its One Belt and One Road initiatives, the statement said. *

Xu Bin, an analyst with UBS, expects fixed-assets investment in China's railways to reach 810 billion yuan in 2015, slightly higher than in 2014. 

Total fixed-assets investment in railways during the country's 13th Five-Year Plan period (2016-20) will be 12 percent higher than that in the 12th Five-Year Plan period (2010-15), Xu told a seminar on January 13, financial news portal stcn.com reported on the same day. 

Experts believe the growth rate of fixed-assets investment in railways will decelerate in the next five years. 

"Central authorities will continue to approve large transportation projects such as high-speed railways and ports in the next five years, but the pace will gradually slow down," Dong said. 

*According to the 12th five-year plan on railways, China's railway network open to traffic will reach 120,000 kilometers by the end of 2015, up 85 percent from the end of 2010.

"The rail transportation capacity in China's many regions has increased considerably after years of massive investment," Hu Siji, a professor with the School of Traffic and Transportation at Beijing Jiaotong University, told the Global Times Thursday. *

"Future rail investment should be focused on regions that still lag behind in transportation capacity, because excessive investment will add to the CRC's burden," Hu said. 

The CRC's debt-to-asset ratio climbed to 64.77 percent by the end of September 2014, up from 63.93 percent by the end of 2013, according to the railway company. 

"Railway projects are long-term investments. It is difficult for most rail lines to turn to profitability as quickly as the Beijing-Shanghai high-speed rail line, which enjoys high passenger rates as it connects the two most developed Chinese cities," said Hu. 

The Beijing-Shanghai high-speed railway is expected to report an annual profit of 1.2 billion yuan in 2014, the first annual profit since it was put into operation in June 2011, the Xinhua News Agency reported Sunday.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

Wireless rail is on track as China seeks to develop world-first power system | South China Morning Post

*Wireless rail is on track as China seeks to develop world-first power system*
Chinese researchers hope to create the world's first ambient power system for high-speed trains
Chen Binglin UPDATED : Sunday, 15 February, 2015, 8:09am





_High-speed trains at a commissioning and testing facility in Tangshan. Chinese scientists hope to develop the first wireless power system for such trains, to cut down on frequent repairs. Photo: EPA_

China is developing wireless energy transmission technology to power its high-speed trains, in what it hopes will be a world first.

At least two proposals for the construction of the first-ever rail line with a wireless power supply are under review by the central government after scientists finalised them, according to researchers on the projects.

But "going wireless" poses some technological challenges that will not be surmounted easily or quickly.

Chief among them is the fact that, while it is currently possible to transmit energy without wires, it's not very efficient, especially at high levels and long distances.

There are also non-technical issues, including the high cost of the investment and strong opposition from both passengers and neighbours of the rail line, who fear high levels of radiation.

China has built the world's longest high-speed rail network, covering more than 11,000km by the end of last year, and the government has launched a global sales campaign to export the technology and rolling stock to other countries.

But the overhead power lines that serve the trains require frequent maintenance due to bad weather and rapid wear and tear.

Trains themselves also require maintenance, and the expensive pantographs - the apparatuses mounted on carriage roofs that collect power through contact with the overhead transmission wires - must be replaced every few months.

All of this adds significantly to operating costs, according to Chinese rail authorities.

Delays come most frequently from physical breakages or electrical short circuiting at the contact point.

The high-speed line connecting Beijing and Shanghai sustained 10 power supply failures in less than a month after it began operating in June, 2011. On September 21, nine trains were delayed on the same line with similar problems.

A team led by Professor Sun Yue, director of the Power Electronic and Control Engineering Institute at Chongqing University, recently proposed a 10MW wireless power system to the Ministry of Science and Technology to reduce the trains' operating costs and improve on-time performance.

South Korean scientists are building a 1MW experimental line but its capacity is still too low to be practical.

Sun said his system could "beam" more than 13,000 horsepower, or 9.7MW, to a train using resonant magnetic induction, enough to easily propel a fully loaded subway train or a high-speed train at 350km/h or more.

"But without government support we cannot develop a full-size prototype to overcome all the technical challenges of high-power wireless transmission."

China to date has bought most of its high-speed rail technology from Japan, Germany, France and Italy, but the wireless 10MW technology is new and has never been attempted by other countries.

"The solutions cannot be bought overseas," Sun said. "We must work hard to come up with our own technology."

Sun's design calls for the energy sending device to be placed on the railway track and the receiving coil in the train's undercarriage.

The system would require little maintenance and could function properly in almost any weather, including floods, Sun said.

The ministry was reviewing the proposal and, if accepted, a large national research project for wireless-power, high-speed rail and subways would be launched next year, he said.

Sun said his team was racing to solve some critical issues, such as reducing present energy loss in the system of about 25 per cent, and eliminating harmful radiation to passengers and people living near the line.

Upgrading an existing rail line with wireless technology would cost tens of millions of yuan, and the railways might stick with overhead wires due to budget concerns, Sun said.

Sun's team is seeking other practical applications for its technology. Last year it helped a Chinese home appliances company develop the world's first cordless kitchen blender and cooker.

The government's interest in wireless power for high-speed trains has attracted many other researchers, and the competition for funding is tough.

A team led by Professor Yang Qingxin at Tianjin Polytechnic University has proposed a different design that involves beaming coils installed in overhead power lines with receiving antennas mounted on the roofs of trains.

Zhang Xin, a researcher involved in Yang's project, said their proposal would be cheaper than Sun's undercarriage design as it required no retrofitting of rails.

But Zhang admitted their laboratory prototype was not nearly powerful enough to drive a high-speed train.

"We've achieved power output in the range 300kW to 500kW so far," he said. "We still need to solve many technical issues before testing it on a real line."

The Taijin Polytechnic proposal was selected as one of the top 10 promising technologies to change people's lives in future by the China Association for Science and Technology, and was exhibited at the China Science and Technology Museum this month.

Wireless energy transfer was an early dream in the field of electrical research, as demonstrated by the legendary inventor Nikola Tesla as early as 1891. But technical issues and safety concerns have limited its applications to small devices such as mobile phone chargers and medical implants.

Yu Xinjie , an electrical engineering professor at Tsinghua University, said it was essential that the government funded and supported such research, which had the potential to launch a new industrial revolution.

"China still lags behind developed countries in this area but with sufficient support we can catch up or even lead," he said. "But a more difficult task is convincing the public that it is safe. Though the radiation can be reduced effectively by shielding train passengers, it is still difficult to protect people outside or near the line. A lot of work is needed to address these issues."

This article appeared in the South China Morning Post print edition as Wireless rail on track
.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## cirr

Work started today on the Hubei section（Wuhan-Shiyan）of the Wuhan-Xi'an HSR

Length：391.5 km
Speed：350km/h
Cost：52.75 billion yuan
Completion：2018

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ahojunk

Chinese Cities Go off Rails in Effort to Attract New Train Stations -

*Chinese Cities Go off Rails in Effort to Attract New Train Stations*
By staff reporter Zhou Dongxu
01.28.2015 19:04

_Towns across the country are vying for new facilities and the economic boost that comes with them, state media reports_.






(Beijing) – First, it was thousands of locals in Shaoyang, Hunan Province, who piled pressure on city officials so a station for high-speed trains would be built in their city.

Then planning officials in Dengzhou, a small city in Henan Province, launched stinging attack on a panel of railroad experts who urged that a station be moved closer to a rival town.

A state media commentary profiling the two cases has been circulating on the Internet, offering insight into fierce battles being fought by local governments, particularly those in less-developed regions, in a bid to get a piece of the railroad construction boom.

The official Xinhua News Agency reported on January 27 that 100,000 people in Shaoyang, in the central province of Hunan, joined various campaigns urging the city government to do whatever it took to secure a station on the Shanghai-Kunming line.

Should the mayor and Communist Party secretary fail, residents of Shaoyang say, they may as well step down.

This apparently got the attention of local leaders. "We held meetings every day until midnight and headed straight into preparations of documents," a Shaoyang official said of efforts to get a station.

Xinhua did not say when Shaoyang's campaign was mounted or if it was successful.

The Shanghai-Kunming route is part of a plan the government announced in 2004 to expand the country's railroad network by 2020. Work on the 2,264 kilometer line from China's coast to the southwestern province of Yunnan started in February 2009 and is to be done next year.

A fight also erupted between two cities in the central province of Henan that want to be home to a station on line from Zhengzhou, the provincial capital, to Wanzou, which is in the southwestern municipality of Chongqing.

The Henan Daily newspaper reported in September that thousands of residents in Xinye joined a signature campaign to show support for local government efforts to win a bid for a station in a location near their town.

When officials in neighboring Dengzhou learned of a plan to move the facility across town – where it would be closer to Xinye – they flew into a rage. In an article put online on November 9, they said experts from China Railway Corp (CRC) who came up with the plan "had water on their brains" when they came up with the idea.

An official in the Dengzhou planning agency denied his department posted the article and it has been removed from the Internet.

Zhao Jian, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University, told Caixin a train station, particularly on high-speed route, would be a boost to a local economy because of the influx of both passengers from the surrounding areas and government spending. Even better, Zhao said, is that the stations are paid for by the central government and state-run CRC.

The sites for stations should be based on scientific planning, he said. "From an economic point of view, the priority to host a station for high-speed rail routes should be given to bigger cities. But the key factor in deciding a location is whether the stations can secure enough passengers to stay afloat commercially."

(Rewritten by Li Rongde)
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

Bullish on Bullet Trains: Chinese Cities Fight for High-Speed Tracks - China Real Time Report - WSJ

*Bullish on Bullet Trains: Chinese Cities Fight for High-Speed Tracks*
*11:29 am HKT
Jan 28, 2015*





CRT Train model - Aly Song/Reuters

China’s hunger for speed and growth has heated up competition among local officials who are scrambling to get a bullet train whooshing through their city.

Local officials would pay visits to the office of the country’s top economic planner in Beijing, call on locals to sign online petitions and even work overtime despite having sick children at home, the official Xinhua News Agency said in a report on Monday.

Two neighboring cities in central China’s Hunan province, Loudi and Shaoyang, waged just such a public campaign against each other so that a high-speed rail connecting the eastern metropolitan of Shanghai to Kunming, capital city of southern Yunnan province, could stop at their city, Xinhua said.

“At that time, every day the city government officials will meet and discuss [plans to win over the train station] till midnight,” a Shaoyang official told Xinhua.

The officials’ motivations for high-speed trains are partly political as they believe they can win more support from their superiors and grass roots if they can build a major infrastructure project for the locals, Xinhua said. In Shaoyang, at the time, the public was demanding the mayor and party leader quit if they failed to make it happen, Xinhua said.

Apart from a possible brighter political prospect, officials also hope high-speed trains can bring faster fiscal revenue growth.

A high-speed railway station opened in Qufu, a city in eastern Shandong province that is also hometown to Confucius, in June 2011. The number of tourists and total fiscal revenue rose 11.7% and 14.2% respectively from a year earlier in 2013, the Beijing News reported on Monday.

Fixed-asset investment in overall railways rose nearly 17% from a year earlier in 2014, at 780 billion yuan ($125 billion) , official data showed. That’s the highest growth rate since 2011, when railway investment plummeted more than 22% on year.

Last year, the total mileage of China’s high-speed rail topped 16,000 kilometers, up 45% from a year earlier, Xinhua said. The country built its largest number of high-speed railway lines in 2014.

The result of the investment frenzy? In just a decade, China has built the world’s largest high-speed network, reaching as far as Urumqi, the capital of the westernmost Xinjiang region.

Not all cities that build a shiny high-speed train station can boost the local economy.

Tieling, in northern Liaoning province, opened a high-speed train station at the end of 2012, strategically located in new city it has spent billions of yuan to build about one-hour drive away from the main city, hoping to attract more factories and services from nearby cities as well as to create more jobs.

The plan was to stimulate growth around six other nearby cities by building highways and high-speed rail lines connecting them with Shenyang, a metropolis that is about a 90-minute drive south of Tieling. But a visit by China Real Time to the city a few months later shows that it has failed to attract businesses or tourists.

The future for the two cities in central Hunan province may be better.

At least the cities, a little over 100 kilometers from each other, both got what they wanted after years of fighting. The high-speed rail made stops in both cities, the local Shaoyang Daily reported in December.

_– Liyan Qi_
.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Train travel reaches first peak in China*

BEIJING, Feb. 16 (Xinhuanet) -- Spring Festival is only a few days away, and here in China, the holiday travel rush is in the second day of its peak.

These are the latest pictures from one of Beijing's major railway stations. The three days counting from Sunday are expected to be the busiest for travelers prior to the festival. Regular trains have been the popular choice up until now, but with Chinese New Year's eve just two days away, that's switching to travel by high speed rail.

*Yesterday, nearly 8 million trips were made on the railways, a 20 percent increase from last year. 708 trains were added to ease the travel pressure. Spring Festival is China's busiest holiday. Millions of people, including migrant workers and students, head home across vast distances to spend the holiday with their loved ones.*

Later in the hour, we'll take you across the country to see how people is celebrating the biggest holiday of the year.

(Source: CNTV.cn)

​

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## bolo

TaiShang said:


> I do not know for sure in China. But in Taiwan, I know for fact, many national statistics are not to be seen by normal citizens, let alone by foreigners. Only related government institutions have access to such comprehensive data.
> 
> Besides, I am in no urge to justify a Chinese project to a foreigner. As I always say, keep your best ideas for India. And prove they are the best.
> 
> 
> 
> This is good. But, in social project, direct monetary gain is only one of the (long-term) goals. What matters more is less quantifiable non-monetary gains.
> 
> Like public housing, national highways system or sewage.
> 
> Transportation is a basic right which is to be provided by a responsible government. India might be on a different league, as its social development indicators demonstrate.
> 
> I have no urge to judge them. And won't be involved in discussion where they attempt to judge us. Their business is theirs. Our business is ours.


Exactly. Chinese should not give a flying **** and need to prove anything to anyone, especially a foreigner.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

A gang of Japanese reporters and TV crews pay a visit to CNR's Tangshan factory

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

2.8 billion trips expected in China during spring festival | CCTV America

*2.8 billion trips expected in China during spring festival*
January 30, 2015 






A total of *2.807 billion trips* are expected to be made by Chinese people during the Spring Festival travel rush, according to the Ministry of Transport Thursday.

The number, which excludes trips through public buses and taxi, is 3.4 percent higher than the previous year, said Xu Chengguang, spokesman of the ministry.

The 40-day travel frenzy is known as “Chunyun,” the hectic period surrounding Chinese New Year which falls this year on Feb. 19. Chunyun began on Feb. 4 and will last until March 16.

_*Several new high-speed railways have been built and put into operation in 2014 that will further help reduce crowds during the travel rush*_, Xu said. China Railway Corporation earlier this month announced plans to run more trains to cope with the travel rush.

Chinese New Year celebrations, known as Spring Festival, are China’s most important family holiday, with hundreds of millions of people heading to their hometowns to meet with relatives and old friends, putting huge stress on transportation system.

Chinese people have never been more affluent and keen to travel, nor have there ever been more migrant workers in cities far from home. Every year, stress on the transportation system becomes greater and greater, despite great improvements in infrastructure over the last few years.

The transport networks — road, rail, aviation and waterways — have set new highs for “Chunyun” numbers almost every year in the past decade.

Railways are expected to see a *rise of 10 percent* in passenger trips year on year, a greater rise than any other transport options, official data showed.

*This story is compiled with information from Xinhua. *
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> 2.8 billion trips expected in China during spring festival | CCTV America
> 
> *2.8 billion trips expected in China during spring festival*
> January 30, 2015
> 
> View attachment 194378
> 
> 
> A total of *2.807 billion trips* are expected to be made by Chinese people during the Spring Festival travel rush, according to the Ministry of Transport Thursday.
> 
> The number, which excludes trips through public buses and taxi, is 3.4 percent higher than the previous year, said Xu Chengguang, spokesman of the ministry.
> 
> The 40-day travel frenzy is known as “Chunyun,” the hectic period surrounding Chinese New Year which falls this year on Feb. 19. Chunyun began on Feb. 4 and will last until March 16.
> 
> _*Several new high-speed railways have been built and put into operation in 2014 that will further help reduce crowds during the travel rush*_, Xu said. China Railway Corporation earlier this month announced plans to run more trains to cope with the travel rush.
> 
> Chinese New Year celebrations, known as Spring Festival, are China’s most important family holiday, with hundreds of millions of people heading to their hometowns to meet with relatives and old friends, putting huge stress on transportation system.
> 
> Chinese people have never been more affluent and keen to travel, nor have there ever been more migrant workers in cities far from home. Every year, stress on the transportation system becomes greater and greater, despite great improvements in infrastructure over the last few years.
> 
> The transport networks — road, rail, aviation and waterways — have set new highs for “Chunyun” numbers almost every year in the past decade.
> 
> Railways are expected to see a *rise of 10 percent* in passenger trips year on year, a greater rise than any other transport options, official data showed.
> 
> *This story is compiled with information from Xinhua. *
> .



HSR is changing the old understandings of how the people think of the nation's geography. In a sense, HSR unites the country even more closely by enabling extended mobilization. That's amazingly forward looking strategy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## lonelyman

You are extremely narrow minded, just curious u are a vet living in vietnam, why do u care so much and spend time here arguing about China's high speed train.

You sound exactly like Chinese gong zhi, first saying it's a bad investment,waste of tax payers' money,shipping empty chairs, now they are packed and hard to get a ticket and some lines turn into an operating profit, i guess u are on the way to accuse ccp monopoly and making fat profits.

Jokes aside, i can see u are very pro air, but they are not contradictory but complementary, china air market enjoys double digit growth year over year despite hsr competition, it's still boein and air bus biggest market. plus u can not just count direct flight time, most of airports are far from downtown,u easily add 3 or 4 hours trip back and to airport/congestion/security check/delay etc., let alone more space and comfort of train travel.

In a word China is not USA,it make sense to have HSR with high population density. unless u are working for airline interests or have anti ccp agendar, stop this trolling and stubbonness, open ur mind, there are other people want to enjoy this thread.

[QUOTE="BoQ77, post: 5901076, member: 1]

Air is flexible, as long as you completed the airport ... you could add more or remove some flights based on your season demand.more ?[/QUOTE]

who said trains are not?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BoQ77

You describe me as below:

u are:
- a vet living in vietnam,
- You sound exactly like Chinese gong zhi,
- u are on the way to accuse ccp monopoly and making fat profits.
- i can see u are very pro air, 
- u are working for airline interests 
- have anti ccp agendar, 

Actually, I just mention about this as an example of effective/ineffective public investment.
I'm not dividing which country. but the common in public waste,


----------



## TaiShang

*This amazing heat map shows the world’s largest human movement as Chinese New Year begins*

Chinese New Year starts on Wednesday, but many people are already hitting the road to return to their hometowns. Each year it results in the world’s largest human migration. *China’s top search engine* is tracking many of those journeys and has created an amazing, real-time heat map showing the exodus from the major cities. This is the scene right now:






The national holiday – called Spring Festival – officially lasts seven days, but the vast migration occurs over weeks as migrant laborers, factory workers, and students head home first, followed later by office workers. The trip is called _chun yun_ in Chinese, which literally means “spring movement”. *Not everyone voyages to their hometown during Chinese New Year, but the migration is still incredible in scale; China’s Ministry of Transport expects people to undertake 2.8 billion trips during this year’s festivities.*

Baidu created the Chinese New Year travel heat map for the first time last year. This year it once again uses location-based data from Baidu’s apps, such as Baidu Maps, to highlight the swarm of journeys taking place.

At the time of writing, the heat map shows that most of the movement is of people leaving Shanghai and Shenzhen. Beijing, meanwhile, is seeing the greatest activity when you factor in both incoming and outgoing travelers.

Clicking on Shanghai in the list, the interactive map changes to show (pictured below) orange lines tracking people flowing into Shanghai, while the yellow lines follow the people leaving the city:

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BoQ77

We opposed the map with dashed lines. @Indos @Cossack25A1


----------



## TaiShang

*Spring Festival train travel reaches peak*

Just two days left until Spring Festival, the most important in China. Millions of people across the country are now making their way back home to celebrate.






_Millions of people across the country are now making their way back home to celebrate._

On Sunday nearly 8 million trips were made on the railways, the highest number since the 40-day travel rush period began, and around 7.8 million more trips are expected to be made on the railways on Monday, a 15 percent increase from last year.

Regular trains have been the popular choice so far, but with the Chinese New Year's eve just days away, many are switching to high speed trains to make it home in time. For example, the Beijing South Railway Station, the busiest in China, now has one train arriving or departing every 3 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bolo

lonelyman said:


> You are extremely narrow minded, just curious u are a vet living in vietnam, why do u care so much and spend time here arguing about China's high speed train.
> 
> You sound exactly like Chinese gong zhi, first saying it's a bad investment,waste of tax payers' money,shipping empty chairs, now they are packed and hard to get a ticket and some lines turn into an operating profit, i guess u are on the way to accuse ccp monopoly and making fat profits.
> 
> Jokes aside, i can see u are very pro air, but they are not contradictory but complementary, china air market enjoys double digit growth year over year despite hsr competition, it's still boein and air bus biggest market. plus u can not just count direct flight time, most of airports are far from downtown,u easily add 3 or 4 hours trip back and to airport/congestion/security check/delay etc., let alone more space and comfort of train travel.
> 
> In a word China is not USA,it make sense to have HSR with high population density. unless u are working for airline interests or have anti ccp agendar, stop this trolling and stubbonness, open ur mind, there are other people want to enjoy this thread.
> 
> [QUOTE="BoQ77, post: 5901076, member: 1]
> 
> Air is flexible, as long as you completed the airport ... you could add more or remove some flights based on your season demand.more ?



who said trains are not?[/QUOTE]

BoQ77 is a known troll but Chinese members here, new and old always respond to his dumb questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

bolo said:


> who said trains are not?



BoQ77 is a known troll but Chinese members here, new and old always respond to his dumb questions.[/QUOTE]

LOL. I see a trend. As the new members get veteran and wiser, they earn to ignore Viets and Indians.


*‘Innovation and standardisation’ keep China’s high-speed rail costs low, says World Bank*

The cost of high-speed rail (HSR) construction in China is one third lower than in other countries thanks to extensive planning, greater standardisation and the development of “innovative and competitive capacity” in the manufacturing process, a World Bank paper has said.21 Jul 2014
According to the paper, ‘High-speed railways in China: a look at construction costs’ (8-page / 768 KB PDF), by the end of 2013 China had built a HSR network of more than 10,000 route kilometres, “far exceeding that in any other country and larger than the network in the entire European Union”.

The paper said “major factors” influencing construction costs included the line design speed, topography along the alignment, weather conditions, land acquisition costs, use of viaducts instead of embankments and building major bridges across wide rivers.

The construction of ‘mega stations’, which “are frequently built as independent projects” with costs not always included in the HSR project cost, is another key factor, the paper said. Mega stations are traditionally built in the largest cities, and “tend to be large airport-type buildings, with close attention to architecture and local culture”.

Laying track on viaducts is often preferred in China to minimise resettlement and the use of fertile land as well as to reduce environmental impacts, the paper said. “The estimated cost of viaducts in China ranges from 57 million renminbi (CNY) to CNY 73m ($9m to $12m) per km for a double track line. Such costs are kept low through standardisation of the design and manufacturing process for casting and laying bridge beams on viaducts.”

Using figures from China’s ‘People’s Railway Post’, published in January 2014, the paper said the average seat occupancy is 70%. Second class HSR fares vary between $0.045 per km at 200 to 250 km per hour and $0.077 at 300 to 350 km/h. “This is three to four times that on conventional express trains, but this is lower or comparable to discounted air fares and, at the lower end, similar to intercity bus fares. This is about one fourth or one fifth of the fares applied in other HSR countries,” the paper said.

According to the paper: “These trains provide world-class quality of service and comfort. They have carried a large volume of passengers safely, except for one major accident in 2011 that caused about 40 fatalities, attributed to inadequate testing of a new design of signalling equipment, which lacked proper fail-safe features.”

Since 2006, the World Bank has provided financial and technical support for six railway projects in China with speeds of 200 km/h or above.

The bank said in terms of total costs for all projects it has supported in China, civil works contributed about 50% of the cost while signalling, communications and electrification each contributed about 5% of the cost.

The paper said: “HSR construction costs in China tend to be lower than in other countries. Based on experience with World Bank supported projects, the cost of railway construction is about 82% of the total project costs. China HSR, with a maximum speed of 350 km/h, has a typical infrastructure unit cost of about $17m to $21m per kilometre, with a high ratio of viaducts and tunnels. The cost of HSR construction in Europe, having design speed of 300 km/h or above is estimated to be of the order of $25m to $39m per km.”

Earlier this year China announced that foreign investors will have more opportunities to invest in Chinese state projects and state-owned enterprises, including those in the oil, transport and telecoms sectors, as the government pushes the development of a mixed-ownership economy.

According to an April 2014 report in the China Daily, China will invest more than $117 billion in its railway infrastructure this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

The photo, taken on Feb. 13, 2015, in south China's Guangzhou train station, shows a four-year-old girl yawning in her grandmother's arm. This is the first time she is riding the train to go back to her parents' hometown in Hunan province. [Photo: Imagine China]

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## TaiShang

*Rail Modernizations Improve Spring Festival Travel Rush*
2015-02-21 Xinhua Web Editor: Wang Wei

Filing past the armed guards, Mr. Yang was pleasantly surprised to find little overcrowding when he arrived at Beijing West Railway Station for his journey home for the Spring Festival.

Like many millions of Chinese, he was making the traditional homecoming to reunite with family for the most important festive occasion in China. Like most of them, he was to find that recent modernizations of the train network and ticketing system have made the travel rush a much smoother, more civilized experience than the notorious ordeal of days gone by.

China's transportation authorities have estimated that almost 300 million people -- about the population of the United States -- will travel by train during the 40 days from Feb 4 to March 16 this year.

However, the advent of high-speed rail has greatly increased capacity, and modern trains have made the travel experience a lot more comfortable.

Also over the past few years in China, train tickets have been put on sale further in advance, online sales platforms have launched, and real-name ticketing has reduced the amount of scalping. Gone are the days when hopeful travelers would sleep on chaotic station concourses, on the off-chance of getting a ticket from massively oversubscribed services.

And so it was that Mr. Yang, who was too shy to give his full name, prepared to board the G309 from Beijing to southwest China's Chongqing Municipality on Tuesday.

The 40-something computer technician from Chongqing told a Xinhua reporter he knows a few tricks for securing precious train tickets. "The closer to the Spring Festival it is, the easier it is to buy tickets."

After a few minutes, Yang and his fellow travelers began to board. It would be the first time that most of them had made the journey by high-speed rail.

Transportation in mountainous Chongqing and Sichuan Province has always been difficult. In the 1980s, it took over two days to reach Beijing from Chongqing and Chengdu, the provincial capital of Sichuan. The area is one of the biggest sources of migrant labor in China, meaning high pressure during every festival travel rush.

Electricity multiple unit (EMU) trains briefly linked Sichuan and Beijing in 2011. The journey at about 200 km per hour took about 15 hours. But the services were canceled after the notorious railway accident in August 2011 that killed 40 people in east China's Zhejiang Province.

It was only on Jan. 1 that high-speed came to the area, reducing journey times from Chongqing and Chengdu to Beijing to about 12 hours. The trip by normal train takes about 25 hours.

There are no standing-room-only tickets on high-speed trains, so their interiors are much calmer and less congested. Staff collect waste every two hours. Lavatories are disabled-friendly. There is enough space for passengers to stretch out in their seats. For Huang Jianmei, it is all a far cry from Spring Festival homecomings in the past.

Huang settled in Beijing in 2004. This was the first time that she had returned home to Chongqing with her husband for Spring Festival. The 29-year-old recalled that in her second year in China's capital, the only ticket she could get was for one of the extra services added by railway authorities during peak demand. These tended to be served by older rolling stock. Their green paint became a symbol of an outdated and slow railway.

That trip took Huang over 40 hours and is an experience she never wants to repeat.

"There were much too many people in the carriage. Some passengers had to board through windows. It would take an hour to walk from one end of the carriage to the other. And forget about using the lavatory! There were passengers inside!" Huang said, leaning against her husband, who was watching a movie on a tablet computer.

"It was never a decent journey in the past. It was like transporting livestock!" said Yan Wenjian, another passenger on G309. It was also the first time that the 35-year-old was getting to go back home with his wife from north China.

His strongest memory of Spring Festival train travel is a 32-hour ordeal in the year 2000. Passengers crammed into every available space: along the corridors, under seats, in lavatories. He set off walking to the lavatory half an hour in advance of needing to go each time. His limbs became numb because there was no room to stretch, he recalled.

What did Mr. Yang think of his journey? He said he missed the camaraderie-in-adversity that developed among passengers on the old-fashioned trips. "This is not like the travel rush. I'm not used to it."

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

*Yunnan-Guangxi HSR, January 2015
*
Yunnan-Guangxi HSR under construction in Guangxi, Southern China.












chinadaily

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## TaiShang

*China to step up construction on major transport infrastructure*
Editor: _Wang Xuemeng _丨Xinhua

02-22-2015 13:58 BJT


BEIJING, Feb. 22 (Xinhua) -- China will maintain the scale and intensity of major transportation infrastructure construction in 2015 to buoy growth.

The National Development and Reform Commission (NDRC) said that more railway lines, particularly in the central and western regions, will be put into operation this year, which will stabilize economic growth and improve people's livelihoods.

The NDRC will continue to encourage social capital through preferential measures to attract investment in major transportation infrastructure in 2015.

In 2014, the NDRC approved 34 billion yuan (5.56 billion U.S. dollars) for transportation infrastructure, which included railways, roads, airports and waterways.

China had more than 110,000 kilometers of railways by the end of 2014, 15,800 kilometers were high speed rail (HSR), making it the HSR world leader.

*2nd travel peak of Spring Festival Holiday begins*
02-22-2015 14:13 BJT


While some enjoying their holiday, many others have started to come back home. The second travel peak of China's Spring Festival Holiday has begun to put pressure on the country's railway system.

7.7 million trips will be made today. Huge flow of people are packing major railway stations in Wuhan, Chengdu and Nanchang, with a 10% increase from Saturday. The bad weather across the country has also forced people to choose to go home by trains.

Meanwhile, for road and air traffic, national transport authority predict that the peak will be tomorrow.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ahojunk

Chinese high-speed: an evaluation of traffic | International Railway Journal

*International Rail Journal*
Wednesday, February 18, 2015

*Chinese high-speed: an evaluation of traffic*
Written by Gerald Ollivier, Richard Bullock, Yin Jing, Jitendra Sondhri, Nanyan Zhou, World Bank Beijing 






The extraordinary growth of China's high-speed network has been one of the defining rail trends of recent years, but the pace of expansion has made charting traffic development a challenging process. Gerald Ollivier, Richard Bullock, Yin Jing, Jitendra Sondhri and Nanyan Zhou from the World Bank's Beijing office uncover usage trends from the initial years of operation and consider how traffic might develop in the future.

In terms of high-speed rail (HSR) network length, no country comes close to China, whose system had reached 12,183km by October 2014. To put this in context, China has constructed almost four times as much high-speed railway as Spain, which has the world's second largest network. Today most of the metropolitan regions in China are either connected, or in the process of being connected, to lines with a maximum speed of 200km/h or above.
By July 2014, China Railways Corporation (CRC) was operating more than 1330 China Rail High Speed (CRH) services a day on both the high-speed network and upgraded conventional lines. More lines are being built and upgraded to connect all cities of more than 500,000 people with services of at least 160km/h by this year. Since China's first truly high-speed line only opened in 2008, this represents a radical change in the provision of passenger services by CRC in a very short time.

However, building new infrastructure or providing services is not an end in itself and when the high-speed programme was announced there was much debate over whether the projected traffic would materialise and whether the cost of constructing such a system could be justified.

Nearly seven years after the opening of the first high-speed line, insights into usage have begun to emerge and many important questions can now be answered. What is the traffic level and how does it compare with air traffic? Who is travelling on CRH services? Has high-speed rail benefited ordinary citizens? These answers are important for informing policy and regulations, as well as optimising train services.

By October 1 2014, CRH had carried more than 2.9 billion passengers since its launch. Traffic increased from 128 million in 2008 to 672 million in 2013 with annual growth of around 39% during this period.

In 2013, Chinese high-speed traffic reached 214 billion passenger-km, slightly more traffic than the rest of the world's high-speed networks combined and around 2.5 times the volume carried in Japan, which has the second-busiest network. These are substantial numbers for a system that is still in its early days.

China is unique in many of its characteristics, be it for its sheer land area (9.6 million km²), the long distances between north and south, east and west, its current stage of economic development (GDP of $US 6807 per capita in 2013) and its population density (141 people/km²), particularly in central and eastern provinces. It has many well-dispersed large cities of more than 500,000 inhabitants located 200-900km apart, ideal territory for high-speed rail.

China is also at a turning point in its urbanisation, a strategic time to put in place the transport backbone that will stimulate the overall competitiveness of cities. In 2013, 53% of the population was urbanised but by 2030 this will increase to 70% or around 1 billion people.

According to the 2010 census 221 cities have a population of more than 500,000 and 81 cities are home to more than a million inhabitants and more are expected to join their ranks as urbanisation continues. Those cities will seek to develop their service industries and play a major role in the growing domestic economy. Competitiveness will be influenced by the quality of their transport links to innovation networks and to supply chains, both national and international.

China is also seeking to rebalance economic growth geographically, and after 30 years of rapid development in the eastern provinces, development of central and western provinces has become a prime objective for the government, with improved connectivity expected to play a central role in this rebalancing. The completion of high-speed links to Xinjiang in the west and Guizhou in central China at the end of 2014 demonstrates this policy in action.

As these changes occur, international benchmarks show that the average distance travelled is likely to increase significantly as China's per capita GDP increases. If the average Chinese citizen were to travel as much as the average Japanese, European or American, the distance they travel would be multiplied by four, five or 10 respectively by 2030, compared with 2012 levels. As the Chinese economy grows in sophistication and the population becomes more affluent, service levels will also need to be raised.

While new transport demands are emerging and existing transport needs are growing, the CRC network is already one of the most densely used in the world, with robust growth between 2009 and 2013. Overall passenger traffic grew by 5.5% per year during this period reaching 2.1 billion passengers or 1060 billion passenger-km in 2013. Railfreight grew by 6% per year to 3.6 billion tonnes, or 2633 billion tonne-km in 2013. These are large volumes compared with the size of the network (103,100km in 2013).

The combination of rapidly growing traffic and of high existing traffic density meant that major investment would be needed if rail continues to play a key role in the economy.The government's Mid-to-Long Term Railway Network Plan adopted in 2004, and updated in 2008, laid out a development strategy for the network for the period up to 2020, including the connection of all provincial capitals and cities above 500,000 people to a rapid rail network of 45,000km, including about 16,000km of high-speed lines. The programme was later accelerated to achieve most of these objectives by 2015.

The CRH network was launched in April 2007 with a new generation of trains capable of operating at up to 250km/h, although initially most mileage was covered on upgraded conventional routes. The need to share track with freight trains meant average station-to-station speeds remained moderate, even if maximum speeds had improved substantially. With a 10-hour trip, the average speed between Beijing and Shanghai had reached 132km/h.

In 2008, the first of a new generation of high-speed lines began operating. The Beijing - Tianjin high-speed line opened in August 2008, with a maximum operating speed of 350km/h and an average station-to-station speed of 240km/h. It quickly established itself as a competitive form of transport, carrying over 16 million passengers in its first year of operation.

By December 2012, both the 1318km Beijing - Shanghai and the 2281km Beijing West - Guangzhou high-speed lines had been completed, connecting the three most vibrant economic clusters in China. By international standards these lines offer extremely competitive journey times, with the caveat that many stations are located outside central areas, and thus require additional connection time. For example the Beijing West - Zhengzhou East CRH service offers an average station-to-station speed of 289km/h with a journey time of 2h 24min for the 693km trip. The average speed for Beijing - Shanghai is 275km/h and the 1318km journey takes just 4h 48min.

On July 1 2014, CRC introduced a new summer timetable with 1330 CRH services per day. Aside from increasing CRH capacity, the new schedule enabled a shift towards more high-speed services and an increase in freight traffic on conventional lines, which was one of the original goals of developing the high-speed network.

Nevertheless, the new timetables raised some concerns. Service levels did not differentiate between peak and off-peak periods and few discounts were offered for services with lower demand. This may result in lower occupancy rates on off-peak trains, while tickets for peak trains will remain difficult to obtain. A number of conventional services were also replaced by CRH, reducing options for low or middle-income passengers who may be less time sensitive but more price sensitive. These concerns could be addressed in part by introducing additional flexibility in pricing with discounted tickets during off-peak periods.

All CRH trains are formed of eight or 16 cars with capacity ranging from 494 to 1299 seats. The busiest routes can be served by up to 101 services per direction per day, with up to eight trains per hour at peak times. Traffic density on such routes is estimated at about 30-40 million passengers. Two types of services are provided; express trains stopping only at major cities while other trains stop at intermediate stations. On medium density routes, 40-50 trains operate daily.

Fares vary depending on the speed of the services. Second class fares for 200 to 250km/h HSR services are about $US 0.045 per km, similar to intercity bus fares. Second class fares for 300 to 350km/h HSR services are $US 0.077 per km, lower than or comparable with discounted air fares. This is three to four times the fare for conventional express trains, but tickets for these services are often difficult to obtain and the level of service is significantly lower. The low-cost of high-speed fares compared with other countries reflects the substantial traffic densities and occupancy rates, and the lower cost base for construction and operation.

During 2008-2013, total rail passenger volume continued to grow at 7.6% annually, but with a change in traffic composition. While conventional rail traffic grew 1.5% annually, CRH traffic has increased 39% per annum since 2008. The introduction of CRH services has not caused a reduction in ridership on the conventional network, but has instead fuelled accelerated growth, which the previous network, close to its full capacity, was unable to achieve.

By October 1 2014, CRH had carried an estimated 2.9 billion passengers, an estimated 1.9 billion of whom travelled over the dedicated high-speed network for at least part of their journey.

In 2013, CRH services carried an estimated 672 million passengers equivalent to 32% of all rail journeys in China, and CRH passenger volume reached 221.7 billion passenger-km. The average distance travelled reached 330km and average distances are increasing steadily as the network expands. The large number of passengers on short-distance CRH services lowers the average.

The two busiest lines are Beijing - Shanghai and Beijing - Guangzhou, each estimated to carry more than 100 million passengers in 2014. Few of these passengers travelled end-to-end and the average trip length on both corridors is about 500km. The first long-distance line, the 969km Wuhan - Guangzhou line carried around 50 million passengers in 2013, about 14 million of whom came from interline traffic, illustrating network effects. Around half of the ridership on this route came from conventional services with the remaining traffic being new-to-rail. According to a report in the _People's Railway Post_ in January 2014, the average seat occupancy on CRH services was 70% in 2013.

While HSR has experienced stronger growth than air transport, the two modes remain quite different in their features. In 2013, twice as many passengers travelled on CRH services (672 million) as domestic flights (327 million) and while domestic air traffic increased continuously at an average of 13% per year between 2008 and 2013, CRH growth has been substantially faster, averaging 39% per year. However, the average air trip was substantially longer at 1363km in 2012 and is getting longer, presumably as flights covering distances of less than 800km tend to be withdrawn when faced with high-speed rail competition.

For short trips (less than 150km), car and bus often remain competitive, especially if the high-speed station is located far from the city centre, while for journeys of more than 1000km air is still an attractive option. Nevertheless, the reliability, frequency and comfort of CRH services make rail competitive for most middle-distance trips and in some cities, such as Baoding, CRH has even become a commuting option.

While the high-speed network in China will quickly reach maturity, traffic is still in its early days as the experience of Japan and France, the two leaders in high-speed traffic outside China, has shown. Judging from both of these examples, and from the forecast increase in mobility in China, the current level of traffic is relatively strong. In 2013 after five years of CRH operations, high-speed passenger density (defined as passenger-km divided by the average length of high-speed lines in operation) had reached 22.5 million, close to the level reached in France (25 million) after 32 years of operation. While it will take longer to reach the current level in Japan (36 million), China's current level of traffic compares favourably with Japan at the same stage of development.

Considering the overall development context in China, rapid traffic growth looks set to continue over the next two decades, with levels closely related to the pace of economic development. This network also offers high transport capacity, a feature particularly relevant during the peak traffic periods. Experience in France indicates traffic could be further expanded by offering differentiated pricing strategies based on occupancy rates.

The level of demand seen so far confirms a strong need for such a service along core corridors, and passengers' willingness to pay higher fares.

In May 2013 CRC, the World Bank and China's Third Railway Survey and Design Institute surveyed 1001 passengers on conventional and high-speed trains on the Tianjin - Jinan and Jilin - Changchun routes. This showed that a large proportion of high-speed passengers - 62% based on the Tianjin - Jinan route - belong to the 25-55 age group. Many of these passengers were travelling for business, with high-speed rail facilitating an increase in trip frequency for businesses.

The research found that a broad range of travellers from different income levels choose CRH for its comfort, safety and punctuality over existing alternatives. Users perceive it as facilitating reunions with family and friends, tourism, and access to job opportunities.

The self-reported income levels from the on-train survey suggests that the majority of passengers had monthly income of less than Yuan 5000 ($US 805) per month (50-70% of users in the two case studies). The high-speed passengers' average income was 35-50% higher than that of passengers on conventional trains. High-speed appears to have filled a gap in the type of services previously offered.

As the network develops, there will be a clear need to pay careful attention to the overall door-to-door trip experience for travellers. This includes dealing with aspects that sometimes extend beyond the remit of the railway, for example by improving station access, and, in particular, reducing the waiting times for taxis or ensuring high frequency local public transport services. It also includes optimising train frequencies and stops based on emerging trip patterns and user surveys, introducing flexible ticket prices reflecting peak/off-peak periods, and introducing convenient e-ticketing.

By focusing on these aspects, and on the efficient operation of the network, high-speed rail in China can be expected to continue to experience substantial growth for years to come.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## TaiShang

"While HSR has experienced stronger growth than air transport, the two modes remain quite different in their features. In 2013, twice as many passengers travelled on CRH services (672 million) as domestic flights (327 million) and while domestic air traffic increased continuously at an average of 13% per year between 2008 and 2013, CRH growth has been substantially faster, averaging 39% per year. However, the average air trip was substantially longer at 1363km in 2012 and is getting longer, presumably as flights covering distances of less than 800km tend to be withdrawn when faced with high-speed rail competition."

Amazing!

*Five times as many passengers using China’s HSR network than in 2008*





Photo: GuoZhongHua/ shutterstock.com.

*Passenger growth on China’s high-speed rail network does justify the level of investment being made with annual passenger numbers rising from 128 million in 2008 to 672 million in 2013, a new report by the World Bank has suggested.*

More than 2.9 billion passengers have travelled across China by high-speed train since April 2007 and in 2013, China’s high-speed rail network recorded 214 billion passenger kilometres – more than the rest of the world put together.

*The report – High-Speed Railways in China: A Look at Traffic – seems to suggest that China’s substantial investment in high-speed rail over the past decade is being justified by the system’s increasing patronage.*

The research also looks the types of passengers using high-speed trains in China and how passengers travel habits are changing because of the introduction of new high-speed routes.

Gerald Ollivier, a World Bank senior transport specialist and co-author of the paper, said: “Understanding and addressing passenger needs are critical to achieving the full impact of the high-speed rail network."

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> "While HSR has experienced stronger growth than air transport, the two modes remain quite different in their features. In 2013, twice as many passengers travelled on CRH services (672 million) as domestic flights (327 million) and while domestic air traffic increased continuously at an average of 13% per year between 2008 and 2013, CRH growth has been substantially faster, averaging 39% per year. However, the average air trip was substantially longer at 1363km in 2012 and is getting longer, presumably as flights covering distances of less than 800km tend to be withdrawn when faced with high-speed rail competition."
> 
> Amazing!
> 
> *Five times as many passengers using China’s HSR network than in 2008*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo: GuoZhongHua/ shutterstock.com.
> 
> *Passenger growth on China’s high-speed rail network does justify the level of investment being made with annual passenger numbers rising from 128 million in 2008 to 672 million in 2013, a new report by the World Bank has suggested.*
> 
> More than 2.9 billion passengers have travelled across China by high-speed train since April 2007 and in 2013, China’s high-speed rail network recorded 214 billion passenger kilometres – more than the rest of the world put together.
> 
> *The report – High-Speed Railways in China: A Look at Traffic – seems to suggest that China’s substantial investment in high-speed rail over the past decade is being justified by the system’s increasing patronage.*
> 
> The research also looks the types of passengers using high-speed trains in China and how passengers travel habits are changing because of the introduction of new high-speed routes.
> 
> Gerald Ollivier, a World Bank senior transport specialist and co-author of the paper, said: “Understanding and addressing passenger needs are critical to achieving the full impact of the high-speed rail network."


HSR is part of my life. Totally give up bus and airplane if HSR is available

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## cirr

There are *7450km* of new expressways built in 2014 in China.

Historical Development of Expressway Length in China 

*Year Distance(km)
*
01-01-1988 0 
01-01-1989 147 
01-01-1990 271 
01-01-1991 522 
01-01-1992 574 
01-01-1993 652 
01-01-1994 1,145 
01-01-1995 1,603 
01-01-1996 2,141 
01-01-1997 3,422 
01-01-1998 4,771 
01-01-1999 8,733 
01-01-2000 11,605 
01-01-2001 16,314 
01-01-2002 19,453 
01-01-2003 25,200 
01-01-2004 29,800 
01-01-2005 34,300 
01-01-2006 41,005 
01-01-2007 45,339 
01-01-2008 53,913 
01-01-2009 60,346 
01-01-2010 65,065
01-01-2011 74,100 
01-01-2012 84,900
01-01-2013 96,200
01-01-2014 104,468
01-01-2015 111,918

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ahojunk

China High Speed Rail Network in the year 2020:-

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> China High Speed Rail Network in the year 2020:-
> 
> View attachment 198798


this picture does not fully cover all lines, bro.
even omit some existing lines by Feb.2015

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> this picture does not fully cover all lines, bro.
> even omit some existing lines by Feb.2015



I saw this map on the internet and I just thought of sharing.

Sorry, I wasn't aware that this pic doesn't cover all lines.
If you have an updated and more accurate pic, please post and share.


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> I saw this map on the internet and I just thought of sharing.
> 
> Sorry, I wasn't aware that this pic doesn't cover all lines.
> If you have an updated and more accurate pic, please post and share.


you mean planned one or in operation?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahojunk

Either pic (planned or in operation) will be fine. If you have them, please post.

I am fascinated by the incredulous speed of China's construction and development of its HSR.

Hats off to China.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

The next boom in transport investment will be the construction of intercity express rails that criss-cross the major city clusters up and down the country。

*China's rail expansion shifts to intercity lines
*
Global Times 2015-01-19 09:47:00 (Beijing Time)

On the 814 bus, one of the major nine bus routes between Hebei's Yanjiao township and downtown Beijing, the air was filled with the smell of commuters' breakfasts. Every day, half of the town's 300,000 residents reportedly squeeze intopackedvehicles tocommute. To ease the traffic pressure, bullet trains began taking Yanjiao's commuters to and from Beijing each day as of January 12, cutting the travel time in half.

However, most of Yanjiao's commuters cannot take the train due to the limited number of seats.

But the commuters from Yanjiao and other areas around Beijing may find travel easier soon as more intercity railways are expected to be built.

Hebei Province has said that it will build four rail lines, including routes between Beijing's Yizhuang area and the Hebei's Langfang, and between Beijing's Fangshan district and Hebei's Zhuozhou, news portal people.cn reported.

These projects are part of a new wave of railway construction planned for the coming few years.

As of the end of 2014, China has over 110,000 kilometers of railways, 15,000 kilometers of which are high-speed railways.

Although the details of the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20) for railway development, drafted by the National Railway Administration and submitted to higher authorities for deliberation in January 2015, have not yet been revealed, railway experts predict that railway development in less developed regions, as well as the growth of intercity and suburban routes will be apriorityand that investment in these areas will remain high.

*Westward railway development*

"As most majortrunklines have been built in eastern regions while railways in middle and western China are weakly linked, future investment is expected to focus on central and western regions to drive economic development there," Cheng Shidong, a director at the Institute of Comprehensive Transportation with the National Development and Reform Commission, told the Global Times. The majority of the railway projects approved last year are to be built in those areas, Cheng said.

In one month alone, the NDRC approved three railway projects worth more than 10-billion yuan ($1.61 billion) each in central and western regions, including Chongqing Municipality, Henan, Hubei and Hunan provinces and the Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, the 21st Century Business Herald reported.

In September 2014, Premier Li Keqiang stressed that infrastructure construction willtilttoward central and western regions during the 13th Five-Year Plan.

The Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region is often mentioned as being a key area for infrastructure development by rail experts on account of its strategic significance for the country's Silk Road Economic Belt initiative and the need to maintain stability.

"Oneprerequisitefor making Xinjiang a new engine of China's economic growth is toconstructrailways, facilitating easy travel to sparsely populated areas," said Gao Bai, a sociology professor with Duke University in the US.

After labor-intensive industries are transferred to Xinjiang, [agricultural]products manufactured in Xinjiang can be exported to Central Asia, the Middle East and Europe by train, which is much faster than transporting goods by sea, Gao told the Global Times.

President Xi Jinping proposed in 2013 that China and Central Asian nations collaborate in building the Silk Road Economic Belt.

"[Besides,] strengthening the connection between the capital Urumqi and other cities in Xinjiang, intercity railways will play a role in maintaining its social stability," said Wang Mengshu, a senior rail expert from the Chinese Academy of Engineering.

Wang said that when cities in Xinjiang are connected by high speed rail links, the government will encourage more businesses to move to the region from eastern and central China, stimulating the local economy and providing job opportunities for locals.

2015 will witness the launch of three intercity railways from Urumqi to the southern Xinjiang cities of Turpan, Korla as well as the Zhundong development zone in northern Xinjiang, which is rich in oil and coal.

Cheng Zhongxing, a deputy director of the high-speed railway development study center at Southwest Jiaotong University, expressed regret over the fact that the high-speed rail link between Urumqi and Beijing that will start full operation in 2017 is not as fast as it could have been.

"The top speed was originally going to be 350 kilometers per hour, at which pace passengers can arrive in Beijing in eight hours, while now the top speed is only 200 kilometers," he said. "Eight hours could have meant a much closer mental attachment to China's capital for Xinjiang."

*Intercity and suburban railways*

Following the completion of major high-speed railway lines across China, the focus will be shifted onto facilitating short trips via the construction of intercity railways among city clusters and building suburban railways for commuters, Cheng Shidong said.

"Since cities in the Yangtze River Delta in East China, including Shanghai, Nanjing and Ningbo, have strong economic ties with each other, frequent business trips among the cities will need intercity railways," he said, adding that the Pearl River Delta in South China also boasts these kinds of "mature economic circles."

However, there are only a few "mature economic circles" in China, Cheng Shidong said, adding that "laying intercity railways will be a mid- and long-term strategy when more circles emerge."

Guangxi, Shandong and Zhejiang have disclosed their intercity railway plans. Zhejiang's plans to construct four intercity railway networks - with cities including Hangzhou, Ningbo, Wenzhou and Taizhou as hubs - were approved by the NDRC in late December. Journeys between the cities and counties will take only one hour, the National Business Daily reported on December 24.

Zhao Jian, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University, agreed with Cheng and said suburban railways will also be on the agenda.

"Metropolises havenumerousresidents that live in suburbs … About 40,000 kilometers of tracks are expected to be laid for commuters, which will provide ample room for the development of suburban railways," Zhao told the Global Times.

*Debate over further expansion*

Experts agreed that large-scale investment in railway construction will be maintained, given the risks China faces from its economic downturn and excess production capacity.

"As China has suffered from slower economic growth, the government will resort to investment in railways, which is afeasibleway to boost the real economy," Gao said, adding that other sectors, such as the solar and property development industries have already faced the problem of overbuilt production capacity.

Also, thecementand steel industries have already suffered from overproduction, a problem that can be ameliorated by railway construction, said Cheng Zhongxing.

However, Zhao called for the construction of high-speed railways to halt in July as the debts racked up by the State-owned China Railway Corporation have surpassed 3 trillion yuan and most high-speed railways cannot earn enough profit to justify the necessary investment due to inadequate passenger numbers.

China's rail expansion shifts to intercity lines?Beijing news, English news, latest beijingnews,www.bjd.com.cn

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

cirr said:


> The next boom in transport investment will be the construction of intercity express rails that criss-cross the major metropolitan areas up and down the country。
> 
> *China's rail expansion shifts to intercity lines
> *
> Global Times 2015-01-19 09:47:00 (Beijing Time)
> 
> On the 814 bus, one of the major nine bus routes between Hebei's Yanjiao township and downtown Beijing, the air was filled with the smell of commuters' breakfasts. Every day, half of the town's 300,000 residents reportedly squeeze intopackedvehicles tocommute. To ease the traffic pressure, bullet trains began taking Yanjiao's commuters to and from Beijing each day as of January 12, cutting the travel time in half.
> 
> However, most of Yanjiao's commuters cannot take the train due to the limited number of seats.
> 
> But the commuters from Yanjiao and other areas around Beijing may find travel easier soon as more intercity railways are expected to be built.
> 
> Hebei Province has said that it will build four rail lines, including routes between Beijing's Yizhuang area and the Hebei's Langfang, and between Beijing's Fangshan district and Hebei's Zhuozhou, news portal people.cn reported.
> 
> These projects are part of a new wave of railway construction planned for the coming few years.
> 
> As of the end of 2014, China has over 110,000 kilometers of railways, 15,000 kilometers of which are high-speed railways.
> 
> Although the details of the 13th Five-Year Plan (2016-20) for railway development, drafted by the National Railway Administration and submitted to higher authorities for deliberation in January 2015, have not yet been revealed, railway experts predict that railway development in less developed regions, as well as the growth of intercity and suburban routes will be apriorityand that investment in these areas will remain high.
> 
> *Westward railway development*
> 
> "As most majortrunklines have been built in eastern regions while railways in middle and western China are weakly linked, future investment is expected to focus on central and western regions to drive economic development there," Cheng Shidong, a director at the Institute of Comprehensive Transportation with the National Development and Reform Commission, told the Global Times. The majority of the railway projects approved last year are to be built in those areas, Cheng said.
> 
> In one month alone, the NDRC approved three railway projects worth more than 10-billion yuan ($1.61 billion) each in central and western regions, including Chongqing Municipality, Henan, Hubei and Hunan provinces and the Guangxi Zhuang Autonomous Region, the 21st Century Business Herald reported.
> 
> In September 2014, Premier Li Keqiang stressed that infrastructure construction willtilttoward central and western regions during the 13th Five-Year Plan.
> 
> The Xinjiang Uyghur Autonomous Region is often mentioned as being a key area for infrastructure development by rail experts on account of its strategic significance for the country's Silk Road Economic Belt initiative and the need to maintain stability.
> 
> "Oneprerequisitefor making Xinjiang a new engine of China's economic growth is toconstructrailways, facilitating easy travel to sparsely populated areas," said Gao Bai, a sociology professor with Duke University in the US.
> 
> After labor-intensive industries are transferred to Xinjiang, [agricultural]products manufactured in Xinjiang can be exported to Central Asia, the Middle East and Europe by train, which is much faster than transporting goods by sea, Gao told the Global Times.
> 
> President Xi Jinping proposed in 2013 that China and Central Asian nations collaborate in building the Silk Road Economic Belt.
> 
> "[Besides,] strengthening the connection between the capital Urumqi and other cities in Xinjiang, intercity railways will play a role in maintaining its social stability," said Wang Mengshu, a senior rail expert from the Chinese Academy of Engineering.
> 
> Wang said that when cities in Xinjiang are connected by high speed rail links, the government will encourage more businesses to move to the region from eastern and central China, stimulating the local economy and providing job opportunities for locals.
> 
> 2015 will witness the launch of three intercity railways from Urumqi to the southern Xinjiang cities of Turpan, Korla as well as the Zhundong development zone in northern Xinjiang, which is rich in oil and coal.
> 
> Cheng Zhongxing, a deputy director of the high-speed railway development study center at Southwest Jiaotong University, expressed regret over the fact that the high-speed rail link between Urumqi and Beijing that will start full operation in 2017 is not as fast as it could have been.
> 
> "The top speed was originally going to be 350 kilometers per hour, at which pace passengers can arrive in Beijing in eight hours, while now the top speed is only 200 kilometers," he said. "Eight hours could have meant a much closer mental attachment to China's capital for Xinjiang."
> 
> *Intercity and suburban railways*
> 
> Following the completion of major high-speed railway lines across China, the focus will be shifted onto facilitating short trips via the construction of intercity railways among city clusters and building suburban railways for commuters, Cheng Shidong said.
> 
> "Since cities in the Yangtze River Delta in East China, including Shanghai, Nanjing and Ningbo, have strong economic ties with each other, frequent business trips among the cities will need intercity railways," he said, adding that the Pearl River Delta in South China also boasts these kinds of "mature economic circles."
> 
> However, there are only a few "mature economic circles" in China, Cheng Shidong said, adding that "laying intercity railways will be a mid- and long-term strategy when more circles emerge."
> 
> Guangxi, Shandong and Zhejiang have disclosed their intercity railway plans. Zhejiang's plans to construct four intercity railway networks - with cities including Hangzhou, Ningbo, Wenzhou and Taizhou as hubs - were approved by the NDRC in late December. Journeys between the cities and counties will take only one hour, the National Business Daily reported on December 24.
> 
> Zhao Jian, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University, agreed with Cheng and said suburban railways will also be on the agenda.
> 
> "Metropolises havenumerousresidents that live in suburbs … About 40,000 kilometers of tracks are expected to be laid for commuters, which will provide ample room for the development of suburban railways," Zhao told the Global Times.
> 
> *Debate over further expansion*
> 
> Experts agreed that large-scale investment in railway construction will be maintained, given the risks China faces from its economic downturn and excess production capacity.
> 
> "As China has suffered from slower economic growth, the government will resort to investment in railways, which is afeasibleway to boost the real economy," Gao said, adding that other sectors, such as the solar and property development industries have already faced the problem of overbuilt production capacity.
> 
> Also, thecementand steel industries have already suffered from overproduction, a problem that can be ameliorated by railway construction, said Cheng Zhongxing.
> 
> However, Zhao called for the construction of high-speed railways to halt in July as the debts racked up by the State-owned China Railway Corporation have surpassed 3 trillion yuan and most high-speed railways cannot earn enough profit to justify the necessary investment due to inadequate passenger numbers.
> 
> China's rail expansion shifts to intercity lines?Beijing news, English news, latest beijingnews,www.bjd.com.cn


Still, a lot of keys lines are awaiting . For example, Beijing to Kowloon( along the old Beijing-Kowloon line), kunming-nanning, a second Shanghai-Beijing( the first full use), a second Shanghai-Chengdu( original only 200km/h) , etc. Look at the density of railway of Japan(all lines including normal speed), long way to go for China!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TaiShang

Chinese high-speed: an evaluation of traffic | International Railway Journal

Wednesday, February 18, 2015
*Chinese high-speed: an evaluation of traffic*
Written by Gerald Ollivier, Richard Bullock, Yin Jing, Jitendra Sondhri, Nanyan Zhou, World Bank Beijing

The extraordinary growth of China's high-speed network has been one of the defining rail trends of recent years, but the pace of expansion has made charting traffic development a challenging process. Gerald Ollivier, Richard Bullock, Yin Jing, Jitendra Sondhri and Nanyan Zhou from the World Bank's Beijing office uncover usage trends from the initial years of operation and consider how traffic might develop in the future.

IN terms of high-speed rail (HSR) network length, no country comes close to China, whose system had reached 12,183km by October 2014. To put this in context, China has constructed almost four times as much high-speed railway as Spain, which has the world's second largest network. Today most of the metropolitan regions in China are either connected, or in the process of being connected, to lines with a maximum speed of 200km/h or above.


By July 2014, China Railways Corporation (CRC) was operating more than 1330 China Rail High Speed (CRH) services a day on both the high-speed network and upgraded conventional lines. More lines are being built and upgraded to connect all cities of more than 500,000 people with services of at least 160km/h by this year. Since China's first truly high-speed line only opened in 2008, this represents a radical change in the provision of passenger services by CRC in a very short time.

However, building new infrastructure or providing services is not an end in itself and when the high-speed programme was announced there was much debate over whether the projected traffic would materialise and whether the cost of constructing such a system could be justified.

Nearly seven years after the opening of the first high-speed line, insights into usage have begun to emerge and many important questions can now be answered. What is the traffic level and how does it compare with air traffic? Who is travelling on CRH services? Has high-speed rail benefited ordinary citizens? These answers are important for informing policy and regulations, as well as optimising train services.

By October 1 2014, CRH had carried more than 2.9 billion passengers since its launch. Traffic increased from 128 million in 2008 to 672 million in 2013 with annual growth of around 39% during this period.

In 2013, Chinese high-speed traffic reached 214 billion passenger-km, slightly more traffic than the rest of the world's high-speed networks combined and around 2.5 times the volume carried in Japan, which has the second-busiest network. These are substantial numbers for a system that is still in its early days.

China is unique in many of its characteristics, be it for its sheer land area (9.6 million km²), the long distances between north and south, east and west, its current stage of economic development (GDP of $US 6807 per capita in 2013) and its population density (141 people/km²), particularly in central and eastern provinces. It has many well-dispersed large cities of more than 500,000 inhabitants located 200-900km apart, ideal territory for high-speed rail.

China is also at a turning point in its urbanisation, a strategic time to put in place the transport backbone that will stimulate the overall competitiveness of cities. In 2013, 53% of the population was urbanised but by 2030 this will increase to 70% or around 1 billion people.

According to the 2010 census 221 cities have a population of more than 500,000 and 81 cities are home to more than a million inhabitants and more are expected to join their ranks as urbanisation continues. Those cities will seek to develop their service industries and play a major role in the growing domestic economy. Competitiveness will be influenced by the quality of their transport links to innovation networks and to supply chains, both national and international.

China is also seeking to rebalance economic growth geographically, and after 30 years of rapid development in the eastern provinces, development of central and western provinces has become a prime objective for the government, with improved connectivity expected to play a central role in this rebalancing. The completion of high-speed links to Xinjiang in the west and Guizhou in central China at the end of 2014 demonstrates this policy in action.

As these changes occur, international benchmarks show that the average distance travelled is likely to increase significantly as China's per capita GDP increases. If the average Chinese citizen were to travel as much as the average Japanese, European or American, the distance they travel would be multiplied by four, five or 10 respectively by 2030, compared with 2012 levels. As the Chinese economy grows in sophistication and the population becomes more affluent, service levels will also need to be raised.

While new transport demands are emerging and existing transport needs are growing, the CRC network is already one of the most densely used in the world, with robust growth between 2009 and 2013. Overall passenger traffic grew by 5.5% per year during this period reaching 2.1 billion passengers or 1060 billion passenger-km in 2013. Railfreight grew by 6% per year to 3.6 billion tonnes, or 2633 billion tonne-km in 2013. These are large volumes compared with the size of the network (103,100km in 2013).





The combination of rapidly growing traffic and of high existing traffic density meant that major investment would be needed if rail continues to play a key role in the economy.

The government's Mid-to-Long Term Railway Network Plan adopted in 2004, and updated in 2008, laid out a development strategy for the network for the period up to 2020, including the connection of all provincial capitals and cities above 500,000 people to a rapid rail network of 45,000km, including about 16,000km of high-speed lines. The programme was later accelerated to achieve most of these objectives by 2015.

The CRH network was launched in April 2007 with a new generation of trains capable of operating at up to 250km/h, although initially most mileage was covered on upgraded conventional routes. The need to share track with freight trains meant average station-to-station speeds remained moderate, even if maximum speeds had improved substantially. With a 10-hour trip, the average speed between Beijing and Shanghai had reached 132km/h.

In 2008, the first of a new generation of high-speed lines began operating. The Beijing - Tianjin high-speed line opened in August 2008, with a maximum operating speed of 350km/h and an average station-to-station speed of 240km/h. It quickly established itself as a competitive form of transport, carrying over 16 million passengers in its first year of operation.

By December 2012, both the 1318km Beijing - Shanghai and the 2281km Beijing West - Guangzhou high-speed lines had been completed, connecting the three most vibrant economic clusters in China. By international standards these lines offer extremely competitive journey times, with the caveat that many stations are located outside central areas, and thus require additional connection time. For example the Beijing West - Zhengzhou East CRH service offers an average station-to-station speed of 289km/h with a journey time of 2h 24min for the 693km trip. The average speed for Beijing - Shanghai is 275km/h and the 1318km journey takes just 4h 48min.

On July 1 2014, CRC introduced a new summer timetable with 1330 CRH services per day. Aside from increasing CRH capacity, the new schedule enabled a shift towards more high-speed services and an increase in freight traffic on conventional lines, which was one of the original goals of developing the high-speed network.

Nevertheless, the new timetables raised some concerns. Service levels did not differentiate between peak and off-peak periods and few discounts were offered for services with lower demand. This may result in lower occupancy rates on off-peak trains, while tickets for peak trains will remain difficult to obtain. A number of conventional services were also replaced by CRH, reducing options for low or middle-income passengers who may be less time sensitive but more price sensitive. These concerns could be addressed in part by introducing additional flexibility in pricing with discounted tickets during off-peak periods.

All CRH trains are formed of eight or 16 cars with capacity ranging from 494 to 1299 seats. The busiest routes can be served by up to 101 services per direction per day, with up to eight trains per hour at peak times. Traffic density on such routes is estimated at about 30-40 million passengers. Two types of services are provided; express trains stopping only at major cities while other trains stop at intermediate stations. On medium density routes, 40-50 trains operate daily.

Fares vary depending on the speed of the services. Second class fares for 200 to 250km/h HSR services are about $US 0.045 per km, similar to intercity bus fares. Second class fares for 300 to 350km/h HSR services are $US 0.077 per km, lower than or comparable with discounted air fares. This is three to four times the fare for conventional express trains, but tickets for these services are often difficult to obtain and the level of service is significantly lower. The low-cost of high-speed fares compared with other countries reflects the substantial traffic densities and occupancy rates, and the lower cost base for construction and operation.

During 2008-2013, total rail passenger volume continued to grow at 7.6% annually, but with a change in traffic composition. While conventional rail traffic grew 1.5% annually, CRH traffic has increased 39% per annum since 2008. The introduction of CRH services has not caused a reduction in ridership on the conventional network, but has instead fuelled accelerated growth, which the previous network, close to its full capacity, was unable to achieve.

By October 1 2014, CRH had carried an estimated 2.9 billion passengers, an estimated 1.9 billion of whom travelled over the dedicated high-speed network for at least part of their journey.

In 2013, CRH services carried an estimated 672 million passengers equivalent to 32% of all rail journeys in China, and CRH passenger volume reached 221.7 billion passenger-km. The average distance travelled reached 330km and average distances are increasing steadily as the network expands. The large number of passengers on short-distance CRH services lowers the average.

The two busiest lines are Beijing - Shanghai and Beijing - Guangzhou, each estimated to carry more than 100 million passengers in 2014. Few of these passengers travelled end-to-end and the average trip length on both corridors is about 500km. The first long-distance line, the 969km Wuhan - Guangzhou line carried around 50 million passengers in 2013, about 14 million of whom came from interline traffic, illustrating network effects. Around half of the ridership on this route came from conventional services with the remaining traffic being new-to-rail. According to a report in the _People's Railway Post_ in January 2014, the average seat occupancy on CRH services was 70% in 2013.

While HSR has experienced stronger growth than air transport, the two modes remain quite different in their features. In 2013, twice as many passengers travelled on CRH services (672 million) as domestic flights (327 million) and while domestic air traffic increased continuously at an average of 13% per year between 2008 and 2013, CRH growth has been substantially faster, averaging 39% per year. However, the average air trip was substantially longer at 1363km in 2012 and is getting longer, presumably as flights covering distances of less than 800km tend to be withdrawn when faced with high-speed rail competition.

For short trips (less than 150km), car and bus often remain competitive, especially if the high-speed station is located far from the city centre, while for journeys of more than 1000km air is still an attractive option. Nevertheless, the reliability, frequency and comfort of CRH services make rail competitive for most middle-distance trips and in some cities, such as Baoding, CRH has even become a commuting option.

While the high-speed network in China will quickly reach maturity, traffic is still in its early days as the experience of Japan and France, the two leaders in high-speed traffic outside China, has shown. Judging from both of these examples, and from the forecast increase in mobility in China, the current level of traffic is relatively strong. In 2013 after five years of CRH operations, high-speed passenger density (defined as passenger-km divided by the average length of high-speed lines in operation) had reached 22.5 million, close to the level reached in France (25 million) after 32 years of operation. While it will take longer to reach the current level in Japan (36 million), China's current level of traffic compares favourably with Japan at the same stage of development.

Considering the overall development context in China, rapid traffic growth looks set to continue over the next two decades, with levels closely related to the pace of economic development. This network also offers high transport capacity, a feature particularly relevant during the peak traffic periods. Experience in France indicates traffic could be further expanded by offering differentiated pricing strategies based on occupancy rates.

The level of demand seen so far confirms a strong need for such a service along core corridors, and passengers' willingness to pay higher fares.

In May 2013 CRC, the World Bank and China's Third Railway Survey and Design Institute surveyed 1001 passengers on conventional and high-speed trains on the Tianjin - Jinan and Jilin - Changchun routes. This showed that a large proportion of high-speed passengers - 62% based on the Tianjin - Jinan route - belong to the 25-55 age group. Many of these passengers were travelling for business, with high-speed rail facilitating an increase in trip frequency for businesses.

The research found that a broad range of travellers from different income levels choose CRH for its comfort, safety and punctuality over existing alternatives. Users perceive it as facilitating reunions with family and friends, tourism, and access to job opportunities.

The self-reported income levels from the on-train survey suggests that the majority of passengers had monthly income of less than Yuan 5000 ($US 805) per month (50-70% of users in the two case studies). The high-speed passengers' average income was 35-50% higher than that of passengers on conventional trains. High-speed appears to have filled a gap in the type of services previously offered.

As the network develops, there will be a clear need to pay careful attention to the overall door-to-door trip experience for travellers. This includes dealing with aspects that sometimes extend beyond the remit of the railway, for example by improving station access, and, in particular, reducing the waiting times for taxis or ensuring high frequency local public transport services. It also includes optimising train frequencies and stops based on emerging trip patterns and user surveys, introducing flexible ticket prices reflecting peak/off-peak periods, and introducing convenient e-ticketing.

By focusing on these aspects, and on the efficient operation of the network, high-speed rail in China can be expected to continue to experience substantial growth for years to come.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

There comes the global giant! 

*Government approves merger of China's top two train makers*
Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-3-6 14:56:56

China's state assets watchdog has approved a proposed merger of the country's top two bullet train makers, but obstacles remain to be cleared, both companies said on Thursday evening.

China CNR Corp. Ltd and China CSR Corp. Ltd announced that the State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission has approved in principle their merger into a new company named CRRC Corporation Ltd. 

But efforts still need to be made to meet the terms and conditions set in their merger deal, said the announcements, adding that both will publish any progress in the merger in a timely manner.

Shares of CNR and CSR surged by 6.9 percent and 7 percent in Thursday's trading, respectively.

Both are currently not available for comments.

The two companies announced the merger plan in late December, aiming to build a new transnational and globally leading solution provider of high-end railway transport equipment.

The new company will inherit all the assets, liabilities, businesses, staff, contracts, certificates as well as all other rights and obligations of CNR and CSR. 

The merger will take place in the form of CNR to be merged into CSR through a stock swap agreement between the two companies-- 1 CNR share for 1.1 CSR shares.

*The merger comes 15 years after the two were split in 2000. The then Ministry of Railways that became the China Railway Corporation in 2013, delineated the two companies' major sales domains with the Yellow River as the boundary. It also tried to set a boundary for the two in overseas markets to reduce competition. *

The upcoming merger is expected to avoid "in-fighting" during exploration of the global market.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> There comes the global giant!
> 
> *Government approves merger of China's top two train makers*
> Source:Xinhua Published: 2015-3-6 14:56:56
> 
> China's state assets watchdog has approved a proposed merger of the country's top two bullet train makers, but obstacles remain to be cleared, both companies said on Thursday evening.
> 
> China CNR Corp. Ltd and China CSR Corp. Ltd announced that the State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission has approved in principle their merger into a new company named CRRC Corporation Ltd.
> 
> But efforts still need to be made to meet the terms and conditions set in their merger deal, said the announcements, adding that both will publish any progress in the merger in a timely manner.
> 
> Shares of CNR and CSR surged by 6.9 percent and 7 percent in Thursday's trading, respectively.
> 
> Both are currently not available for comments.
> 
> The two companies announced the merger plan in late December, aiming to build a new transnational and globally leading solution provider of high-end railway transport equipment.
> 
> The new company will inherit all the assets, liabilities, businesses, staff, contracts, certificates as well as all other rights and obligations of CNR and CSR.
> 
> The merger will take place in the form of CNR to be merged into CSR through a stock swap agreement between the two companies-- 1 CNR share for 1.1 CSR shares.
> 
> *The merger comes 15 years after the two were split in 2000. The then Ministry of Railways that became the China Railway Corporation in 2013, delineated the two companies' major sales domains with the Yellow River as the boundary. It also tried to set a boundary for the two in overseas markets to reduce competition. *
> 
> The upcoming merger is expected to avoid "in-fighting" during exploration of the global market.


yes, for global market they will be one but for domestic market, they still have to compete. But yellow river? I am doubted, just the location of factories and institutes, not the sales, especially for CRH trains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AndrewJin

*胡亚东:我国东部沿海高铁全部实现盈利*
*ALL HIGH-SPEED RAILWAY LINES IN COSTAL REGIONS OF EASTERN CHINA ACHIEVE PROFITABILITY*
来源： 新华网 2015年03月06日 15:38:32

新华网北京３月６日电（记者齐中熙、于文静）全国政协委员、中国铁路总公司原副总经理胡亚东６日在政协经济界分组讨论时说，我国东部沿海地区高铁，包括京津城际、京沪、沪宁、沪杭、杭深、广深等全面实现盈利，且这些高铁能力已趋近饱和，未来将考虑在重点城市间建第二条、甚至第三条高铁。
*Beijing-Tianjin, Beijing-Shanghai, Shanghai-Nanjing, Shanghai-Hangzhou, Hangzhou-Shenzhen, Guangzhou-Shenzhen achieve profitability and their capacity is on the verge of full use. In the future, a second or third HSR line between key cities is under consideration.
*
胡亚东介绍，２０１４年，中国高铁发送旅客达到９．０８亿人次，同比增长３５．１％。其中，京津城际高铁增长１２％，京沪高铁增长２６％，沪宁高铁增长１２％，沪杭高铁增长３２％，杭深高铁增长６９％，广深高铁增长４８％。
*In 2014, the total HSR volume each 0.908 billion, with year-on-year growth of 35.1%. Among them, Tianjin-Beijing Line grows at 12%, Beijing-Shanghai 26%, Shanghai-Nanjing 12%, Hangzhou-Shanghai 32%, Hangzhou-Shenzhen 69%, Guangzhou-Shenzhen 48%.*

“京津、长三角、珠三角这三个区域的高铁线路能力已接近饱和。大家可能有这个感受，日常高铁的运能还说得过去，但一到节假日，这些高铁线路‘一票难求’的现象又出现了。”胡亚东说. *During holidays, shortage of tickets of these lines comes back again.*

他说，一般来说，一条高铁线路日均运行１００对就基本饱和。但现在京津城际高铁最高每天运行１０８对，京沪１１３对，京广某些区段１２６对，沪杭某些区段１０８对，都已经超出。因此，要提早规划这三个地区未来的高铁建设，某些重点区段可能再建第二条、甚至第三条高铁，以满足日益增长的出行需求。*108 pairs of HSR trains on Beijing-Tianjin, 113 on Beijing-Shanghai, 126 on Beijing-Guangzhou, 108 on Shanghai-Hangzhou, all exceed an HSR line's limit of 100 pairs.*

政府工作报告提出，今年铁路投资要保持在８０００亿元以上，新投产里程８０００公里以上。对此，胡亚东表示完全认同。他建议，铁路投资，尤其是东部沿海这些高铁未来的投资，要大力吸收民间资本，在建设、运营的模式上要有创新，争取要地方“自建自养”，提高运营的透明度。*In 2015, at least 8000 kilometres will be launched and more than 80 billion yuan on railway investment is guaranteed.*

事实上，一些社会资本，包括外资已经盯上了中国东部地区高铁的盈利能力。目前在建的济（南）青（岛）高铁就是我国首条以地方投资为主的高速铁路，该条高铁不仅吸引了包括中国南车、中信等国内企业，也吸收了新加坡淡马锡等国际企业或财团的投资。*Private and international investment has been attracted to Chinese HSR's probability. *

“像京津城际、京沪高铁去年都实现了盈利，沪杭高铁在运营一年后就实现盈利，沪宁高铁在运营当年就实现盈利，这都是在考虑了折旧的情况下实现的。未来提高运营透明度，让投资者对盈利周期心中有数，应该能吸引社会资本投入到高铁建设中。”胡亚东说。

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------



## ahojunk

AndrewJin said:


> *ALL HIGH-SPEED RAILWAY LINES IN COASTAL REGIONS OF EASTERN CHINA ACHIEVE PROFITABILITY*
> 来源： 新华网 2015年03月06日 15:38:32



This is indeed very good news for high speed rail in China. To a certain extent, this is also good news for the rail industry worldwide.

When I look back when some naysayers were predicting the failure of HSR some years back, I have a chuckle.

China certainly has a very capable government whether we like it or not.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

AndrewJin said:


> *胡亚东:我国东部沿海高铁全部实现盈利*
> *ALL HIGH-SPEED RAILWAY LINES IN COSTAL REGIONS OF EASTERN CHINA ACHIEVE PROFITABILITY*
> 来源： 新华网 2015年03月06日 15:38:32
> 
> 新华网北京３月６日电（记者齐中熙、于文静）全国政协委员、中国铁路总公司原副总经理胡亚东６日在政协经济界分组讨论时说，我国东部沿海地区高铁，包括京津城际、京沪、沪宁、沪杭、杭深、广深等全面实现盈利，且这些高铁能力已趋近饱和，未来将考虑在重点城市间建第二条、甚至第三条高铁。
> *Beijing-Tianjin, Beijing-Shanghai, Shanghai-Nanjing, Shanghai-Hangzhou, Hangzhou-Shenzhen, Guangzhou-Shenzhen achieve profitability and their capacity is on the verge of full use. In the future, a second or third HSR line between key cities is under consideration.
> *
> 胡亚东介绍，２０１４年，中国高铁发送旅客达到９．０８亿人次，同比增长３５．１％。其中，京津城际高铁增长１２％，京沪高铁增长２６％，沪宁高铁增长１２％，沪杭高铁增长３２％，杭深高铁增长６９％，广深高铁增长４８％。
> *In 2014, the total HSR volume each 0.908 billion, with year-on-year growth of 35.1%. Among them, Tianjin-Beijing Line grows at 12%, Beijing-Shanghai 26%, Shanghai-Nanjing 12%, Hangzhou-Shanghai 32%, Hangzhou-Shenzhen 69%, Guangzhou-Shenzhen 48%.*
> 
> “京津、长三角、珠三角这三个区域的高铁线路能力已接近饱和。大家可能有这个感受，日常高铁的运能还说得过去，但一到节假日，这些高铁线路‘一票难求’的现象又出现了。”胡亚东说. *During holidays, shortage of tickets of these lines comes back again.*
> 
> 他说，一般来说，一条高铁线路日均运行１００对就基本饱和。但现在京津城际高铁最高每天运行１０８对，京沪１１３对，京广某些区段１２６对，沪杭某些区段１０８对，都已经超出。因此，要提早规划这三个地区未来的高铁建设，某些重点区段可能再建第二条、甚至第三条高铁，以满足日益增长的出行需求。*108 pairs of HSR trains on Beijing-Tianjin, 113 on Beijing-Shanghai, 126 on Beijing-Guangzhou, 108 on Shanghai-Hangzhou, all exceed an HSR line's limit of 100 pairs.*
> 
> 政府工作报告提出，今年铁路投资要保持在８０００亿元以上，新投产里程８０００公里以上。对此，胡亚东表示完全认同。他建议，铁路投资，尤其是东部沿海这些高铁未来的投资，要大力吸收民间资本，在建设、运营的模式上要有创新，争取要地方“自建自养”，提高运营的透明度。*In 2015, at least 8000 kilometres will be launched and more than 80 billion yuan on railway investment is guaranteed.*
> 
> 事实上，一些社会资本，包括外资已经盯上了中国东部地区高铁的盈利能力。目前在建的济（南）青（岛）高铁就是我国首条以地方投资为主的高速铁路，该条高铁不仅吸引了包括中国南车、中信等国内企业，也吸收了新加坡淡马锡等国际企业或财团的投资。*Private and international investment has been attracted to Chinese HSR's probability. *
> 
> “像京津城际、京沪高铁去年都实现了盈利，沪杭高铁在运营一年后就实现盈利，沪宁高铁在运营当年就实现盈利，这都是在考虑了折旧的情况下实现的。未来提高运营透明度，让投资者对盈利周期心中有数，应该能吸引社会资本投入到高铁建设中。”胡亚东说。



Chinese HSRs deliver。China delivers。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## AndrewJin

u know, lobbies from jet manufactures, airlines and bus companies are the main obstacle, worldwide. 
Share with us your own CRH experiences!


ahojunk said:


> This is indeed very good news for high speed rail in China. To a certain extent, this is also good news for the rail industry worldwide.
> 
> When I look back when some naysayers were predicting the failure of HSR some years back, I have a chuckle.
> 
> China certainly has a very capable government whether we like it or not.
> .


----------



## TaiShang

ahojunk said:


> This is indeed very good news for high speed rail in China. To a certain extent, this is also good news for the rail industry worldwide.
> 
> When I look back when some naysayers were predicting the failure of HSR some years back, I have a chuckle.
> 
> China certainly has a very capable government whether we like it or not.
> .



In fact, a public investment in such scale is expected to run in red for quite some time. That's normal. Positive externalities of public investments are not limited to/cannot be gauged by mere profit.

But it is great to know that most lines that have been running for just a few years have turned profitable.

This is thanks to the planners and strategists of the Government of China. No doubt, China has the world's most strategic-thinking and efficient government. By far the most successful.

We are proud but not complacent. This is just the beginning. Still a lot more to achieve until China becomes a truly developed nation.

Thank you @AndrewJin for sharing the amazing news.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> In fact, for a public investment in such scale is expected to run in red for quite some time. Positive externalities of public spending/construction are not limited to mere profit.
> 
> But it is great to know that most lines that have been running for just a few years have turned profitable.
> 
> This is thanks to the planners and strategists of the Government of China. No doubt, China has the world's most strategic-thinking and efficient government ever.
> 
> We are proud but not complacent. This is just the beginning. Still a lot more to achieve until China becomes a truly developed nation.
> 
> Thank you @AndrewJin for sharing the amazing news.


i traveled by HSR at least 15 times last year. Who would think 10 years ago of having one-day trip to a nearby city by HSR just to have some local food? A major stimulus of domestic market.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## TaiShang

AndrewJin said:


> i traveled by HSR at least 15 times last year. Who would think 10 years ago of having one-day trip to a nearby city by HSR just to have some local food? A major stimulus of domestic market.



Plus, as the title of this wonderful thread suggests, a major boost to bring people together and change people's view of their own nation. The more internally-mobile people gets, the greater the harmony, exchange of ideas and innovation.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

TaiShang said:


> Plus, as the title of this wonderful thread suggests, a major boost to bring people together and change people's view of their own nation. The more internally-mobile people gets, the greater the harmony, exchange of ideas and innovation.


Indeed. Without HSR, I wouldn't have so many trips around China. Otherwise, China would be a static country where it was easier to travel abroad than travel domestically.
Btw, why have i always failed to buy discounted air tickets? Do they exist for the most time of a year?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahojunk

China to Invest $128 Billion in Rail, Push for Global Share - Bloomberg Business

*China to Invest $128 Billion in Rail, Push for Global Share*





_A passenger walks near a China Railways high speed train parked at Hongqiao Railway Station in Shanghai. Photographer: Tomohiro Ohsumi/Bloomberg_ 

by Clement Tan
5:35 PM AEDT March 5, 2015

(Bloomberg) -- China is investing more than *800 billion yuan ($128 billion) in domestic railway construction in 2015*, the same as last year’s final target, while pledging to increase its railway makers’ overseas market share.

In his annual state-of-the-nation report Thursday, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang included rail equipment makers as one of seven sectors the government will prioritize for export. In addition to pushing for high-profile overseas contracts, some *8,000 kilometers (about 5,000 miles) of railway lines will be opened to domestic traffic this year*, Li said.

“We will encourage Chinese companies to participate in overseas infrastructure development projects and engage in cooperation with their foreign counterparts in building up production capacity,” Li said.

China is competing aggressively for overseas rail projects, targeting emerging markets in Africa, Eastern Europe, Latin America and Southeast Asia while also pitching for high-profile contracts in the developed world, including the U.S. China’s two largest locomotive equipment makers, China CNR Corp. and CSR Corp., have announced a merger plan intended to boost exports of high-speed rail technology.

Rail-transit equipment was also cited in a separate report Thursday from the National Development and Reform Commission, the country’s top economic planning agency, as a key area of its “Made in China 2025” strategy to transform manufacturing industries and help China move up the technological value chain.

With Li touting the country’s rail engineering and construction companies on trips abroad, Chinese companies signed a combined $24.7 billion worth of contracts for overseas rail projects in 2014, Commerce Ministry official Zhi Luxun said at a Feb. 5 briefing in Beijing. China CNR Corp. and CSR Corp. together signed more than $6 billion of overseas contracts last year, up 60 percent from 2013, Zhi said.

*One Belt, One Road *

Shares of the two companies reversed early losses Thursday to rise by as much as 10 percent in Shanghai trading. CSR ended up 7 percent at 12.68 yuan, while CNR closed 6.9 percent higher at 13.35 yuan.

“Premier Li’s comments were definitely a trigger today,” said Cao Xuefeng, a Chengdu-based analyst with Huaxi Securities. “Details on the ’one belt, one road’ policy were particularly interesting for the sector.”

In its report, the NDRC said it will speed up “infrastructure connectivity” with neighboring countries, building “economic corridors” with Pakistan, Bangladesh, India and Myanmar as part of China’s Silk Road Economic Belt and 21st Century Maritime Silk Road initiatives.

China’s “one belt, one road” strategy is an attempt to build a new framework for regional development, National People’s Congress spokeswoman Fu Ying said at a press briefing Wednesday. China set up a $16.3 billion Silk Road Fund last November to finance infrastructure construction linking its markets to three continents.

China’s outbound direct investment reached $102.9 billion in 2014, a figure the government hopes to raise this year to $113 billion, the National Development and Reform Commission said today.

Li also pledged to deepen reform of railway investment and financing through “good use” of railway development funds. Major domestic railway, highway and waterway transport projects will be weighted toward central and western parts of the country, he said.

In China, 8,427 kilometers of railway tracks became operational in 2014, Li said. The length of high-speed railway lines in operation in China reached 16,000 kilometers last year, more than 60 percent of the world’s total, he said.

.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## AndrewJin

ahojunk said:


> China to Invest $128 Billion in Rail, Push for Global Share - Bloomberg Business
> 
> *China to Invest $128 Billion in Rail, Push for Global Share*
> 
> View attachment 200150
> _A passenger walks near a China Railways high speed train parked at Hongqiao Railway Station in Shanghai. Photographer: Tomohiro Ohsumi/Bloomberg_
> 
> by Clement Tan
> 5:35 PM AEDT March 5, 2015
> 
> (Bloomberg) -- China is investing more than *800 billion yuan ($128 billion) in domestic railway construction in 2015*, the same as last year’s final target, while pledging to increase its railway makers’ overseas market share.
> 
> In his annual state-of-the-nation report Thursday, Chinese Premier Li Keqiang included rail equipment makers as one of seven sectors the government will prioritize for export. In addition to pushing for high-profile overseas contracts, some *8,000 kilometers (about 5,000 miles) of railway lines will be opened to domestic traffic this year*, Li said.
> 
> “We will encourage Chinese companies to participate in overseas infrastructure development projects and engage in cooperation with their foreign counterparts in building up production capacity,” Li said.
> 
> China is competing aggressively for overseas rail projects, targeting emerging markets in Africa, Eastern Europe, Latin America and Southeast Asia while also pitching for high-profile contracts in the developed world, including the U.S. China’s two largest locomotive equipment makers, China CNR Corp. and CSR Corp., have announced a merger plan intended to boost exports of high-speed rail technology.
> 
> Rail-transit equipment was also cited in a separate report Thursday from the National Development and Reform Commission, the country’s top economic planning agency, as a key area of its “Made in China 2025” strategy to transform manufacturing industries and help China move up the technological value chain.
> 
> With Li touting the country’s rail engineering and construction companies on trips abroad, Chinese companies signed a combined $24.7 billion worth of contracts for overseas rail projects in 2014, Commerce Ministry official Zhi Luxun said at a Feb. 5 briefing in Beijing. China CNR Corp. and CSR Corp. together signed more than $6 billion of overseas contracts last year, up 60 percent from 2013, Zhi said.
> 
> *One Belt, One Road *
> 
> Shares of the two companies reversed early losses Thursday to rise by as much as 10 percent in Shanghai trading. CSR ended up 7 percent at 12.68 yuan, while CNR closed 6.9 percent higher at 13.35 yuan.
> 
> “Premier Li’s comments were definitely a trigger today,” said Cao Xuefeng, a Chengdu-based analyst with Huaxi Securities. “Details on the ’one belt, one road’ policy were particularly interesting for the sector.”
> 
> In its report, the NDRC said it will speed up “infrastructure connectivity” with neighboring countries, building “economic corridors” with Pakistan, Bangladesh, India and Myanmar as part of China’s Silk Road Economic Belt and 21st Century Maritime Silk Road initiatives.
> 
> China’s “one belt, one road” strategy is an attempt to build a new framework for regional development, National People’s Congress spokeswoman Fu Ying said at a press briefing Wednesday. China set up a $16.3 billion Silk Road Fund last November to finance infrastructure construction linking its markets to three continents.
> 
> China’s outbound direct investment reached $102.9 billion in 2014, a figure the government hopes to raise this year to $113 billion, the National Development and Reform Commission said today.
> 
> Li also pledged to deepen reform of railway investment and financing through “good use” of railway development funds. Major domestic railway, highway and waterway transport projects will be weighted toward central and western parts of the country, he said.
> 
> In China, 8,427 kilometers of railway tracks became operational in 2014, Li said. The length of high-speed railway lines in operation in China reached 16,000 kilometers last year, more than 60 percent of the world’s total, he said.
> 
> .


*You post Shanghai, ok, let me post mine. are u a railway fan?
Shanghai Hongqiao, on 30 Jan 2015.*








*Shanghai Hongqiao, on 25 Jan 2015.









Shanghai Hongqiao, on 20 Jan 2015.



*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

*Xi'an-Hefei HSR*

Length：906km
Speed：350km/h

商洛市发展和改革委员会 2015-2-13 

目前，宁西高铁沿线各市共同委托中铁一院、四院编制的《西安至合肥铁路客运专线规划研

究报告》工作已完成，该项目有望列入国家“十三五”规划。

　　2014年12月10日，在商洛市发改委的倡导下，宁西高铁沿线的商洛、南阳、信阳、六

安、合肥等市发改委负责同志及中铁一院、四院有关专家，在河南省南阳市召开了西安至合

肥铁路客运专线前期工作座谈会，专题研究项目前期启动工作。会议决定，委托中铁一院、

四院于2015年1月底前完成《西安至合肥铁路客运专线规划研究报告》的编制工作。该《规

划研究报告》依托合肥、六安、信阳、南阳、商洛、西安等市市情，及沿线各市经济和社会

发展规划，立足于覆盖近10万平方公里国土面积，服务4000多万人口的角度，提出西安至

合肥铁路项目将按照高速铁路标准实施建设，设计时速350公里/小时，线路全长906公里，

其中我市境内涉及商州、丹凤、商南三县152.2公里，项目建成后西安至合肥可在3.5小时

内实现相互通达。

　　下一步，商洛市发改委将联合沿线各市就该项目向中央和省有关部门进行专题汇报，争

取多方支持，将西安至合肥铁路客运专项项目列入国家“十三五”规划中。

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jlaw

TaiShang said:


> In fact, a public investment in such scale is expected to run in red for quite some time. That's normal. Positive externalities of public investments are not limited to/cannot be gauged by mere profit.
> 
> But it is great to know that most lines that have been running for just a few years have turned profitable.
> 
> This is thanks to the planners and strategists of the Government of China. No doubt, China has the world's most strategic-thinking and efficient government. By far the most successful.
> 
> We are proud but not complacent. This is just the beginning. Still a lot more to achieve until China becomes a truly developed nation.
> 
> Thank you @AndrewJin for sharing the amazing news.


Don't you find it funny foreigners and some Chinese with no knowledge of economics always find ways to say China is running a deficit and will collapse, lol. Building infrastructure is money well spent because of the potential ROI in the future and initial job generation. 
It's like borrowing money to finance a house, instead of buying an expensive car. It's a very simple concept that most western China haters don't seem to grasp.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## AndrewJin

*Shareholders approve China train makers' merger plan*

BEIJING, March 9 (Xinhua) -- A plan to merge two of China's top bullet train makers has been passed by general meetings of both sets of shareholders, the companies said on Monday.

China CNR Corp. Ltd and China CSR Corp. Ltd announced that their shareholders have approved the plan, including a new company name, stock swap agreement and personnel settlement.

The merger is still subject to review by authorities including the China Securities Regulatory Commission and the Ministry of Commerce. The State-owned Assets Supervision and Administration Commission was the first regulator to green light the merger, according to statements from the companies on March 5.

Shares of the two will become eligible for trade on Tuesday and are expected to surge.

The companies announced the plan in late December, aiming to build a new provider of high-end railway equipment. The deal will help China's high-speed rail go global and avoid cutthroat competition between the two.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*Nation’s HSR 60% of world’s total length*

By Liu Xin Source:Global Times Published: 2015-3-6 0:08:22

China is home to more than 60 percent of the world's high-speed railways, or 16,000 kilometers, Premier Li Keqiang said in this year's government work report on Thursday.

"The rapid expansion of high-speed railway meets the needs of China's economic development and helps promote urbanization," Wang Mengshu, an academician at the China Academy of Engineering and railway tunnel expert, told the Global Times. 

*By the end of 2015, 18,000 kilometers of high-speed railways will be used as part of efforts to build a network of more than 45,000 kilometers, covering all cities with a population of at least 500,000, according to China's 12th Five-Year Plan in 2011.*

*"High-speed railways can drive economic development in west China and facilitate the flow of resources in different regions. It plays an important role in narrowing the gap between eastern and western China," Cheng Zhongxing, deputy director of the high-speed railway development study center at Southwest Jiaotong University, told the Global Times.*

Cheng added that compared with other modes of transportation, high-speed trains are more environmentally friendly. 

In September 2014, Li said that the construction of railways would favor the central and western regions during the 13th Five-Year Plan.

In October alone, the National Development and Reform Commission approved three high-speed railway projects worth more than 10 billion yuan ($1.61 billion) in the central and western regions, the 21st Century Business Herald reported.

"The development of high-speed railway in the western regions remains a problem because of the terrain and the limited resources of some local governments," Cheng said.

High-speed railway is a long-term investment with uncertain economic returns, which makes it less attractive for some private companies to invest in western regions, Cheng said.

Zhao Jian, a professor at Beijing Jiaotong University, said that less dense populations in some remote areas may result in limited economic benefits from the railway, and could lead to local government debt.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## onebyone



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## TaiShang

*High-speed Rail to Link Beijing, Co-bidding 2022 Olympic City *
2015-03-10 20:37:15 CRIENGLISH.com 





An inter-city express linking Beijing and Zhangjiakou, the two candidate co-host cities for the 2022 Winter Olympics, will start construction this year, the Beijing Youth Daily reported.

*The high-speed rail line stretches 174 kilometers, covering nine stations, construction is expected to last four and a half years.*

It's estimated that the travel time between the two cities would be shortened to 50 minutes from around three hours.

Besides a shorter travel time, some scenic spots along the planned rail line is another reason that makes the express worth trying.

*




*

*1 Tsinghua University*

The Tsinghuayuan Station is the first stop setting off from Beijing North Railway Station. Tsinghuayuan refers to the campus of the country's top educational institute, Tsinghua University. Its alumni includes many top political leaders, scholars and scientists, such as the current President Xi Jinping, who graduated with a degree in chemical engineering in 1979, and former President Hu Jintao, who graduated with a degree in hydraulic engineering in 1964.

With a history of more than 100 years, the university is blessed with many ancient-style buildings and a good academic atmosphere, which makes it an attractive place to visit.

*



*

*2 Badaling section of the Great Wall*

The Badaling area is the most difficult part of the Beijing-Zhangjiakou Inter-city Express project, it is also home to the most visited section of the Great Wall. This section was built in 1504 during the Ming Dynasty.

*



*

*3 Guanting Reservoir*

Guanting Reservoir in Hebei province is the first large reservoir built after the founding of People's Republic of China. As one of the main water sources of Beijing, Guanting Reservoir once served for flood control, irrigation and electricity generation.

Suffering from serious pollution in the 1980s and 1990s, the reservoir stopped providing drinking water to the city in 1997. After years of efforts, it was reused as a source of drinking water provision in 2007.

Now it is a good relaxation destination especially for Beijingers.






*4 Xuanhua*

Xuanhua district of Hebei province is rich in historic and cultural deposits. The bell tower, drum tower, and Lihuasi pagoda in the ancient Xuanhua city were built several hundred years ago. 





Sun Yat-sen, forerunner of the Chinese revolution, visited the Jingzhang railway line site in 1912. [File Photo]

*5 Old Beijing-Zhangjiakou Railway*

This line reminds Chinese people of the country's first self-designed and self-invested rail line, Jingzhang railway line, linking Beijing and Zhangjiakou. It marks the introduction of modern industrial civilization to China.

Zhan Tianyou, China's railway and modern engineering pioneer, was assigned as the chief engineer.

Starting in 1905, the historical project was completed in only four years, two years ahead of schedule.

At a time lacking of advanced machines, the line was built by Chinese people's bare hands.

Jingzhang railway line, also the first section of Beijing-Baotou railway, ran until July 1, 2014.

At present, the old Jingzhang railway line is reserved as a historical site. Several sculptures and museums of Zhan Tianyou are standing along the rail line designed by him.






Restored Zhangjiakou Station of the old Jingzhang railway line. [Photo: Xinhua]

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## cirr

Construction of the 595km 16 billion yuan *Xi'an-Yinchuan HSR* is set to start in the 2nd half of 2015：

银川至西安高铁下半年开建 全长595公里_凤凰资讯








Journey time from Xi'an to Yinchuan（capital city of Ningxia Hui Autonomous Region）will be shortened from 14 hours to 3 hours。

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

*2015 railway project spending in Yangtze delta to hit RMB 55.9 billion*

Friday, 13 March 2015 

*In 2015, RMB 55.9 billion will be invested in railway construction in China's Yangtze River Delta region, with six projects due to be commissioned and construction commencing on 12 other projects*, as announced by Shanghai Railway Bureau on March 12.

The six projects due to enter operation include the Beijing-Fuzhou passenger line, the Nanjing-Anqing interurban railway, the Jinhua-Lishui-Wenzhou railway, the Nanjing-Qidong line, the Ningbo hub northern line and the second Nanjing-Xi'an railway line, *with the total length of the railways in question amounting to over 1,200 kilometers*, which will improve railway transport capacity in the Yangtze River Delta.


*Anhui Kicks off Seven Railway Projects*

*Pub Date:* 15-03-13 10:54 *Source:* Anhui

Shanghai Railway Bureau Thursday announced a budget of 55.9 billion yuan ($9.1 billion) for railway projects in the Yangtze River Delta region, pledging to put six rail links into operation and start construction of another 12 ones this year.

As part of the region, Anhui province will pitch in with the work

*Hefei-Fuzhou HSR to open in late June*

The under-construction high-speed railway linking Hefei, capital of the province, and Fuzhou, capital of East China's Fujian province, is undergoing an overall test. The 808-km-long rail, designed to allow trains to run at a speed of 300 km per hour, is due to open to traffic in late June. It will cut the travel time between the two cities to about three hours.

*Nanjing-Anqing Intercity Railway to open in October*

The 258-km railroad from Nanjing, capital of East China's Jiangsu province, to Anqing in the southwest of Anhui is nearing completion. After it opens in October, passengers will be able to travel among the five cities in the Anhui-section Yangtze River region by bullet trains. The railway will join the Shanghai-Nanjing Intercity Railway and the Nanjing-Hangzhou Intercity Railway in Nanjing, and the Hefei-Fuzhou High-Speed Railway in Tongling.

*Nanjing-Xi'an railway to open in December*

The 952-km-long rail passes Shaanxi, Henan, Hubei, Anhui and Jiangsu provinces. Upon completion in December, the travel time between Hefei and Xi'an, capital of Shaanxi province, will be slashed by half.

*To-be-built projects*

1.A 793.5-km high-speed railway from Shangqiu in Central China's Henan province to Hefei and Hangzhou, capital of East China's Zhejiang province

2.A 517-km high-speed railway from Zhengzhou, capital of Henan province, to Hefei

3.A railway to connect Hefei, Anqing in Anhui with Jiujiang of East China' Jiangxi province

4.Electrification of the Wuhu-Hangzhou Railway

5.Electrification of the Anhui-Jiangxi Railway

6.Electrification of the Nanjing-Wuhu-Tongling Railway

7.Expansion of the Fuyangbei Station

Anhui Kicks off Seven Railway Projects-english-?а?????

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## cirr

17 March 2015
 
*PolyU Study Finds High-speed Rail Boosts Chinese Domestic Tourism Demand*

*



*

In a pioneering study, Professor Hanqin Qiu of the School of Hotel and Tourism Management (SHTM) at The Hong Kong Polytechnic University and two co-authors have found that *China's high-speed railway has increased domestic tourism demand. The researchers investigated the effects of the 1,070-kilometre Wuhan-Guangzhou stretch of the railway on domestic tourism receipts in three Chinese provinces, finding that it has produced significant benefits for tourism in Guangdong and Hunan, with Hubei lagging behind*. Yet the overall situation, they suggest, broadly confirms that "transport infrastructure is a necessary precondition for the development of the tourism industry".

Advancements in transportation technology have long been "regarded as one of the three pillars underlying the prosperity of modern tourism", according to the researchers, with the other two being disposable income and adequate leisure time. They explain that China has seen major strides in all three since launching its open-door policy in 1978, and the benefits for tourism are clear. The country's growing middle class, with higher salaries and more free time than ever before, is fuelling domestic tourism. The number of domestic tourist visits totalled 1.6 billion in 2010, they note, generating revenue of RMB777 billion.

In a country as vast as China, robust transport infrastructure is needed to move all those people around – a feat partly accomplished by China's high-speed rail network. Yet the project has not been without controversy over safety and huge costs. The researchers believe that a study of the relationships between high-speed train operations and "tourism development in local destinations" will go a long way towards addressing these concerns and demonstrating the network's important economic contributions.

Although it is relatively well accepted that transport is critical to destination development, with trains in particular promoting sustainable tourism, the news for the tourist trade is not always positive. The researchers note that some evidence suggests that the expansion of China's high-speed rail network has deprived hotels of guests by making certain destinations too accessible, "with gains for one destination being losses for another along the route". They thus set out to determine the overall economic value of the network "in tourism terms".

The researchers selected the Wuhan-Guangzhou stretch of the high-speed rail network because it is the longest, spanning 11 destinations with various levels of economic and social development. Hubei, Hunan and Guangdong provinces also differ in the extent to which they host tourism activities and have developed the appropriate infrastructure. The decision was made to concentrate on domestic rather than international tourism because receipts from domestic tourists far outstrip those from international visitors. The researchers note that domestic tourism receipts in 2011 were US$30.6 billion in Hubei, $27.3 billion in Hunan and $62.4 billion in Guangdong compared to international receipts of $0.94 billion, $1 billion and $13.9 billion, respectively.

To ensure that they captured the situation both before and after the opening of the Wuhan-Guangzhou railway, which reduced the travel time between the two cities from 11 hours to 3, the researchers studied two periods: from January 2008 to December 2009, and from January 2010 to December 2011. They used tourism receipts in the three provinces to approximate tourists' disposable income, and sought to determine the tourism-related economic effect of the opening of the high-speed line.

The researchers report that there were significantly higher domestic tourism receipts in Guangdong and Hunan than in Hubei after the Wuhan-Guangzhou section of the high-speed railway commenced operations. Indeed, receipts in Hubei shifted very little. On a more positive note, they suggest that if the respective characteristics of Guangdong and Hunan are taken into account, the railway's economic effects are "more widespread and pronounced" than would at first seem obvious, with the relatively less-developed inland province of Hunan experiencing greater growth than its more developed coastal counterpart.

Also of interest are the railway's "spill-over effects", the researchers note, citing reports indicating that even nearby destinations not on its route have benefitted, with some achieving 100% growth since the line opened. They take this as evidence that "transport can contribute to the optimization of tourism product structure and enhance the overall attractiveness of the broader region". Their findings also indicate "new opportunities for inter-destination cooperation and integration", as Guangdong has traditionally been the major tourist source market for Hunan.

The railway has also had considerable "knock-on effects", according to the researchers. These have included competition-induced reductions in airfares, greater flexibility in flight schedules and a major boost for short-haul weekend tours. The end result, they argue, is "a wider range of choices for the tourist", which has influenced "many aspects of their 'travel career' beyond increased spending".

Given that Hubei province seems to have missed out on the railway's benefits, the researchers cautiously suggest that "high-speed rail should not be treated as a panacea for tourism", with no attention paid to the existing tourism infrastructure and attractions in a given destination. They emphasise, however, that they focused on a period soon after the railway commenced operations, and "positive impacts may be manifest in the longer term" for Hubei.

In addition, the researchers measured the railway's economic effects in the form of tourism receipts and, with the exception of its capital Wuhan, Hubei features few attractions other than the natural landscape. Hence, without the development of more attractions, the railway can offer little economic benefit to the tourism industry and may even be detrimental to the hotel and hospitality sector by reducing the need for overnight stays.

The continued popularity of the Wuhan-Guangzhou high-speed railway despite its relatively high ticket price – RMB450 one-way versus RMB330 for a normal-speed train – indicates that "it has become a tourist attraction in its own right", the researchers believe. The way forward, they note, is more "regional cooperation, enrichment of tourism products and integration of the broader tourist transport infrastructure". This could be complemented by marketing campaigns that emphasise the benefits of high-speed rail travel, and travel packages and itineraries that incorporate rail components and "experience optimisation".

Despite finding few short-term economic benefits for Hubei province, the researchers believe that they have provided "solid evidence for the positive effects of the high-speed railway on the development of an industry that is assuming rising significance in the Chinese economy". This, they hope, will spur the tourism sector towards more creative ways of capitalising on the railway to achieve further growth. Most importantly, their findings should provide the very important service of helping to dispel criticisms of the high-speed railway's economic value for the country as a whole.

*Yan, York Qi, Zhang, Hanqin Qiu and Ye, Ben Haobin (2014).* Assessing the Impacts of the High-speed Train on Tourism Demand in China. _Tourism Economics_, 20(1), 157-169.

http://www.hospitalitynet.org/news/4069509.html

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

